# Hip Length 2011!! Let's do this!!



## Whimsy (Aug 27, 2010)

Is it too soon? 

I love the HL 2010 thread but I know I'm not making it there.

Any BSL-ish or WL-ish ladies aiming to make HL by December 31, 2011? 

Get in here!!!

Let us know where you're at, what you're doing and how things are going for you!!

Some things you can share are: 
Current Length:
Regimen:
Plans:
Hip Length Date: 

------------------------------------------

As for me: 
*Current Length: *WL*
Regimen:* moisturize like crazy, and lots of buns
*Plans:* continue with the moisture and buns/updos
*Hip Length Date:* May 2011 (hopefully)


*Who's with me?!*

-------------------------------
*
Current HL Challengers: *

Whimsy
Janet'
BostonMaria
ChocoKitty
LaFemmeNaturelle
Daschies Rule
Optimus_Prime
Kami11213
Ksimmi82
Summer79
Spring
Memyselfandj
Dee Raven
RZILYNT
Quailbird
Kurli-Q
brg240
ckisland
a caribbean dream
honeyA
ivey14
mrs. verde http://www.longhaircareforum.com/members/9631-a_-caribbean_dream.html

*LETS DO THIS!!!!*


----------



## Janet' (Aug 27, 2010)

Darn it, Whimsy!!!! You got me!!!!

*Current Length*: BSB

*Regimen*: Protective Styling, Low Manipulation Styling, Minimal Heat, Deep Conditioning, Hard Protein Treatments

*Plans*: BSB as of July (2010); MBL as of Dec (2010); WL as of June (2011); I know this is a BIG STRETCH, but hey- why not:

*Hip Length Date*: December 31, 11:59pm


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 27, 2010)

You're gunna reach all your goals Janet!


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 27, 2010)

Add me please!  I love the 2010 Hip Length challenge, but I knew I had no business signing up when I did LOL  I KNOW I can do this in 2011! Woot woot!

*Current Length:* WSL
*Regimen:* Rollersetting weekly, Ceramides challenge, no trimming
*Plans:* Protective styling such as buns, French braid and ponytails.
*Hip Length Date:*  December 2011, but hopefully sooner!!! 

Thanks Whimsy


----------



## Janet' (Aug 27, 2010)

^^^Awww!!! Thanks, I feel like realistically, even if I'm grazing HL that would be such an accomplishment... I just hope we aren't the only two in the challenge, lol


----------



## Janet' (Aug 27, 2010)

BTW...When does the challenge officially start? Jan 1, 2011?


----------



## ChocoKitty (Aug 27, 2010)

Please add me to the challenge! 

*Current Length: Midback-*WL  I have not fully straightened in a while since my last trim in April/May...*
Regimen:* WnG's, Low-heat Stretched styles, buns and lots of deep conditioning along with protein every 4-6 weeks, flat ironed hair on occasion.
*Plans:* 
-Get my protein treats back on tract. 
-Eat right, exercise, stress less, drink water. 
-Less to no heat at least 3 weeks out a month. 
-Finding a ceramic blow dryer w/ a diffuser for the winter.
-Investing some brand of curly products 
(i.e. Kinky Curly Custard, Knot Today)
-Starting steam treats
-Maybe getting good trim then maintaining my ends with a Split-ender.
-Giving myself highlights... 

*Hip Length Date:* Just giving myself until Dec 2011 for regimen hiccups, modifications and whatnots...


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 27, 2010)

Janet' said:


> BTW...When does the challenge officially start? Jan 1, 2011?



Yes!
We will post our pictures on or around the first.  And then monthly as we got closer and closer to our HIPS!!!


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 27, 2010)

i'll be in the side-lines cheering you ladies on!


----------



## Toy (Aug 27, 2010)

Good luck I will be cheering you guys on Great Great Progress So far Blessings!!!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 27, 2010)

I haven't totally decided my transitioning plans And I don't know when I will chop so I will keep growing to hip as of now.

Current length: Mbl
Regimen: low manipulation styles and keeping hair moisturizer
Plans: no plans just keep doing what I'm doing to retain length
Goal is to be hl by dec 2011


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 27, 2010)

*Ooooh! I wanna join, please!*

*Current length: between MBL and WL (3 inches to WL)*

*Regimen: no direct heat, daily moisturizing, sealing with oil, relax every 8-9 weeks*

*Plans: protective styling to retain length, WL January 2011*

*Hip length date: October 2011*


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 27, 2010)

Yay! Welcome all new challengers and cheerleading supporters!


----------



## yamilee21 (Aug 27, 2010)

What? Another thread of beautiful long hair to keep up with? 

How about we consolidate all of these long hair threads, and make one "As-long-as-it-can-grow-and-still-look-good Challenge" thread instead?  

I'll be popping in here to cheer you all on.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Aug 27, 2010)

Whimsy!
Count me IN!

Current Length:*1 inch from WL*
Regimen: *Shampoo and DC 1x per week, optional weekly rinse & cowash, rollerset weekly, buns/protective styles.*
Plans:  *Touch-ups at 10-12 weeks as usual .  Gentle combing 1-2x weekly.  Re-up my weight training and reduce sugar in diet.*
Hip Length Date: *Oct 2011 (I'm giving myself breathing room whilst being optimistic)*

Should we post start pics in Dec/Jan?


----------



## kami11213 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm in...

Current Length: btwn MBL and WL
Regimen/Plan: Eat lots of protein, deep condition wkly (I've been falling off), moisturize regularly, rollersets, buns, stretching my relaxers at least 4 months...
Hip Length Date:June '11


----------



## ksimmi82 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok ladies…this is officially my first challenge…and ambitious “me” decided for it to be the HIP LENGTH CHALLENGE!?!...lol…well here goes….
Current Length:  between MBL and WSL..(about 2in away)
Regimen:  weekly washes/deep conditioning, moisturize and seal 2-4 times weekly, bun 5 days a week
Plans:  continue exercise routine (4 times weekly) continue water intake (practically all I drink…seriously..lol) continue supplements daily (haven’t missed a day since I started my HHJ) and continue to be conscious about what I put into my mouth
Hip Length Date:  Oct 12, 2011 (exactly 2 years from the start of my HHJ)
Good luck ladies!...I KNOW we will all make our goals if we continue to support one another!


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 28, 2010)

Welcome new members!

Good luck to us all!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 28, 2010)

I wasn't added to the list :-(


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 28, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I wasn't added to the list :-(


 
That's cuz i don't want you in the challenge!!

JK lol you've been added to the list


----------



## Summer79 (Aug 28, 2010)

Please add me to the list. I was trying for wl this year.....I'm close but don't think I'll make it.
Current Length: mbl
Regi: shampoo as needed, cowash every couple days, henna every week or two and use castor oil on my ends. Also deep condition once a week.
Plans: Keep doing what I've been doing in the above regi, it works for me.
Date: LoL By the end of 2011 *fingers crossed*


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 28, 2010)

i'll let yall know in dec or jan if i'll need to join yall   i may have to tag along for a bit just in case


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 28, 2010)

As fast as your hair grows, I believe you will be there this year! Don't let any friends near you with scissors!


----------



## Lita (Aug 28, 2010)

*Good Luck To Everyone!*




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 28, 2010)

I am in the cheerleading  section rooting you all on!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 28, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> As fast as your hair grows, I believe you will be there this year! Don't let any friends near you with scissors!


 
lol yeah but in dec i'll be trimming (my self this time) and depending on how much i have to cute i may need to tag alone for a bit  lol i havent touched scissors to my had since nov 09!  so i know i'll be due lol


----------



## Naturallista (Aug 28, 2010)

Good luck ladies!!!!  I'll be cheering you on  while I wait for the 2012 challenge :wink2:


----------



## Spring (Aug 28, 2010)

Can I join you ladies....

*Current Length:*mbl
*Regimen:*wash and cond every other day, and bun
*Plans:*trim regularly
*Hip Length Date:*hopefully Dec 2011 or before spring 2012


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 28, 2010)

Im in! Not quite sure if I can make it but Im gonna do everything in my power that I can do to get to hip in 2011.

Some things you can share are: 
Current Length: MBL
Regimen: DC 2x/wk, CoWash 2x/wk, BTR 2x/wk, M&S daily, PS daily
Plans: Probably hide my hair under weaves for all of 2011. Maintain moisture/protein balance. Baby my hair big time!!
Hip Length Date: Dec 2011


----------



## Spring (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey ladies,
how's everyone doing?


----------



## Janet' (Aug 31, 2010)

It's so funny to see everyone else who signed up...Lol...I might be full BSL (which is the very beginning of MBL) and everyone else is either full MBL-WL...What can I say, I love a challenge!!!


----------



## Spring (Aug 31, 2010)

Janet you have a great attitude !!


----------



## Dee Raven (Aug 31, 2010)

Count me in too please!

Current Length: MBL
Regimen: KISS, protective styling, you know the drill.  
Plans: Avoid salons at ALL Cost.
Hip Length Date: I think I should be there by June.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 31, 2010)

*OK GIRLS!!!*

*Questions for my challengers: 

What will you be doing with your hair for the rest of 2010?
Are you in any other challenges?
What's your #1 Hair Goal for the rest of 2010?*

Welcome to all the new challengers and...Janet...stay positive and don't worry bout where everyone else is, you're gunna grow grow grow.

I predict that we will all meet our goals in 2011 and then I'll have to make a classic length challenge for 2012 for us to do!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 31, 2010)

*What will you be doing with your hair for the rest of 2010? *Same ol same ol. Braidouts, buns, and ponies. I would like to start flat ironing once a month but I'm not going to do that until I get to my weight goal so it probably won't be until the new year.

*Are you in any other challenges? *I'm in the ceramides challenge which has done wonders for my hair, WL in '10, APL in '11 (in case I decide to chop in December 11), MBL '12 (natural hair), WL '12 (natural hair)

*What's your #1 Hair Goal for the rest of 2010?*
My number 1 goal is to get to WAIST LENGTH by December!!!


----------



## Janet' (Aug 31, 2010)

^^^THANKS Whimsy  

I am currently in the following challenges: Curly til Xmas 2010, BSL 2010 (Acheived), MBL 2010, Fall Steaming Challenge, Hide Your Hair 2010

I plan on utilizing rollersets, wash and go's, and protective styles for the rest of the year...

Oh, I will use one heat pass for a wedding that I am in come October, but that's it!


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 31, 2010)

I guess I should answer my own questions too: 
*
What will you be doing with your hair for the rest of 2010? *
protective styling mostly, and one week of straight hair in October as my heat pass, will start twisting again soon too.  I may do a trim at the end of the year, I'll decide in October when I see how my ends look while straightened.

*
Are you in any other challenges? *
Curly til Christmas 
*
What's your #1 Hair Goal for the rest of 2010?*
GROW GROW GROW! RETAIN RETAIN RETAIN!
Hopefully grow to 3 inches past WL.


----------



## Spring (Aug 31, 2010)

*What will you be doing with your hair for the rest of 2010? *
wash, condition and bun- relax in late Oct or early Nov- I might straigthen 1 more time before the end of the year.

*Are you in any other challenges? *
...the ladies in the HL 2010 have welcomed me to hang out with them , so I'm there reading, learning and cheering their progress 

*What's your #1 Hair Goal for the rest of 2010?*
Improve the way I detangle, micro trim and comb less


----------



## Dee Raven (Sep 1, 2010)

What will you be doing with your hair for the rest of 2010? Just protective styling for me. I usually do twists.

Are you in any other challenges?I'm in the hide your hair challenge.  I was in WL challenge until I had a setback and quit, but that still is the goal for this year.

What's your #1 Hair Goal for the rest of 2010? WL


----------



## Summer79 (Sep 1, 2010)

*What will you be doing with your hair for the rest of 2010?*  Staying on track with cowashing and castor oil oh and keeping my hair stretched out...esp my ends.  I hate SSK's!!

*Are you in any other challenges?* Spring/Summer cowash 2010, WL 2010, and Summer 2010 No Heat

*What's your #1 Hair Goal for the rest of 2010?* Just keep it healthy and thick and maintain what I've grown to this point so far and whatever I grow in the future.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Sep 1, 2010)

*What will you be doing with your hair for the rest of 2010?* Mostly no heat until it gets too cold for wash n go. Then moving on blow dryer stretches here and there if necessary. I may straighten to check my length depending on my mood. I also want to return to hot oil treatments with castor and cod liver oil. In addition to adding egg yolk to my conditioner. I was seeing progress but got lazy... 

*Are you in any other challenges? *None that I've stuck to... 

*What's your #1 Hair Goal for the rest of 2010?*
Get back on a solid regimen to gain thickness with health.


----------



## RZILYNT (Sep 1, 2010)

What will you be doing with your hair for the rest of 2010? Same routine for the past few years, shampoo and condition every other day. 

Are you in any other challenges? No 

What's your #1 Hair Goal for the rest of 2010? Minimal breakage.


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 1, 2010)

RZILYNT said:


> What will you be doing with your hair for the rest of 2010? Same routine for the past few years, shampoo and condition every other day.
> 
> Are you in any other challenges? No
> 
> What's your #1 Hair Goal for the rest of 2010? Minimal breakage.


 
Welcome aboard
Some things you can share are:
Current Length:
Regimen:
Plans:
Hip Length Date:


----------



## Quailbird (Sep 1, 2010)

Not sure if I want to be full hip length yet, but I'll join. 
Current Length: *MBL almost touching WL*
Regimen: *Wash and deep condition weekly. Black tea rinse every wash. PS/Low Manipulation about 95% of the time*
Plans: *Do what I've been doing because it seems to be working*. 
Hip Length Date: *August 2011 *(Just before I plan to leave for law school. If I don't make it, I won't sweat it).


----------



## kami11213 (Sep 1, 2010)

What will you be doing with your hair for the rest of 2010? 
Mostly rollersets and buns.... my goal is to protective style at least 4 days out of the wk 

Are you in any other challenges?
No

What's your #1 Hair Goal for the rest of 2010? 
To make full WL


----------



## Kurli-Q (Sep 1, 2010)

Count me in!!!


Current Length: *almost waist*
Regimen: *nothing really; my hair seems to do better when I leave it alone*
Plans: *continue doing nothing... (maybe attempt to henna once per quarter) Oh, and update fotki once per quarter*
Hip Length Date: *Dec 31 2011*

What will you be doing with your hair for the rest of 2010? 
*standard puff, may probably do box braids for Christmas.  Going to Trinidad!!!*

Are you in any other challenges?
*erm, I think it is called No Heat til Christmas or Curly til Christmas*

What's your #1 Hair Goal for the rest of 2010? 
*get into a rhythm with my hair*


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 1, 2010)

What will you be doing with your hair for the rest of 2010? No heat. 100% Protective styling. DCing with steam 2x/wk religiously.

Are you in any other challenges? Too many. MT/MN 2010, MBL 2010, WL 2010, Fall 2010 Steaming Challenge. WL 2011.  

What's your #1 Hair Goal for the rest of 2010? Full WL by Dec 31st 2010.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Sep 1, 2010)

*What will you be doing with your hair for the rest of 2010? No direct heat and protective styling

Are you in any other challenges? WL 2010

What's your #1 Hair Goal for the rest of 2010? Try to make WL by the end of the year!
*


----------



## brg240 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'd like to join 

*Current Length*: WL  *transitioning
*Regimen*: cowash weekly, clarify monthly, moisturize with conditioner, water & coconut oil mix and seal; use heat every couple of months; I wear buns generally and sometimes braidouts 
*Plans*: be consistent with my hair care  I want to braid my hair and wear a wig honestly, it's bothersome dealing with two hair types. Exercise, eat healthy, and drink tons of water consistently. 
*Hip Length Date*: Nov 2011 


*What will you be doing with your hair for the rest of 2010?*
same thing, but I'm going to try to be consistent. I'll straighten for my bday in october (the week before will mark my 2 year transition date) and straighten in December probably. If I do end up buying a wig I'll probably wear my hair in a couple of braids underneath that for the most part. 
*Are you in any other challenges?*
WL 2010 but I never check in but I do browse the thread sometimes
*What's your #1 Hair Goal for the rest of 2010?*
I'd really like to touch hl this year. I've been saying it forever but I want to learn how to braid. my hair always get tangled when I try


----------



## RZILYNT (Sep 2, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Welcome aboard
> Some things you can share are:
> Current Length:Between
> Regimen:
> ...


----------



## tnorenberg (Sep 2, 2010)

I was just thinking about this, so count me in.

Current Length: one inch from WSL ( I should just claim it right!)
Regimen: Co-washing, ceramides oils, light dusting
Plans: Protective styling such as buns, ponytails, updo's
Hip Length Date: December 2011 or slightly before


----------



## Spring (Sep 4, 2010)

For those of us who would like to freshen up on our trimming skills, here's a video of Feye's trimming method for the U cut....  (I also posted this in the HL Challenge 2010 )[video]http://sites.google.com/site/habioku/about-hair/self-trimming[/video]


----------



## NJoy (Sep 5, 2010)

*Count me in.  Although I'm not quite sure I can handle hl. But if so, 2011 will be the year.*

Current Length: mbl-ish (*sigh* layers)

Regimen: Daily cowash, DC 1-2x week, monthly clarify, baggied bunning, no heat.

Plans: Focusing on length until wl.  Then trimming to get rid of layers.

Hip Length Date: *shrugs*  Not sure due to the planned trimming.  Please don't make me do calculations at this time in the morning. 

What will you be doing with your hair for the rest of 2010?  Same. Although, I've just started henna'g.  Will continue to henna one week after each texlax.

Are you in any other challenges? Yes. Listed in my siggy.

What's your #1 Hair Goal for the rest of 2010?  Length.


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 13, 2010)

Spring said:


> For those of us who would like to freshen up on our trimming skills, here's a video of Feye's trimming method for the U cut....  (I also posted this in the HL Challenge 2010 )[video]http://sites.google.com/site/habioku/about-hair/self-trimming[/video]


 
I love this. and right on time too i have some splits that need to go.  I'm just so scared....


----------



## Spring (Sep 13, 2010)

Usually I'm extremely happy with my self trims, but I was careless in July and didn't straighten and wasn't careful with the positioning of my hands... wish I would have watched this as a reminder erplexed (positioning of that ponytail holder or, in my case, the positioning of my hands is crucial)

Do you normally self trim or go to a stylist? Either way, you should be just fine


----------



## Spring (Sep 13, 2010)

tnorenberg said:


> I was just thinking about this, so count me in.
> 
> Current Length: one inch from WSL ( *I should just claim it right!)*
> Regimen: Co-washing, ceramides oils, light dusting
> ...


 
@tnorenberg, 

could you post pics just to be sure  

(I  looking at pics)


----------



## HoneyA (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm in!

Current Length: Full MBL (after trim)
Regimen: DC 1x a week on dry hair and moisturise as needed
Plans: Very low manipulation and plenty of moisture. I will also be oiling my scalp with coconut oil. I won't be trimming until I make goal. Lots of protective styling in the form of braid-outs, buns and updos. I actually enjoy my hair out now though.
HL Goal Date: Haven't really thought about it but I would say July 2011 for my birthday but Dec. 2011 will be just fine too!

Plans for the rest of 2010: Lots of moisture and babying and no combing or unnecessary manipulation, no heat either
Other challenges: In my siggy
#1 Hair goal for 2010: Full, thick WL by December 31, 2010


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Sep 13, 2010)

I think it may be a long shot for me, but I will give it a go.

Current Length: Knocking on MBL's door
Regimen: Cowashing 5-6xs/week, baggying, and steaming once/week
Plans: My shrinkage is starting to hit my shoulders so I am going to step up the PS.  Really make sure that I moisture and seal my ends.  I'm working mega-tek back into regimen.
Hip Length Date: 12/31/2011


----------



## Ivey14 (Sep 15, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## Quailbird (Sep 15, 2010)

What will you be doing with your hair for the rest of 2010?
*Bunning and protective styling, but mostly bunning (just created a bunning regimen that will work for me and I plan on following that 90% of the time for the rest of the year). I plan on flat ironing in December (haven't decided whether I'll do it myself or go to a stylist).*

Are you in any other challenges?
*No. And this is my first challenge.*

What's your #1 Hair Goal for the rest of 2010?
*Reach WL*


----------



## Spring (Sep 15, 2010)

Ivey14

I love your hair in your siggy!! :blush3:


----------



## Ivey14 (Sep 15, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## Spring (Sep 15, 2010)

... I was just talking about shiney [sp] flat ironed hair being one of my temptations


----------



## NJoy (Sep 19, 2010)

Next year is going to be interesting.  I have lots of trimming planned to get rid of these layers and these bonelaxed ends.


----------



## ckisland (Sep 19, 2010)

I know I'm pushing it, but as they say, "go big or go home!"  I'm trying to fall in LadyPaninolo's foot steps, so hopefully HL will be doable by my 4th year. 

*Current Length*: BSB

*Regimen*: cowashing daily or every other day; possibly baggying at night; I'll try to bun most of the time, otherwise I'll be wearing wash n'goes

*Plans*: no heat (direct or indirect), not trying anyone else's reggie , no trimming, sticking to a Primal lifestyle (ie. lots of protein and fats  and daily exercise)

*Hip Length Date*: December 31, 2011 

*What are your plans for the rest of 2010?* cowashing daily, lots of bunning, and no heat

*Are you in any other challenges?* MBL 2010, Fall/Winter Cowashing

*Hair goal for this year:* MBL by Dec

If I can get 1 hair to graze HL, I will be throwing myself a party  .


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Sep 22, 2010)

Add me to the list please Whimsy!  I'm not quite at WL yet but I have faith that I will be there again by December!

Current Length: MBL
Regimen: Twists all the way for 7 months
Plans: Alternate between twists on blowdried hair and regular twists. 
         Moisturizing ends continue with S&D for single strand knots and ends hairs that are split
Hip Length Date: End of May 2011


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Sep 22, 2010)

ckisland said:


> If I can get 1 hair to graze HL, I will be throwing myself a party  .


 
LOL That's too funny!  I'm with you girl!  Let's do this!


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll be cheering you all on from the sidelines and gaining inspiration from y'all beautiful heads of hair!

Just Wow!


----------



## Janet' (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies, I just wanted to pop back in and say hello... I had to let LHCF go for a minute to concentrate on my school studies...I'm excited about the opportunity to even try to reach HL by the end of next year!


----------



## MrsIQ (Oct 9, 2010)

I see you, ladies!  Another HL wannabe cheering you on!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 27, 2010)

Bumpity Bump.  Where are you long-haired  Divas?  Come out and play.  Seems like things got quiet with the upgrades.  Come out, come out, wherever you are.


----------



## Janet' (Oct 27, 2010)

I definitely don't think that I qualify as a "long haired diva" but I'm back, I'm here and I'm ready for January 1, 2011!!!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 27, 2010)

Girl, if you're going for HL 2011, you qualify as long-haired.  And we know you're Diva.   Glad to see your post.  BTW, did I tell you that wedding updo was the bomb?  Nice!  And the streaks really made it nice.  I was in your fotki.  Where are you lengthwise stretched now?


----------



## Janet' (Oct 27, 2010)

^^^Can I post my straight haired pictures in my fotki and not mess up in the HYH Challenge? If so, I will do that now!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 27, 2010)

YES janet YOU CAN!!! SHOW US SOME HAAAAIIIIRRRRR!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, that's up to you but, uh..a..... I think I'll stroll over to fotki to, uh...just browse around a bit.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 27, 2010)

^^^^ Ummm likewise


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 27, 2010)

Umm Janet why don't you post it HERE!!! dammit!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh the swaaaaang!!  Go, mama!  Looking REAL good.  I see you doing the Electric Slide.  Oh, I know that's what you guys are doing.  That dance will NOT die!!  LOL.  Your hair looks great, Janet.  Thanks for sharing.....er, uh...or not...


----------



## Janet' (Oct 27, 2010)

Alright there are a few very small updates...The color did affect my retention, no doubt...But, I will take the hit and keep on going! On to MBL 2010!!!


----------



## Janet' (Oct 30, 2010)

NJoy: It was the Cupid Shuffle...same thing, different song, lol!

Yeah, I'm really disappointed that I haven't retained as much as I could have. I mean, my sides have DEFINITELY caught up and my hair seems thicker, so I am very thankful for that...I just thought that I would be further along but I am going to up my vitamin intake and get back on my Boundless Tresses for the next 8 weeks and see where I end up December 31, 2010- 11:59 pm!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey ladies,

how is everyone doing?

Making steady progress I hope.

How are you wearing your hair for the next few weeks?

I find that now that I'm at my preliminary goal marker (WL), I want to wear my hair straight and enjoy the length.  I think I may straighten a lil more often this winter.  We will see how my hair reacts. If I notice any health backsliding I will quickly cut out the straightening.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 30, 2010)

janet, Cupid Shuffle is better than the Electric Slide.  A little more updated.  lol

Whimsy, I'm sure I'll feel the same way that you do when I reach my goal.  As for me, I'm still HMH under a 1/2 wig mostly.


----------



## Summer79 (Oct 30, 2010)

For the past few weeks morning sickness aka all day sickness has been kicking my butt so all I've been doing is cowashing and putting it in one big braid 3 or 4 times a week. Of course with some coconut or castor oil.


----------



## RZILYNT (Oct 30, 2010)

MY Hair is a mess. I have decided to start transitioning. It appears that this go around with a different stylist, the ends of my hair continue to get processed after every touch up. My hair fills up the bowl when she is rinsing, this has to be the reason because I practically started over with new hair when she cut me from hip to apl 2 years ago. I am so over trying to have healthy relaxed hair. I will not bc, so I will still be around for the hl challenge, then afterwards start trimming to try to achieve natural hl, if I work that long with the two textures.


----------



## Janet' (Oct 30, 2010)

Whimsy, these next 8 weeks, I am going hard with my protective styling, etc. I've got the Boundless Tresses ready to go! I've got two inches to get in 8 weeks to reach full MBL...I'm on a mission!


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 30, 2010)

get it girl!!


----------



## Dee Raven (Oct 30, 2010)

Whimsy, I totally agree with you about wearing the hair straight.  I'm straightening my hair right now, out of boredom with twist and I think I'm going to do it more often.  Even if it slows me down a little bit, I can still reach hl by the end of next year.  And I'm actually starting to feel like maybe my hair is too long at the length it is right now.  I think I need to get bangs or layers around the face to change up the look a little bit.  It's kind of flat and boring right now.


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 30, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> how is everyone doing?
> 
> ...


 
I usually wear my hair straight in the winter. It's just easier to deal with.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 30, 2010)

dee that's exactly how i felt when i straightened in september.
first off it took me FOREVER to straighten, then once it was done it just hung there like a sad sack of beans.

so i got mad layers cut into it and I feel SO much better about it! it moves, has body, bounce, is way lighter and quicker to straighten now too.

I think the layers will really make you fall in love with your hair at this length....
*
FEEL FREE TO POST SOME PICTURES* Dee Raven !!


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 30, 2010)

RANT

I've been so lazy with my hair these past 6 weeks. I am not neglecting it - still protective style, DC, detangle, etc. All I do is leave it in a bun and I don't want to deal with it. I feel a hot mess. It'll be in a bun for 7 days and all I'll do is brush back the front. It's not matted in the middle but I am not paying any attention to it. Maybe that's a good thing? I'm feeling frumpy. 

It might be a combination of things. I have been working from home so I don't need to do much with my hair. I was discouraged all summer because my wash and go's didn't look nice, if I straightened it my hair would revert and frizz up badly. I just kinda gave up. 

I'm WL and still want to get to HL next year. I just need somebody to slap me. 

END OF RANT


----------



## Janet' (Oct 30, 2010)

AWWW! BostonMaria!  We all feel like that at some point in time...the difference is most of us aren't already WL  Perhaps less is more in this case. I know for me when I leave my hair be, it thanks me...This could be a blessing in disguise!


----------



## brg240 (Oct 31, 2010)

Whimsy your hair is so gorgeous.
RZILYNT good luck with your transition!
NJoy - how do you wear your hair under your half wigs?
BostonMaria - but now that it's fall you should be able to straighten without it frizzing up. I've been bunning everyday, my classes are online so no need to get dressed up 

I'm so tired of detangline my hair  Bunning everyday is easier and this is what I plan to do until the new year. Well I might put my hair in two french braids. And for thanksgiving I think I'll do a bantu knot out and for Christmas I'll straighten it.  I'm looking at wigs still, I'm wondering if it's better to buy now or on black Friday? I'm not really sure if wigs go on sale or not. Anyone know? If so, what sites? 

Also, my nape keeps getting single strand knots and I just pull them out


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 31, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> blah blah blah blah..... I just need somebody to slap me.



:hardslap:

You're welcome BostonMaria


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 31, 2010)

Janet' yeah you're right. I will straighten it today and stop whining.  When I leave it curly I tend to not take care of it the way I should.

Whimsy OUCH! Thank you *crying*


----------



## NJoy (Oct 31, 2010)

brg240  That's the beauty of this wavy style.  My hair is usually in 2-4 braids.  So, if I need to slap it on quickly, I attach the front of the wig about 1.5 to 2" back from my hairline and tuck my braids under.  I put a headband or scarf at the wigline and the wig is full enough to cover everything and go.  This is what I'm wearing.  The wavy texture means I don't have to worry about manipulating or smoothing my own hair to blend.  I suppose I could do a braidout in the front for an all over loose blend but, it's just not necessary.  My braids are pinned up in back under the wig. I LOVE it!


----------



## Lucia (Oct 31, 2010)

I might as well sign up for this HL challenge too. 

Current Length: grazing WL
Regimen: moisturize consistently scalp massages lots of buns
Plans:  moisture and buns/updos
Hip Length Date: sometime in early 2011. 

What will you be doing with your hair for the rest of 2010?  Sticking to my regimen
Are you in any other challenges? Yes HL 2010, TL CL - CL is just for fun to see if I can attain that length

What's your #1 Hair Goal for the rest of 2010? 
To retain as much length as possible get as close to full WL as I can


----------



## kami11213 (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm so frustrated with my hair, it's breaking like crazy and doesn't look right no matter what I do to it :-/

I think for the next few weeks I'm going to just bun, bun, bun... I'm planning to relax in December and am hoping to see some progress...


----------



## Janet' (Oct 31, 2010)

^^^Ahh, your hair!!!


----------



## Lucia (Oct 31, 2010)

Kami
You night need to do a protein DC it might just be fall winter shedding 
Then make sure you do a moister DC right after the protein. 
Aphogee 2 step is great but if you don't want to spend that much all at once
Buy some V05 extra body condish it's tan biege color and add an egg to it put it in your hair and cover with plastic cap for at least 15 min then shampoo o cw it out. Follow up with a cramy moisture Condish like Aussie 3 min for at least 30 min. Hth


----------



## kami11213 (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks Lucia ... I've been slacking w/ my protein and that's probably why I'm having so much breakage... I'm gonna take your advice and see if that helps some


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Nov 1, 2010)

@Boston Maria,  I have been feeling EXACTLY the same way for awhile now.  The only way I stay motivated about my hair goals is by coming on this site. I let everyone's energy rub off on me.   I have been wearing twistout hair in a bun for a long time.  But at least our hair is protected during the hair laziness!


----------



## Dee Raven (Nov 2, 2010)

Here are some pics from my most recent straightening. The first is just plain straight, the second is a bun I tried today. Tonight I'm going to try some bantu knots and hope that my hair comes out as awesome as whimsy's.  We'll see tomorrow.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 2, 2010)

Dee Raven your hair is LOVELY!!!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 2, 2010)

Dee Raven
Your hair is healthy and thick, keep it up you'll be HL before new years up.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Nov 4, 2010)

Dee Raven said:


> Here are some pics from my most recent straightening.


 
Dee Raven! Your hair is thick and your ends are nice! Just lovely!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Nov 4, 2010)

Btw, can someone please post where HL lies on themselves or in general? I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Nov 4, 2010)

a_ caribbean_dream I think we're aiming for hip bone so whereever your hip bone starts. For me, it's 3 inches below my waist but just try to feel for your bone.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 4, 2010)

^^^Thanks LaFemmeNaturelle, I need to orient myself and find out where exactly my hip bone is!!!


----------



## NJoy (Nov 4, 2010)

I have high hipbones too.  HL is only 3" below wl for me too.  I don't know if it will look hl to me tho.  So, I think I'm not going to feel hl until 1-2" below that.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 4, 2010)

Hmmm I don't know where it is i'm gunna have to measure tomorrow when i'm not feelin lazy.

dee raven LOVE your hair!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 7, 2010)

My friend is coming over this morning to help me measure, so I'll be back with my update, lol!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 10, 2010)

DeeRaven...um, Missy, you are definitely WL...You will be HL in NO time!!!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Nov 11, 2010)

Janet' said:


> DeeRaven...um, Missy, you are definitely WL...You will be HL in NO time!!!


 
COUGH. Ahem.  Where's that update?  lol


----------



## NikkiGirl (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey Ladies, 

Can I Join this challenge. I am in the Waist Length also for 2011 and want to jump into this one as well.

OOPS! I didn't read the first post. 

Current Length: MBL
Regimen: Moisturize, Bun, Light Protein when needed
Date: I have no idea. Sooner rather than later.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 12, 2010)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> COUGH. Ahem.  Where's that update?  lol



Lol. I meant an update on where my hipbone lies, not pics, lol!


----------



## NJoy (Nov 17, 2010)

Sho is quiet around here.  What's happening, ladies??


----------



## Janet' (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL...Everyone is trying to figure out exactly where they stand as far as their hair...Many have started revealing, but some of us (ahem) need a lil' more time...Don't worry, this place will be popping in a few weeks!


----------



## HoneyA (Nov 17, 2010)

Well I washed my hair this weekend, barely conditioned it and blow dried. This was after not washing it for a two weeks and keeping it in a loose french roll. I've just been so lazy with it. It started to mat last week in the middle. That's when I got concerned and started the detangling process. At least it's low manipulation which is what I am striving for but this is just pure laziness now. When I go to style my hair in the morning, it feels like this mass of hair I have to get through. I cannot believe I am seriously considering HL.

I'm doing a protein treatment this weekend because this is crazy. Then I'll continue moisturising and PSing. Not much breakage or shedding and I'd like to keep it that way for the winter. Need to get some vitamins to prevent hair fall at this time of the year too.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Nov 17, 2010)

I've been sick so not posting as much anymore. Just sleepingy life away lol second day I've missed class and work and couldnt care less about my hair right now.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 17, 2010)

^^^And ironically, that's when my hair seems to thrive...when I just let it be!

ETA: Feel better @LaFemmeNaturelle!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Nov 17, 2010)

I wore my hair out for a week and am now back to PSing. It was such a relief to wash it and get it out of the way. Which is wierd beccause I want it long, but it kind of got annoying. Anyway, I got a new conditioner for co-washing. Its the Herbal Essences Hello Hydration. I really like it. I did also buy the Herbal Essences Reconditioner, but haven't tried it yet. Sorry for rambling.


----------



## soon2bsl (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey Whimsy, can I be added to the list? 

My final goal was WL, but over the last week or so I've been thinking...why not grow to HL! I'm hoping that when I'm fully natural (long term transitioner here) my hair will fall around BSL curly, not to mention I'd love to swang some HL straightened hair around every now and then. 

Current Length: Grazing MBL

Regimen: Continue current reggie of low manipulation, PS, minimal direct heat, shampoo and DC weekly, moisturize and seal daily.

Plans: Grow to HL by Dec 2011 or be grazing it, even though I have some plans to begin trimming some of my relaxed ends starting next summer.

Hip Length Date: December 31, 2011


----------



## NJoy (Nov 17, 2010)

HoneyA said:


> Well I washed my hair this weekend, barely conditioned it and blow dried. This was after not washing it for a two weeks and keeping it in a loose french roll. I've just been so lazy with it. It started to mat last week in the middle. That's when I got concerned and started the detangling process. At least it's low manipulation which is what I am striving for but this is just pure laziness now. When I go to style my hair in the morning, it feels like this mass of hair I have to get through. I cannot believe I am seriously considering HL.
> 
> I'm doing a protein treatment this weekend because this is crazy. Then I'll continue moisturising and PSing. Not much breakage or shedding and I'd like to keep it that way for the winter. Need to get some vitamins to prevent hair fall at this time of the year too.


 
Yeah.  I'm feeling hair lazy too and a little bored, to be honest.



LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I've been sick so not posting as much anymore. Just sleepingy life away lol second day I've missed class and work and couldnt care less about my hair right now.


 
I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Lovelylife (Nov 17, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Darn it, Whimsy!!!! You got me!!!!
> 
> *Current Length*: BSB
> 
> ...



I have the exact same goals and almost the exact same regimen. My regimen will focus on moisture, hardly any heat, sulfur, ceramides, eating healthy, protein internally and externally and of course protective styling.

I just did a break down and basically I need two more inches for MBL, then after that 3 more for WSL and then 2 more to graze hip length ( it would technically be 3 more for hip length, but I don't want to go too far). In total 7 more inches.


----------



## Jewell (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd like to join!

*Current Length:*  Almost WL, abt 2.5" away. Transitioning to natural from texlaxer, no BC.
*
Regimen:*  Hair is braided beneath wig/LF for 4-6 wks at a time.  CW/DC & diluted shampoo wash in braids q 2 wks, full wash before each braid re-do (with hair loose) q 4-6wks with DC. No dry combing, no stylists, no heat.

*Plans:*   No drastic cuts...I'm willing to slowly grow out my texlaxed ends as long as it takes...I want to see how long my hair will get as whole in the meantime.  I'm doing Lady P's Wig chall, Sulfur Chall, Transitioning No BC, No Heat, Constant PS'ing, Trims only if ABSOLUTELY necessary, moisturizing hair and MTG mix on scalp q 3 days or so.

*Hip Length Date:*   Dec. 31, 2011...hopefully! )


----------



## Janet' (Nov 21, 2010)

Lovelylife said:


> I have the exact same goals and almost the exact same regimen. My regimen will focus on moisture, hardly any heat, sulfur, ceramides, eating healthy, protein internally and externally and of course protective styling.
> 
> I just did a break down and basically I need two more inches for MBL, then after that 3 more for WSL and then 2 more to graze hip length ( it would technically be 3 more for hip length, but I don't want to go too far). In total 7 more inches.



Girl...I know it's a stretch...I would literally have to retain every single inch that I grow in 2011, but I'm willing to go hard!!!! Let's do it!!!


----------



## empressri (Nov 21, 2010)

sign me up! im wl-ish or wl now and ill keep doing what i've been doing cause it seems to be working for me! but im going to up the moisture for my ends.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 21, 2010)

empressri said:


> sign me up! im wl-ish or wl now and ill keep doing what i've been doing cause it seems to be working for me! but im going to up the moisture for my ends.



Glad to see you back

Join the challenge? just saw your YT updates, you are the challenge 
BTW you've got to tell us what's your regimen? your daily style WnG, or buns?


----------



## empressri (Nov 21, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Glad to see you back
> 
> Join the challenge? just saw your YT updates, you are the challenge
> BTW you've got to tell us what's your regimen? your daily style WnG, or buns?



 hehehee!!!! glad im back last week was BUSY what with grandma's funeral and all. and THEN went back to work yesterday to hurt myself at work to sit up in an emergency room for 7 hours and still not get treated.

but i digress.

I positively REFUSE to cowash because it's sooooo cold and I hate having to cowash every few days in the cold weather...so for the winter I'm doing twists. Basically I just shampoo and deep condition once a week, use the most moisturizing stuff which is either: oyin handmade, qhemet biologics or curl junkie, and I use her honey butta leave in with coconut oil as a sealant and twist. I've been oiling my scalp with coconut, vatika or this thing that I got at whole foods...crap I can't think of the name. But it's coconut oil based.

If I flatiron I get a trim afterwards and basically keep my hair oiled from midshaft down to the ends, still using coconut, vatika or monoi de tahiti, and I oil every other night or every other two nights. And my hair is either in a bun or braid 99% of the time when straight cause I can't STAND to feel it getting caught on stuff.

tools of the trade include my denman brush, mason pearson brush as well as the MP seamless combs. they've made a difference for me!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 21, 2010)

empressri said:


> hehehee!!!! glad im back last week was BUSY what with grandma's funeral and all. and THEN went back to work yesterday to hurt myself at work to sit up in an emergency room for 7 hours and still not get treated.
> 
> but i digress.
> 
> ...



Sorry for your loss and hope you feel better and bounce back from the injury fast.  
BTW thanks for posting the regimen, I think we might be hair twins except mine isn't full WL/HL yet or evened up yet.  I may have to return to coconut oil for the winter, I was using EVOO for spring summer.  HHG


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm in cause my next t-up is not til January, but I probably won't make it til March after my cut.

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 21, 2010)

Here are my pictures from August.  I plan on straightening my hair in December. I will post picks in December. 












ETA - I decided I'm not going to straighten my hair again until December 2011.  My shrunken hair looks pretty much the same, so I won't post any new pictures.

*Current Length: *Almost MBL*
Regimen:* I'm going all out this year.  I'm going to try the sulfur mix.  I am also going to use mega-tek.  I will will continue with my current regimen of cowashing 5xs/week and steaming 1-2xs/week.  I am trying to thicken my hair, so I am going to try to henna a few times a month.  
*Plans:* Serious PSing, updos and buns
*Hip Length Date:* December 2011 (hopefully)


----------



## Lovelylife (Nov 21, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Girl...I know it's a stretch...I would literally have to retain every single inch that I grow in 2011, but I'm willing to go hard!!!! Let's do it!!!


Exactly, I'll be using the sulfur hardcore.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Nov 21, 2010)

Your hair looks so soft & pretty.





Mrs. Verde said:


> Here are my pictures from August.  I plan on straightening my hair in December. I will post picks in December.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 22, 2010)

Well I did a quick length check and I'm firmly at MBL the sides and fro t have caught up w the back I did trim last month so I have a slight U shape insteadof the V shape my hair grows into naturally.  Im now 2 inches from WL and 4 inches from HL the slightly longer parts. 
I'm not setting an exact month to reach HL it will happen come when it comes. 
I'm glad the bulk of my hair is all one length now.


----------



## kami11213 (Nov 22, 2010)

Gorgeous hair Dee Raven and Mrs. Verde...

I'm a year post now and contemplating transitioning but that's still up in the air right now... right now my new growth is behaving nicely so I've been doing a lot a braid outs and pincurls, washing and DC once a week... I just ordered a LF that I'll be wearing for a little while to hide my hair...


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 23, 2010)

So I wore my hair straight for 2 weeks and am sick of straightness now.  It's back to buns and updos for me.
*
What are you doin with your hair for thanksgiving ladies?*


----------



## Janet' (Nov 23, 2010)

Up, up, up- No straightening for me until Dec 31, 2010!


----------



## kami11213 (Nov 23, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> *
> What are you doin with your hair for thanksgiving ladies?*



Probably a braid out for me... I was going to flat iron but I don't feel like being bothered...lol a braid out is a lot faster...


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 23, 2010)

I just measured my hair in inches tonight.  I am 8 inches from HL.  Wow HL in 2011 just might be doable.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 23, 2010)

empressri said:


> sign me up! im wl-ish or wl now and ill keep doing what i've been doing cause it seems to be working for me! but im going to up the moisture for my ends.



Hey Empressri!! Glad you're joining us. I'm sorry about your grandma. 

I need to measure my hair but I'm not really sure how far I sm to HL. My guess is 6 inches. Maybe less. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyldcurlz (Nov 23, 2010)

i think i want in too. i'm bottom bra strap length. i have no reggie. right now, its just low manipulation and WnG's every other day. i detangle in the shower when wet with lots of conditioner. i try to protective style but every LHCFer knows i hate buns & i'm horrible at making them.     i haven't straightened since late Sept. not sure when i'll straighten again...maybe Dec 31st? not sure. 

i actually NEED some HELP figuring out what to do - creating a regimen. i'm not in any challenges.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Nov 24, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> *
> What are you doin with your hair for thanksgiving ladies?*



I twisted my hair last week (med twists) and plan to leave them in as long as possible.  Not getting the growth I would have liked to have by now, being that it's almost December.  My motivation for mid-week hair care (moisturizing) is non existent. lol  any tips ladies?


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Nov 24, 2010)

Mrs. Verde said:


> Here are my pictures from August.  I plan on straightening my hair in December. I will post picks in December.



You're hair is lovely!! Natural and straightened  Can't wait to see your progress! What color are you using in your hair? Would you consider it highlighted?


----------



## Janet' (Nov 24, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Hey Empressri!! Glad you're joining us. I'm sorry about your grandma.
> 
> I need to measure my hair but I'm not really sure how far I sm to HL. My guess is 6 inches. Maybe less.
> 
> ...



@BostonMaria, it's got to be less than that!


----------



## wyldcurlz (Nov 24, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> RANT
> 
> I've been so lazy with my hair these past 6 weeks. I am not neglecting it - still protective style, DC, detangle, etc. All I do is leave it in a bun and I don't want to deal with it. I feel a hot mess. It'll be in a bun for 7 days and all I'll do is brush back the front. It's not matted in the middle but I am not paying any attention to it. Maybe that's a good thing? I'm feeling frumpy.
> 
> ...



@BostonMaria

umm, this is me every day - maybe that's why i'm not having much progress. what do you normally do with your hair? that is, when you're not feeling like you're being lazy? (i want to learn from you because your laziness -protective styling, DC, detangling - is part of my regular hair behavior.) ...or feel free to pm me BostonMaria!


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 24, 2010)

Janet' said:


> @BostonMaria, it's got to be less than that!



I have no idea really where hip length even starts LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 24, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> @BostonMaria
> 
> umm, this is me every day - maybe that's why i'm not having much progress. what do you normally do with your hair? that is, when you're not feeling like you're being lazy? (i want to learn from you because your laziness -protective styling, DC, detangling - is part of my regular hair behavior.) ...or feel free to pm me BostonMaria!



It's usually in a ponytail or bun. My "issue" is that it's so long that it takes like 90+ minutes to dry under my Pibbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Nov 24, 2010)

So I just straightened and I won't be straightening again until January probably because it took entirely TOO long to wash, DC, detangle, braid up to air dry, detangle again, and flat iron...so yeah this won't be a frequent thing. I tried to trim into a v shape using feye's method but....yeah it's not much of a v but oh well I'm not fixing it until I straighten again lol

BEFORE





AFTER





Will I make it to hip? IDK! My brother just told me today this is as long as it's gonna get because I'm BLACK! Yes he's seen all the pics of other ladies lol I hope I'm can make hip by next Christmas!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 24, 2010)

^^^Lovely, lovely, lovely!!! You're going to make HL...Hush brother!


----------



## wyldcurlz (Nov 24, 2010)

@BostonMaria - i haven't even unpacked my Pibbs yet and it might be a good idea since its sooo cold and i feel like wash-n-go's will leave me with pneumonia. how often would you normally straighten/rollerset under your Pibbs?

its very cold and i'm still rocking summertime wet curly ponys or 2nd day curly buns. no cold yet...i'll be expecting pneumonia any day now.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 24, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So I just straightened and I won't be straightening again until January probably because it took entirely TOO long to wash, DC, detangle, braid up to air dry, detangle again, and flat iron...so yeah this won't be a frequent thing. I tried to trim into a v shape using feye's method but....yeah it's not much of a v but oh well I'm not fixing it until I straighten again lol
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> ...


 
Girl, I'll bet that was a lot of work! Wowwee!! You did an awesome job. (I'm not looking forward to doing the same) It's so thick, long and healthy. You'll definitely make hip by next Christmas. Pop your brother upside the head. He doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 25, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> So I wore my hair straight for 2 weeks and am sick of straightness now.  It's back to buns and updos for me.
> *
> What are you doin with your hair for thanksgiving ladies?*



I'm wearing it straightened with some waves from large pincurls.  then it will be back up in a PS once the holidays are over.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Nov 25, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So I just straightened and I won't be straightening again until January probably because it took entirely TOO long to wash, DC, detangle, braid up to air dry, detangle again, and flat iron...so yeah this won't be a frequent thing. I tried to trim into a v shape using feye's method but....yeah it's not much of a v but oh well I'm not fixing it until I straighten again lol
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> ...



beautiful! keep doing what your doing! ...and punch your brother in the gut for me.


----------



## Lovelylife (Nov 25, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So I just straightened and I won't be straightening again until January probably because it took entirely TOO long to wash, DC, detangle, braid up to air dry, detangle again, and flat iron...so yeah this won't be a frequent thing. I tried to trim into a v shape using feye's method but....yeah it's not much of a v but oh well I'm not fixing it until I straighten again lol
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Lovelylife (Nov 25, 2010)

I'll be purchasing some MSM this week. If I make it near to hip length I'll be amazed.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 25, 2010)

I just measured and it appears that I am about 5 inches from WL and 7 inches from HL...


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Nov 25, 2010)

Well with one month of this year and 12 months of next year, you can make it Janet!!!! We all can! 

Question: does everyone have a solid regimen or are you ladies still switching techniques/products around?

Im kind of toying with the idea of deep conditioning bi-weekly and using cones again. I stopped dcing about a tear ago because I felt it did nothing for me and I was tired of being a pj trying to find the perfect dc. But before I straigtened, I dc'd with half Tresemme moisture rich and half se mega cholesterol andy hair was so easy to comb through it was amazing! So I think ill start doing it twice a month and hopefully it will actually give me the benefits of a dc other than slippery soft hair.


Hope everyone has a wonderful and peaceful thanksgiving!


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 25, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Well with one month of this year and 12 months of next year, you can make it Janet!!!! We all can!
> 
> Question: does everyone have a solid regimen or are you ladies still switching techniques/products around?
> 
> ...



I have a solid regimen of DCing every week, oil treatments every 2 weeks, protective styling, and rollersetting and/or curly ponytails. My hair is healthy. What I'm finding is that it takes longer to do. I want hip length hair so I'll have to get over it. 

I've been working 60+ hours a week and it doesn't help that I work from home 90% of the time so that's why I've been a little lazy lately. Or maybe it's just that my PJism is long gone plus my regimen is super simple compared to years past that I think I'm being lazy. 

Happy turkey day ladies!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJoy (Nov 26, 2010)

I want to say that I'm gonna go hard for the rest of the year but, I'm definitely hair lazy and giving myself permission to just coast.  There's so much going on with the holidays and year-end work stuff that I'm barely doing anything to my hair.  I wish I could say I have it in braids or something and am just ignoring it but, please.  My hair might be in whatever style I slept in and under a scarf most of the day.  I'm taking hair lazy to the extreme.  Especially since the kids are off school for the week.  The few times that I've left the house was in a scarf.   I'm considering doing twists but, I've been considering that for days and haven't gotten around to it yet.  Besides, I don't even know if I'd do them right.  Am I just taking two strands and twisting them?  And is the twist going forward or backwards?  And am I braiding the ends?  Can someone help a sista out.  I need a lazy style with no extra hair for awhile.

Haven't been wearing my half wig.  And my 17 wks post ng is beyound trying to bun.  Can't rollerset.  And flat ironing my roots is out (might as well admit it to myself).  Um...help.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 26, 2010)

Janet
You can make it just go hard w the moisture oils and PS so u can retain max length
Even if you get close to HL that's plenty of growth in 1 year. 

La femme
Your hair looks good keep doing what your doing dust when you need to only 
And you can make it to HL.  Btw tell your bro to ge off the hateraide cause u got this.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 26, 2010)

Janet
You can make it just go hard w the moisture oils and PS so u can retain max length
Even if you get close to HL that's plenty of growth in 1 year. 

La femme
Your hair looks good keep doing what your doing dust when you need to only 
And you can make it to HL.  Btw tell your bro to ge off the hateraide cause u got this.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Nov 26, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Well with one month of this year and 12 months of next year, you can make it Janet!!!! We all can!
> 
> Question: does everyone have a solid regimen or are you ladies still switching techniques/products around?
> 
> ...



i DON'T have a set regimen. i'm not really switching products much, its more that i'm just not doing anything. i CW every few days and then either wear a wash-n-go or pull back 2nd day hair into a bun. 

the problem is - it tangles so badly! if its not wet, its tangled and it feels dry!  

i'd LOVE to hear everyone's regimen and what they're doing that's working (or what wasn't working?) i really need to figure out something.

...especially you @NJoy with allllll that growth in less than 1 year! i really wanna know what you did!


----------



## Jewell (Nov 26, 2010)

Don't feel bad, NJoy (sidebar: your hair is so pretty and thick)!  I'm just coasting through the next 5-6 mos wit my hair braided beneath wigs.  I'm def. hair lazy as well...my hair is not hard to manage but I have low energy due to anemia...and I just do the minimum to keep it growing and keep breakage at bay.  This is probably why I prefer wigs or braids...I don't have to worry about daily styling or weekly manipulation (washing, etc) to make my hair look presentable.  

I CW/wash with diluted shampoo n condition in braids every other wk...moisturize and oil scalp every other night or every 3 days...and thas abt it.  I rebraid when the braids get too fuzzy.  Right now, I just can't get into having a heavy regimen.  I have too much work in class!   lawd I can't wait to be done


----------



## NJoy (Nov 26, 2010)

Girl, my main reggie is in my blog but, right about now, I'm hair lazy like a mug.  I'm 17 wks post and am pretty much in the same boat as you.  I cowash every few days, moisturize, seal, put my hair in 2-4 braids, pin those babies up. That's about all I can do with it.  To go out, I cover it with my half wig or a decorative scarf.  Either way, there's a baggy underneath it all so, I rarely see my hair completely dry at any point.  Yep. Hair lazy is where I am now. Hoping that will change soon.


----------



## Jewell (Nov 26, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Girl, my main reggie is in my blog but, right about now, I'm hair lazy like a mug.  I'm 17 wks post and am pretty much in the same boat as you.  I cowash every few days, *moisturize, seal, put my hair in 2-4 braids, pin those babies up. That's about all I can do with it.*  To go out, I cover it with my half wig or a decorative scarf.  Either way, there's a baggy underneath it all so, I rarely see my hair completely dry at any point.  Yep. Hair lazy is where I am now. Hoping that will change soon.



I hear that!  I started this braids beneath wigs thing consistently last fall when I was getting a lot of NG and didn't want to have to style that mess or show it to the public in its unkempt-looking state.   I did 2-4 "Celie" plaits (cuz I didn't master cornrowing my own hair til this fall)...moisturized em, pinned them back, wig cap, and slapped on a wig if I had to go out.  

Mostly, I'm a homebody, so I have on a scarf or satin stretch cap (like dudes wear for their waves) at home.  At home that bad boy (wig) is off (unless I have company), and I have no shame in my game!    I'm so happy and carefree abt this hair thing these days after putting in so much wrk in for yrs maintaining hair cuts, color, relaxers, going to salons.  

It's VERY refreshing to be so low-maintenance since I'm a DIY-er and do it all myself.  Its too much work to flat-iron this mess every other week!  Takes 2.5-3hrs to straighten, plus abt 45 mins to effectively wash n condition.  Uh, no...not happening here, and don't even mention a rollerset...haven't done one in abt 5 yrs.  Drying time is over 1.5 hrs, and about 45 mins to roll it!  I used to do that EVERY WK on BSL hair but naw...these days I have too much else to do, and a lil' one who takes up most of my time!

When my hair is HL, I will just wear a bun, pony, single braid, or braidout pinned up...as for wearing it down...I won't be straightening as it takes too long and my hair is very soft...sucks up moisture in the air and reverts easily no matter what serum is used.  However, I need to try some Sabino Moisture Block the next time I need to press for a special occasion.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 26, 2010)

Jewell said:


> I hear that! I started this braids beneath wigs thing consistently last fall when I was getting a lot of NG and didn't want to have to style that mess or show it to the public in its unkempt-looking state.  I did 2-4 "Celie" plaits (cuz I didn't master cornrowing my own hair til this fall)...moisturized em, pinned them back, wig cap, and slapped on a wig if I had to go out.
> 
> Mostly, I'm a homebody, so I have on a scarf or satin stretch cap (like dudes wear for their waves) at home. At home that bad boy (wig) is off (unless I have company), and I have no shame in my game!  I'm so happy and carefree abt this hair thing these days after putting in so much wrk in for yrs maintaining hair cuts, color, relaxers, going to salons.
> 
> ...


 
Exactly!!!   Exactly.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Nov 26, 2010)

Jewell said:


> *my hair is very soft...sucks up moisture in the air and reverts easily no matter what serum is used.*  However, I need to try some Sabino Moisture Block the next time I need to press for a special occasion.




That's me ALL day! IDK why I let these women on this board trick me into buying sabino thinking it would actually prevent my hair from reverting. I even considered using it in the summer but I didnt because I'm not THAT crazy. But yeah, my flat iron lasted 1 day bone straight, the next day it had gotten a little poofy and people asked why didn't I re-flat iron but I still wore it down. Day 3, one side is way too poofy to wear down so I wore a high ponytail today. My hopes were up so high lol oh well. Such is life


----------



## Lucia (Nov 26, 2010)

*Question: does everyone have a solid regimen or are you ladies still switching techniques/products around?
*
I'm not making any big changes to my regimen  actually I'm following the same plan that got me WL the 1st time except I'm PS-ing instead of install weaves. I already know the products that are good for my hair and what works so I'm sticking to that.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 26, 2010)

Natural (flat ironed) Hip-spriation!
YouTube - Flatironed NATURAL "hair porn"


----------



## Janet' (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Ladies!!!! I needed the encouragement!!! I am definitely going to go HARD in 2011 and @Lucia, you are so right- even if I get close to HL...That will be phenomenal growth and that's what I am going to focus on!!!

I am still trying to tweak my regimen, but so far, I know that I will wash every 7-10 days, deep condition every other wash, deep moisturize pre-poo every other wash, do a hard protein treatment every 6-8 weeks and keep my hair in low-manipulation and protective styling...Wash and go's work well for me (moisturizing with water, evoo, and Mixed Chicks leave in conditioner), but now that my hair is hanging a little more, I have been wearing it up off my shoulders. I would like to start incorporating hair sticks into my routine because I don't want to cause breakage.

@Lucia: Thanks for LHDC "hair porn"...I needed that inspiration, too!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 28, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> i DON'T have a set regimen. i'm not really switching products much, its more that i'm just not doing anything. i CW every few days and then either wear a wash-n-go or pull back 2nd day hair into a bun.
> 
> the problem is - it tangles so badly! if its not wet, its tangled and it feels dry!
> 
> ...



You sound like you have a regimen at least the Basics  
There's a WL regimen thread I has almost everyone who's made WL except the new WLs who haven't posted yet.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 28, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> That's me ALL day! IDK why I let these women on this board trick me into buying sabino thinking it would actually prevent my hair from reverting. I even considered using it in the summer but I didnt because I'm not THAT crazy. But yeah, my flat iron lasted 1 day bone straight, the next day it had gotten a little poofy and people asked why didn't I re-flat iron but I still wore it down. Day 3, one side is way too poofy to wear down so I wore a high ponytail today. My hopes were up so high lol oh well. Such is life




Sounds like you may need some cerimide oils and/or Roux porosity control. 
I was having those issues after that bad bkt experience I used RPC and it fixed that. Hth


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 28, 2010)

So I dyed my hair this weekend. Its a hot mess. I am in the process of looking for a salon to correct it LOL

Don't worry, my hair is fine


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Nov 29, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Sounds like you may need some cerimide oils and/or Roux porosity control.
> I was having those issues after that bad bkt experience I used RPC and it fixed that. Hth



Thanks! I used ceramides most of this year but I stopped a few weeks ago. I doubt RPC will do anything because I'm a scalp sweater but next time I straighten I will use my French Perm Stabilizer as a final conditioner since it is very acidic. MY hair also didn't revert all the way it was just more poofier than I would have liked but I got used to it. I actually wore it down the next day and the days after. I would post a pic but ya'll are probably tired of my pics lol I'll post it in my album for anyone who is interested.

ETA: I actually still use ceramides. I forgot. I used to seal with sunflower oil but *that's* what I stopped doing. I still use sunflower oil in my diluted shampoo, which is Nexxus Therappe. That has ceramides. I also use GVP anti-snap after I shampoo which also has ceramides but the final acidic rinse could be what I'm lacking so I will try it.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 29, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> So I dyed my hair this weekend. Its a hot mess. I am in the process of looking for a salon to correct it LOL
> 
> Don't worry, my hair is fine


 
Uh oh.  What color did you do?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Nov 29, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> So I dyed my hair this weekend. Its a hot mess. I am in the process of looking for a salon to correct it LOL
> 
> Don't worry, my hair is fine



lol wat color


----------



## NJoy (Nov 29, 2010)

I need to hurry up and texlax. I'm starting to struggle with this ng. And it has me wondering if I'm going to be able to handle hl hair.  That's a lot of hair.  I'll see how I feel after this texlax but, is anyone else feeling like "whoa"?


----------



## Lucia (Nov 29, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I need to hurry up and texlax. I'm starting to struggle with this ng. And it has me wondering if I'm going to be able to handle hl hair.  That's a lot of hair.  I'll see how I feel after this texlax but, is anyone else feeling like "whoa"?




No I don't feel that too mch hair thing yet maybe when I reach HL but I doubt it cause I have hairanorexia.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 29, 2010)

yeah, I have hairnorexia too. Just felt frustrated going through that last detangling session after being hair lazy over the past week or so. I was just imagining how crazy it would be if hl hair needed that kind of detangling.  

thoroughly detangled and put my hair in 2-strand twists.  I feel better now.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 29, 2010)

NJoy said:


> yeah, I have hairnorexia too. Just felt frustrated going through that last detangling session after being hair lazy over the past week or so. I was just imagining how crazy it would be if hl hair needed that kind of detangling.
> 
> thoroughly detangled and put my hair in 2-strand twists.  I feel better now.



What did you do to retain all that length in your siggy pics isn't that like 9 months?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Nov 29, 2010)

NJoy said:


> yeah, I have hairnorexia too. Just felt frustrated going through that last detangling session after being hair lazy over the past week or so. I was just imagining how crazy it would be if hl hair needed that kind of detangling.
> 
> thoroughly detangled and put my hair in 2-strand twists.  I feel better now.



Glad you're feeling better but what is your detangling method? I'll probably be able to help because I've had to switch it up about 5 times this year as my ng grew but I was always successful at finding new techniques. I only detangle 1-2 times a month.

And to answer your question, when my hair is straight, it doesn't feel like enough hair AT ALL. But when I'm in a braidout or something (anything not straight), it is very overwhelming and I wonder if all natural HL hair will be too much. I certainly hope not!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 29, 2010)

^^^Ahh to one day have that problem!!!


----------



## NJoy (Nov 30, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Glad you're feeling better but what is your detangling method? I'll probably be able to help because I've had to switch it up about 5 times this year as my ng grew but I was always successful at finding new techniques. I only detangle 1-2 times a month.
> 
> And to answer your question, when my hair is straight, it doesn't feel like enough hair AT ALL. But when I'm in a braidout or something (anything not straight), it is very overwhelming and I wonder if all natural HL hair will be too much. I certainly hope not!


 
Normally, detangling with lots of conditioner in the shower works well. Then, getting into my stretch, I tried soaking in oil overnight and detangled with oily hair, which worked, as you suggested, but not without effort. But this last time was after just being flat out hair lazy and really needing to detangle. I could feel matted knots forming in my ng and would put it off because I didn't want to have to deal. Needless to say, those same knots were waiting on me so I tried some of the products some naturals are saying works to help with detangling (figuring my ng is natural). Tried adding Kinky Curly Knot Today, oils and everthing else I could think of. Oh, I got it done but, it wasn't easy and my arms were tired like a mug. It's that sort of session that makes me wonder about going natural and long.  Girl, I'm not afraid to say I know my limitations. I gotta crawl before I walk, let alone run.  And, I worry that the extra effort to detangle is going to mess with my retention rate. Me no likey the thought.  




Janet' said:


> ^^^Ahh to one day have that problem!!!


 
 I hear you girl.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 30, 2010)

Njoy youve inspired me to keep up w my PS ing I wore it down last week but this week no more cute stuff it's back up 24/7 so I can reach full HL this year I'm going hard.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Dec 1, 2010)

Lucia said:


> You sound like you have a regimen at least the Basics
> There's a WL regimen thread I has almost everyone who's made WL except the new WLs who haven't posted yet.



haha - the very, teeny, minute basics. wish i "understood" my hair more. hopefully i'll figure out how to treat it better - i see all these quick growing/retaining LHCFers and wonder what i'm doing wrong.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 1, 2010)

I can't believe it's already December 1st?!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 1, 2010)

Right!??! this year went SO fast!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 5, 2010)

OT but is anyone else having trouble getting to the main hair forum page? I can't go to anything on the site unless I google a specific thread or forum. Like, I googled hiplength 2011 and I've been googling entertainment thread because I can't get to the main pages. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 5, 2010)

^^^Having the exact same problem erplexed


----------



## Lovelylife (Dec 5, 2010)

Well I've decided to drop out of this challenge and just try for waistlength. I discovered last week that my hair grows really slow. I want to end my growing journey next December and if I don't make hip length I'll be tempted to try another year. Good luck everyone. I'll be checking in periodically.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah, I don't know why Nikko chooses the weekends to bring the site down for maintenance.  I ran into maintenance messages most of yesterday.  I'm thinking early morning during the week would be better but, hey, that's jmo.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 5, 2010)

We're back up and running!!!! December 5th...So, we're posting starting pics Jan 1st, right?


----------



## Lucia (Dec 6, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> haha - the very, teeny, minute basics. wish i "understood" my hair more. hopefully i'll figure out how to treat it better - i see all these quick growing/retaining LHCFers and wonder what i'm doing wrong.



Most people don't have trouble growing their hair it's retaining the length they gain.  Really pay attention to everything little thing you do every little detail,  those that work keep them, if it makes your hair feel terrible or knot up try something else or check your combs, brushes, if their seamless or hair safe and what technique you using to co wash and detangle. 

Are you manipulating too much or not enough some of us need to detangle every couple of days or our hair becomes a matted mess.  The important thing is to stick to what works and ditch what doesn't work.  If the DC you were doing gave you slip then keep doing that, it's most likely giving your hair some moisture.  Moisturized hair=healthy hair=longer hair.  

I think you're on the right track maybe to reach your goal you might have to wear more PS styles.  with your ends tucked in, are you sealing with a hair shaft penetrating oil like EVOO extra virgin olive oil, EVCO coconut oil, or ceramides oil, for strength wheat germ oil, hemp seed oil.  How about your protein moisture balance? Sometimes you need light protein or heavy protein, or no protein. 

Also if you don't want to become a PJ you can have 1 or 2 products that work for you to do everything, I only use 1 conditioner for everything my CW, DC, and Leave in, then I seal with EVCO, or EVOO/WGO combo and a butter in the winter months.  I already tested out enough products to have alternates to rotate if my #1 fav isn't available.  I'm just pointing at things you should zero in on because those are the areas that usually trip people up on the LHJ, and bottom line you choose what's best for you.

Here's a link to the WL regimen thread and some other links. HTH

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...1851-waistlength-beyond-–-names-regimens.html


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/12248368-post130.html


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...ussion/507279-silk-amino-acids-ceramides.html

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...discussion/268981-oils-contain-ceramides.html


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...al-gals-what-type-moisturizer-do-you-use.html


----------



## NJoy (Dec 6, 2010)

Excellent post!




Lucia said:


> Most people don't have trouble growing their hair it's retaining the length they gain.  Really pay attention to everything little thing you do every little detail,  those that work keep them, if it makes your hair feel terrible or knot up try something else or check your combs, brushes, if their seamless or hair safe and what technique you using to co wash and detangle.
> 
> Are you manipulating too much or not enough some of us need to detangle every couple of days or our hair becomes a matted mess.  The important thing is to stick to what works and ditch what doesn't work.  If the DC you were doing gave you slip then keep doing that, it's most likely giving your hair some moisture.  Moisturized hair=healthy hair=longer hair.
> 
> ...


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm done with blow drying. It's just air drying, heavy moisturising and protein treatments from now.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 6, 2010)

Have I mentioned that I've been keeping my hair in 2-strand twists for the past few days.  I LOVE it!  It allows me to control my ng (which looks great in twists compared to my skimpy relaxed ends, btw) and my hair stays so moisturized.  I cowashed last night, still in twists, mostly focusing on cleasing my scalp with a little amla shampoo. I was a little lazy afterwards and just sprayed on some moisturizer and sprayed oils after that and freshened up some of the loosened twists. The twists style is what's allowing me to continue my stretch.  Otherwise, I would've texlaxed a couple days ago.

I think I'm going to do a trim tomorrow night. My ends don't look like they need it (at least from what I can see) but, I came into this year with freshly cut ends and I think I'll go out the same way. I've decided not to relax so, I need something else to look forward to. So, tomorrow I will wash, trim, henna and DC before putting my hair back into twists.  Um...sounds like a lot so, those are my intentions but, we'll see. I've been fairly hair lazy lately.  Just keeping it real. 

I must say tho, getting out of the shower yesterday, the twists were hanging so long.  I usually try not to eyeball my length when I get out of the shower so I was pleasantly surprised to see that even twisted, it looks long to me. I have to let the reality of my longer length to really sink in if I think I'm going to continue on the hl.  Because, unless I see it or envision it, my hair anorexia hits hard and I still feel waaaay shorter than I am. I can't WAIT to see it all flat ironed straight. I think I may have to to let it really sink in.


----------



## kami11213 (Dec 6, 2010)

HoneyA said:


> I'm done with blow drying. It's just air drying, heavy moisturising and protein treatments from now.



I'm leaving the blow dryer alone for now also... last time I did it I had way too much breakage...


----------



## wyldcurlz (Dec 7, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Most people don't have trouble growing their hair it's retaining the length they gain.  Really pay attention to everything little thing you do every little detail,  those that work keep them, if it makes your hair feel terrible or knot up try something else or check your combs, brushes, if their seamless or hair safe and what technique you using to co wash and detangle.
> 
> Are you manipulating too much or not enough some of us need to detangle every couple of days or our hair becomes a matted mess.  The important thing is to stick to what works and ditch what doesn't work.  If the DC you were doing gave you slip then keep doing that, it's most likely giving your hair some moisture.  Moisturized hair=healthy hair=longer hair.
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh, Lucia! Have i told you lately that i love you?? WHAT AN EXCELLENT POST! so informative! Thank you so much! It gave me so much to think about and so many options all encapsulated in one post. YOU'RE AWESOME!! and i thank you so very very much. When the work week slows down a little more i'm going to reference back to this and read thru the links you posted. 

I know my protein/moisture balance is off. And I don't moisturize/seal often enough - not sure how much I should do it. And, well....so much more. Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU for that post!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 7, 2010)

In the middle of a modified carmel treatment.  Will also trim today.  Putting the henna on hold.  Maybe within the next few days.  Meanwhile, trying to get some work done on my laptop. (busted! I'm supposed to be working, )  *yawn*  Tell you the truth, I could really use a nap.  If I thought I could do so without messing up my pillow, I would.   This treatment is so messy.  Ah well...


----------



## Janet' (Dec 8, 2010)

@NJoy...How did the caramel treatment turn out?


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 8, 2010)

kami11213 said:


> I'm leaving the blow dryer alone for now also... last time I did it I had way too much breakage...



The reason I started blow drying was because my hair takes way too long to dry on its own and I'm always washing my hair a few hours before I am scheduled to go out. It always happens that way now so I get impatient with the drying but it's not worth it. I think I'm going on a personal no heat challenge and I'm considering not relaxing until December next year. I'm dreaming of the 6+ inches of hair I'll have and increased thickness. I can so see hip length!


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 8, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Janet
> go hard w the moisture oils and PS so u can retain max length
> .



I am convinced this is all there is to it. When I was PSing 100% of the time and keeping my hair moist ALL the time at the beginning of my journey, my hair grew like weeds and retained every inch. Then I fell in love with the length and wearing it out and I swear I stopped retaining as quickly. For some moisture+PS = long lengths. But other ladies can go without PSing and they still retain all their growth.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 8, 2010)

Janet' said:


> @NJoy...How did the caramel treatment turn out?


 
VERY nice and well moisturized. I let my hair airdry naked (that always sounds funny to say ) so that I could dust with my split ender. And, girl, my hair was so soft. I've never really appreciated how moisturizing the carmel treatment is because I usually start adding products while it's still wet. Oh, and my ng was very manageable too. I added yogurt to loosen the ng, along with coconut cream. 

I think I'll henna this weekend with chamomile tea and honey.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 8, 2010)

NJoy, how much do you pay for your henna? I'm trying to figure out if I want to start doing monthly henna treatments but of course I'm a cheapo so I don't want to pay too much. Currently, all of my hair products are less than 5 dollars (except Aubrey) and they last for months on end.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 8, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> NJoy, how much do you pay for your henna? I'm trying to figure out if I want to start doing monthly henna treatments but of course I'm a cheapo so I don't want to pay too much. Currently, all of my hair products are less than 5 dollars (except Aubrey) and they last for months on end.


 
Tooooo much when I was ordering online. But, I found a local International Mart that sells henna. Usually if you buy it locally, it's really cheap. Around two bucks a 100g pack. 

You can find it online around six to twelve bucks a pack plus shipping (not quoting the whole Net. Just what I've seen). I'd check to see if you have an indian or international store that sells henna locally if you're trying to stay on the low low. (and what i've seen is the same as what's being sold online)


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 8, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Tooooo much when I was ordering online. But, I found a local International Mart that sells henna. Usually if you buy it locally, it's really cheap. Around two bucks a 100g pack.
> 
> You can find it online around six to twelve bucks a pack plus shipping (not quoting the whole Net. Just what I've seen). I'd check to see if you have an indian or international store that sells henna locally if you're trying to stay on the low low. (and what i've seen is the same as what's being sold online)



There's an indian grocery store down the street but I haven't been in because I didn't want to be a pj lol I won't start doing this until I'm natural so I don't need to spend any money now. How many packs do you use at once?


----------



## NJoy (Dec 8, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> There's an indian grocery store down the street but I haven't been in because I didn't want to be a pj lol I won't start doing this until I'm natural so I don't need to spend any money now. How many packs do you use at once?


 
I mixed up 3 packs the first time.  I think they overestimate to get you to buy more. I froze the leftovers for the next application. I've been using 1 pack since.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 8, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I mixed up 3 packs the first time.  I think they overestimate to get you to buy more. I froze the leftovers for the next application. I've been using 1 pack since.



2 dollars a month? I can work with that lol


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 8, 2010)

I want to indigo. there are so many indian grocers in the city, i'm just being so lazy about going to one. partially cuz i dont know what exactly to look for in a henna/indigo.

you gurls are inspiring me to be a semi-pj 

latest length check - i made my goal of 3 inches past WL before new year


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 8, 2010)

NJoy tell me more about that split ender. does it work well?


----------



## Janet' (Dec 8, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> I want to indigo. there are so many indian grocers in the city, i'm just being so lazy about going to one. partially cuz i dont know what exactly to look for in a henna/indigo.
> 
> you gurls are inspiring me to be a semi-pj
> 
> latest length check - i made my goal of 3 inches past WL before new year



Whimsy, how much longer before you reach HL...2 inches? You better GO GIRL!!!!


----------



## soon2bsl (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome progress Whimsy!

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 8, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Whimsy, how much longer before you reach HL...2 inches? You better GO GIRL!!!!


I think I'll make it there by end of May!!!  WHOOP WHOOOOOP!!!! I can almost taste it! 
Thanks!


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 8, 2010)

Holy shlit NJOY I just realized the growth you had from January to now.
That's incredible!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks Whimsy.  

I answered you on FB regarding the splitender. It only cuts like 1/8 - 1/4 inch. I'm sure it cuts more than just split ends but, the dusting is not noticeable. I just did it to have fresh ends at the end of the year. I like it.

Oh, and I haven't been able to find indigo locally and I hear others say the same. But I do love indigo (although it's sort of messy). My hair is so dark and healthy-looking because of it.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 9, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> I want to indigo. there are so many indian grocers in the city, i'm just being so lazy about going to one. partially cuz i dont know what exactly to look for in a henna/indigo.
> 
> you gurls are inspiring me to be a semi-pj
> 
> latest length check - i made my goal of 3 inches past WL before new year



Whimsy, 
Gorgeous hair as always you're so close to HL, WTG  congratz


----------



## lolascurls (Dec 9, 2010)

I would love to join you lovely ladies...but I'm all "challenged out"!
maybe next year I'll get my strength back....
Good luck ladies!


----------



## brg240 (Dec 9, 2010)

whimsy your hair is really gorgeous. congrats on reaching your goal 

-----
ladies I just trimmed my hair about 1.5-2"  I just did it on a whim because I saw the scissors lying on the counter.  (I was thinking of how I was going to trim in feb and next thing I knew scissors were slicing through my hair) So now I no longer have any hl and longer hair  I should have taken pics before I did it but the camera was full. sighs 

but I guess what has been lost can be regained and it wasn't like it was full hl just scraping by 
---
Anyway, I'm planning on hiding my hair for at least jan-feb, but probably all the way until may.  I have my first wig that I'll use and I'm buying another one, but I also have a hair scrunchi and a ponytail that I will also try to use.

Do any of you know how to wear a drawstring ponytail over your hair? I mean the bun would be massive under that. I'm trying to figure out how I could make this work :/

Also my hair scrunchi looks like this(this is a bun though) but a bit smaller and it's two toned SP1B/27. I plan on wearing my hair exactly like this actually.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi Whimsy! 

I wanna join!!! It's freaky that I can actually join a thread like this and actually have a chance to make it. 

Anyway, my info: 

Current Length: (slightly below) WSL

Regimen: What regimen?!?!? No really...I K.I.S.S.
Shampoo once a week 
Condition twice a week 
Detangle once a week 
Moisturize/oil every night 
Buns, Braidouts, and Ponytails 

Plans: 
Relax 3 to 4 times a year 
Flat iron/curl on special occasions 
Blow dry to help manage new growth
Protect ends as much as possible
1" Trim on December 31 and again when I reach HL
Most importantly, listen to my hair

Hip Length Date: 
December 31, 2011


----------



## Janet' (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome new challengers!!!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 9, 2010)

HoneyA said:


> I am convinced this is all there is to it. When I was PSing 100% of the time and keeping my hair moist ALL the time at the beginning of my journey, my hair grew like weeds and retained every inch. Then I fell in love with the length and wearing it out and I swear I stopped retaining as quickly. For some moisture+PS = long lengths. But other ladies can go without PSing and they still retain all their growth.



I'm convicinced that in order to wear your hair down everyday you have to have a no fail dc either weekly dc or daily cw And at night sleep on a satin pillowcase or scarf it up.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 9, 2010)

@Lucia...Are you going to start a TBL Challenge...You're just a few inches from HL, right?


----------



## Lucia (Dec 9, 2010)

Janet' said:


> @Lucia...Are you going to start a TBL Challenge...You're just a few inches from HL, right?



Not yet 
I'm 2" from WL and 4-5 from HL 
But lucky me HL is 2-3" from TL so I signed up for the TL challenge already and the CL II but I have no biz there yet.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha.../435248-tailbone-length-challenge-2010-a.html


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd like to join just to stay motivated toward healthy hair but I'm not sure that my terminal length is that long.  

*Current Length*:  somewhere around WL.

*Regimen*: wash every 2 weeks, wear ps during week and loose on weekends, considering henna 

*Plans*: I just want to focus on reaching the max length possible while having healthy hair.  My main goal right now is keeping my ends healthy. 

*Hip Length Date*: Whenever I get there, if I can get there.  We'll see.  My hair doesn't grow very fast so it would be about a year worth of growth w/o much trimming for me to reach this length.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 11, 2010)

Ms Lala!!!! Love your hair!!!


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 11, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Ms Lala!!!! Love your hair!!!




Thanks!!!!!


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok....I think I wanna join this challenge!  I did my length check. I think that if I keep up my hard work I can be grazing wl by June '11 and hovering around hl by the end of the year. 

Starting length: MBL
Regimen:cowash, dc and bun
Plans: I plan to keep my hair straight for the winter so I'll be doing frequent dc/steam treatments, along with protein treatments for strength. I also plan to bun 7 days a week. 
HL Date: December '11


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 11, 2010)

YAY to new challengers and umm... i'm not going back n adding more names cuz i'm lazy. so..... sorry .  But you all better still post your progress n junk!!

brg240 throw your scissors away.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^Dang Whimsy...no more adding names...It's not even the Jan 1st...Come on Whimsy, you can do it (this is me trying to inspire you)


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 13, 2010)

Janet' said:


> ^^^Dang Whimsy...no more adding names...It's not even the Jan 1st...Come on Whimsy, you can do it (this is me trying to inspire you)


 
Next thing you know she'll be too lazy to do protective styles... 

OK so I finally got a camera. My DD gave me a digital camera as a Christmas gift  and I finally can take pictures again, hooray! 

Here is my starting picture. Sorry its so blurry.
My hair was rollerset 6 days ago and I did not flatiron so it was a little difficult to grab & stretch. I'm a little past waist length. I promise to put down the scissors in 2011. I think I cut about 2-3 inches of progress this year trying to even it up, only to have it grow back in a V again! 

HHG!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 13, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Next thing you know she'll be too lazy to do protective styles...
> 
> OK so I finally got a camera. My DD gave me a digital camera as a Christmas gift  and I finally can take pictures again, hooray!
> 
> ...


 
Where da pitcha at, mama?!


----------



## brg240 (Dec 13, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> *YAY to new challengers and umm... i'm not going back n adding more names cuz i'm lazy. so..... sorry *.  But you all better still post your progress n junk!!
> 
> brg240 throw your scissors away.


lol

I probably should when i trimmed earlier this year it was because someone mention trimming and my then i saw my scissors.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 13, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Where da pitcha at, mama?!


 
I can't log back in for some reason. I keep getting an error message. Somehow I can still use Tapatalk, but I don't feel comfortable uploading my pic using this app. 

ETA:  I tried Internet Explorer and the forum works.  For some reason I can't access the forum via Fire Fox *Kanye shrug*  I added my picture to the other post.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok ladies tell me again where hip length starts. I think I confuse it with tailbone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NikkiGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

^^^ I would like to know the same thing. Oh, and I am in this challenge. I haven't been doing much to my hair. For now I am just focusing on my other loves (nails and make-up).

I am basically trying not to think of when I will stop growing and start cutting. I have no idea.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 13, 2010)

I get confused too as I have said before, which is why I changed my final goal from HL to TBL because I think that where one's hip is is different from the hip bone...Someone help us!!!!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 13, 2010)

Standard Hair Length

HL and TL are really close. HL is not where you measure your hips for clothes it's actually upper hip top where th bone starts. TL is crakin 
WL in that pic chart is passed WL.  

Is anyone daily CW and living in cold snowy weather?


----------



## NJoy (Dec 13, 2010)

I understood it to be at the top of your hipbone (pelvic bone), which should be only a few inches below the natural waist.  Everyone can feel where the top of the hipbone is even if you can't see an obvious indentation of the natural waist (maybe narrow hips or thick middle.  c'mon, we're all grown)

I've attached the charts for visual reference.

Looks pretty straight-foward.  Put your hands on your hips and let them rest at the top of the pelvic bone.  That's hl, from what I understand.  

Um, what the problem is?


----------



## NJoy (Dec 13, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Standard Hair Length
> 
> HL and TL are really close. HL is not where you measure your hips for clothes it's actually upper hip top where th bone starts. TL is crakin
> WL in that pic chart is passed WL.
> ...


 
Hey, what's up with the guy sporting the furry Elmo red pants at the link provided.  Seriously?? 

I'm living in Atlanta so, I can't say that it's snowy here in the winter but, it does get pretty cold. We were at 21 degrees today and headed for the teens for tomorrow. I'm not cowashing daily only because i'm in month 5 of a stretch but, last winter, I cowashed daily and baggy bunned or covered with a whole head baggy, satin scarf + hat or wig when I went out. But usually, by the time I went out, only the bunned hair was damp. My head wasn't wet. If so, the plastic cap kept my head warm with my body heat and no exposure to the cool air. (Hey, I was serious )

And after I end my stretch in January, I'll go back to daily cowashing. I LOVE having water streaming onto my scalp. 

But again, I'm in Atlanta and it doesn't get blistery cold for very long. 

(hope that made sense. erplexed)


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 13, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I understood it to be at the top of your hipbone (pelvic bone), which should be only a few inches below the natural waist.  Everyone can feel where the top of the hipbone is even if you can't see an obvious indentation of the natural waist (maybe narrow hips or thick middle.  c'mon, we're all grown)
> 
> I've attached the charts for visual reference.
> 
> ...



Somebody find my hips please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJoy (Dec 13, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Somebody find my hips please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
What the? I can look at how you're standing in your avi pic to see that the top of your hipbone is a little further up. We have a tendency to rest our hand at the top or the center of the hipbone. Do that, squeeze your pelvic bone and follow it to the top. You're not THAT thick, woman. Even so, how are y'all saying you can't find your hip?  That ish is funny as hayl to me. Feel more towards the front. Don't count on your thumbs. Squeeze with your fingers and slide upwards. Your hip will stop, then there's a space and then the ribs.  Acting like you're 300 lbs over there. Really? Now find them hips, mama. We can see ya got 'em, Diva.   I'm guessing the top of your hips are 2-3 inches below your waist....and that's without feeling you up.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 13, 2010)

NJoy said:


> What the? I can look at how you're standing in your avi pic to see that the top of your hipbone is a little further up. We have a tendency to rest our hand at the top or the center of the hipbone. Do that, squeeze your pelvic bone and follow it to the top. You're not THAT thick, woman. Even so, how are y'all saying you can't find your hip?  That ish is funny as hayl to me. Feel more towards the front. Don't count on your thumbs. Squeeze with your fingers and slide upwards. Your hip will stop, then there's a space and then the ribs.  Acting like you're 300 lbs over there. Really? Now find them hips, mama. We can see ya got 'em, Diva.   I'm guessing the top of your hips are 2-3 inches below your waist....and that's without feeling you up.



Ummm I was kidding LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJoy (Dec 13, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Ummm I was kidding LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Oh.   My bad.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 13, 2010)

Grow ladies Grow 

There are definitely more long length hair threads and challenges on the board more than ever now


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 13, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Oh.   My bad.



I was laughing at your explanation. I need to get my hair professionally straightened to see the real length. If I'm correct, I think I need about 4-5 inches so I should be there by next Dec assuming I don't get scissor happy again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm not sure what length my hair is from looking at all these charts.  I'm not going to worry about it though.  We'll just see how long it gets.  From that one chart posted my hair looks mbl and on another it looks wl.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 13, 2010)

Ms Lala said:


> I'm not sure what length my hair is from looking at all these charts. I'm not going to worry about it though. We'll just see how long it gets. From that one chart posted my hair looks mbl and on another it looks wl.


 
 Seriously, you KNOW your hair isn't mbl.  (Well, judging by your fotki pics and assuming there were no cuts).  But, to make sure, feel free to post a pic lick and we'll be happy to help verify your length. (shameless request for some hair porn ). 

I LOVE your hair, btw.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok, it just hit me.  We're going for HL this year.  I've been focusing on wl for so long that I'm just starting to think about hl and how long that is.  Wow!!!   I'm always commenting to the long-haired divas and now it's hitting me that I'm among the long-haired divas ('course last year's long haired divas are going for super diva status.  dang).  Wasn't it just the beginning of this year when I was above apl?  Amazing! 

So THIS is what it's like being in the long-haired section, huh?  Wow. By this time 2011   Am I the only one trippin or are you long-haired ladies just taking it in stride?   I mean, I know some of you may have been here before, but for those who haven't, are you trippin yet?  We're going for freakin HL! 

(clearly I'm delirious and need to take myself to bed. )  G'nite, Divas!


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 14, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Ok, it just hit me.  We're going for HL this year.  I've been focusing on wl for so long that I'm just starting to think about hl and how long that is.  Wow!!!   I'm always commenting to the long-haired divas and now it's hitting me that I'm among the long-haired divas ('course last year's long haired divas are going for super diva status.  dang).  Wasn't it just the beginning of this year when I was above apl?  Amazing!
> 
> So THIS is what it's like being in the long-haired section, huh?  Wow. By this time 2011   Am I the only one trippin or are you long-haired ladies just taking it in stride?   I mean, I know some of you may have been here before, but for those who haven't, are you trippin yet?  We're going for freakin HL!
> 
> (clearly I'm delirious and need to take myself to bed. )  G'nite, Divas!



LOL!! That's how I feel.  It took forever for me to get from BSL to WL and my focus was sooo hard on WL and now that I'm past it and moving to HL and even now that TL isn't just some crazy fantasy....it's just....amazing to me.

I'm semi-tripping so I feel you lol.

I think keeping my hair curly and up most of the time is what makes me not go insane about it.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Dec 15, 2010)

NJoy said:


> In the middle of a modified carmel treatment.  Will also trim today.  Putting the henna on hold.  Maybe within the next few days.  Meanwhile, trying to get some work done on my laptop. (busted! I'm supposed to be working, )  *yawn*  Tell you the truth, I could really use a nap.  If I thought I could do so without messing up my pillow, I would.   This treatment is so messy.  Ah well...



- Carmel treatment? I'm not familiar...what is it? how is it done? sounds like the results are great - just can't do it & sleep on my pricey sheets.  



Lucia said:


> I'm convicinced that in order to wear your hair down everyday you have to have a no fail dc either weekly dc or daily cw And at night sleep on a satin pillowcase or scarf it up.



 - i've been wearing a lot of wash-n-go's lately...could be doing more harm than good? would conditioner rinsing and a bun be better? i do need to do more protective styling and moisture!

i need some protective styles that aren't buns (or wigs) - any ideas ladies???


----------



## Janet' (Dec 19, 2010)

for Sunday...Good Morning HL 2011 Challengers


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 19, 2010)

Good Mornin Sunshine!!

I'm procrastinating on DCing and twisting my hair up


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 19, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Good Mornin Sunshine!!
> 
> I'm procrastinating on DCing and twisting my hair up



I'm going to pretend I didn't read this 

I loooove your hair in your siggie!!!! So gorgeous!


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey everybody!!  What are your Sunday hair plans??  I'm going to my family's christmas party, so my hair will be up in a bun using hairsticks.  I've had my hair straight for the past 8 days and I'm starting to get flakes around my hairline.  I'm gonna hold off on washing my hair until Tuesday tho.  So what's everyone else doing??


----------



## NJoy (Dec 19, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> -* Carmel treatment? I'm not familiar...what is it? how is it done? *sounds like the results are great - just can't do it & sleep on my pricey sheets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Girl, I'm sorry I missed this.  There are several recipes floating around for the carmel treatment but they're basically the same. I'll post recipe that I originally copied down and modify as needed:

*Simple recipe that can be tweaked for your individual hair needs*
Honey - 6 tablespoons - An excellent humectant good for moisture

Olive Oil - 6 tablespoons - For lubrication and helps with moisture retention

Bananas - 2-3 overripe and very soft - Good for moisture and some protein benefits as well

Molasses (Treacle) - 3 tablespoons - Another excellent humectant with some protein benefits

Water - 4-6 tablespoons - This is the best natural moisturizer and is used to thin the mixture

Apple Cider Vinegar - 1 tablespoon - For the shine it imparts to the hair

1-4 oz can of Coconut Milk - Promotes hair growth and is a great moisturizer

Cornstarch - For thickening purposes *(optional)*

Wheat germ oil - For added strength and lubrication *(optional) *

*Now for my comments on my experiences*. That ripe banana thing did NOT work out for me at all.  Girl, I had banana pieces in my hair for a week, at least. But, I've since been using a jar of baby food bananas, thanks to Grow's advice.

*I also add* *EVCO* (just because I like to add it to all my DC's. And I've never tried adding cornstarch but, I guess I really should. The messy part of the treatment is that it drips like crazy. And, since you have honey and molasses in it, the drips are sticky. But it's WELL worth it. Oh, and the mix says WGO is optional but,* I always add WGO* to all my DC treatments for the ceramides.  And *I also add JBCO*, mainly because it's thick and I thought that would thicken the mix instead of using cornstarch. (I've just been resisting the whole cornstarch idea because I haven't seen it in any of the other Carmel Treatment recipes but, maybe I will try it. ). JBCO does thicken it but, it still drips. But again, it is WELL worth the efforts. Hopping in the shower afterwards makes it all good. And *I use half coconut milk and half coconut cream*. The cream is thicker.

Apply it like a normal DC treatment. I use it with my steamer a lot but, as you can imagine, the drips. You'll need a towel around your neck for sure. But, the honey and molasses are humectants and grabs the moisture from the steam.  Or, wrap your hair in plastic or use a plastic cap (well, two) and sit under heat or just keep it on for awhile and use your own body's heat. Either way, the moisture starts to accumulate in the cap and may spill over so, a towel is still needed around your neck.

It's called the Carmel Treatment because when it's all mixed, it looks like carmel.  It's messy and sticky but OH so worth it!  Oh, *and to temporarily loosen the curl in my ng while stretching, I add yogurt to the mix*.





jasmineml said:


> Hey everybody!! What are your Sunday hair plans?? I'm going to my family's christmas party, so my hair will be up in a bun using hairsticks. I've had my hair straight for the past 8 days and I'm starting to get flakes around my hairline. I'm gonna hold off on washing my hair until Tuesday tho. So what's everyone else doing??


 
I'm going to try the Tangle Teezer that someone posted about, henna and then put my hair in twists.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 19, 2010)

^^^Please tell me about the Tangle Teezer!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 19, 2010)

NJoy said:


> What the? I can look at how you're standing in your avi pic to see that the top of your hipbone is a little further up. We have a tendency to rest our hand at the top or the center of the hipbone. Do that, squeeze your pelvic bone and follow it to the top. You're not THAT thick, woman. Even so, how are y'all saying you can't find your hip?  That ish is funny as hayl to me. Feel more towards the front. Don't count on your thumbs. Squeeze with your fingers and slide upwards. Your hip will stop, then there's a space and then the ribs.  Acting like you're 300 lbs over there. Really? Now find them hips, mama. We can see ya got 'em, Diva.   I'm guessing the top of your hips are 2-3 inches below your waist....and that's without feeling you up.



OMG!!!  

Effin hilarious!!!!

Girl where was this pep talk when i was all confused lol.  i'm still a bit iffy on where my hips are.  i'm starting to believe what my momma used to say "girl, you aint got no hips!  you're just boobs, eyes, and hair on top of legs!!!"  lmfao


----------



## Janet' (Dec 19, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> Effin hilarious!!!!
> 
> Girl where was this pep talk when i was all confused lol.  i'm still a bit iffy on where my hips are.  *i'm starting to believe what my momma used to say "girl, you aint got no hips!  you're just boobs, eyes, and hair on top of legs!!!"  lmfao*



Welp :thatsall: I'm done!!!


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 19, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Seriously, you KNOW your hair isn't mbl.  (Well, judging by your fotki pics and assuming there were no cuts).  But, to make sure, feel free to post a pic lick and we'll be happy to help verify your length. (shameless request for some hair porn ).
> 
> I LOVE your hair, btw.



THANKS!!! And no I really am serious about mbl.  Even when I did that length check in my fotki I didn't think my hair was wl, it wasn't until I posted here and everyone told me I was waist length that i said okay well I must be because I know the ladies around here are honest about length. I did just trim my hair.  I cut about an inch.  I also think w/the shrinkage my hair looks shorter and it just throws me off, it doesn't look as long when I compare it to other people's hair on here.  Maybe it's my height too, I'm not that tall and I have a short torso and long legs.   I will definitely post.  I am putting together a vid on my recent trim but I was fully clothed so it's hard to tell where my hair hangs to. Honestly though some parts of my hair looks more like mbl to me.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 19, 2010)

Ms Lala said:


> THANKS!!! And no I really am serious about mbl. Even when I did that length check in my fotki I didn't think my hair was wl, it wasn't until I posted here and everyone told me I was waist length that i said okay well I must be because I know the ladies around here are honest about length. I did just trim my hair. I cut about an inch. I also think w/the shrinkage my hair looks shorter and it just throws me off, it doesn't look as long when I compare it to other people's hair on here. Maybe it's my height too, I'm not that tall and I have a short torso and long legs. I will definitely post. I am putting together a vid on my recent trim but I was fully clothed so it's hard to tell where my hair hangs to. Honestly though some parts of my hair looks more like mbl to me.


 
Girl, you have hair anorexia BAD!!   's ok.  Call yourself whatever length you'd like, your hair is jaw-dropping GORGEOUS!!!  Can't wait for pics and the video.  Just because.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 19, 2010)

Janet' said:


> ^^^Please tell me about the Tangle Teezer!!!


 
So I ended up taking my kids to the zoo and Sally's was closed when I got back.  But you better believe I'm on it first thing in the AM.  The reviews sound too good.   I'm looking forward to trying it!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 19, 2010)

NJoy said:


> So I ended up taking my kids to the zoo and Sally's was closed when I got back.  But you better believe I'm on it first thing in the AM.  The reviews sound too good.   I'm looking forward to trying it!



Bwahahahaha!!! I'm waiting with baited breath...I ordered mine so I've got to wait...


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 19, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Girl, you have hair anorexia BAD!!   's ok.  Call yourself whatever length you'd like, your hair is jaw-dropping GORGEOUS!!!  Can't wait for pics and the video.  Just because.



Ok, well I just finished my vid and in the vid put that my hair is around wl or slighty above after you talked about me so bad on here.  Watch and let me know, I don't want people thinking I'm trying to claim a longer length than I actually am.  Whatever length my hair is I like it!  I know its the healthiest its ever been.  

*The length shots start at 1:08 in the video.*
In the 2nd pic I have shrinkage though because it was a week after I flat ironed.
Length Check Vid


----------



## Janet' (Dec 20, 2010)

Mslala, you are too funny!!!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 20, 2010)

Ms Lala said:


> Ok, well I just finished my vid and in the vid put that my hair is around wl or slighty above after you talked about me so bad on here.  Watch and let me know, I don't want people thinking I'm trying to claim a longer length than I actually am.  Whatever length my hair is I like it!  I know its the healthiest its ever been.
> 
> *The length shots start at 1:08 in the video.*
> In the 2nd pic I have shrinkage though because it was a week after I flat ironed.
> Length Check Vid



You ARE WL!  (in my best Maury P voice)


----------



## NJoy (Dec 20, 2010)

Lucia said:


> You ARE WL!  (in my best Maury P voice)



Cosigning!  Your hair is gawjus.  Just gawjus.


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 20, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Mslala, you are too funny!!!



Why am I funny?  You mean in the vid or just in general



Lucia said:


> You ARE WL!  (in my best Maury P voice)





NJoy said:


> Cosigning!  Your hair is gawjus.  Just gawjus.



Okay thanks for checking ladies.  I really don't see it.  Maybe if I reach HL I'll finally think I'm WL.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 20, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Cosigning!  Your hair is gawjus.  Just gawjus.



I agree...I don't know how much more WL you have to be to be WL, girlie???


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry! I meant to post in the 2010 thread.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 20, 2010)

Ms Lala said:


> Why am I funny?  You mean in the vid or just in general
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tomayto, tomahto.  You'll definitely be beyond wl when you reach hl so, let's do this hip thang, shall we?


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Dec 21, 2010)

*Please add me, I want to do this* *challenge*. *I'm hoping and praying I make it next year.*

*Current Length:* *MBL*
*Regimen:**Oil Scalp with coconut oil/Olive oil/Castor oil mixed, atleast twice a week. For moisture I'll be using my S~Curl/Carefree Curl activator mix. condition with Wen and deep condition every two weeks. No poo.*
*Plans/Styles:**lots of braiding with my own hair, and buns.*
*Hip Length Date:**December, **2011*


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Dec 21, 2010)

*What does the Henna treatment do? I've seen many posts on it but what are the benefits?*


----------



## Janet' (Dec 21, 2010)

Ms Lala said:


> *Why am I funny?*  You mean in the vid or just in general



You are funny because you refuse to claim the length that you honestly are!!!

You are WL...Perhaps, you are getting WL confused with HL, no? Cause otherwise, I don't get it! I take that back...I do get it, I guess it's just funny seeing someone else sound like how I sound


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 21, 2010)

Janet' said:


> You are funny because you refuse to claim the length that you honestly are!!!
> 
> You are WL...Perhaps, you are getting WL confused with HL, no? Cause otherwise, I don't get it! I take that back...I do get it, I guess it's just funny seeing someone else sound like how I sound




Girl I don't know what's wrong w/me.  I just got a new prescription and everything so it's not my vision LOL (I'm serious though I did).


----------



## Janet' (Dec 21, 2010)

Well at least it's not your eyes!!!   


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lucia (Dec 22, 2010)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *What does the Henna treatment do? I've seen many posts on it but what are the benefits?*



Henna is a strengthening conditioning treatment that makes hair thicker 
(within your own hairtype of course) and stronger less prone to splits and SSKs and more manageable, you have to DC with a creamy moisturizing conditioner afterwards cause some people have dryness issues with henna, I don't have any problems with it, I love it.  Keeps me from getting tons of splits so less trims and I keep more length. Actually I use cassia now, it's colorless henna.  HHG


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 22, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Henna is a strengthening conditioning treatment that makes hair thicker
> (within your own hairtype of course) and stronger less prone to splits and SSKs and more manageable, you have to DC with a creamy moisturizing conditioner afterwards cause some people have dryness issues with henna, I don't have any problems with it, I love it.  Keeps me from getting tons of splits so less trims and I keep more length. Actually I use cassia now, it's colorless henna.  HHG



I just got some henna.  I did a strand test and so far so good.  I plan to do the treatment tomorrow.


----------



## constance (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd like to join too.

*Current Length*: WL (profile pic is not updated)
*Regimen*: shampoo w. Aussie Moist & dc w. AOHSR every 2-3wks, moisturize w EVCO & leave in every 2-3dys, no trims
*Plans*: PS beehive twist & lfs
*Hip Length Date *: 12/2011


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 22, 2010)

Ms Lala said:


> Ok, well I just finished my vid and in the vid put that my hair is around wl or slighty above after you talked about me so bad on here.  Watch and let me know, I don't want people thinking I'm trying to claim a longer length than I actually am.  Whatever length my hair is I like it!  I know its the healthiest its ever been.
> 
> *The length shots start at 1:08 in the video.*
> In the 2nd pic I have shrinkage though because it was a week after I flat ironed.
> Length Check Vid



Ms Lala you have some gorgeous hair! And yes you are waist length. My hair is about the same length as yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Dec 23, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Henna is a strengthening conditioning treatment that makes hair thicker
> (within your own hairtype of course) and stronger less prone to splits and SSKs and more manageable, you have to DC with a creamy moisturizing conditioner afterwards cause some people have dryness issues with henna, I don't have any problems with it, I love it.  Keeps me from getting tons of splits so less trims and I keep more length. Actually I use cassia now, it's colorless henna.  HHG



*It sounds good to me, I didnt really mind not having think hair because I know its a lot harder to manage, but my hair seems to be prone to splitting that makes me want to test it. I usually use moisturizers daily, so I know that shouldnt be a problem.
Trying to find new ways to keep my hair from splitting.

Thank you. 
*


----------



## kami11213 (Dec 23, 2010)

Ms Lala said:


> Ok, well I just finished my vid and in the vid put that my hair is around wl or slighty above after you talked about me so bad on here.  Watch and let me know, I don't want people thinking I'm trying to claim a longer length than I actually am.  Whatever length my hair is I like it!  I know its the healthiest its ever been.
> 
> *The length shots start at 1:08 in the video.*
> In the 2nd pic I have shrinkage though because it was a week after I flat ironed.
> Length Check Vid



Gorgeous hair! you look WL to me...


----------



## Janet' (Dec 23, 2010)

:welcome3: @PeculiarDaye @Constance!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Janet' (Dec 23, 2010)

So...I've been "going to wash my hair" for the past 4 or 5 days...I'm just feeling really lazy when it comes to my hair...


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 23, 2010)

Janet' said:


> So...I've been "going to wash my hair" for the past 4 or 5 days...I'm just feeling really lazy when it comes to my hair...


 
lol just get up and DO IT!

I had to force myself to wash yesterday. I wasn't doing anything better so I couldn't even talk myself out of it.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 23, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> lol just get up and DO IT!
> 
> I had to force myself to wash yesterday. I wasn't doing anything better so I couldn't even talk myself out of it.



Hahahahahaha!!! I know, I know! How are you wearing your hair these days?


----------



## wyldcurlz (Dec 24, 2010)

Janet' said:


> So...I've been "going to wash my hair" for the past 4 or 5 days...I'm just feeling really lazy when it comes to my hair...



same here. i'm lazy. its cold (don't wanna air dry). so instead, i'm sitting with tangled hair. i can feel the tangles at the roots. my hair needs water. BAD. but i'm just sitting here...on LHCF, droolin over others hair, neglecting mine. hopefully it doesn't rebel because i've been lazy with it since...Sept(?) 

i have no idea what to do with it. i really don't. i'm almost scared to do anything with it. so i just leave it alone. but i do that too much and feel like its going to hamper any retention. 

....wow, do i sound conflicted!


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 24, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> lol just get up and DO IT!
> 
> I had to force myself to wash yesterday. I wasn't doing anything better so I couldn't even talk myself out of it.



I am going to DC and rollerset my hair today for Christmas Eve. I think twice before doing my hair now because I have to be under the dryer for 90 minutes. I used to go back and forth between curly and straight but I can't keep cowashing this WL hair every day it's just too much work now. 

Having a steamer helps so much tho. I steam and my shed hair is almost non-existent. I need to do more bunning this winter though.

I hate complaining about my hair, I feel like I'm being ungrateful. I underestimated the work involved having all this hair. I still think my hair is the bomb.com LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janet' (Dec 24, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> same here. i'm lazy. its cold (don't wanna air dry). so instead, i'm sitting with tangled hair. i can feel the tangles at the roots. my hair needs water. BAD. but i'm just sitting here...on LHCF, droolin over others hair, neglecting mine. hopefully it doesn't rebel because i've been lazy with it since...Sept(?)
> 
> i have no idea what to do with it. i really don't. i'm almost scared to do anything with it. so i just leave it alone. but i do that too much and feel like its going to hamper any retention.
> 
> ....wow, do i sound conflicted!





BostonMaria said:


> I am going to DC and rollerset my hair today for Christmas Eve. I think twice before doing my hair now because I have to be under the dryer for 90 minutes. I used to go back and forth between curly and straight but I can't keep cowashing this WL hair every day it's just too much work now.
> 
> Having a steamer helps so much tho. I steam and my shed hair is almost non-existent. I need to do more bunning this winter though.
> 
> ...



Ladies, I really do FEEL your pain...And you don't sound ungrateful, you sound real...I mean- both of your hair is BEAUTIFUL   but it's still WL and that's a lot of hair to undertake...

I think that's why I'm so underwhelmed about doing my hair because I have to dedicate at least 3 to 4 hours (incorporating a pre-poo, wash, DC, and rollerset/dry)...Ugh...I am going to take dad to the doctor and then when I get back...Umma get on it, promise


----------



## Lucia (Dec 25, 2010)

Holiday Hair XXX

YouTube - Tais Araujo - Elseve Hydra Max Loréal

YouTube - TAIS ARAUJO

YouTube - TAÍS ARAUJO DECISÃO JRD.MOV

making of
YouTube - L'Oreal - Tais Araujo - Making Of


----------



## Janet' (Dec 25, 2010)

^^^Thanks for that Lucia!


----------



## ckisland (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm backing out of this challenge since I didn't make MBL this year like I hoped . If my protective styling pays off, then I could be WL by the summer. If so, then I'll be aiming for HL by December.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 25, 2010)

ckisland said:


> I'm backing out of this challenge since I didn't make MBL this year like I hoped . If my protective styling pays off, then I could be WL by the summer. If so, then I'll be aiming for HL by December.



I know it's sad but you can make WL, just keep on doing what works.  Maybe you'll  even be able to pass WL I mean you have 12 whole months, a year is a long time esp if you retain every inch. HHG


----------



## Janet' (Dec 25, 2010)

@ckisland...Sorry you're leaving us but it's totally understandable! Best Wishes on reaching WL


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 26, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Hahahahahaha!!! I know, I know! How are you wearing your hair these days?


 
Finally getting use of my wigs and phony ponies! I've been wearing this since Thursday. I think I'll switch up my styles weekly. Did you end up washing your hair?....I'm gonna be honest ladies....I can't visualize HL on me right now....but I don't plan to straighten again until next Winter so maybe I'll have a nice surprise after hiding my hair for so long. I made a little inspiration pic in paint to help me visualize so maybe I'll start looking at that everyday lol


----------



## Janet' (Dec 26, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Finally getting use of my wigs and phony ponies! I've been wearing this since Thursday. I think I'll switch up my styles weekly.



Wait...That's a phony pony????


----------



## empressri (Dec 26, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Henna is a strengthening conditioning treatment that makes hair thicker
> (within your own hairtype of course) and stronger less prone to splits and SSKs and more manageable, you have to DC with a creamy moisturizing conditioner afterwards cause some people have dryness issues with henna, I don't have any problems with it, I love it.  Keeps me from getting tons of splits so less trims and I keep more length. Actually I use cassia now, it's colorless henna.  HHG



yess cassia. i love cassia. i had ZERO breakage after using it. dont like henna wont use it again.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 26, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Wait...That's a phony pony????


 

Yeah girl! I love it! Everyone thought it was my hair but I had to cut a few people up who asked when did my hair get so nappy just rude for no reason


----------



## Janet' (Dec 26, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Yeah girl! I love it! Everyone thought it was my hair but I had to cut a few people up who asked when did my hair get so nappy just rude for no reason



Ughh!!! Some people!!!


----------



## kami11213 (Dec 26, 2010)

Janet' said:


> So...I've been "going to wash my hair" for the past 4 or 5 days...I'm just feeling really lazy when it comes to my hair...



Uugghhhh same here.... I'm sitting here now trying to convince myself to just go do it. I haven't washed my hair in almost 2 weeks


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 26, 2010)

I am giving my hair a little break. It's been in a curly ponytail for 3 days. Today i will pre-poo with Vatika Frosting, tomorrow morning I will DC under my steamer and bun till Thurs. I might go to my in-laws for New Years Eve. If I do, I'll rollerset Friday morning and leave my hair down. 

I love the fact that in the winter I can rollerset and not have to flatiron. My hair doesn't revert nor does it poof up easily. In the spring forgetaboutit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 26, 2010)

kami11213 said:


> Uugghhhh same here.... I'm sitting here now trying to convince myself to just go do it. I haven't washed my hair in almost 2 weeks



Haven't seen you for ages!  You been scarce.


----------



## kami11213 (Dec 26, 2010)

HoneyA said:


> Haven't seen you for ages!  You been scarce.



Hey Honey! I know, have gotten kinda bored with my hair  trying to get back on track though. I've just been super lazy.... I think I will do a protein treatment today and air dry then rock a wig for the rest of the week. How are things with you?


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 26, 2010)

kami11213 said:


> Hey Honey! I know, have gotten kinda bored with my hair  trying to get back on track though. I've just been super lazy.... I think I will do a protein treatment today and air dry then rock a wig for the rest of the week. How are things with you?



Kami your hair is beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janet' (Dec 26, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Kami your hair is beautiful
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ditto!!!


----------



## soon2bsl (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey ladies! So I may be dropping out of this challenge. I've been doing a long term transition to natural for the past 18 months and just made my end of the year goal of MBL. I planned on being WL around May or June and grazing HL by Dec 2011, but I'm thinking of doing the BC in Jan. I straightened for Christmas but wasn't liking how thin my relaxed ends felt in comparison to my thick natural hair...so, I got a big urge to cut it and I did! I didn't cut it all over just the ends so I really don't know how much I took off but it's around 6 inches. I believe I'm between APL and BSL now. I'll be cheering you ladies on from the sidelines though!!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 26, 2010)

soon2bsl said:


> Hey ladies! So I may be dropping out of this challenge. I've been doing a long term transition to natural for the past 18 months and just made my end of the year goal of MBL. I planned on being WL around May or June and grazing HL by Dec 2011, but I'm thinking of doing the BC in Jan. I straightened for Christmas but wasn't liking how thin my relaxed ends felt in comparison to my thick natural hair...so, I got a big urge to cut it and I did! I didn't cut it all over just the ends so I really don't know how much I took off but it's around 6 inches. I believe I'm between APL and BSL now. I'll be cheering you ladies on from the sidelines though!!



OMGee!!!


----------



## soon2bsl (Dec 26, 2010)

LOL Thanks Janet!! Trust me I'll be posting pics soon. Trying to get to it tonight!!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 26, 2010)

soon2bsl said:


> LOL Thanks Janet!! Trust me I'll be posting pics soon. Trying to get to it tonight!!


 
Cuz I was SHO gonna ask.  I can't wait to see. BC'g at that length is great. I'm always so startled when it's cut too short. Go girl!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 26, 2010)

empressri said:


> yess cassia. i love cassia. i had ZERO breakage after using it. dont like henna wont use it again.


 
Why don't I check the boards before putting in an order anywhere? I just ordered more henna and indigo. So cassia is the move, huh? erplexed


----------



## soon2bsl (Dec 26, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Cuz I was SHO gonna ask.  I can't wait to see. BC'g at that length is great. I'm always so startled when it's cut too short. Go girl!


 

LOL...thanks Njoy! I went ahead and made a progress pics thread, but here's a few pics of before and after:

First 2 pics were before:

Last 3 pics were after doing caruso rollers (it made my hair kinky straight), and cutting it:

ETA: By the way, does it look like I made MBL before I cut it?


----------



## Janet' (Dec 26, 2010)

soon2bsl said:


> LOL...thanks Njoy! I went ahead and made a progress pics thread, but here's a few pics of before and after:
> 
> First 2 pics were before:
> 
> ...



 And you still have a head full of hair!!!


----------



## soon2bsl (Dec 26, 2010)

Aww..thanks Janet'!!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, I can definitely see the difference in the ends. But your hair looks great and so thick with you BC. I love it!


----------



## soon2bsl (Dec 27, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Yes, I can definitely see the difference in the ends. But your hair looks great and so thick with you BC. I love it!


 
Thanks NJoy!!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 27, 2010)

I rarely wear my hair down and, Lord knows it feels like it's been a minute since I've washed my hair. I've just washed and am about to prep for bed but, am really enjoying the feel of my wet hair down my back. This is the point in my hj that my hair actually feels long. It felt heavier around bsl because I'd never been there but, it really feels long now. I'm happy with that.


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey ladies. Here's my end-of-the-year/beginning-of-the-year *update*: I finally took out my twist and washed today. I totally feel you guys on the end of the year lazies. i have just been too tired and too busy to deal with all this hair. I've had the twist in for like a month, and I only retwisted the top once.  I won't be doing that again. I had more knots than I've seen in a while. And I think my hair missed the moisture. But I'm still going to try to figure out how to style my hair in ways that I can stretch it out because it is getting too long for me to be dealing with it on a weekly basis. It takes like 3 hrs to just put in the twists, not including washing and conditioning. Is that lazy?

I haven't done a henna treatment since the beginning of last year and my ends are starting to look like they need it, so sometime next month I want to do one. 

I took pictures today of the stretched hair, and after a whole bunch of scientific analysis  I have determined that I'm a litte over an inch away from HL and 5 inches away from tailbone length at the longest layer. My top layer's at mbl. So hopefully I will make HL by March at this rate, and I want to do a good trim using Feye's method at that time.

Hope you guys are all enjoying the holidays and I can't wait to see those progress pics.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 27, 2010)

Dee Raven said:


> Hey ladies. Here's my end-of-the-year/beginning-of-the-year *update*: I finally took out my twist and washed today. I totally feel you guys on the end of the year lazies. i have just been too tired and too busy to deal with all this hair. I've had the twist in for like a month, and I only retwisted the top once.  I won't be doing that again. I had more knots than I've seen in a while. And I think my hair missed the moisture. But I'm still going to try to figure out how to style my hair in ways that I can stretch it out because it is getting too long for me to be dealing with it on a weekly basis. It takes like 3 hrs to just put in the twists, not including washing and conditioning. Is that lazy?
> 
> I haven't done a henna treatment since the beginning of last year and my ends are starting to look like they need it, so sometime next month I want to do one.
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful!!


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^ Gorgeous hair DeeRaven! Very thick! I swear you ladies are going to make me want to grow past HL, talking about TBL.


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 27, 2010)

HoneyA said:


> ^^^ Gorgeous hair DeeRaven! Very thick! *I swear you ladies are going to make me want to grow past HL, talking about TBL*.


 
That's exactly how I felt, HoneyA.  I just wanted to hit WL but when many in this group said they wanted to go on to TBL, I was like .  Even though I don't post too often, I really feel such a sense of community with all of you guys in this challenge, the HL 2010, WSL 2010 and Classic length challenges.  And it's so fun. So if TBL is our next destination, then ALL ABOARD!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 27, 2010)

@DeeRaven...I don't think that I have EVER seen your hair! It is simply lovely!!!!    on your progress! Grow on to TBL, I say!!!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice Deeraven!

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Janet' (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's how I'm wearing my hair now...Pics are from last night right after I took the rollers out...I'm going to wear it curly, but I am going to separate them today.


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 27, 2010)

Dee Raven said:


> That's exactly how I felt, HoneyA.  I just wanted to hit WL but when many in this group said they wanted to go on to TBL, I was like .  Even though I don't post too often, *I really feel such a sense of community with all of you guys in this challenge, the HL 2010, WSL 2010 and Classic length challenges.  And it's so fun. So if TBL is our next destination, then ALL ABOARD!*



I know, there is a sense of community when you take part in challenges! Our hair is going to grow anyway so might as well see how far it can grow. I'm game for whatever! Last night I was thinking I've been on the board 3 years and I'm WL and still growing. Who would have thought? Not me...


----------



## Janet' (Dec 27, 2010)

OMGee...4 more days ladies until Jan 1st!!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 27, 2010)

I am under my steamer right now. Yesterday I didn't get a chance to pre-poo with the Vatika Frosting so instead I added it to my conditioner.  I mixed AOHR, Hairveda Moist, Crece Pelo and the VF into a jar and slathered it all over my hair. It smells delish!  I'm going to steam for 30 minutes and then difuse.  I'm going to leave it curly in a ponytail till Thursday.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 27, 2010)

Ooooh Nice Deeraven  



Keep up the good work ladies


----------



## kami11213 (Dec 27, 2010)

Beautiful hair DeeRaven...


----------



## Lucia (Dec 27, 2010)

Dee Raven said:


> That's exactly how I felt, HoneyA.  I just wanted to hit WL but when many in this group said they wanted to go on to TBL, I was like .  Even though I don't post too often, I really feel such a sense of community with all of you guys in this challenge, the HL 2010, WSL 2010 and Classic length challenges.  And it's so fun. So if TBL is our next destination, then ALL ABOARD!



In my case I have hair anorexia and when I hit WL the 1st time it didn't feel long enough to me ESP I had some long layers. I trimmed alot this past year cause of my mini setback so I'm still on the program for HL and beyond hair my ultimate goal is TL then well see.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Dec 28, 2010)

Dee Raven said:


> Hey ladies. Here's my end-of-the-year/beginning-of-the-year *update*: I finally took out my twist and washed today. I totally feel you guys on the end of the year lazies. i have just been too tired and too busy to deal with all this hair. I've had the twist in for like a month, and I only retwisted the top once.  I won't be doing that again. I had more knots than I've seen in a while. And I think my hair missed the moisture. But I'm still going to try to figure out how to style my hair in ways that I can stretch it out because it is getting too long for me to be dealing with it on a weekly basis. It takes like 3 hrs to just put in the twists, not including washing and conditioning. Is that lazy?
> 
> I haven't done a henna treatment since the beginning of last year and my ends are starting to look like they need it, so sometime next month I want to do one.
> 
> ...



Jaw Droppingly STUNNING!!! 

question for anyone who Hennas? What do you think are the advantages of Henna? I always thought of it as just a way to color, but seems like its more than that. and the Henna threads are so long, i can't seem to find the answer. (thanks, in advance.)


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 28, 2010)

YAY Dee Raven.
How's everyone's hair doing?

I think I'm going to straighten for new year's eve after all. it'll be a game time decision.
If I do, I'll post pics.  (i can't wait to see my straightened length)

I'm kinda being bad with my hair this week.  wash n go every day since i'm in fl. and i haven't DCed...

but once i get home in jan ill get back on track.

what are you all doin with your hair for new years eve?


----------



## Summer79 (Dec 28, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> Jaw Droppingly STUNNING!!!
> 
> question for anyone who Hennas? What do you think are the advantages of Henna? I always thought of it as just a way to color, but seems like its more than that. and the Henna threads are so long, i can't seem to find the answer. (thanks, in advance.)




For me, henna adds an extra heaviness and strength to my hair that just makes it feel amazing. I haven't found another treatment for my hair that makes it feel the same. 
Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## NJoy (Dec 30, 2010)

Feeling crazy over here. Toying with the idea of stretching for 12 mos instead of 6. I'll be 6 mos post in 2 wks. Stretching will give me the chance to decide whether the year stretch is a transition or not. That'll depend on how I'm able to deal with that much natural hair, but I'm loving the thickness.  Of course, I could get thickness with texlaxing too. What do you think? I'm definitely feeling like I can stretch longer. I'm hoping to hit hl by then.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 30, 2010)

^^^Go for it, NJoy!!!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Dec 30, 2010)

*Finally got around to doing my Individuals no hair added. I was literally in the bathroom for 7 1/2 hours, I think I just braid slow, ((..Laughing..)). They are a little small but not to small probably like 14 on one row in the middle, that's the most. I'm going to Try to keep them in until January 27th or February 1st but heck Ive never been able to keep my braids in longer than a week so I'm going to give it my best shot.*


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 30, 2010)

empressri said:


> yess cassia. i love cassia. i had ZERO breakage after using it. dont like henna wont use it again.



I just had a henna nightmare.  I tried it out recently and I my hair was so tangly after.  I think I didn't detangle well enough beforehand.  Is cassia easier to rinse out?


----------



## Janet' (Dec 30, 2010)

Tomorrow is the last day of the year and the day after that...we officially start...Why the heck am I so nervous???


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 30, 2010)

Today I am deep conditioning, rollersetting, and straightening my hair for New Years Eve. Still don't know if I'm going to my in-laws, my sisters house, or just staying home. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Dec 30, 2010)

I want in...i want all my hair to be at this length...i may have to cut it though bc my main focus is thickness 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## kami11213 (Dec 30, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Feeling crazy over here. Toying with the idea of stretching for 12 mos instead of 6. I'll be 6 mos post in 2 wks. Stretching will give me the chance to decide whether the year stretch is a transition or not. That'll depend on how I'm able to deal with that much natural hair, but I'm loving the thickness.  Of course, I could get thickness with texlaxing too. What do you think? I'm definitely feeling like I can stretch longer. I'm hoping to hit hl by then.



I'm in a similar position, i've been stretching for over a year now contemplating if I should transition or texlax...I know I can stretch longer cuz i've been rocking wigs but I need to make up my mind already


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Dec 30, 2010)

Current Length: WSL?
Regimen: cowash...protein for thickness...henna....deep condition
Plans: gain thickness maybe trim these thin ends
Hip Length Date: ?

Will post a pic when I get to my computer 



Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## kami11213 (Dec 30, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> How's everyone's hair doing?



I've been rocking wigs for the last month trying to keep it as simple as possible. Washing and deep conditioning once a wk... For New Years I'll be wearing one of my wigs...


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Dec 30, 2010)

kami11213 said:


> I've been rocking wigs for the last month trying to keep it as simple as possible. Washing and deep conditioning once a wk... For New Years I'll be wearing one of my wigs...


 Girl that's all I do is wear wigs..  


Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## kami11213 (Dec 30, 2010)

SimplyBlessed said:


> Girl that's all I do is wear wigs..
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App



Have you gotten good growth from rocking wigs? This is my first time wearing them..


----------



## brg240 (Dec 30, 2010)

I just wanted to post a pic were I'm starting from







 i feel like my hair is mbl. oh and my relaxed ends are about 6 - 12+


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Dec 31, 2010)

brg240 said:


> I just wanted to post a pic were I'm starting from
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are past WL girl! There is no way you are MBL. Very pretty hair!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Dec 31, 2010)

I guess it's time to post my starting length.  I don't know how I'll do that since I have no intention of rollersetting or straightening.  I have a ton of new growth as well.  
Eh... I'll think of something...


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Dec 31, 2010)

brg240 said:


> I just wanted to post a pic were I'm starting from
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*MBL? Hun you have passed that, and WL. You are definitly between WL and HL*


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 31, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> Jaw Droppingly STUNNING!!!
> 
> question for anyone who Hennas? What do you think are the advantages of Henna? I always thought of it as just a way to color, but seems like its more than that. and the Henna threads are so long, i can't seem to find the answer. (thanks, in advance.)


 
For me, henna prevents me from getting split ends so quickly.  I can go a year without trimming when I use henna.  Like right now, I'm 9 months out from my last trim/cut and when I was doing s&d (for the first time, might I add, since the cut) I had maybe 5 split ends and like 10 ssk, and my hair has the exact same shape as it did when I cut it.  I don't even henna that often (I did it 2x this year).  And I've heard that you can just mix it into your conditioner for like a rinse or something and get the same effect.  For that reason alone it's worth it for me.


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 31, 2010)

brg240 said:


> I just wanted to post a pic were I'm starting from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow, you're really close. It won't take you anytime at all to reach HL.  I know exactly how you feel about the mbl.  If I want to have any curls at all in my hair, that's pretty much where it hits until the curls fall.  

I don't know about you guys, but after seeing Stelldata's new updates, I realize if I want to feel like I have hl, I'm really going to have to shoot for tbl in order for my mind to accept it and to be able to style and still keep the length.


----------



## brg240 (Dec 31, 2010)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> You are past WL girl! There is no way you are MBL. Very pretty hair!


thank you I guess I should have explained. After my trim I just feel like my hair is so much shorter. :|


PeculiarDaye said:


> *MBL? Hun you have passed that, and WL. You are definitly between WL and HL*


yeah I am, i'm just suffering from hair anorexia 


Dee Raven said:


> Wow, you're really close. It won't take you anytime at all to reach HL.  I know exactly how you feel about the mbl.  If I want to have any curls at all in my hair, that's pretty much where it hits until the curls fall.
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but after seeing Stelldata's new updates, I realize if I want to feel like I have hl, I'm really going to have to shoot for tbl in order for my mind to accept it and to be able to style and still keep the length.



I'm just aiming for June because i'm doing the hide your hair challenge but in June I'm going to cut back to waist (or a little below) so by december I can have full hl hair. Unless I get too attached to the length.  we'll see.

I agree to make it look like a full hl you need to have about tbl hair.


who is Stelldata? I just did a search for her name and nothing came up


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 31, 2010)

I think it's stelladata....well that's her name on YouTube. Her hair is beautiful. Thata my new goal length and thickness


----------



## Lucia (Dec 31, 2010)

@brg240
You passed MBL and WL already and between WL and HL you don't hav far to go
I feel the same way about lengths you don't feel comfortable claiming until you're a little passed or full hemline or reaching the next length with longer hairs. 

Check out the classic part 1 challenge Stelladata has updates in there her hair is longer now then the august pics and yt.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 1, 2011)

LOL I was wondering what was going on, been stalking your fotki and youtube for updates.





kami11213 said:


> I'm in a similar position, i've been stretching for over a year now contemplating if I should transition or texlax...I know I can stretch longer cuz i've been rocking wigs but I need to make up my mind already





Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jan 1, 2011)

okay, seeing all these gorgeous, lush, thick, lonnnnng heads of hair is giving me serious hair porn addiction/hair-anorexia.

i'm gonna be needing some regimens posted (or tell me where i can find all of your reggies!!)  

2011 new year = time to find a new regimen!


----------



## HoneyA (Jan 1, 2011)

@brg240 Your hair is gorgeous! You'll be HL in no time!


----------



## Janet' (Jan 1, 2011)

Well ladies, these are my official starting pics...I need a couple of months to claim MBL truly but here they are...Yikes...I've got a loooonnngggggg way to go...This Challenge is a llloooonnnngggg shot, but I'm going hard!!!!


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 1, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Well ladies, these are my official starting pics...I need a couple of months to claim MBL truly but here they are...Yikes...I've got a loooonnngggggg way to go...This Challenge is a llloooonnnngggg shot, but I'm going hard!!!!


 

Janet....honey.  *folds hands & purses lips*  I hate to tell you this, but you ARE mbl!  I can't see your waist in the pics, but you don't look like you have far to go


----------



## Janet' (Jan 1, 2011)

jasmineml said:


> Janet....honey.  *folds hands & purses lips*  I hate to tell you this, but you ARE mbl!  I can't see your waist in the pics, but you don't look like you have far to go



Seriously??? Jasmineml...I'm scurred to claim it with just a few hairs...


----------



## NJoy (Jan 1, 2011)

Ugh.  This is my 3rd attempt to post here and I lost lengthy posts.  That must be my hint to keep it brief. 

My update pics are in my siggy.  That is all.  Oh, and HAPPY NEW YEAR, Ladies!  Here we go again!


----------



## kami11213 (Jan 1, 2011)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> LOL I was wondering what was going on, been stalking your fotki and youtube for updates.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App



lol... Yeah, I decided to either straighten or relax for my bday in Feb. So I'll do an update then more than likely...


----------



## kami11213 (Jan 1, 2011)

brg240 said:


> I just wanted to post a pic were I'm starting from
> 
> i feel like my hair is mbl. oh and my relaxed ends are about 6 - 12+



Gorgeous hair!



Janet' said:


> Well ladies, these are my official starting pics...I need a couple of months to claim MBL truly but here they are...Yikes...I've got a loooonnngggggg way to go...This Challenge is a llloooonnnngggg shot, but I'm going hard!!!!



Looking good Janet, you'll be there in no time...



NJoy said:


> Ugh.  This is my 3rd attempt to post here and I lost lengthy posts.  That must be my hint to keep it brief.
> 
> My update pics are in my siggy.  That is all.  Oh, and HAPPY NEW YEAR, Ladies!  Here we go again!



Great progress NJoy


----------



## NJoy (Jan 2, 2011)

Got tired of my hair being flat ironed already. Too tempting to play in it.  Back to wavy roots.  All that hard work...over. Ah well...

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Jan 2, 2011)

kami11213 said:


> Have you gotten good growth from rocking wigs? This is my first time wearing them..


 


It helps me leave my hair alone!! I'll post pics for u.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 2, 2011)

OK my starting stats are in this post 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/12375613-post12.html


----------



## Lucia (Jan 2, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Ugh.  This is my 3rd attempt to post here and I lost lengthy posts.  That must be my hint to keep it brief.
> 
> My update pics are in my siggy.  That is all.  Oh, and HAPPY NEW YEAR, Ladies!  Here we go again!



Nice progress, you're so on your way to HL.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who posted their starting pics!!
I'll be doing the same soon, but only a stretched hair pic, not straightened.

What is the biggest hair change you'll make in 2011??


----------



## Janet' (Jan 3, 2011)

My biggest change is no color other than to cover greys!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 3, 2011)

That's a big one Janet.

My biggest change in 2011 will be the products I use (more natural stuff), and being fully self sufficient. (self trimming and coloring)


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

I haven't been on LHCF that much lately. I've been mostly on nail forums. My nail polish addiction is getting to me.  Here is my starting pic. As you can see I am not that close to WL yet. I cut WL at the bottom of the pic. But I did take this picture the middle of December. It was the last time it was straight and that is too much work to do for one pic. 







So I don't know if I will get there, but I will try, but honestly I will be happy with WL.


----------



## Janet' (Jan 3, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> That's a big one Janet.
> 
> My biggest change in 2011 will be the products I use (more natural stuff), and being fully self sufficient. (self trimming and coloring)



That's a big one too! Yeah, I noticed that my retention was more on point before I triple processed... I didn't lose but I didn't retain as much from July- Dec...


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 3, 2011)

Janet' said:


> My biggest change is no color other than to cover greys!!!



That's not even an option for me  I really don't have a choice but to cover them damn grays. I buy a plant based dye from Whole Foods.



Whimsy said:


> That's a big one Janet.
> 
> My biggest change in 2011 will be the products I use (more natural stuff), and being fully self sufficient. (self trimming and coloring)



You do such a fantastic job on your hair, Whimsy. I don't think  you will have a problem with this.



NikkiGirl said:


> I haven't been on LHCF that much lately. I've been mostly on nail forums. My nail polish addiction is getting to me.  Here is my starting pic. As you can see I am not that close to WL yet. I cut WL at the bottom of the pic. But I did take this picture the middle of December. It was the last time it was straight and that is too much work to do for one pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gorgeous!!!!!  I say join and see what happens!  I joined last year's hip length challenge at MBL and I was definitely inspired & learned so much from the ladies on the challenge. I got to WSL but trust me I was very happy.

As far as my own progress, I dyed my hair last Friday, deep conditioned and rollerset.  Last night I did 2 braids before going to bed.  I have my hair down now, but I am going to run upstairs and put it up in a ponytail or bun.  For 2011 I want to have my hair in a protective style at least 75% of the time.  I also need to stay away from scissors and make sure to PS at night.

I'm not going to change my product regimen. Its pretty simple and so far I've had no set backs.  Its my PS regimen I need to get better with.


----------



## Janet' (Jan 3, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> That's not even an option for me  I really don't have a choice but to cover them damn grays. I buy a plant based dye from Whole Foods.



I would love to be able to do that myself... Do u get breakage?



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 3, 2011)

Janet' said:


> I would love to be able to do that myself... Do u get breakage?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Nope! None at all.  I dye my hair every 2-3 months with Tints of Nature. I make sure to deep condition and pre-poo a few days before I dye my hair. I wouldn't dye if my hair wasn't healthy. Black hair dye is pretty harsh on hair so I am very careful.
Tints of Nature

Its usually between $15-$20 a box depending on whether WF has a sale or not.  I usually dye the front and sides and leave the middle & back alone.


----------



## Janet' (Jan 3, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Nope! None at all.  I dye my hair every 2-3 months with Tints of Nature. I make sure to deep condition and pre-poo a few days before I dye my hair. I wouldn't dye if my hair wasn't healthy. Black hair dye is pretty harsh on hair so I am very careful.
> Tints of Nature
> 
> Its usually between $15-$20 a box depending on whether WF has a sale or not.  I usually dye the front and sides and leave the middle & back alone.



Ok! Hmmm... What color would u suggest for me? I need something to cover greys and blend in with my current colors...


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lucia (Jan 3, 2011)

Whimsy
No more bandwagons no new products just rotating my staples 
Baggie bun daily also no more cutting  Im putting the shears down and will think really hard before a trim or cut and I'm putting myself on a cut schedule every 6 months on the lunar cycle of course. 
 I won't be wearing my hair out much at all I'll give myself occasion passes that's all. I'm 
determined to reain max length actually my hairs up in a juicy baggie bun right now.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jan 3, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Thanks to everyone who posted their starting pics!!
> I'll be doing the same soon, but only a stretched hair pic, not straightened.
> 
> What is the biggest hair change you'll make in 2011??





Janet' said:


> My biggest change is no color other than to cover greys!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 i'm with Janet - i'm finally seeing some greys pop-up  so i'm going to have to figure out how to cover them and care for my hair. i'm somewhat scared of dye because i had a very bad reaction to it a few months ago - dreadlocks, thousands of shed hairs! scary!!

My other biggest change...actually biggest *challenge* is 1. figuring out how to retain my length. feel like i've been stuck at the same length for years and i'm frustrated. so i've gotta figure out a regimen that works for me and is satisfying to my hair. 2. figuring out how to kill the single/multiple strand knots and split ends!



NikkiGirl said:


> I haven't been on LHCF that much lately. I've been mostly on nail forums. My nail polish addiction is getting to me.  Here is my starting pic. As you can see I am not that close to WL yet. I cut WL at the bottom of the pic. But I did take this picture the middle of December. It was the last time it was straight and that is too much work to do for one pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh my gosh NikkiGirl, your hair is gorgeous!!  i'm with you, i'll be happy if i make it to WL, but aiming for HL. all i really want to do is figure out how to retain. every update i see, i wonder...wth am i doing wrong that i'm not retaining.



BostonMaria said:


> Nope! None at all.  I dye my hair every 2-3 months with Tints of Nature. I make sure to deep condition and pre-poo a few days before I dye my hair. I wouldn't dye if my hair wasn't healthy. Black hair dye is pretty harsh on hair so I am very careful.
> Tints of Nature
> 
> Its usually between $15-$20 a box depending on whether WF has a sale or not.  I usually dye the front and sides and leave the middle & back alone.


maybe i'll look into this dye...


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm going to subscribe to this thread and lurk. I reached WL and I'm not so sure I like it. I don't know if I want to be HL because my hair is so thin I think it needs layers and shorter lengths to look thicker. However, I love to check out the hair porn on this thread with the thick, long haired gals. Who knows, maybe I'll change my mind. 



BostonMaria said:


> Nope! None at all. I dye my hair every 2-3 months with Tints of Nature. I make sure to deep condition and pre-poo a few days before I dye my hair. I wouldn't dye if my hair wasn't healthy. Black hair dye is pretty harsh on hair so I am very careful.
> Tints of Nature
> 
> Its usually between $15-$20 a box depending on whether WF has a sale or not. I usually dye the front and sides and leave the middle & back alone.


 

Ooh - Maria - I might have to try this. I remember when you used to henna/indigo. Do you still do that? Is this better for you? I couldn't find the time to do the process with henna or henna/indigo. I need a good color from a box.

ETA: Do you use the semi-permanant or permanant?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 3, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Thanks to everyone who posted their starting pics!!
> I'll be doing the same soon, but only a stretched hair pic, not straightened.
> 
> What is the biggest hair change you'll make in 2011??




Less manipulation. I'm only going to redo my buns once a week and no more mid-week co-washes just for fun. That's unnecessary manipulation and I don't need it to keep my hair moisturized. I'm also not going to purchase anymore hair products until I need to replenish my staples and I need to use up the other crap I have. I'm going to list them (my staples) here to remind myself lol (Suave or Vo5 shampoo, Suave or Vo5 conditioner, Aubrey Organics HSR or TJ nourish spa as leave-in, Lekair Cholesterol, Duo Tex, shea butter, evoo, evco, sunflower oil)


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Jan 3, 2011)

Don't, know if I posted in here....but I want in!

Um idk my length now lol
Regimen: cowash, protein, incorporate henna and the usual moisturize n seal  

Pic n siggy! 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jan 3, 2011)

How do you keep your hair (or ends?) Stretched?? i'm hearing this may be the key to reducing ssk & other small knots and locs my ends seem to suffer from.

is it possible to keep hair stretched AND protective style? if so, please tell (or show) me what styles would do both of these for my hair.


----------



## Ms Lala (Jan 3, 2011)

Well I had a mini setback from my recent henna experiment.  I'm not sure if I'll henna again.  I think I went wrong by using a DC that had protein in it after hennaing (I didn't even realize there was protein in it, I didn't check the label well).  So for now my hair is in twists until I can get this tangling and dryness under control.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 3, 2011)

Ms Lala said:


> Well I had a mini setback from my recent henna experiment. I'm not sure if I'll henna again. I think I went wrong by using a DC that had protein in it after hennaing (I didn't even realize there was protein in it, I didn't check the label well). So for now my hair is in twists until I can get this tangling and dryness under control.


 

I had to lay off the henna for a while too.    The last one I did was in September and I had a MASSIVE shed!  I was having shed hair for days.  I just steamed, steamed, steamed and then...oh yeah!  I steamed some more!  You'll bounce back though!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> How do you keep your hair (or ends?) Stretched?? i'm hearing this may be the key to reducing ssk & other small knots and locs my ends seem to suffer from.
> 
> is it possible to keep hair stretched AND protective style? if so, please tell (or show) me what styles would do both of these for my hair.


 
Hmm. Good question. I would like to know as well. My ends are relaxed hair, so I don't have that problem now. But I will when I cut eventually, so I would like to know too.


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 3, 2011)

SimplyBlessed said:


> Don't, know if I posted in here....but I want in!
> 
> Um idk my length now lol
> Regimen: cowash, protein, incorporate henna and the usual moisturize n seal
> ...



Beautiful hair!  Looks like you are about hip length already... Maybe you should be on to TL.... I'll be watching you...another CL potential!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Jan 4, 2011)

Right! So this pic is about a month old.  I was about 2 weeks post in it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know unraveled bun pics aren't so great, but I'm in grow mode; flatirons, wraps, and even rollersets will have to wait.

In the last month, I've started a sulfur mix and wearing a wig when I go out (except to yoga/stretch class).


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 4, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> How do you keep your hair (or ends?) Stretched?? i'm hearing this may be the key to reducing ssk & other small knots and locs my ends seem to suffer from.
> *
> is it possible to keep hair stretched AND protective style?* if so, please tell (or show) me what styles would do both of these for my hair.



it's totally possible.
i'm not sure ur general reggie but an option would be....say you wash your hair weekly right... on wash day, braid or twist it or bun it in like 8 buns, and let it dry fully, your hair is then a bit stretched.  wear it for the week in buns or various updos, and at night just braid or twist it in like 2 or 4 and wear a bonnet or scarf to sleep, and each morning put it back  up in a bun or other updo.

that way ur hair and ends are stretched all week long, but protected both night n day.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 4, 2011)

re stretched and protected hair: 

you an also use heat if you're not opposed to it, or blowdry your hair w/ cold air, and keep it in that semi straight state for the week as you wear buns or updos.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Whimsy, I was wondering the same thing! The blowdryer on a limited basis at cold setting may help me with my transitioning. My natural hair is THICK and BIG! LOL.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 4, 2011)

*My Starting picture is in my Siggy. I took it December 17th. Right now Ive got my hair braided in individuals, no hair added. Trying not to take them out before the 27th. Thats going to be so hard.*


----------



## Janet' (Jan 5, 2011)

Just wanted to check in and say    ladies!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 5, 2011)

Are there going to be in check in dates or do we just do length checks when we want?


Hi Janet:blowkiss:


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi please add me to the challenge. I'm currently at #6 on my length t-shirt (siggy needs updating).  Realistically I'll be lucky to make WL by Dec. but it doesn't hurt to dream big. hhj


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 5, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> I'm going to subscribe to this thread and lurk. I reached WL and I'm not so sure I like it. I don't know if I want to be HL because my hair is so thin I think it needs layers and shorter lengths to look thicker. However, I love to check out the hair porn on this thread with the thick, long haired gals. Who knows, maybe I'll change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your hair is beautiful. I hope you change your mind and want to join the challenge with us. 

I use the permanent. With all these grays I can't be fooling around with no semi-anything! LOL  I stopped the henna only because it dries out my hair.  I didn't mind the treatment, but I prefer the Amla treatments instead.  It would take me 6 hours to henna and then an addition hour of Indigo. I just don't have that kind of time or patience.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 5, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Your hair is beautiful. I hope you change your mind and want to join the challenge with us.
> 
> I use the permanent. With all these grays I can't be fooling around with no semi-anything! LOL  I stopped the henna only because it dries out my hair.  I didn't mind the treatment, but I prefer the Amla treatments instead.  It would take me 6 hours to henna and then an addition hour of Indigo. I just don't have that kind of time or patience.



Thanks for the info. I'm going to check it out the next time I color.

Ok- I'm joining just for fun. No pressure right? My starting pictures


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jan 8, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Are there going to be in check in dates or do we just do length checks when we want?



I have the same question... 

Btw, I'm so glad I joined this challenge.  You guys keep me motivated.  It's hard to keep protective styling while ladies around you are swinging and enjoying their hair. lol


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jan 8, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *My Starting picture is in my Siggy. I took it December 17th. Right now Ive got my hair braided in individuals, no hair added. Trying not to take them out before the 27th. Thats going to be so hard.*



It will pay off, you can do it!  
If you're worried about appearance or fuzziness, wear headbands or scarfs to hide it for as long as you can.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 8, 2011)

*Hmmmm Let's check in every 3 months....  So April 1 will be our next check in.*
I really should have planned this out better...
I still havent put up my january pics...


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Jan 8, 2011)

April 1 sounds good.  You're doing a fine job as our organizer.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 8, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> *Hmmmm Let's check in every 3 months....  So April 1 will be our next check in.*
> I really should have planned this out better...
> I still havent put up my january pics...



Sounds good to me that lines up almost with TL Crakin challenge updates so I can do 1 set of pics for both.


----------



## Ms Lala (Jan 8, 2011)

That's good for me. I want to limit my heat use to 3 or 4 times a year so that would be perfect.  My hair is starting to feel back to normal since the henna.  It is coarser (in a good way) and feels stronger.  I may henna again I haven't decided.  But it definitely won't be for a month or 2.


----------



## kami11213 (Jan 8, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> *Hmmmm Let's check in every 3 months....  So April 1 will be our next check in.*
> I really should have planned this out better...
> I still havent put up my january pics...



I haven't posted my starting pics but I'm not straightening until February, is that okay?


----------



## Janet' (Jan 9, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> *Hmmmm Let's check in every 3 months....  So April 1 will be our next check in.*
> I really should have planned this out better...
> I still havent put up my january pics...



That'll work!!!


----------



## constance (Jan 9, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> *Hmmmm Let's check in every 3 months....  So April 1 will be our next check in.*



I'll check in Apr 1-I'll just pull a strand straight & take a pic. I'll straighten in May and will post a new pic then. My most recent pic is in my profile/avatar (taken 12/12).  HHG!


----------



## Janet' (Jan 9, 2011)

Happy Sunday Ladies!!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi ladies!!! I'm in the process of straightening for my length check...let me tell you...i blowdried for the first time in a long time, and I used the tension method.  I gotta testify.  That tension method is the truth!  These are the best blowdry results i've ever had....even tho it's not that great, I'm happy about it! I had to share: 











I'll be back with pics once i'm done putting that maxiglide to work!


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 9, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Hi ladies!!! I'm in the process of straightening for my length check...let me tell you...i blowdried for the first time in a long time, and I used the tension method.  I gotta testify.  That tension method is the truth!  These are the best blowdry results i've ever had....even tho it's not that great, I'm happy about it! I had to share:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it! and beautiful and always! 
ready for the next set of pic's!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 9, 2011)

oh whimsy... i just love your hair


----------



## Ms Lala (Jan 9, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Hi ladies!!! I'm in the process of straightening for my length check...let me tell you...i blowdried for the first time in a long time, and I used the tension method.  I gotta testify.  That tension method is the truth!  These are the best blowdry results i've ever had....even tho it's not that great, I'm happy about it! I had to share:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Girl you may already be hip length if this is what your blow dryed hair looks like.  I never get good results from the tension method.  Maybe I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## orchidgirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey guys, is it to late to join? haven't been on in a while....


----------



## Janet' (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree Whimsy...you might need to move on over to the TBL/Crackin Challenge!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2011)

Here's my check in for January!  
















I think I'll be hip length by May!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2011)

orchidgirl said:


> Hey guys, is it to late to join? haven't been on in a while....



never too late!!


----------



## Janet' (Jan 9, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Here's my check in for January!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree!!! Lovely! Love the layers!!!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 10, 2011)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> It will pay off, you can do it!
> If you're worried about appearance or fuzziness, wear headbands or scarfs to hide it for as long as you can.



*Thank you, I'm hoping it will. I'm going to do my best to keep it braided up letting it rest like 3 days everytime I take it out.

The frizz is surely what is bothering me, I have redone the front once already and I beliebe I'm going to do it again. My haie never could last longer than a week or so in braids, but I want to retain as much length as I can. Plus since my hair is curly I have to wear my braids in a bun so my ends dont unravel that much. 

You've got beautiful hair and its so long  *


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 10, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Here's my check in for January!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I definitly believe youll make it by May, your hair is lovely *


----------



## Lucia (Jan 10, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Here's my check in for January!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beautiful hair it's growing so fast you'll def make HL by May you've got those lead hairs already there.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 10, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Here's my check in for January!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Definitely by May. And by May, I mean FULL hl.  No question. Girl, your hair looks great!


----------



## kami11213 (Jan 10, 2011)

Gorgeous Whimsy, u are right there. You'll definitely be HL by May


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jan 12, 2011)

YouTube - Blow drying natural hair properly

How do you ladies feel about this method of blowdrying vs. using a comb attachment?  I have found recently that blowdrying has helped me to manage my hair and wear more stretched styles.  (I started blowdrying my hair occasionally w/ a comb attachment late last year; using cool air on ends)

Which, in your opinion, is less damaging and will not interfere with my goal of achieving HL this year?


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 12, 2011)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> YouTube - Blow drying natural hair properly
> 
> How do you ladies feel about this method of blowdrying vs. using a comb attachment?  I have found recently that blowdrying has helped me to manage my hair and wear more stretched styles.  (I started blowdrying my hair occasionally w/ a comb attachment late last year; using cool air on ends)
> 
> Which, in your opinion, is less damaging and will not interfere with my goal of achieving HL this year?



*I honestly don't like her method, I used to use it and My ends just kept drying out. I haven't used any heat on my hair since December 2008 (besides on my bangs and that stopped in April 2009) and I found it that its not good to keep heat on your hair like that. With that being said I prefer Longhairdontcare2011's method. Her hair is very healthy, and her ends are well kept up, and she heat trains her hair. 
So here's her link, maybe you will enjoy her method as well.

Longhairdontcare2011
* *PRT1 Blowdrying Hair Tutorial**
*http://www.youtube.com/user/Longhairdontcare2011#p/u/36/FzovVRgzO38*PRT2. Blowdrying Hair Tutorial*
* 

*


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 12, 2011)

I think it's dangerous to use words like "properly" in your video....it's just the thing that works for YOU, ya know.  I fear people who are just learning about hair care will be like oh this is the proper way to do it? lemme try... and then jack up their hair. I considered commenting but decided against it.  I dont wanna bring negativity to her comments.  Anywaaaaaaayyy......

This technique is super common though and is just used with a different type of brush by most people.  I see a lot in white salons they use this technique but with a round brush.  

For me, I never really had a blowdry technique so if I knew nothing, I would try her method, but now that I've tried the tension method, I'll stick with that in the rare times that I blowdry.  Less manipulation is best for me.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 12, 2011)

Honestly her end just look kept up, she made a video a while ago saying how she has all kinds of split ends.  I was shocked cause I thought her ends were in the best health. 





PeculiarDaye said:


> *I honestly don't like her method, I used to use it and My ends just kept drying out. I haven't used any heat on my hair since December 2008 (besides on my bangs and that stopped in April 2009) and I found it that its not good to keep heat on your hair like that. With that being said I prefer Longhairdontcare2011's method. Her hair is very healthy, and her ends are well kept up, and she heat trains her hair.
> So here's her link, maybe you will enjoy her method as well.
> 
> Longhairdontcare2011
> ...





Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 12, 2011)

I wasnt shocked. She rarely trims and her ends are about 5 to 6 years old, there's bound to be splits unfortunately



~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Honestly her end just look kept up, she made a video a while ago saying how she has all kinds of split ends. I was shocked cause I thought her ends were in the best health.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 12, 2011)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Honestly her end just look kept up, she made a video a while ago saying how she has all kinds of split ends.  I was shocked cause I thought her ends were in the best health.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App



*Yes, I said they were very well kept up. I watched the video when she mentioned how she had split ends, I remember looking all in my computer screen trying to find them, ((..Laughing..)). She does make sure they don't get to out of hand because her haie does shine, and her split ends aren't noticeable, and to add her hair is retaining length. 

You have beautiful hair by the way *


----------



## Lucia (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm not a fan of the round brush method, it's drying and damaging I used to get that done all the time it can thin out the thickest hair. If I'm going to use a blowdryer then I prefer the attachment warm for roots, cool for ends, with hair well detangled first don't try to blow dry the tangles out--bad idea.

Longhairdontcare's method works for her and she's said many times that she only  uses heat 1 x/month and doesn't do anything else to it but wear braids or other PS styles.  She's not doing this every week, and she dusts her ends.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jan 12, 2011)

i'm not hip length, but i peek in from time to time. i do not like using roundbrush or comb attachments on my natural hair. instead i use a denman brush- it aids in detangling, while keeping my hair stretch (tension method). ♥


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 13, 2011)

LOL I was all in my screen too, her mane is gorgeous and I love her vids.  Oh and thank you!





PeculiarDaye said:


> *Yes, I said they were very well kept up. I watched the video when she mentioned how she had split ends, I remember looking all in my computer screen trying to find them, ((..Laughing..)). She does make sure they don't get to out of hand because her haie does shine, and her split ends aren't noticeable, and to add her hair is retaining length.
> 
> You have beautiful hair by the way *





Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Ms Lala (Jan 13, 2011)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> YouTube - Blow drying natural hair properly
> 
> How do you ladies feel about this method of blowdrying vs. using a comb attachment?  I have found recently that blowdrying has helped me to manage my hair and wear more stretched styles.  (I started blowdrying my hair occasionally w/ a comb attachment late last year; using cool air on ends)
> 
> Which, in your opinion, is less damaging and will not interfere with my goal of achieving HL this year?




There's no way I could do that!!!  My hair would be jacked.  My hair hates brushes for the most part, particularly the Denman.  When I used to blowdry I did it on  hair that was like 80-90% dry using a wide comb attachment.  I just really hate the whole act of blowdrying..  I'd rather walk around looking crazy for a day and let my hair airdry.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 13, 2011)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> LOL I was all in my screen too, her mane is gorgeous and I love her vids.  Oh and thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App



*((..Laughing..)) When you see her videos and her hair, you can't help but to enjoy watching them, well I couldn't, ((..Laughing..)). Honestly It was really hard to believe, that she had any. 

Your welcome *


----------



## MissLeo (Jan 13, 2011)

I had a dream that my hair was hip length last night and it was sooo realistic, ah well in the mean time I will cheer you ladies on!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 13, 2011)

MissLeo said:


> I had a dream that my hair was hip length last night and it was sooo realistic, ah well in the mean time I will cheer you ladies on!



*Well sometimes dreams are just windows to what can become, a message inside of a message. Youll be there  I'm cheering for you *


----------



## Neelia7 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you, good advice!





ksimmi82 said:


> Ok ladies…this is officially my first challenge…and ambitious “me” decided for it to be the HIP LENGTH CHALLENGE!?!...lol…well here goes….
> Current Length: between MBL and WSL..(about 2in away)
> Regimen: weekly washes/deep conditioning, moisturize and seal 2-4 times weekly, bun 5 days a week
> Plans: continue exercise routine (4 times weekly) continue water intake (practically all I drink…seriously..lol) continue supplements daily (haven’t missed a day since I started my HHJ) and continue to be conscious about what I put into my mouth
> ...


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey ladies, decided to go to the salon tomorrow and get my hair done by my friend. Last relaxer was applied by her back in 2006 and she was surprised to see me. I trust and I know she will be gentle.  I will post pictures tomorrow of my hair.  I'm also bringing my DD with me so it'll be a mommy and DD pampering day.

I won't be posting much after that because I am going back to grad school next Wed and I'm trying to force myself to pay more attention in class. I love the forum and always enjoy posting, but sometimes I slack off because of it :-(  I will be lurking and cheering everyone on!


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 15, 2011)

So I did my hair earlier this week and I am not happy at the state of my hair.  I tried s&ding but I really, really, really need to trim.  So I have come up with a four week intensive therapy plan for my hair.  I dc'd this week.  Next week I'm going to do a henna treatment and dc again with heat. The week after that, dc & I'm going to try doing a homemade steaming job ala shortiedoowop, hopefully I can find the thread where she describes how she did it. The following week, dc w/ heat, straighten and trim. Hopefully I'll see some results.  It's no fun growing hair out with dry, tangly ends.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jan 15, 2011)

(a few questions HL Challengers)

1. What are you ladies doing with your hair today? (this always helps me cuz i feel like i am THE laziest of this challenge group)

2. What do you ladies think of the Sue Maesta Hood?/Hooded headband? worth it? 

3. especially @Whimsy - when you pineapple at night (or anytime hair is tied up) i noticed you use a BIG, elastic/nylon hair tie. where did you get that? i can never find large hair ties.

4. why do so many of you have hair that looks so shiny, well moisturized and smooth when you pull it back. what are you using to get that look? mine never looks like that.


----------



## Janet' (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm gonna wash it and go back curly...I'm with @Boston Maria...Now that class has started, I'm gonna have to slack off on the forum...I end up spending more time on here and less time on my studies...then I end up looking like boo boo the fool at the end of the semester!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 15, 2011)

1. What are you ladies doing with your hair today? (this always helps me cuz i feel like i am THE laziest of this challenge group)

nothing. it's been in a bun on top of my head all day. i'm really considering dying it red tomorrow tho...

2. What do you ladies think of the Sue Maesta Hood?/Hooded headband? worth it? 

i have no idea what that is and feelin too lazy to google it right now

3. especially @Whimsy - when you pineapple at night (or anytime hair is tied up) i noticed you use a BIG, elastic/nylon hair tie. where did you get that? i can never find large hair ties.

had to be either cvs or a bss  i have the regular ouchless ones and ones that are supposed to be headband type, but it's really just a large ouchless.

4. why do so many of you have hair that looks so shiny, well moisturized and smooth when you pull it back. what are you using to get that look? mine never looks like that.

coconut oil?


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 15, 2011)

Janet' said:


> I'm gonna wash it and go back curly...I'm with @Boston Maria...Now that class has started, I'm gonna have to slack off on the forum...I end up spending more time on here and less time on my studies...then I end up looking like boo boo the fool at the end of the semester!!!



Yeah it sucks. I love posting and reading the forum and my million blogs, but I can't focus. I only have 3 semesters to go and I'll be done. I had to delete my blog and Fotki too.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 15, 2011)

Dee Raven said:


> So I did my hair earlier this week and I am not happy at the state of my hair.  I tried s&ding but I really, really, really need to trim.  So I have come up with a four week intensive therapy plan for my hair.  I dc'd this week.  Next week I'm going to do a henna treatment and dc again with heat. The week after that, dc & I'm going to try doing a homemade steaming job ala shortiedoowop, hopefully I can find the thread where she describes how she did it. The following week, dc w/ heat, straighten and trim. Hopefully I'll see some results.  It's no fun growing hair out with dry, tangly ends.



sounds like a solid plan. i wanna hear how ur steaming turns out


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 15, 2011)

OK so here's my official January hair results.  I betta be hip length in December! LOL No more cutting my ends. It is what it is till 2012.


------------------
1. What are you ladies doing with your hair today? 
I went to the salon today and let somebody else do my hair. 

2. What do you ladies think of the Sue Maesta Hood?/Hooded headband? worth it? 
Hmmm never heard of it. I'll have to do a search and see.

3. especially @Whimsy - when you pineapple at night (or anytime hair is tied up) i noticed you use a BIG, elastic/nylon hair tie. where did you get that? i can never find large hair ties.
I make my own nylon hair ties with pantyhose. At night I make a big bun and hold it together with 3-4 bobby pins.

4. why do so many of you have hair that looks so shiny, well moisturized and smooth when you pull it back. what are you using to get that look? mine never looks like that.
You kidding me? Your hair ALWAYS looks so moisturized!  My hair is dry so I use avocado oil whenever its straight. I apply it in the morning and again at night before going to sleep.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jan 15, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Hey ladies, decided to go to the salon tomorrow and get my hair done by my friend. Last relaxer was applied by her back in 2006 and she was surprised to see me. I trust and I know she will be gentle.  I will post pictures tomorrow of my hair.  I'm also bringing my DD with me so it'll be a mommy and DD pampering day.
> 
> I won't be posting much after that because I am going back to grad school next Wed and I'm trying to force myself to pay more attention in class. I love the forum and always enjoy posting, but sometimes I slack off because of it :-(  I will be lurking and cheering everyone on!





Janet' said:


> I'm gonna wash it and go back curly...I'm with @Boston Maria...Now that class has started, I'm gonna have to slack off on the forum...I end up spending more time on here and less time on my studies...then I end up looking like boo boo the fool at the end of the semester!!!



i'm gonna miss you two! you always give such great advice and lots of encouragement. really? do you really need an education? c'mon! its not nekesarie to suseeed!  

kidding - we'll miss ya, but i know how important it is to be focused when the semester starts...and i know how easily lhcf distracts me. good luck. looking forward to hearing from both of you when you do post!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 15, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> i'm gonna miss you two! you always give such great advice and lots of encouragement. really? do you really need an education? c'mon! its not nekesarie to suseeed!
> 
> kidding - we'll miss ya, but i know how important it is to be focused when the semester starts...and i know how easily lhcf distracts me. good luck. looking forward to hearing from both of you when you do post!



I won't be completely gone, but I seriously need an intervention. I was spending WAY too much time on off-topic and not enough time to my studies. I pay way too much (close to $3000) per class and I don't get a second chance if I get below a B- so its just something I gotta do till I train myself to do the right thing. But I'll be around. Especially on this thread.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jan 15, 2011)

YouTube - Night Time Routine AKA "The Pineapple" for Curly/Kinky Hair

at about 2:39 is the hooded headband, just another way to make a satin bonnet, i guess.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 15, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> I won't be completely gone, but I seriously need an intervention. I was spending WAY too much time on off-topic and not enough time to my studies. I pay way too much (close to $3000) per class and I don't get a second chance if I get below a B- so its just something I gotta do till I train myself to do the right thing. But I'll be around. Especially on this thread.


 
Maria, your hair looks fabulous!  But, wow, I understand that focus thing. Definitely do what you have to do to get your grades up where they need to be. We'll wait.  Good luck with that, girl. Just a new challenge. You can do it!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 15, 2011)

@BM love the updates, youre hair looks gorgeous. Handle your school biz and check in when you can, that's more important.  You'll def. hit HL this year. 

@Wyldcurlz (answers in blue)

1. What are you ladies doing with your hair today? (this always helps me cuz i feel like i am THE laziest of this challenge group)

For this weekend: I'm going to mix some Cassia, and do that under a heat cap for 1hr then DC with STCC and Suave Humectant. 

2. What do you ladies think of the Sue Maesta Hood?/Hooded headband? worth it? 

I've seen them on YT review, I don't know if it's worth it maybe for a headwrap. 

3. especially @Whimsy - when you pineapple at night (or anytime hair is tied up) i noticed you use a BIG, elastic/nylon hair tie. where did you get that? i can never find large hair ties.

I don't pineapple 

4. why do so many of you have hair that looks so shiny, well moisturized and smooth when you pull it back. what are you using to get that look? mine never looks like that.

Well when it's natural I spritz with AVJ and water, coconut oil then conditioner then AVG or Olive oil eco styler gel, smooth and brush with Denman then bristle brush, tie a scarf around it and let it set for 10 min at least.  
Straight I just brush it up, spray some Ellentt and VS so Sexy oil sheen and scarf it up for 10 min.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks ladies!

I also wanted to show my daughter's hair (she's 12). I had the stylist cut about an inch and a half so now she has a nice blunt cut.  She loves how it looks, but its not a big deal to her. She's had long hair all her life.


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 15, 2011)

BostonMaria, you and DD have a beautiful head of hair.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 15, 2011)

BostonMaria, your daughter is beautiful!  She has just the length of hair that I want.  I can't wait to be at a stage in my life where I really don't care about the length of my hair.


----------



## Ms Lala (Jan 15, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> I also wanted to show my daughter's hair (she's 12). I had the stylist cut about an inch and a half so now she has a nice blunt cut.  She loves how it looks, but its not a big deal to her. She's had long hair all her life.



You and your daughter have beautiful hair!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you ladies!!!  I've been taking good care of  her hair since day 1. 



Ms Lala said:


> You and your daughter have beautiful hair!!!





Dee Raven said:


> BostonMaria, your daughter is beautiful!  She has just the length of hair that I want.  I can't wait to be at a stage in my life where I really don't care about the length of my hair.





*VIP* said:


> BostonMaria, you and DD have a beautiful head of hair.


----------



## Janet' (Jan 15, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> i'm gonna miss you two! you always give such great advice and lots of encouragement. really? do you really need an education? c'mon! its not nekesarie to suseeed!
> 
> kidding - we'll miss ya, but i know how important it is to be focused when the semester starts...and i know how easily lhcf distracts me. good luck. looking forward to hearing from both of you when you do post!



Yeah, I won't be gone for good...I just will have to curb my time here...You know I can't leave you girls along for too long!!!


----------



## Janet' (Jan 15, 2011)

@Boston Maria: BE-U-TI-FUL!!!!!!


----------



## kami11213 (Jan 16, 2011)

BostonMaria you and your DD's hair is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jan 16, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> OK so here's my official January hair results.  I betta be hip length in December! LOL No more cutting my ends. It is what it is till 2012.
> 
> 
> ------------------
> ...




Your hair is beautiful Maria!!!  And so is your DD's.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jan 16, 2011)

I am doing very little to my hair lately. It is too cold to want to do anything special anyway. I just wake up and brush and go. I keep it moisturized, but I have only been washing once a week. I am little tired of hair right now and just taking a break. And my hair does well when I just leave it be. I have been using the same products since the beginning and I just stick with that. I only buy something when I run out. So I haven't even been buying hair products either....just using what is in my stash.


----------



## Chiquitita (Jan 16, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> I also wanted to show my daughter's hair (she's 12). I had the stylist cut about an inch and a half so now she has a nice blunt cut.  She loves how it looks, but its not a big deal to her. She's had long hair all her life.


Wow.. Your daughter's hair is just as gorgeous as yours.  She is so blessed to have a mother that knows how to take care of her hair properly.


----------



## thaidreams (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Ladies,
I just stopped by for some quick inspiration. 

@BostonMaria-both you and your daughters hair's jaw dropping!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 16, 2011)

Hola, chicas! It's that time of the month for me again. Yeah, not that time. It's time to decide whether to texlax or continue stretching. I'll be 25 wks post and have no real reason to break my stretch other than wanting my hair to look nice and long for an event next weekend. Yeah, I can flatiron but, ugh...it takes so friggen long and I'm not that good at it. Ah well...Either way, Tuesday is the day...or not. Meantime, all's well. I've been pretty low manipulation but staying on top of general daily needs. 

I'm not putting the same focus on hair length this year as last. This year is about physical fitness and getting fullness and a nice hemline with my hair. *thinking outloud here* Although hl is my goal, I think that would be if I keep the "v". If I start trimming to get a more blunt hemline, I think the length between wl and hl would be perfect. I'm just not sure which way to go yet. Anywho...



Janet' said:


> Yeah, I won't be gone for good...I just will have to curb my time here...You know I can't leave you girls along for too long!!!


 
Yeah, girl. You know we don't know how to ack withoutcha. And who would be the head cheerleader for every little thing we do? *sniff*


----------



## shania28 (Jan 16, 2011)

I would like to join the challenge if it is not to late.

Some things you can share are: 
Current Length: Between MBL and WL
Regimen: DC with steam once a week, protective styles (braids/twists) 90% of the time, moisturize 2x daily
Plans: To join this challenge to keep me accountable to reaching my goal
Hip Length Date: December 2011

1st pic-Stretched natural hair
2nd pic-Flat Iron hair before trim
3rd pic -Flat Iron hair after trim (starting length)


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 17, 2011)

shania28 said:


> I would like to join the challenge if it is not to late.
> 
> Some things you can share are:
> Current Length: Between MBL and WL
> ...



* You have beautiful hair. Its so healthy and shinny. Youll definitly be there by December *


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice hair Shania28

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 17, 2011)

BostonMaria you and your daughters hair is lovely 

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who gave their opinion on the denman brush blowdry method I saw on youtube.   I really appreciated it.  

I've actually decided to try to avoid blowdrying completely until April or May.  I will wear stretched styles as much as possible and find some way to care for my ends during this. I'm currently wearing a braidout in a low bun.  I might have been a little over zealous in joining this challenge.  But I hope not; I haven't seen my hair straight since June so I only have an idea of my current hair length (siggy pic)


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jan 17, 2011)

shania28 said:


> I would like to join the challenge if it is not to late.



Your hair is very nice and healthy!  Do you use anything for shine?- if so, please share


----------



## shania28 (Jan 17, 2011)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> Your hair is very nice and healthy!  Do you use anything for shine?- if so, please share


Thank you, I don't use anythiing for shine. The only thing I can think of that give me the shine is EVCO.


----------



## Ms Lala (Jan 17, 2011)

Well I am bunning it this week.  I didn't feel like doing anything else.  I have a 4 day work week so I'm hoping my bun will hold up until Friday.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 19, 2011)

* Bought some oils today, I will tell you all about my mixture when I put it together.

I was going to wait until the 27th to take out my braids to make it one month but I'm going to take it out on the 21st and either wear a bun until the 2nd or redo my braids on the 23rd I haven't made up my mind yet :/*


----------



## Janet' (Jan 19, 2011)

Just checking in- doing a wash and go pony!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm still stretching.  I knew the texlax was out when I couldn't resist cowashing a couple nights ago.  Was planning to blow out my roots a bit but got distracted with some health issues going on with my mom.  So, I'm pretty much walking around with my 6 detangled braids from my last cowash.  I really don't feel like doing much right now.  Will probably moisturize and rebraid 'em.  And, yeah, I even go out like this.  bump it.

I hope everyone's doing well and wish you a divalicious day!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 19, 2011)

So I need help from you experts. Two weeks ago I had an interview and I used brown gel twice that week but only redid my bun twice that week (no other manipulation). I co-washed the at the end of that week. Had another interview so I used gel again on Monday. Hair is in the same bun and I feel like keeping it in until Saturday. Do ya'll think I absolutely need to wash it out immediately? I don't want to hinder any progress but I reeeaaallly don't feel like being bothered with my hair right now.


ETA: Definitely praying for you and your family njoy.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 19, 2011)

@Lafemme
Yes if you can CW if not soften it up w some water just sligtly dampen it smith w condish and reapply gel.  That's a protein gel you want to be careful with it.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 19, 2011)

Lucia said:


> @Lafemme
> Yes if you can CW if not soften it up w some water just sligtly dampen it smith w condish and reapply gel.  That's a protein gel you want to be careful with it.



oh no no I'm not applying anymore gel. I just did that for the interviews. I just didn't know if I needed to wash it out or if I could wait a few days. So thanks, I'll just spritz with water, moisturize and wash this weekend.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello all!  I'm guess I'm just checking in 

I've been trying to keep my hair straight for the winter and I feel like it has made my life a little easier.  Plus, it keeps the knots at bay and my shed hair just glides out instead of becoming a tangled mess.  I'm debating on trimming 1/2inch or just waiting a few weeks....Decisions, decisions.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm due to relax but decided to stretch past 16wks and go for 24-26wks. I did an Aphoghee 2 step treatment last night and decided to flat iron my roots. I tried to rotate the pics. These the best pics I could get










Trying to show scalp LOL, fail






Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok Im in.. can I hang out too?? Ok I am gonna relax in a week, I am 11 weeks.. I cannot take the naps. I pretty much a smidge from my avatar pic, but will post a pic once my relaxer is done and i straighten... All of you have gorgeous, to die for hair!!! Good job!!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 19, 2011)

@shopaholic
Nice pics looks like your grazing HL congratz


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 19, 2011)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I'm due to relax but decided to stretch past 16wks and go for 24-26wks. I did an Aphoghee 2 step treatment last night and decided to flat iron my roots. I tried to rotate the pics. These the best pics I could get
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* Your hair is long and healthy, I can't help but stare. What did you do to get it WSL?*


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 19, 2011)

K so I decided to just spritz with water and applied conditioner to keep my edges smooth and Care Free Curl Gold to moisturize my ends and put it back in the bun. I was going to straighten this weekend (out of boredom) but I will stick to my reggie and wait until the end of the month to straighten. I know ya'll don't care but I'm typing this out as a reminder to myself lol so this weekend I'm going to wash and condition with those naked naturals samples and style for a braidout. Probably wear the braidout for the weekend and go back to bunning for next week. Hopefully all this low manipulation and protective styling shows me a wonderful difference by April.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks! Well being consistent, shampooing and. DC twice a wk. Keeping up with treatments and trimming atleast 1/4" every relaxer unless needed sooner.  I did a lot of roller setting for most of my journey or I airdry. I relax every 16 wks or longer.  





PeculiarDaye said:


> * Your hair is long and healthy, I can't help but stare. What did you do to get it WSL?*


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jan 20, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I know ya'll don't care but I'm typing this out as a reminder to myself lol so this weekend I'm going to wash and condition with those naked naturals samples and style for a braidout.



I care!    I'm sorry I couldn't offer you any advice on the gel/bun issue.  I've never used brown gel.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jan 20, 2011)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App



Look at all that length!  Just lovely! I agree with Lucia, you are practically there! Congrats!


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 21, 2011)

I did my henna treatment and snipped all the split ends so I think I'm actually going to hold off on the trim until March when I was planning to do it.  The henna worked amazing.  I mixed it with conditioner and left it in over night.  When I washed it out and detangled it felt like butter.  I want to do it again, but I don't want to overdo it.  Maybe in March as well.

Great update Shopaholic.  It looks to me like you should be skimming HL already.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 21, 2011)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Thanks! Well being consistent, shampooing and. DC twice a wk. Keeping up with treatments and trimming atleast 1/4" every relaxer unless needed sooner.  I did a lot of roller setting for most of my journey or I airdry. I relax every 16 wks or longer.



*You've done an amazing job with your hair . Do you wear a lot of buns or braids. Listening to your hair is the most simplest/hard job, and you've conquered it  you'll be Hip Length by March I believe. Looks to me like your grazing it. 

 Do You use the Henna Treatment?*


----------



## Nya33 (Jan 21, 2011)

Cheering you on ladies!!!

Just want to say you have mastered growing and looking after your hair and have shown that consistency and determination will help you reach your goals. I'm learning so much from you with my EL self agan.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you very much! I wear a lot of buns now more than I did before hitting WSL, I also would wear 2 large twist or 2 french braids, especially in the summer. I want to start doing more elegant updos though. 





PeculiarDaye said:


> *You've done an amazing job with your hair . Do you wear a lot of buns or braids. Listening to your hair is the most simplest/hard job, and you've conquered it  you'll be Hip Length by March I believe. Looks to me like your grazing it.
> 
> Do You use the Henna Treatment?*





Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Jan 24, 2011)

Small update:  I finally did a rollerset.  I'm 10 weeks post, stretching for another 2-3 weeks.


----------



## memee1978 (Jan 25, 2011)

count me in....


----------



## princessdi (Jan 25, 2011)

Okay Whimsy, I know it's way late but I'm joining you ladies and am shooting for HL by December 2011.  I've been told that I'm already WL so I guess I need to withdraw myself from that challenge.

It's hard to imagine myself at HL, but HL here I come....:Copy of 2cool:

Can I join you ladies?


----------



## kami11213 (Jan 25, 2011)

Shopaholic and Optimus, gorgeous hair!


----------



## Lita (Jan 25, 2011)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I'm due to relax but decided to stretch past 16wks and go for 24-26wks. I did an Aphoghee 2 step treatment last night and decided to flat iron my roots. I tried to rotate the pics. These the best pics I could get
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 Great Progress...So silky...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 25, 2011)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Small update:  I finally did a rollerset.  I'm 10 weeks post, stretching for another 2-3 weeks.





..Very pretty..ALL THAT SHINE 

...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 26, 2011)

Shopaholic you are So close...you may as well head over to the tailbone challenge now! 

OPTIMUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSS
oh my god i just went lesbian over your hair, i wanna play in it lol.
It looks GREAT, so long so lush, sooooooo pretty!!!
Your hair is BEAUTIFUL OPT!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 26, 2011)

I would love to unofficially join this challenge


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jan 26, 2011)

Optimus and Shopaholic, you both have gorgeous hair. I love your layers Optimus.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 26, 2011)

Yup so I'm gonna rant real quick rather than make a new thread.....so I've figured out why the heck my hair always reverts. Michigan has freakin humid winters! How dare she! The humidity was 89% today like wtf! So I'm going to start straightening once a month to slightly heat train my hair. I don't want my texture to change I just want my hair to last an entire week like back in the day. This is also the time to experiment and see if my hair can handle the heat. My relaxed hair can take the beating. So I'll be posting pics this weekend. Hope I'm back at WL!


----------



## Sunshine_One (Jan 26, 2011)

WOW!  You ladies have it on popping in this  thread!  I'm going to official LURK this thread!  Very inspiring!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 27, 2011)

@whimsy 
Just read your hairblog about cutting your hair and donating 
They don't really give your hair to cancer kids it's for alopecia kids and it has to have never been dyed colored heat straitened  and I think even natural straight. also everyone says synthetic wigs look better and last longer. It takes 2-3 heads of WL hair to make 1 wig that only lasts 2 weeks. 
Look it up Don't be a sucker.
Locks of Love

To be eligible to receive a hairpiece, a child must:

Be 21 years or younger.
Have long-term or short-term hair loss from alopecia areata (an autoimmune illness), scalp burns, or a similar medical condition.
Provide proof of financial need.

Locks of Love does not provide all hairpieces free of charge. According to its website, prices for human-hair wigs are set on a sliding scale based on the recipient's family income.

Locks of Love has received criticism for its practice of selling donated hair, rather than using it in wigs as the donors expect. They refer to the hair they sell as "unusable material," but the buyers are using it to make wigs. According to a 2003 report by the Better Business Bureau’s Wise Giving Alliance, in 2002 alone Locks of Love had raised over $150,000 by selling donated hair and had received another $213,000 in charitable contributions and grants, but provided only 113 human-hair wigs. Their 2008 IRS Form 990 reported over $1,925,000 in total revenue but stated that they gave only 401 hairpieces / wigs to Locks of Love recipients.

Locks of Love representatives are frequent guests on The Oprah Winfrey Show and other daytime television shows, where they provide haircuts to guests and audience members. Though the representatives and show hosts normally suggest that the hair collected during the show will go into a wig, that the wigs are given free of charge to children with cancer, neither of these outcomes is guaranteed. [3][4][5] The organization was formed to help people with the illness of alopecia, not necessarily to help cancer patients.[5]


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 28, 2011)

Dare I dream? I'll cheer you all on and if I get there (have specific health problems) then I'll post here. I have a couple pics, sorry but it's from my cell phone and they aren't so good, IDK why? AND they're big as all get out BUT anyhoo.... And a link to pic comparison thread (finally did one from Nov 2009-Jan 2011) from shoulder length to here.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...4-month-pics-w-set-back-explanations-etc.html












Flatironed natural 4a, fine thin strands, but super dense (tons of strands) . Most hair is blowed out, nothing but hair on the head pinned up... just twisted and pinned up. One section was lightly flat ironed cause hey I got tired. I just pulled it partially straightened section for length(not taunt cause I don't want too much tension) As for flatironing it all out what's the use as I'm just going to braid it up anyways. Maybe put a weave in in FEB. Towel is at waist. Hate gaining weight when eating right and seeing that waist of mine but oh well, perhaps medication will stay balanced this time so I can get it back off again.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 28, 2011)

I am excited to see what June Brings this way. I am not a person who gets rapid growth in the summer, but I am still excited none the less.  

At the end of the year I wil be getting a nice trim (1 inch or so) to make my ends great for the start of the new year. 

I will be Wigging it, Bunning when not in wigs until.......Until!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 28, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I am excited to see what June Brings this way. I am not a person who gets rapid growth in the summer, but I am still excited none the less.
> 
> At the end of the year I wil be getting a nice trim (1 inch or so) to make my ends great for the start of the new year.
> 
> I will be Wigging it, Bunning when not in wigs until.......Until!


 
I understand. I think I'm going to check my length at the end of the summer, or early fall as I just check it in January.  I will weave it up and out of the way (as I've had braids w/ no fake hair, just cornrows for the past year and I'm pretty tired of that.).  I'll just co wash in between until it's time to take it out do some hard core dcs, let my scalp breathe a little and repeat.

I am going to trim the slightest amount on the new moon (tiny amout cause I've hacked off too much hair evening it out in the past 14 months)...just enough to get the new moon growth. i always trim on that, so I might as well continue. Learned from Lucia though I heard about it before then. After I trim the ends I'm weaving it up and kim. I'm excited to see what summer brings too!


----------



## kami11213 (Jan 28, 2011)

Just checking in... Haven't done much to my hair, just washing and conditioning mostly bi-wkly and keeping my hair braided up under a wig. I'll be flat ironing in 2 wks so I'll post a length check then....


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 30, 2011)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Small update:  I finally did a rollerset.  I'm 10 weeks post, stretching for another 2-3 weeks.


Gorgeous, gorgeous, GORGEOUS!  Especially for an at home job! You're well on your way, lady!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jan 31, 2011)

Ladies-confession time: I haven't been taking care of my hair recently...  shame on me!


----------



## Ms Lala (Jan 31, 2011)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> Ladies-confession time: I haven't been taking care of my hair recently...  shame on me!




I've been lazy w/my hair lately.  I'm still moisturizing etc... but it's been in this rough looking bun.  I really need to wash it.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jan 31, 2011)

Ms Lala said:


> I've been lazy w/my hair lately.  I'm still moisturizing etc... but it's been in this rough looking bun.  I really need to wash it.



Me too!  My hair really needs to be washed but it's a lengthy energy consuming process where I need to know *exactly *how I will styling my hair after it's washed.  What is your moisturizing process Ms. Lala?- my hair is in a bun too coughatangledbuncough


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 31, 2011)

C'mon you hair-lazy girls... have a wash day and fall back in love with your hair.  do a prepoo and an invigorating poo (or cowash) and DC that gorgeous hair.  
Even if you put it right back in a bun when you're done moisturizing, at least you did something fresh!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 31, 2011)

* Hey ladies,  I know I've been gone for a week, I was out of town. But I did end up bunning it for the week. I haven't oiled my scalp so it is a little ichy here and there. 

Well I'll be back to my braids in a couple of days. I was loving the fact that I didnt have to wake up and comb my hair all I had to do was moisture and go *


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Feb 1, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> C'mon you hair-lazy girls... have a wash day and fall back in love with your hair.  do a prepoo and an invigorating poo (or cowash) and DC that gorgeous hair.
> Even if you put it right back in a bun when you're done moisturizing, at least you did something fresh!



That is amazingly true! Whenever I wash or pamper my hair I do find myself falling back in love w/ it.  Any other time I can't say the same. lol  Thanks for the needed push Whimsy!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi ladies, I need some advice again please....

I have my first "grown up" interview in two weeks for my first choice job at a place I would really like to work after graduation.

I have to make a decision: *Straighten or not straighten?
*
Option 1: Have a trusted individual flat iron my hair

Note:  I haven't flat ironed my hair since June' 10.  Last blow dry December '10
I originally wanted to wait until June (mid of this year) to straighten and enjoy a year of not straightening/progress.

Option 2: Blowdry my hair and style it like this:

Is this style childish?  Unprofessional or unpolished?

Please share your thoughts with me


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Feb 1, 2011)

Depending on what kind of job it is will determine if it is seen as unpolished and unprofessional unfortunately. I wore buns to my med school interviews but I slicked them back with gel because I knew the chances of the interviewers understanding my hair would be slim to none. If you can't slick your hair down, I would straighten if I were you. We don't want hair to get in the way of getting a job.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 1, 2011)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> Hi ladies, I need some advice again please....
> 
> I have my first "grown up" interview in two weeks for my first choice job at a place I would really like to work after graduation.
> 
> ...



I think this style is classic & polished. I think you should do this than flatiron. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 1, 2011)

I finally washed my hair after I went to the salon on the 15th. My curls came back and shrinkage took over LOL I never ever wait 15 days to wash my hair but I was so sick I thought I had strep throat. It was a viral infection and I'm doing ok. My flatironed hair still looked awesome on day 15 because I would wrap my hair at night. I was loving the long silky look LOL  I was getting my hair caught on everything though. Even when I wore my purse on my arm! So it's time to do protective styling again. 

This weekend my plans are too buy coconut oil and prepoo, then rollerset & bun. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Feb 1, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Depending on what kind of job it is will determine if it is seen as unpolished and unprofessional unfortunately. I wore buns to my med school interviews but I slicked them back with gel because I knew the chances of the interviewers understanding my hair would be slim to none. If you can't slick your hair down, I would straighten if I were you. We don't want hair to get in the way of getting a job.



It's a job in healthcare.  And my hair + slicked down?  Not in a million years!  lol


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Feb 1, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> I think this style is classic & polished. I think you should do this than flatiron.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Forgive me, but I'm a little confused.  Did you suggest the blowdried bun or a flatironed look?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Feb 1, 2011)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> Forgive me, but I'm a little confused.  Did you suggest the blowdried bun or a flatironed look?



I think she said you should do the blow dried bun


----------



## Ms Lala (Feb 1, 2011)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> It's a job in healthcare.  And my hair + slicked down?  Not in a million years!  lol



Have you tried damp bunning?  I find that is the only way I can smooth  my hair down in the front.  I have to do it on damp hair and tie it down  w/a scarf. I have to layer some type of heavy product like grease to smooth my hair then a little bit of gel on top of that for hold.   It will last me a couple days.  My blown out hair is so much  bigger and harder to bun. A bun done on hair that's been twisted or  braided first would look nice also IMO.






edited to correct spelling


----------



## wyldcurlz (Feb 2, 2011)

Ms Lala said:


> *Have you tried damp bunning?  I find that is the only way I can smooth  my hair down in the front.  I have to do it on damp hair and tie it down  w/a scarf.* I have to layer some type of heavy product like grease to smooth my hair then a little bit of gel on top of that for hold.   It will last me a couple days.  My blown out hair is so much  bigger and harder to bun. A bun down on hair that's been twisted or  braided first would look nice also IMO.


 OMG!!! So HAPPY I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE!! My hair WILL NOT lay down no matter what! Damp bunning, heavy product and scarf are the ONLY way! So glad i'm not alone, Ms Lala!



Ms Lala said:


> I've been lazy w/my hair lately.  I'm still moisturizing etc... but it's been in this rough looking bun.  I really need to wash it.





a_ caribbean_dream said:


> Ladies-confession time: I haven't been taking care of my hair recently...  shame on me!


and yet again, i've found my sisters! i've been lazy/scared/don't know what to do with my hair....so i haven't done anything. a few CW's & damp buns here and there, that's it. Seriously, i don't know *what* to do with my hair! ugh...


Whimsy said:


> C'mon you hair-lazy girls... have a wash day and fall back in love with your hair.  do a prepoo and an invigorating poo (or cowash) and DC that gorgeous hair.
> Even if you put it right back in a bun when you're done moisturizing, at least you did something fresh!


 Thanks for the suggestion, Whimsy!


----------



## wyldcurlz (Feb 2, 2011)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> Hi ladies, I need some advice again please....
> 
> I have my first "grown up" interview in two weeks for my first choice job at a place I would really like to work after graduation.
> 
> ...



i work in a conservative, yet fashionable industry where it seems brains & looks are equally important. IF you're don't want to flat iron it, try a more sleek version of your bun. heaven knows i have trouble with buns, like Ms. Lala, i HAVE to damp bun in order to slick my hair down enough. but for a job interview, i'd say either do a more sleek/tighter version of that bun or flat iron. and GOOD LUCK!!! very exciting times for you!!


----------



## Dee Raven (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh my gosh you guys.  I just saw a picture of myself from probably seven years ago when I had the cutest shoulder length haircut.  You have no idea what kind of temptation I felt to cut my hair.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 2, 2011)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> Forgive me, but I'm a little confused.  Did you suggest the blowdried bun or a flatironed look?



Sorry I'm on the LHCF App and the pictures weren't so clear. I thought you were wearing a curly bun. I'd either do a damp slicked back bun or a flatironed bun. I use black gel to tame the frizz. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Janet' (Feb 2, 2011)

Just checking in...I'm currently hiding my hair with tams- I just love these things!!!! I did two-strand twists on Sunday- can we say- DISASTER!!!! Anyhoo, it does make a great protective style!!! How are y'all doing?


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Feb 2, 2011)

@ acarribeandream. The bun is cute but I would make it a little more Sleek. If u flat iron please do it yourself I don't want you to have anymore set backs. Plus if it does not get aa straight as you may want, you can always do a nice updo/bun.

Sent from my Zio


----------



## kami11213 (Feb 2, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Just checking in...I'm currently hiding my hair with tams- I just love these things!!!! I did two-strand twists on Sunday- can we say- DISASTER!!!! Anyhoo, it does make a great protective style!!! How are y'all doing?


 
Hey Janet, I did a two strand twist out a couple of months ago and it came out horrible also , come to think of it my two strand twists always come out bad... lol


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 2, 2011)

kami11213 said:


> Hey Janet, I did a two strand twist out a couple of months ago and it came out horrible also , come to think of it my two strand twists always come out bad... lol



My two strand twists look awful on me  The last time I did it I ended up looking like Shirley Temple on crack LOL

I am under my steamer.  I am doing a pre-poo mixture of stinky Amla oil, Avocado oil, EVOO, and Honey.  I'm going to rinse it out in a minute and leave my hair in a bun for a few days.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Feb 3, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Just checking in...I'm currently hiding my hair with tams- I just love these things!!!! I did two-strand twists on Sunday- can we say- DISASTER!!!! Anyhoo, it does make a great protective style!!! How are y'all doing?



what are tams????   (sorry, not familiar with this one.)


----------



## Ms Lala (Feb 3, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> what are tams????   (sorry, not familiar with this one.)




I was wondering too but didn't ask.  Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 3, 2011)

tams are those brimless hats. Think of those french hats.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 3, 2011)

I've been wearing my 2-strand twists braided ina french braid for the past week or so. I hope my hair doesn't fall off from neglect. I just don't have time to do anything to it.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 3, 2011)

I steam DC my hair last weekend then wore it in a damp baggied bun all week
Its really keeping my ends moist & protected. I'm still doing nightly scalp massages w my sulfur oil mixture. 
I'm thinking about trying this hairstyle for spring summer cause I have to practice it first though. I saw someone wearing this style to work and it's professional looking and neat her hair is out of the way to. 
It's 2 big African braids then wrap the braided length around into a bun in the back. I don't know if my natural hair is long enough yet to do this. 
HHG 






http://www.newhairstyles2010.com/wp...ic/cache/b997f_Anne-Hathaway-Braided-Updo.jpg


----------



## hillytmj (Feb 4, 2011)

I know I'm late, but I'd like to join. I haven't been on the forum lately, so I'm happy to get/lend support and inspiration from all of you ladies. We can do this. 

Starting pic Jan. 6, 2011


----------



## NaniDiamond (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm on board with the APL length peeps....not addin' any pics, but just know that I'm wicha....

my regimen:

TwinLab Womens Daily Ultra vitamins
10 glasses water / day
shooting for 7hrs of sleep /day
not coloring at all...I will later,;not needed since clips cover my entire head
Ashwaganda supplements (to help balance internal stress )
clip on weave as protective style
washing once/ week using moisturizing shampoo and conditioner
clarifying scalp (Detox shampoo by ABBA...or Ion)
Aphoghee Tx (treatment) every 6wks
moisturizing scalp and under weave using jojoba oil & coconut oil mixture (just the two)
keeping hair follicles unclogged with Groganic Root lifter spray 
clipping ends every other month (light dusting that is)

no relaxing til December --last relaxer March or May 2010

we shall see ladies!


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 6, 2011)

Bought some Aubrey Organics HS and I will steam tomorrow, put curlers in my hair.  I was going to leave my hair curly the month of February but I have the bad habit of going to sleep in non-protective styles.

I might change it up and get red highlights in my hair in March, getting ready for spring.  Let's see if I get the courage to do it.

Off Topic: So glad that KT thread got the lock


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you to all the ladies who responded to my interview hair dilemma amidst this challenge.  Still trying to make a decision-will let you guys know what I decide to do.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 8, 2011)

Good morning, hip chicks!  So you know I've been just stressed and all over the place, with no time to even think about my hair. I must've ignored it for at least two weeks. Yesterday was my first opportunity to have a few hours to myself in a non-healthcare-related way. I got home from the hospital early and decided that I would DC, cowash and oil rinse my hair. Girls, let me tell you, I LOVE my hair!!! I almost forgot how long it grew. It's really just hitting me that I'm in the friggin hip length challenge already. What the?!

Hairnorexia aside, are you all just like, "dang, my hair is long"? I mean, scrolling through the thread and looking at all of your pics, I feel so honored to even be in the same challenge. And then to wash my hair and have it actually feel long enough to actually belong in this challenge? 

Ok. I'm just tripping because I'm finally getting back to doing something normal and it feels great!!! Please excuse the temporary insanity.  Carry on. 


.


----------



## Janet' (Feb 8, 2011)

NJoy said:


> tams are those brimless hats. Think of those french hats.



Exactly NJoy...I'll see if I can find a picture for you ladies!!!!  Peace be with you NJoy!


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 8, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Good morning, hip chicks!  So you know I've been just stressed and all over the place, with no time to even think about my hair. I must've ignored it for at least two weeks. Yesterday was my first opportunity to have a few hours to myself in a non-healthcare-related way. I got home from the hospital early and decided that I would DC, cowash and oil rinse my hair. Girls, let me tell you, I LOVE my hair!!! I almost forgot how long it grew. It's really just hitting me that I'm in the friggin hip length challenge already. What the?!
> 
> Hairnorexia aside, are you all just like, "dang, my hair is long"? I mean, scrolling through the thread and looking at all of your pics, I feel so honored to even be in the same challenge. And then to wash my hair and have it actually feel long enough to actually belong in this challenge?
> 
> ...



NJoy, when I got my hair professionally done a month ago I was walking around like you couldn't tell me nuthin LOLOLOL  I love the length, I won't lie.  I knew it was long when I was holding my purse on my arm and it still got tangled up in my hair. How ridiculous is that!  My hair is thriving and I'm happy with it.  I am looking forward to seeing how long it can grow this year.  I don't think I'm going to go past hip length though.  

BTW how long is your hair now?  It is waist length?  I wish I could use Sulfur and speed up the process, but last time I used it I got an allergic reaction.

My hair is back to curly for now and I bought some Amla and will go back to the Ayurvedic stuff that made my hair thrive a few years ago.  I deep conditioned with AOHR yesterday, but I might do it again today and add steam. Its nasty outside and my hair needs moisture.


----------



## Janet' (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok...Attached is a picture of me in my tam with a bow on it. Excuse the bad picture quality...


----------



## NJoy (Feb 8, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Exactly NJoy...I'll see if I can find a picture for you ladies!!!! Peace be with you NJoy!


 
I couldn't think of what to call the french hat but, it's a beret. My grandmother used to think she was the shiznit with her tams tipped to the side. That's the only way I knew the word tam. 




BostonMaria said:


> NJoy, when I got my hair professionally done a month ago I was walking around like you couldn't tell me nuthin LOLOLOL I love the length, I won't lie. I knew it was long when I was holding my purse on my arm and it still got tangled up in my hair. How ridiculous is that! My hair is thriving and I'm happy with it. I am looking forward to seeing how long it can grow this year. I don't think I'm going to go past hip length though.
> 
> BTW how long is your hair now? It is waist length? I wish I could use Sulfur and speed up the process, but last time I used it I got an allergic reaction.
> 
> My hair is back to curly for now and I bought some Amla and will go back to the Ayurvedic stuff that made my hair thrive a few years ago. I deep conditioned with AOHR yesterday, but I might do it again today and add steam. Its nasty outside and my hair needs moisture.


 
Girl, I can imagine how fly you were feeling. Your avi keeps me . You got the swing AND the bling. Niiiice!

My last check was barely grazing wl but I'll take it. I think if I wasn't stretching at the end of the year and too scared to use the sulfur, I could have been solidly wl. Ah well, I'm going to start trimming to get rid of those layers this year. I just got them before I started and regretted it ever since. I like the V shape. Just don't want the layers. I look at hair like yours to help me decide what I really want.  Oh, and I'm still not using the sulfur mix because I'm 7 months post. I don't know whether it would be too drying and cause a setback but, I don't really want to find out either.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Feb 8, 2011)

You look cute Janet'.

Hey Ladies! 
I am officially no direct heat at ALL in 2011.  No rollersets either *sniffle*.  I'm putting my rollos in the garage to avoid temptation.

I am going back to the things I used to do when I first started the hair forums:

Buns
Braidouts
Ayurvedic oils and powders
(Co)Wash and DC 2x a week
Relax every 8-10 weeks cause my hair is strong and stretching can kiss...


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 9, 2011)

Sounds good Optypoo, hope it works out for you...what sparked the change?

Janet' i like the hat - i haven't heard the word TAM in AGES!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 9, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> NJoy, when I got my hair professionally done a month ago I was walking around like you couldn't tell me nuthin LOLOLOL  I love the length, I won't lie.  I knew it was long when I was holding my purse on my arm and it still got tangled up in my hair. How ridiculous is that!  My hair is thriving and I'm happy with it.  I am looking forward to seeing how long it can grow this year.  I don't think I'm going to go past hip length though.



TESTIFY!!!!!

LOVE 
THIS


----------



## Janet' (Feb 9, 2011)

Optimus_Prime said:


> You look cute Janet'.
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> I am officially no direct heat at ALL in 2011.  No rollersets either *sniffle*.  I'm putting my rollos in the garage to avoid temptation.
> ...



Thanks Optimus_Prime



Whimsy said:


> Sounds good Optypoo, hope it works out for you...what sparked the change?
> 
> Janet' i like the hat - i haven't heard the word TAM in AGES!!!



Whimsy...Thanks, yeah- I don't know what else to call them- I'm in my 30s- we call them Tams, lol!!!!


----------



## Ms Lala (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi ladies!!! I've been wearing a twist out this week.  I'm really debating if I want to grow my hair all the way to HL.  My current length seems like enough to manage , especially since I've been wearing it loose more often .  I'm going to stay in the challenge though it will force me to keep up my hair care.  I'm thinking of growing a little past WL and maintaining w/trims.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Feb 9, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Sounds good Optypoo, hope it works out for you...*what sparked the change?*


 
My hair hasn't fallen out or anything.  I'm just tired of the stretching mania among relaxed heads and TBH, I don't care to deal with my natural texture much at all erplexed.  I don't like taking any extra time to detangle.  

As for the ayurvedic stuff, I just didn't bring any with me when I went to MD and so I fell off that wagon for a while.  Now I have the products again so I'm starting back up.

I love my rollersets, but by about 4 weeks post, I'm tempted to blow out or flat iron my roots and I normally rollerset every 5 days.



Janet' said:


> Thanks @Optimus_Prime



You're very welcome


----------



## Lucia (Feb 9, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Good morning, hip chicks!  So you know I've been just stressed and all over the place, with no time to even think about my hair. I must've ignored it for at least two weeks. Yesterday was my first opportunity to have a few hours to myself in a non-healthcare-related way. I got home from the hospital early and decided that I would DC, cowash and oil rinse my hair. Girls, let me tell you, I LOVE my hair!!! I almost forgot how long it grew. It's really just hitting me that I'm in the friggin hip length challenge already. What the?!
> 
> Hairnorexia aside, are you all just like, "dang, my hair is long"? I mean, scrolling through the thread and looking at all of your pics, I feel so honored to even be in the same challenge. And then to wash my hair and have it actually feel long enough to actually belong in this challenge?
> 
> ...



You're hair really took off last year and it's healthy and thick too.  Weren't you using sulfur and oil as a growth aide last year, why change what works.  BTW will you grow passed HL?  




BostonMaria said:


> NJoy, when I got my hair professionally done a month ago I was walking around like you couldn't tell me nuthin LOLOLOL  I love the length, I won't lie.  I knew it was long when I was holding my purse on my arm and it still got tangled up in my hair. How ridiculous is that!  My hair is thriving and I'm happy with it.  I am looking forward to seeing how long it can grow this year.  I don't think I'm going to go past hip length though.
> 
> BTW how long is your hair now?  It is waist length?  I wish I could use Sulfur and speed up the process, but last time I used it I got an allergic reaction.
> 
> My hair is back to curly for now and I bought some Amla and will go back to the Ayurvedic stuff that made my hair thrive a few years ago.  I deep conditioned with AOHR yesterday, but I might do it again today and add steam. Its nasty outside and my hair needs moisture.



You're update pics looks fab the length, the thickness the shine just gorgeous. 
HL is around the corner you're so close. 




Ms Lala said:


> Hi ladies!!! I've been wearing a twist out this week.  I'm really debating if I want to grow my hair all the way to HL.  My current length seems like enough to manage , especially since I've been wearing it loose more often .  I'm going to stay in the challenge though it will force me to keep up my hair care.  I'm thinking of growing a little past WL and maintaining w/trims.



You're hair would look great passed HL.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 10, 2011)

Today was the day that I was going to texlax but, being so busy with my parents, I had no time to prep so, I've pushed it back, at least another 2 weeks and will be doing a trim today instead.




Lucia said:


> You're hair really took off last year and it's healthy and thick too. Weren't you using sulfur and oil as a growth aide last year, why change what works. BTW will you grow passed HL?


 
Yes, I was definitely using the sulfur mix last year. I stopped around November of last year because I'm stretching my relaxer and had never done a long stretch. Everyone talks about breakage at the point of demarc had me all paranoid so, since I didn't know how the sulfur mix would affect this, I just decided to discontinue until I felt comfortable. I'm 7 months post now. Sulfur has a tendency to be drying so, I'd add moisturizing oils. I just wasn't sure and didn't want to risk all the hard work.

I'm well into my stretch and feel comfortable that I could resume but, I'm right on the edge of texlaxing. I've been trying to decide week by week since I was 24 wks post. And with sulfur, you have to stop using it 2 weeks prior to relaxing. I'm STILL struggling with whether to go ahead and texlax, continue stretching or go ahead and officially claim transition. That limbo is what has me hesitant to start back on the sulfur. I'm no longer paranoid. It's more of a timing issue now.

As for going beyond hl, I don't think so. I'm not really sure I want to be full hl either. Somewhere between wl and hl is probably my goal length. And from there, it's a matter of growing out these layers.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Feb 10, 2011)

Just checking in: Been feeling apathetic about my hair, sleeping with no scarf, haven't washed in two weeks BUT I have been applying grease everynight so hopefully that layer of grease is protecting my strands from the cold air and cotton pillows. I'm gonna dust as soon as I find my shears and probably trim next month when I straighten again. Thinkinh about extending my wash days to once a month anyway. Who knows, who cares? Blah!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 10, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Just checking in: Been feeling apathetic about my hair, sleeping with no scarf, haven't washed in two weeks BUT I have been applying grease everynight so hopefully that layer of grease is protecting my strands from the cold air and cotton pillows. I'm gonna dust as soon as I find my shears and probably trim next month when I straighten again. Thinkinh about extending my wash days to once a month anyway. Who knows, who cares? Blah!



:hardslap:

GET IT TOGETHER!!!!

If you're not into doing your hair at least protect it at night!  
PLEASE! For the love of all things holy!

I think you need a beauty day.  Give yourself a nice massaging shampoo, a long warm DC, moisturize and style your hair, give yourself a facial and do your nails or something too....you'll feel fab and rejuvenated about your hair.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 10, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> :hardslap:
> 
> GET IT TOGETHER!!!!
> 
> ...


 
I second that, Whimsy! And don't make up have to slap you again.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Feb 10, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Just checking in: Been feeling apathetic about my hair, sleeping with no scarf, haven't washed in two weeks BUT I have been applying grease everynight so hopefully that layer of grease is protecting my strands from the cold air and cotton pillows. I'm gonna dust as soon as I find my shears and probably trim next month when I straighten again. Thinkinh about extending my wash days to once a month anyway. Who knows, who cares? Blah!




I have definitely been there and felt that way before but I have to agree with Whimsy and everyone else.  You need to get it together!

No scarf?!!!!!??  Girl........  lol

Set aside some time soon.  Also try looking at some inspirational heads w/ HP or longer length- that usually helps me remember why I am putting all this extra care.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 10, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle
Hey everyone gets the hair blahs but you can ignore your hair while still taking care of it but you can't neglect it. Maybe simplifying your regimen might help.hth


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Feb 10, 2011)

OUCH! Please don't slap me again!

I'll try to remember to wear my bonnet but that's all I can promise. I guess I'm regressing to the pre-hhj days and I never wore a scarf and my hair was growing just fine. Mix that memory with an IDC attitude + the fact that my hair is straight right now so I don't have to deal with tangles and this is what happens. Blah! My stomach hurts. Maybe I'll feel differently this weekend.


ETA: Ok I'll be honest. I really feel like my hair isn't going to get any longer than this. So there's the truth. Don't know why I feel this way but I guess that's why I'm behaving this way. I need some braids or something.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 10, 2011)

Ladies pls vote on a new length name 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...669-vote-your-fav-name-new-length-marker.html


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 11, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> OUCH! Please don't slap me again!
> 
> I'll try to remember to wear my bonnet but that's all I can promise. I guess I'm regressing to the pre-hhj days and I never wore a scarf and my hair was growing just fine. Mix that memory with an IDC attitude + the fact that my hair is straight right now so I don't have to deal with tangles and this is what happens. Blah! My stomach hurts. Maybe I'll feel differently this weekend.
> 
> ...



((HUG))
No more slapping, I promise.

Listen.  Your hair can grow loooooonger than you expect.  DO NOT SET LIMITS IN YOUR MIND BECAUSE WHATEVER YOU THINK YOU WILL MANIFEST!!!

If you believe you can only be shoulder length, that's what you'll be.  If you believe you'll be booty length, that's what you'll be!!!

CHOOSE WHAT YOU WANT AND LET YOUR HAIR GROW TO THAT LENGTH!!!

don't sabotage yourself.
it's wholly unnecessary.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 11, 2011)

Just got a package in the mail a few minutes ago.  Looks like I got a date with a box of Amla tonight! Watch out now!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 11, 2011)

Welp! I dusted and did a small trim. That was fun. Now what?  I guess I'll DC while my ends are fresh. Benefits of working from home. Well...sort of working from home. And I WILL get some work done but, hey. It's Friday. Maybe I'll do a facial and soak my feet while I'm at it. I hope no one comes to the door. 

Happy Friday ladies.


ETA:  And someone SHO came to the door too.  Isn't that always the way?  Ah well


----------



## Janet' (Feb 11, 2011)

Happy Friday to you NJoy!!!! I understand LaFemmeNaturelle because I've not done a DC in 3 weeks and you know with all this bleach in my head, I am playing with fire!!! I have been daily moisturizing and wearing it a low-manipulation style...but I've been so busy with school and life that my hair has not been getting the attention that it deserves...I've got to do better! I second the Happy Friday!!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah, I'm thinking maybe because it's the beginning of the year and maybe after, say the first quarter, when the length checks start rolling in, there will be more motivation to get moving, and more excitement in general. *shrugs*

erplexed


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 11, 2011)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> I have definitely been there and felt that way before but I have to agree with Whimsy and everyone else.  You need to get it together!
> 
> No scarf?!!!!!??  Girl........  lol
> 
> Set aside some time soon.  Also try looking at some inspirational heads w/ HP or longer length- that usually helps me remember why I am putting all this extra care.



I'm trying to reach the length in your siggy, is that WL?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok ladies. I didn't want to do it but I forced myself to cater to my hair. I trimmed about an inch and I'm currently pre-pooing with Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol. Gonna wash with nexxus therappe, condition with suave rosemary mint and leave in AO HSR and braid it up....I'm slightly getting excited about my hair again....slightly. I think I may have to do mini-challenges (probably monthly) in order to keep the love strong between my hair and I.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Feb 11, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle I don't really use suave, but please tell me more about this rosemary & mint conditioner.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Feb 11, 2011)

Optimus_Prime said:


> LaFemmeNaturelle I don't really use suave, but please tell me more about this rosemary & mint conditioner.



Optimus_Prime It's nothing special. The Suave Coconut gives waaay more slip for my hair. I also was not a fan of the Suave Humectant or the Suave Shea Butter so I just really think the professional line doesn't do it for me. It was free so I SHOULD have no trouble throwing it away but I HATE wasting stuff....but maybe I'll save it for a rainy day and put a diff (better) conditioner in my shower. 

Just realized I have some Pantene and nexxus samples so I'm going to try  the Pantene Frizzy to Smooth (med thick) poo and condish and just apply my shea butter mix as a leave in.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Feb 11, 2011)

OMG! I am totally in love with my hair again thanks to Pantene. This was the best wash I've had since my last relaxer! The shampoo did not strip and the conditioner just melted in my hair omg! This is the first shampoo other than Creme of nature green label (which left buildup) that doesn't strip my hair. I hope this wasn't a fluke and it performs the same each time. I feel like giving all my products away! That combo was awesome. I'm definitely going to purchase this duo!

Thanks for making me get off my butt ladies:blowkiss:


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 12, 2011)

*Hey Ladies,

I'm just checking in, still bunning it. I'm due for a trim and I was going to do it Today or tomorrow but I don't know I know it will happen this month, and then Its back to my braids 

Happy Hair Growing Ladies *​


----------



## wyldcurlz (Feb 13, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> OUCH! Please don't slap me again!
> 
> I'll try to remember to wear my bonnet but that's all I can promise. I guess I'm regressing to the pre-hhj days and I never wore a scarf and my hair was growing just fine. Mix that memory with an IDC attitude + the fact that my hair is straight right now so I don't have to deal with tangles and this is what happens. Blah! My stomach hurts. Maybe I'll feel differently this weekend.
> 
> ...



I'm with you LaFemmeNaturelle! I see allll these women in this challenge with gorgeous, shiny, LONNNNNNG hair that seems to grow an inch per week. then i look at mine.

....same length its been forever! i'm convinced that its not growing or that it grows super slow. (maybe an inch a year.) despite the fact that i haven't used heat in 5 mos. despite the fact that i'm gentle to it. no matter what i do. 

so i think my frustration is why i'm not lovin up on my hair like the rest of you. erplexed


----------



## Ms Lala (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey Ladies!!!

Just checking in,  my hair is finally feeling like it's old self since my henna treatment.  It is still stronger but not as brittle and I think the breakage has stopped. I've been wearing my hair loose more frequently so I'm going to need to trim more and my detangling is taking longer.  But overall I'm pretty happy w/my hair.  I'm looking for a moisturizer w/no protein, any suggestions?  I also had a minor setback w/a pair of clippers and my nape, but I'm not ready to talk about that yet.


----------



## SHEANITPRO (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello Ladies! 

Better late than never...I'm in! 

Current Length: WL
Regimen: I keep it real simple...wash once weekly, moisturize and airdry. I baggy nightly.
Plans: Continue current regimen, and relaxer stretches.
Hip Length Date: Anticipating December 2011.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 14, 2011)

*Hey Ladies,

Its still early here,
But Im going to go ahead and say it....

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY
 :Rose:    :heart2:  :lovedrool:  :luv2: 

Enjoy it...
Treat yourself if you must...

*​


----------



## Ms Lala (Feb 15, 2011)

SHEANITPRO said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Better late than never...I'm in!
> 
> ...




Welcome!!!  Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 15, 2011)

Ms Lala said:


> Hey Ladies!!!
> 
> Just checking in, my hair is finally feeling like it's old self since my henna treatment. It is still stronger but not as brittle and I think the breakage has stopped. I've been wearing my hair loose more frequently so I'm going to need to trim more and my detangling is taking longer. But overall I'm pretty happy w/my hair. I'm looking for a moisturizer w/no protein, any suggestions? I also had a minor setback w/a pair of clippers and my nape, but I'm not ready to talk about that yet.


 
'k, I'm a hundred years late, I know but, what happened with the henna? It caused breakage?

I'm prepping to henna tomorrow and am looking forward to it....i think. erplexed


----------



## Ms Lala (Feb 15, 2011)

NJoy said:


> 'k, I'm a hundred years late, I know but, what happened with the henna? It caused breakage?
> 
> I'm prepping to henna tomorrow and am looking forward to it....i think. erplexed




I hennaed back in Dec.  I did several strand tests that went well.  But when I did the full treatment I used a leave-in which I didn't realize had protein (it was almost the last ingredient though) and my hair went into protein overload.  My hair has been extremely sensitive to protein since.  I had to cut out all protein for a while.  My hair was brittle and breaking until I got my moisture levels back right.  I don't think I will ever do a full henna treatment again, I may try a gloss because  I still have some left.  Just be very careful w/using anything that has protein in it.  I've never been protein sensitive before.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey ladies I haven't checked in here in a minute. If you haven't seen my update thread floating around, My Feb 2011 updates are in my siggy. if u find my thread I have more pics and a lot more in my fotki. I'm enjoying my flat ironed hair but after this I plan on going back to the basics and doing back to back installs. I retained the most growth by wearing weaves so I'm going back to that until I reach HL.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 16, 2011)

Ms Lala said:


> I hennaed back in Dec. I did several strand tests that went well. But when I did the full treatment I used a leave-in which I didn't realize had protein (it was almost the last ingredient though) and my hair went into protein overload. My hair has been extremely sensitive to protein since. I had to cut out all protein for a while. My hair was brittle and breaking until I got my moisture levels back right. I don't think I will ever do a full henna treatment again, I may try a gloss because I still have some left. Just be very careful w/using anything that has protein in it. I've never been protein sensitive before.


 
What did you use in your henna mix?


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello ladies!
I've been wearing my hair curly for about 2 weeks now. I am going to rollerset maybe tonight or tomorrow, but it has to be done. My curly hair shrinks up so badly and I can't keep wetting it every morning cuz it gets annoying LOL  

I did an Amla treatment a few days ago.  I added honey + avocado oil and it came out nice and creamy. I left it on for about an hour and rinsed, put my hair in a bun.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

Just wanted to check in and say Hi! I haven't been doing much to my hair lately. I have been co-washing maybe once a week if I'm up to it. My hair is growing though and I am not doing much to it. So just gonna keep doing that.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 17, 2011)

Soooooo... I usually wash my hair in sections and don't know what possessed me to take it all loose and wash it. Was it that I was DC'g with a modified carmel mixed that had me thinking it would be soft and manageable? Was it a moment of temporary insanity? I don't know.

Generally, the treatment went fine. My hair feels good but, uh... yeah, this 29 wks of ng is sticking together like long lost lovers. I've decided not to tug at it or detangle. I oiled it up, pulled it all together and decided to wait and try again this morning after I run out to grab some Porosity Control (don't know how I let myself run out) and a new bottle of Giovanni conditioner, which I hear natural hair loves.

I'm not in a panic or frustrated. I'm just wondering why I'm trying to walk before I learn to crawl. 29 wks post is a lot of ng for a head that's been relaxed most of my life. Why, oh why did I think I could handle it all out?

Was it because I was getting caught up in how my hair was feeling in the shower? Silly me. Silly, silly me.  Ah well, I'm off to Sally's, thankful that I didn't henna. Who knows how that would've cemented my hair.

Hoping to handle this without getting frustrated and just cutting all my hair off. Hopefully the oil has already started helping.  Somebody pray for me. This is going to take divine intervention.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 17, 2011)

NJoy how long are you going to stretch? When will you relax your hair again? Just be careful!

I just deep conditioned my hair with some Giovanni Smooth as Silk Protein treatment. Why did I stop using this product? It melts my tangles and feels like silk in my hair. I need to stop being cheap and buy a bottle. I only bought a sample pack at Whole Foods LOL


----------



## NJoy (Feb 17, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> @NJoy how long are you going to stretch? When will you relax your hair again? Just be careful!
> 
> I just deep conditioned my hair with some Giovanni Smooth as Silk Protein treatment. Why did I stop using this product? It melts my tangles and feels like silk in my hair. I need to stop being cheap and buy a bottle. I only bought a sample pack at Whole Foods LOL


 
Girl, I was supposed to be stretching for 6 months.  That came and went.  I have no idea which way I'm going.  I do love the thickness...uh, when it's under control that is.  I may relax next week at 30 wks, push it back to 35 wks or just officially transition.  I'm trying to decide as I go along and just continue to stretch until I've decided to do otherwise.  Um, this may be a deciding factor now.  Just got back from Sally's and am grabbing my tangle teaser and seeing if I can get this stuff under control.  It's not crazy tangled, I don't think.  It's pretty much just sticking together, which is why I thought laying my cuticles down might be the answer.  We shall see.  Will I be back relieved or bald?  Stay tuned to find out. 

(cue the suspense music)


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 17, 2011)

NJoy said:


> (cue the suspense music)


 

Have you tried rollersetting? When I transitioned I thought I could just co-wash daily and put my hair in a bun, but by month 6 & 7 my two textures were at war with each other!  From months 7 through 10 I rollerset my hair once a week because it was the only way for me to hide the two textures and be able to comb my hair.

I say go natural! Join us on this side! So far not having to relax your hair has made it grow! I am one of those people that had many set backs with relaxers. My hair just doesn't like 'em I guess.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 17, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Have you tried rollersetting? When I transitioned I thought I could just co-wash daily and put my hair in a bun, but by month 6 & 7 my two textures were at war with each other! From months 7 through 10 I rollerset my hair once a week because it was the only way for me to hide the two textures and be able to comb my hair.
> 
> I say go natural! Join us on this side! So far not having to relax your hair has made it grow! I am one of those people that had many set backs with relaxers. My hair just doesn't like 'em I guess.


 
I can't rollerset to save my life. Well, I can set the rollers but I can't sit under a dryer too long. It gives me a baked-in headache and takes too long.

So anyway, I get in the shower and start working on my hair. It's not the whole head but I can feel some small clumps in the back. I detangled one but, while in the shower, I went to shake the conditioner bottle and somehow grabbed a some of my hair and riiiiiiiip! Oh, I know that rip sound. (Thank God it was a small section.) I had that happen to me early on in the game when I had protein overload. So, I'm suspecting that's the same case now and decided not to try to detangle if I'm suspecting protein overload. (I had a feeling when I was mixing up my DC that I needed to stay away from protein. I was throwing in stuff just to finish it up. Straight trippin. ) 

Anywho, I'm sitting under a steamer now doing a moisturizing treatment. I'll worry about the tangles later. But while I was in there, I'm like "that's it! I'm not going to be able to handle a whole head full of tangles. Time to texlax". I didn't have any problems growing my hair while texlaxed. I think I texlaxed 2 or 3 times last year before diving head long into this long stretch. I think I may texlax to reach my goal and then consider transitioning later. I gotta crawl before I walk. 

But, for now, I've gotta spend time bringing my hair back into balance and eventually detangle. Seems I had a detangling issue like this a little earlier in my stretch. Not fun but, this too shall pass.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll be 22 wks post on Sunday, and will be doing my T-up. I haven't been doing much but moisturizing with Silken Child and applying grapeseed oil regularly. I was going to go the full 24 wks but we'll see come Sunday. .. LOL

Sent from my Zio


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 17, 2011)

Just wondering...how many of you ladies are using cassia or henna?  I haven't tried it. And I'm afraid to "mix" it up with the whole if it ain't broke thing. However it seems to me that it really strengthens the hair and can help it in growing to these longer lengths while smoothing out the frizz (I like this idea a LOT!). Right now I'm in a ps and will continue for at least 2 months. BUT thinking of doing cassia or henna after that...any thoughts?


----------



## NJoy (Feb 17, 2011)

Whew! Safe! My hair feels good and is thoroughly detangled and in 8 bantu knots. I went out and got some Taliah Waajid Detangler and took my time, section by section.

First of all, I had my hair in 6 Celie braids before I DC'd last night and didn't bother to comb thru it before washing. Note to self: When too tired to do anything to your hair at night, put on a scarf and take it to bed. Don't get fancy. 

I still think I'm going to texlax next week tho. This was too much work. erplexed


----------



## kami11213 (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy things turned out well with your hair NJoy... I know those tangles when stretching are horrible! I'm over a year post and the matting is ridiculous. I keep my hair braided under a wig because it's just easier that way. Not sure when I'll relax again I just don't feel the desire right now.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 17, 2011)

anyone? (to henna cassia)  would love to know.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 17, 2011)

*Hey Ladies,

I don't remember what I did before I trimmed last year so Ive got to ask...
Should I wash and then Trim or trim after I wash?
Because Im trimming tonight
*​


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 17, 2011)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Just wondering...how many of you ladies are using cassia or henna?  I haven't tried it. And I'm afraid to "mix" it up with the whole if it ain't broke thing. However it seems to me that it really strengthens the hair and can help it in growing to these longer lengths while smoothing out the frizz (I like this idea a LOT!). Right now I'm in a ps and will continue for at least 2 months. BUT thinking of doing cassia or henna after that...any thoughts?



I used to henna back in 2007-2009 but I found it to be extremely drying to my hair.  I was using it to strengthen my hair, but I found that Amla powder did the same thing so I'm using the amla instead.  Amla powder is much more moisturizing.

I say try it and see how it feels. My only recommendation is to avoid using lemon juice and use hot water (I put red tea bags in my hot water) instead.


----------



## kami11213 (Feb 17, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *Hey Ladies,
> 
> I don't remember what I did before I trimmed last year so Ive got to ask...
> Should I wash and then Trim or trim after I wash?
> ...



I always wash then trim


----------



## Lucia (Feb 17, 2011)

luckiestdestiny said:


> anyone? (to henna cassia)  would love to know.



I used henna before now I use cassia it does strengthen the hair I 2nd not using lemon juice too it will be to drying. Make sure to use a moisture DC after and you'll be fine. The Ayurvedic powders do the same without the dryness. I never have dryness issues with henna or cassia since I stopped using lemon in the mix just use plain hot water or tea let it set overnight before you use it that gives it time to develop I guess. Hth


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks so much Boston Maria and Lucia. Perhaps I'll try this when I take down my ps.  I was worried about the drying effects, but I'll try what you say Lucia in reference to no lemon juice.


----------



## Dee Raven (Feb 18, 2011)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Thanks so much Boston Maria and Lucia. Perhaps I'll try this when I take down my ps. I was worried about the drying effects, but I'll try what you say Lucia in reference to no lemon juice.


 
I did a henna gloss (I think that's what it's called) a month ago and it was amazing.  I mixed the henna with regular old lipton tea in the morning,  then before I put it on I mixed in conditioner until it was to the right consistency.  Left it on over night then washed it out.  My hair came out so nice.  It felt thicker, it didn't tangle as much, it was super soft.  Just loved it.  I've done it before without the conditioner and it made my hair really dry so I highly recommend it.  Also, I didn't shampoo until the next week. I think that helped to.

So as for my update, my lead hairs are grazing hip.  Yay.  But I still haven't trimmed.  Like I said before I'm going to try to hold out until June so that I'm at hip and have some additional length that I can trim off but we'll see.  One thing I've learned is that search and destroy is NOT for me.  Every time I look at my hair I find some splits.  It's super frustrating and it's been causing me to be really obsessive and pessimistic about my hair.  Before I didn't even think about it and was quite content.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 18, 2011)

Dee Raven said:


> I did a henna gloss (I think that's what it's called) a month ago and it was amazing.  I mixed the henna with regular old lipton tea in the morning,  then before I put it on I mixed in conditioner until it was to the right consistency.  Left it on over night then washed it out.  My hair came out so nice.  It felt thicker, it didn't tangle as much, it was super soft.  Just loved it.  I've done it before without the conditioner and it made my hair really dry so I highly recommend it.  Also, I didn't shampoo until the next week. I think that helped to.
> 
> So as for my update, my lead hairs are grazing hip.  Yay.  But I still haven't trimmed.  Like I said before I'm going to try to hold out until June so that I'm at hip and have some additional length that I can trim off but we'll see.  One thing I've learned is that search and destroy is NOT for me.  Every time I look at my hair I find some splits.  It's super frustrating and it's been causing me to be really obsessive and pessimistic about my hair.  Before I didn't even think about it and was quite content.



I can get obsessive compulsive about my ends. The good news is that if you continue with the S&D now you can avoid a huge trim in the future. Take small sections at a time. Sometimes it'll take days for me to finish, but the following month I try again I find less and less split ends. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Feb 18, 2011)

Dee Raven said:


> I did a henna gloss (I think that's what it's called) a month ago and it was amazing. I mixed the henna with regular old lipton tea in the morning, then before I put it on I mixed in conditioner until it was to the right consistency. Left it on over night then washed it out. My hair came out so nice. It felt thicker, it didn't tangle as much, it was super soft. Just loved it. I've done it before without the conditioner and it made my hair really dry so I highly recommend it. Also, I didn't shampoo until the next week. I think that helped to.
> 
> So as for my update, my lead hairs are grazing hip. Yay. But I still haven't trimmed. Like I said before I'm going to try to hold out until June so that I'm at hip and have some additional length that I can trim off but we'll see. One thing I've learned is that search and destroy is NOT for me. Every time I look at my hair I find some splits. It's super frustrating and it's been causing me to be really obsessive and pessimistic about my hair. Before I didn't even think about it and was quite content.


 


BostonMaria said:


> I can get obsessive compulsive about my ends. The good news is that if you continue with the S&D now you can avoid a huge trim in the future. Take small sections at a time. Sometimes it'll take days for me to finish, but the following month I try again I find less and less split ends.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I'm just way too lazy to do S&D. It takes too much time and is too tedious. I just use the Split ender and call it a day. It also cuts some ends that are not split but, the amount it cuts isn't even noticeable so, I just chalk it up to having fresh ends. I've not had any problems with splits since I've started my hhj.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 18, 2011)

Njoy if you have the split ender, even better. I might buy one of those.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Feb 18, 2011)

Just protective styling.  From what I saw on my most recent wash day, I'm very confident of making HL this year - probably by August.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 18, 2011)

kami11213 said:


> Happy things turned out well with your hair NJoy... I know those tangles when stretching are horrible! I'm over a year post and the matting is ridiculous. I keep my hair braided under a wig because it's just easier that way. Not sure when I'll relax again I just don't feel the desire right now.


 
Well... turning out well is relative. I'm not saying I made it out unscathed. I'm sure I lost some hair. Not as much as I could've if I would've just got frustrated and grabbed the scissors.  I'm going to texlax sometime next week so I'll really be able to assess the damage then. But, since my hair is layered and I'm trying tro grow out the layers, I'm not going to worry about it. There's a lot of year left in 2011. Better sooner than later I suppose. I just learned that I'm not ready to handle natural hair yet. My decision on whether to texlax, continue stretching or transition has been made. Dang. Did the answer have to come with such drama? 

I was planning 6 months and made it to 7.5. I knew a year was a stretch but, I was gonna try it. I tried. So...How do you handle the matting?


----------



## Dee Raven (Feb 18, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> I can get obsessive compulsive about my ends. The good news is that if you continue with the S&D now you can avoid a huge trim in the future. Take small sections at a time. Sometimes it'll take days for me to finish, but the following month I try again I find less and less split ends.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
@BostonMaria , do feel like the s&d has helped you in your progress? And what kind of scissors are you using. I'm worried that maybe my scissors aren't sharp enough and in some way causing more splits. 



NJoy said:


> I'm just way too lazy to do S&D. It takes too much time and is too tedious. I just use the Split ender and call it a day. It also cuts some ends that are not split but, the amount it cuts isn't even noticeable so, I just chalk it up to having fresh ends. I've not had any problems with splits since I've started my hhj.


 
@NJoy, I'm contemplating purchasing the splitender. How often do you use it to prevent splits?


----------



## NJoy (Feb 18, 2011)

Dee Raven said:


> @NJoy, I'm contemplating purchasing the splitender. How often do you use it to prevent splits?


 
I've only used it 4 times since I bought it last year. The first 3 times was once a month after I got it. Mainly because I wanted to get my money's worth. I had to stop myself because it wasn't necessary. I think I'm going to use it again after I texlax my hair, just to make sure any breakage doesn't turn into splits. Other than that, I didn't really have a schedule. Just a new toy.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, I straightened my hair and I felt good about how it looked, as far as health goes. So how do I prevent my natural hair from reverting. It wasn't horrible, but is was a little puffy, whereas the relaxed hair was smoother. This didn't happen the last time I straightened. I guess there it's more humid. I don't know. Anyway, I am currently just wearing my hair in a ponytail. I might post a pic later for you guys to see.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Feb 18, 2011)

This is my ponytail right now, why do I feel like it is taking forever to make Waistlength. I just made MBL in December, it hasn't even been that long. I am so impatient for growth. Oh well, just gonna keep looking at you ladies lovely hair and dreaming I will get there eventually. Here is a pic of my ponytail...


----------



## NJoy (Feb 18, 2011)

NikkiGirl, your ponytail look beautiful!!


----------



## Lucia (Feb 18, 2011)

NikkiGirl
Your hair looks great I don't se any frizz and that ponytail is thick, luscious and long there's some length in there and it's already hanging at bottom of BSL. 

If you just made MBL in Dec at least give it a couple months for WL you're not that far away actually you're very close if not grazing WL already.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 18, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Well... turning out well is relative. I'm not saying I made it out unscathed. I'm sure I lost some hair. Not as much as I could've if I would've just got frustrated and grabbed the scissors.  I'm going to texlax sometime next week so I'll really be able to assess the damage then. But, since my hair is layered and I'm trying tro grow out the layers, I'm not going to worry about it. There's a lot of year left in 2011. Better sooner than later I suppose. I just learned that I'm not ready to handle natural hair yet. My decision on whether to texlax, continue stretching or transition has been made. Dang. Did the answer have to come with such drama?
> 
> I was planning 6 months and made it to 7.5. I knew a year was a stretch but, I was gonna try it. I tried. So...How do you handle the matting?



IMO handling transitioning hair is much harder than natural hair or regularly relaxed hair.  I think you may need to detangle more often or at least once a week with a spray bottle of water and conditioner and a good hour to take your time.  There's soaking the hair with conditioner and/or oil before hand then detangle. Do you co wash or use shampoo?  
Maybe shampoo is tangling your hair more too. Also scab hair is a big pain too but whatever you decide you know what's best for your hair.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree with Lucia, I straightened my hair to give myself a break. It really gets kind of hard.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 18, 2011)

Dee Raven said:


> BostonMaria , do feel like the s&d has helped you in your progress? And what kind of scissors are you using. I'm worried that maybe my scissors aren't sharp enough and in some way causing more splits.



Dee Raven yes I believe it has. I haven't had a trim in years and my hair is very healthy. I bought professional scissors at Sally's for like $10-$15. The prices vary, but since you're only going to use it for search and destroys don't bother spending more than that.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 18, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> This is my ponytail right now, why do I feel like it is taking forever to make Waistlength. I just made MBL in December, it hasn't even been that long. I am so impatient for growth. Oh well, just gonna keep looking at you ladies lovely hair and dreaming I will get there eventually. Here is a pic of my ponytail...



Oh hair anorexia... you have claimed yet another victim  

NikkiGirl your hair is absolutely gorgeous! When I rollerset my hair and just brush it out (no flatiron at the ends) my hair does that pretty curl twist at the ends. Makes me wanna rollerset my hair right now!  I also straighten my hair sometimes to take a break. I love my curls, I really do.. but wetting my hair every day and styling can be a pain. I have LOTS of thick hair.  I haven't straightened my hair since January and I don't really miss it. I will probably rollerset tomorrow.  I need to dye my grays too.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 18, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> *Oh hair anorexia... you have claimed yet another victim *
> 
> NikkiGirl your hair is absolutely gorgeous! When I rollerset my hair and just brush it out (no flatiron at the ends) my hair does that pretty curl twist at the ends. Makes me wanna rollerset my hair right now!  I also straighten my hair sometimes to take a break. I love my curls, I really do.. but wetting my hair every day and styling can be a pain. I have LOTS of thick hair.  I haven't straightened my hair since January and I don't really miss it. I will probably rollerset tomorrow.  I need to dye my grays too.




I know right, we just keep reaching goals and then not being satisfied. I hope that when I reach HL this I'll be free of hair anorexia.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

   I want to get in on this challenge.. I have a two layer thing going on.  My rear crown area is just short of waist length.  So that is the layer I am working toward hip.  My bottom layer is just short of TL.   So I want to nurture that layer while it awaits the rest of my hair  Sort of like long lost lovers

So tonight I am doing an over night moisture pack on the top layer and will cw tommorrow.  I have two types of hair and cannot use the same routine on the on section as the other.  Probably why I ended up like this.  What was good for one was just not enough for the other.

http://s1221.photobucket.com/albums...lylocks/?action=view&current=nikonpix0817.jpg


  I am seeing lots of beautiful heads of hair here.  That should keep me diligent and inspirered.


----------



## Shadiyah (Feb 18, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I want to get in on this challenge.. I have a two layer thing going on. My rear crown area is just short of waist length. So that is the layer I am working toward hip. My bottom layer is just short of hip. So I want to nurture that layer while it awaits the rest of my hair Sort of like long lost lovers
> 
> ...


 
I love love love your hair.... it looks great!!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 19, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I want to get in on this challenge.. I have a two layer thing going on.  My rear crown area is just short of waist length.  So that is the layer I am working toward hip.  My bottom layer is just short of hip.   So I want to nurture that layer while it awaits the rest of my hair  Sort of like long lost lovers
> 
> ...



*Vintagecoilylocks,

Welcome...
You have Beautiful hair,
I find inspiration in your hair  
I love it :lovedrool:
*​


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Feb 19, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> I love love love your hair.... it looks great!!



  I am really humbled.  I went a long while just wearing it and not taking good care of it.  Fell back into some old bad habits.  I stupidly fell for some old wives tales that when you get older it will thin out and stop growing.  So when I had a huge shedding period I just lost heart and my poor hair fell to the bottom of the priority list.  Recently I looked at it and realized it was still hanging in there and I better start loving it again.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Feb 19, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *Vintagecoilylocks,
> 
> Welcome...
> You have Beautiful hair,
> ...



  Thank you so much.  Yours is own its way already.  Looks nice and healthy.


----------



## kami11213 (Feb 19, 2011)

I am loving your ponytail NikkiGirl, gorgeous hair


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 19, 2011)

Went to Whole Foods today and bought myself a bottle of Kinky Curly Come Clean shampoo.  I had LOTS of product build-up and since I don't use shampoo I wasn't sure what to get. I tried it and I must say I'm definitely impressed.  It gave me the suds but didn't strip my hair, which is exactly what I wanted.  I did a blow out, dyed my hair black, and now I am deep conditioning.  Once I'm done I'm going to rollerset and put my hair in a ponytail.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 19, 2011)

Brief interuption from a lurker. (A girl has a right to dream...)

Anywho. BostonMaria 

What black dye do you use? I'm looking for one. My age is catching up to me & I have greys popping up everywhere. I haven't dyed my hair black in ages & the ladies on here have me death scared of Bigen. TIA...


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 19, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Brief interuption from a lurker. (A girl has a right to dream...)
> 
> Anywho. @BostonMaria
> 
> What black dye do you use? I'm looking for one. My age is catching up to me & I have greys popping up everywhere. I haven't dyed my hair black in ages & the ladies on here have me death scared of Bigen. TIA...



nakialovesshoesDon't use Bigen. I've seen way too many people have set-backs with that product. My mom's hair has thinned out because of it.

I use Tints of Nature and you can get it at either Vitamin Shoppe or Whole Foods.  Its a bit expensive (anywhere from $15-$19 a box) but so far it does the work and it seems less harsh than the hair dye kits from CVS.






BTW lurk all you want. Two years ago most of us were APL or even less and we've all encouraged each other from other challenges. Hip length is definitely attainable!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 19, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> @nakialovesshoesDon't use Bigen. I've seen way too many people have set-backs with that product. My mom's hair has thinned out because of it.
> 
> I use Tints of Nature and you can get it at either Vitamin Shoppe or Whole Foods. Its a bit expensive (anywhere from $15-$19 a box) but so far it does the work and it seems less harsh than the hair dye kits from CVS.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks so much for this recommendation. I'm going to try it soon. And thanks for the encouragement. I'm in the midst of a small setback - but I've decided to return to what really worked for my hair so HL is def in my future. Wait is HL the same as tramp stamp length? My goal is to have my hair touch/cover my tramp stamp.


----------



## SHEANITPRO (Feb 19, 2011)

NikkiGirl, your hair looks beautiful, so healthy and thick!


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 19, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Thanks so much for this recommendation. I'm going to try it soon. And thanks for the encouragement. I'm in the midst of a small setback - but I've decided to return to what really worked for my hair so HL is def in my future. Wait is HL the same as tramp stamp length? My goal is to have my hair touch/cover my tramp stamp.



nakialovesshoes

TRAMP STAMP?!!!!  Hysterical!!!! I say we change the name of this challenge to "Tramp Stamp 2011! Let's do this!"


----------



## thaidreams (Feb 19, 2011)

Lucia said:


> @NikkiGirl
> Your hair looks great I don't se any frizz and that ponytail is thick, luscious and long there's some length in there and it's already hanging at bottom of BSL.
> 
> If you just made MBL in Dec at least give it a couple months for WL you're not that far away actually you're very close if not grazing WL already.



NikkiGirl
I agree with Lucia, your hair looks like it's very close (if it's not already) to WL. I just stopped by this thread for some quick inspiration your your hair certainly gave it to me!!!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 19, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Went to Whole Foods today and bought myself a bottle of Kinky Curly Come Clean shampoo.  I had LOTS of product build-up and since I don't use shampoo I wasn't sure what to get. I tried it and I must say I'm definitely impressed.  It gave me the suds but didn't strip my hair, which is exactly what I wanted.  I did a blow out, dyed my hair black, and now I am deep conditioning.  Once I'm done I'm going to rollerset and put my hair in a ponytail.



Oh! My bad. I could've sworn you said something about posting a pic when you're done, or...???


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 19, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Thank you so much.  Yours is own its way already.  Looks nice and healthy.



*@Vintagecoilylocks,

Your very welcome,
I hope to Hip Length this year  
Thank you....I would say its the brown part I have a problem with, from the dye a couple of years back and me not giving it the moisture it needs so I am slowly inching it off 
*​


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 19, 2011)

*NikkiGirl,

That is a beautiful ponytail, very thick, luscious, and very healthy.

*​


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 19, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Oh! My bad. I could've sworn you said something about posting a pic when you're done, or...???



I'm still in my rollers!  My hair is still wet and I washed my hair over 4 hours ago. I'm so not in the mood to go under the dryer. I'll have to go to sleep like The Matrix all scrunched up and sh** because I ain't going under the Pibbs tonight.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 19, 2011)

Don't know if I put this but I have about 5-6 more inches until I get to HL. 

I have a few trims coming in so if I am not there I should be close. I plan on following my same Regimen. Using up products. Not buying to much more until my stash is low.


----------



## D.Lisha (Feb 19, 2011)

being nosey


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 20, 2011)

D.Lisha said:


> being nosey







NJoy said:


> Oh! My bad. I could've sworn you said something about posting a pic when you're done, or...???



Its nothing drool worthy LOL I airdried in the rollers.  I woke up this morning, removed the rollers, flatironed the front edges and put my hair up in a ponytail. I am not going to flatiron it at all.  I applied Argan oil on my hair for the first time and it felt nice. 

By the way, my hair looks "short" because I didn't flatiron.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Feb 20, 2011)

Your hair is beautiful BostonMaria. My hair shrinks up like crazy when I don't flatiron. I am gonna try to learn to rollerset, but I  don't have a dryer. I will have to look at getting one of those. Thanks everyone for all the compliments.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Feb 20, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I want to get in on this challenge.. I have a two layer thing going on.  My rear crown area is just short of waist length.  So that is the layer I am working toward hip.  My bottom layer is just short of hip.   So I want to nurture that layer while it awaits the rest of my hair  Sort of like long lost lovers
> 
> ...



Your hair is luscious and very very long. So So pretty.


----------



## Ms Lala (Feb 20, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> This is my ponytail right now, why do I feel like it is taking forever to make Waistlength. I just made MBL in December, it hasn't even been that long. I am so impatient for growth. Oh well, just gonna keep looking at you ladies lovely hair and dreaming I will get there eventually. Here is a pic of my ponytail...



Your ponytail is beautiful!


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 21, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> Your hair is beautiful BostonMaria. My hair shrinks up like crazy when I don't flatiron. I am gonna try to learn to rollerset, but I  don't have a dryer. I will have to look at getting one of those. Thanks everyone for all the compliments.



This is my hair (day 2) since I washed and rollerset. It shrinks up to BSL but it looks nice and big 'n bouncy so I love it. I let it out of the bun when I woke up, finger combed, and just went about my business. I'll probably do a length check by going to the salon in June although it'll be a waste of my money because of the heat. If its too hot I'll have no choice but to wait till September.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 21, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> This is my hair (day 2) since I washed and rollerset. It shrinks up to BSL but it looks nice and big 'n bouncy so I love it. I let it out of the bun when I woke up, finger combed, and just went about my business. I'll probably do a length check by going to the salon in June although it'll be a waste of my money because of the heat. If its too hot I'll have no choice but to wait till September.


 
Beautiful!  You and your day 2 hair.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Feb 22, 2011)

aa9746 said:


> I'm trying to reach the length in your siggy, is that WL?



Sorry, I'm know I'm VERY late but I am grazing WL in my siggy.  You're not far off at all!

**Now i gotta go back and catch up on all the good updates in this thread!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Feb 22, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> This is my hair (day 2) since I washed and rollerset. It shrinks up to BSL but it looks nice and big 'n bouncy so I love it. I let it out of the bun when I woke up, finger combed, and just went about my business. I'll probably do a length check by going to the salon in June although it'll be a waste of my money because of the heat. If its too hot I'll have no choice but to wait till September.



This is really pretty. I love full hair with volume. It looks so feminine. Ya know! Yea I agree, length checks in the warm months are usually a waste since I started transitioning. My hair does't stay completely straight for long.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Feb 22, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> Your hair is luscious and very very long. So So pretty.



  I had neglected it for so long.  Rush rush busy life with everybody I knew trying to manage my time.  But finally I said enough I am going to take care of my self and dictate my time and money as I see fit.   
  I wanted this for so long and now I am sticking with it.  I t is part of who I am.  
   Your hair is so shiny and looks so soft.  You sound like you have a good handle on things and will make your goals. I wish there had been a long hair community when I was younger.  Even when I was on here alot before there was still alot of doubters.  But its great to see the new mine set on this site.  
  Lots of great accomplishments to.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey ladies,
Just checking in and enjoying the hair pictures!
I have no new pictures and probably won't do a length check in a while. I'm just bunning and trying to keep my hair moisturized. 

Peace and HHG!


----------



## Qtee (Feb 22, 2011)

D.Lisha said:


> being nosey


LOL...me 2...:flyingwit


----------



## Janet' (Feb 23, 2011)

Ladies!!! How are you??? I miss y'all so very much...Schoolwork is taking its toll but please know that I am with you- still working slowly but surely towards HL...Everyone's hair is looking so nice and lush!!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 24, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Ladies!!! How are you??? I miss y'all so very much...Schoolwork is taking its toll but please know that I am with you- still working slowly but surely towards HL...Everyone's hair is looking so nice and lush!!!! Keep up the good work!



Hey Janet! 
Same here, school is kicking my butt.  

Today is day 5 (I think) since I rollerset my hair.  I applied argan oil all over my hair and I really like this oil. Its very light, not greasy and my hair feels nice.  I put my hair in a bun and then finger combed. Excuse the lack of make-up LOL I took the picture this morning in DD's room while I was getting ready for work.

I love rollersetting in the winter, my hair always comes out so nice. If I attempted to rollerset and not flatiron in the spring or summer... oh its just scary.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey ladies!  Been busy with school so I've been keeping my hair tied up and just moisturizing and sealing. I'm about 23 wks post and will try relaxing tonight or tomorrow, depending on how much studying I get done. Well I'll at least DC and post an update  pic.

Sent from my Zio


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 27, 2011)

Its been 7 days since I last washed my hair. I'm going to do a henna treatment today, DC with AOHR and rollerset again. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Embyra (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## NJoy (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello, you hip chicks. Just checking in.  Things are still busy with trying to take care of my parents so, I haven't been doing muchb with my hair.  I'm planning to texlax on Wed or Thursday.  But that depends on how mom's doing so, we'll see.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 27, 2011)

Umm I was supposed to CW my hair this weekend, but it's cold outside and I'm too lazy.  Besides I moisturized daily so my ends are doing Ok.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey All, I washed my hair today with VO5 shampoo and conditioned with Tigi Serious Conditioner. I didn't find anything "Serious" about this conditioner so I just attempting to use it up and write it off. I thought Hello Hydration smoothed better. Anyway, I used Aphoghee 2 min Reconstructor after than and pulled it back into a low ponytail and bun. It is going to stay like that for a week or so.


----------



## kami11213 (Feb 27, 2011)

Checking in... I washed today and detangling at like 15 months post was a breeze, however I saw a lot of breakage, not sure why but I did a protein treatment with aphogee 2 min deep conditioned, air dried and braided my hair back up, I'll be wigging it this week.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 28, 2011)

Checking in...I bunned for like 2 weeks straight almost...and was a bit hair lazy....but this past weekend I got back in the game.  I wore a wash n go for the first time in a long while and I love the bigness! I was considering cutting before...but now I wanna see how big it can get.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey ladies checking in. I got my extra long and wide curlformers in the mail today. So I'm tryin them out. I applied silicon mix bamboo to my hair while in the shower divided my hair in 5 sections and detangled using a wide tooth comb and my tangle teaser under the running shower water.  I put lacio lacio leave in on my hair and sprayed the ends with aphogee green tea keratin mist. I blow dried my roots so it would look smoother. And sprayed the length and ends with a mixture of infusium 23, lottabody, and water. It took about 45 minutes or less to put them in. This was my first time so hopefully it comes out cute. I will post pics tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lita (Mar 1, 2011)

@Bostonmaris  Your hair is looking beautiful as ever..(gorgeous) 

...


*Keep up the good work (EVERY-ONE) 





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi ladies checking in,

  I ended the month with a hot oil treatment and will start March with a banna, honey, and oil 2 hour masque.  I am going to try and oil rinse for the first time.  Finally made a scalp oil and have been using it with my massages.  Made one of my hair cream recipes to keep things moisturized between washes and treatments.  My canopy, which is shorter, needs a heavier conditioner then the lower layer.
  Today I joined the sulfur 2011 Challenge.  Will get out my MTG and order some sulfur.   Hopefully to help with these shorter layers.
   Wednesday  planning a nice egg pre wash conditioner.  Still using suave.  However, I made a conditioner for my daughter to use as a cw and it turned out really nice.  I need to work on a recipe for my self and wean myself off of the suave conditioners.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm not sure what to make of 'my ends.' I haven't used heat in 5 mos, I regularly bun and keep conditioner (and coconut oil) in my hair. So imagine my surprise today at a pre-wedding hair consultation when the stylist said 'my ends were horrible and that i needed to cut about 3-5 inches off my hair!' she had a problem with the fact that my hair "felt like it had conditioner and oil in it." I've always had thinner ends - not sure why, but when my hair grows, my ends seem thinner than the bulk of my hair (and i think i have 'fine' hair??) I dust frequently and trim...maybe every 6-8 mos? But now, this stylist has me wondering...are my ends in bad shape? I'm not a "must have blunt thick ends" kind of girl, but above all - I want healthy -then long- hair. I can't see why my hair, with the gentle treatment would be unhealthy, though. So please tell me your thoughts.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 1, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> I'm not sure what to make of 'my ends.' I haven't used heat in 5 mos, I regularly bun and keep conditioner (and coconut oil) in my hair. So imagine my surprise today at a pre-wedding hair consultation when the stylist said 'my ends were horrible and that i needed to cut about 3-5 inches off my hair!' she had a problem with the fact that my hair "felt like it had conditioner and oil in it." I've always had thinner ends - not sure why, but when my hair grows, my ends seem thinner than the bulk of my hair (and i think i have 'fine' hair??) I dust frequently and trim...maybe every 6-8 mos? But now, this stylist has me wondering...are my ends in bad shape? I'm not a "must have blunt thick ends" kind of girl, but above all - I want healthy -then long- hair. I can't see why my hair, with the gentle treatment would be unhealthy, though. So please tell me your thoughts.



wyldcurlz

Conditioner and oil in your hair gives it a little bit diff texture than if it has no products in it at all. Now ITA 100% not everyone has blunt ends all the time unless you're at your goal length and maintaining that's the easiest way to do it.  You know your hair grows this way then just keep doing what you're doing, she may be giving you that old line so she can chop off your length and tell you that you must come in every 2 weeks so she can take care of and grow your hair for you-that's some BULL don't fall for it.  read my blog on SHS. hth 

If you're still growing it out it's never going to be completely blunt and thick all the time some hair always grow faster and some grows slower and has to catch up.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 3, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> I'm not sure what to make of 'my ends.' I haven't used heat in 5 mos, I regularly bun and keep conditioner (and coconut oil) in my hair. So imagine my surprise today at a pre-wedding hair consultation when the stylist said 'my ends were horrible and that i needed to cut about 3-5 inches off my hair!' she had a problem with the fact that my hair "felt like it had conditioner and oil in it." I've always had thinner ends - not sure why, but when my hair grows, my ends seem thinner than the bulk of my hair (and i think i have 'fine' hair??) I dust frequently and trim...maybe every 6-8 mos? But now, this stylist has me wondering...are my ends in bad shape? I'm not a "must have blunt thick ends" kind of girl, but above all - I want healthy -then long- hair. I can't see why my hair, with the gentle treatment would be unhealthy, though. So please tell me your thoughts.



   Hair dressers like to cut.  Its what they do.  Sit down with a light  and even an magnafiying glass it examine whether you have split ends.  If most of them are split then see how far up the average split goes.  If you have alot a S&D mission will drive you mad then let her or do it your self small section at a time cut x amount of inches.  IF THERE are no split ends then you only have new streamers growing so leave it alone and continue to moisture.  If your ends are soft and take on a natural curl when wet then you are doing good.  You may want to try a fruit oil mixture with your coconut oil.  

  Take your time to decide and you won't regret it.  Hair dressers do not look at hair as if it was a natural thing.  They like to have it in complete control even and styled.
   I


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Mar 4, 2011)

It's so nice to hear that everyone is doing well!

I just wanted to check-in because I promised I would let you guys know what I decided to do for my interview.  

I decided to straighten.  In the end, I based my decision mainly on what I felt like doing w/ my hair.  I'm glad I decided to straighten after 7 months of not flatironing.  However, that will be the last time I straighten my hair for an interview!  lol

It was a two day process: one day for washing/blowdrying and 4 hours the next day for flat ironing.  I had TONS of single strand knots.  During those two days I was going through it yall!! I was thinking about: 
1. cutting my hair  
2. whether straightening my hair at all is even worth it  
3. how I need to change my regimen now because my hair is just whoa to manage

I'm certainly am *not *going to cut my hair I just need a new regimen to make my life easier.  

Question:  How far do you guys estimate I am from Hip Length?  It's hard for me to determine where it is on my body.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Mar 4, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> I'm not sure what to make of 'my ends.' I haven't used heat in 5 mos, I regularly bun and keep conditioner (and coconut oil) in my hair. So imagine my surprise today at a pre-wedding hair consultation when the stylist said 'my ends were horrible and that i needed to cut about 3-5 inches off my hair!' she had a problem with the fact that my hair "felt like it had conditioner and oil in it." I've always had thinner ends - not sure why, but when my hair grows, my ends seem thinner than the bulk of my hair (and i think i have 'fine' hair??) I dust frequently and trim...maybe every 6-8 mos? But now, this stylist has me wondering...are my ends in bad shape? I'm not a "must have blunt thick ends" kind of girl, but above all - I want healthy -then long- hair. I can't see why my hair, with the gentle treatment would be unhealthy, though. So please tell me your thoughts.




Your hair is in it's natural state so it's really hard for me to tell you what I  think.  If there one thing I learned after 8948549 years on this hair journey-it's to not let a stylist's opinion on the condition of your ends determine whether you will cut.  Does your hair go through a lengthen then thicken kind of a process? If so, you may want to wait and observe.  Do you have any older pics of your hair/hair ends to compare? 

Bottom line: your hair does not look unhealthy- people have different textures, densities, growth patterns. If I were you I would continue pampering my ends and keep a close watch on them.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 4, 2011)

*WYLDCURLZ DONT LISTEN TO THAT HO!!!!!!*


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 4, 2011)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> It's so nice to hear that everyone is doing well!
> 
> I just wanted to check-in because I promised I would let you guys know what I decided to do for my interview.
> 
> ...



a_ caribbean_dream why would you want to cut all that gorgeous hair? Put the scissors away! LOL

You're very close to HL. I'll let the others chime in but I'd say maybe and inch and a half away. So probably by Summer you'll be there. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiGirl (Mar 4, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> I'm not sure what to make of 'my ends.' I haven't used heat in 5 mos, I regularly bun and keep conditioner (and coconut oil) in my hair. So imagine my surprise today at a pre-wedding hair consultation when the stylist said 'my ends were horrible and that i needed to cut about 3-5 inches off my hair!' she had a problem with the fact that my hair "felt like it had conditioner and oil in it." I've always had thinner ends - not sure why, but when my hair grows, my ends seem thinner than the bulk of my hair (and i think i have 'fine' hair??) I dust frequently and trim...maybe every 6-8 mos? But now, this stylist has me wondering...are my ends in bad shape? I'm not a "must have blunt thick ends" kind of girl, but above all - I want healthy -then long- hair. I can't see why my hair, with the gentle treatment would be unhealthy, though. So please tell me your thoughts.



I would not listen to this stylist. If she is a stylist that cares about your goals she would not be telling you to cut 3-5 inches off. That is A LOT of hair. I had  hairdresser in NC that did my hair for 6 years and when I first went to her, she told me my ends needed Attention! However, she told me we could trim one half an inch every few months and it would be fine. The moral of the story: she knew I wanted to keep my hair long and cared about my goals and put that first and not her pocket. Ya know!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 4, 2011)

*sigh*  I'm walking around with a serious knot in the back of my hair. 

12+ hours daily over the past 4 days at the hospital with my mom so, no time to do anything with my hair.  I put in about 10 individual braids and braided those in a french braid down the back of my head.  Then, i'd tuck or bun the end of the french braid.  Been pretty much wearing a scarf ontop because it was never braided for show and looked random.

Now, I know my hair had been shedding a bit.  Not sure whether from stress or a growth spurt.  But, over the past few days, I just never bothered to comb to remove sheds.

Antywho, when taking my bath this morning, I decide to let the braids loose and dunk my head.  why did I comeup to find some of the braids knotted together.  And to make matters worse, I started tugging as if they were only caughtup and not knotted.  So the knot is now tighter.

I tried briefly to detangle but, to no avail.  AND I had the added stress of hurrying to the hbospital to arrange freakin hospice care for mom.  So, I hopped in the shower to rinse the braids and bun, knot and all, and hurry out the door.  Now that I'm sitting here watching my mom sleep, I'm contemplating just cutting the whole knot off. I don't know that I even care anymore.    ah well.  That's my latest update.  The knot will likely have to wait on my decision and time for action.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 4, 2011)

NJoy I'm so sorry your mom is sick!!! Please don't make an irrational decision to cut your tangled hair. You sound stressed out and probably emotional. Maybe it's time to texlax. Sending you a big hug


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Mar 4, 2011)

NJoy 

 Sorry to hear this/regarding your Mom...My prayers are with you both at this time 

...




*Your hair/I think your really stress at this time & its to be expected/I understand (had the same experience,with my grand ma)  My hair started to shed....*Take a deep breath & put a little conditioner on that knot/let it sit for a while/gently pull apart...


----------



## Ms Lala (Mar 4, 2011)

NJoy said:


> *sigh*  I'm walking around with a serious knot in the back of my hair.
> 
> 12+ hours daily over the past 4 days at the hospital with my mom so, no time to do anything with my hair.  I put in about 10 individual braids and braided those in a french braid down the back of my head.  Then, i'd tuck or bun the end of the french braid.  Been pretty much wearing a scarf ontop because it was never braided for show and looked random.
> 
> ...



I am so sorry to hear about your mom.  Now is not the time to cut.  I think you mentioned before that you were doing a long stretch so that may account for some of the shedding.  Please just sit some condish on w/a  cap for a while, maybe even overnight and carefully finger detangle it out.  It will come out.  I've had this happen before.  You will just have to carefully pull those shed hairs out because they have wrapped around the others.


----------



## Ms Lala (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry I've been MIA ladies.  I'm so behind on everything right now.  I was sick then my internet went out.  It's been a mess.  I got behind on work so my hair had to take a back seat.  I've been manipulating it alot and I was wearing puffs (I was rushing/being lazy) and those are a no go for my hair.  I may not be at WL anymore.  I plan to "straighten" and trim it in 2 weeks.  I may cut depending on how my ends look.  I'm going to post an update on my youtube channel this weekend.  I've just been so swamped.  I hope everyone is sticking w/their goals.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Mar 4, 2011)

@ NJOY, sorry to hear about your mom hope she get better very soon.


Sent from my Zio


----------



## Spring (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your mom Njoy.... praying God's comfort for you and your family.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I would try the conditioner as well as the mane n tail detangler spray


----------



## Lucia (Mar 4, 2011)

NJoy
Sorry about your mom hope she gets better soon.


----------



## kami11213 (Mar 5, 2011)

So sorry about your mom NJoy, wishing her a speedy recovery...

I agree with Ms Lala, don't cut, sit with some conditioner and try and finger detangle


----------



## NikkiGirl (Mar 5, 2011)

Njoy, I am so sorry to hear your mom is sick. I can't imagine what you must be going through. I hope she gets better very soon. 

I wouldn't cut, you might just be emotional and that takes it toll. Just give yourself a break from your hair and do what Ms. Lala said with conditioner and your fingers. It seems like the best solution.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Mar 5, 2011)

*NJoy,

I am sorry to hear about your mother, I pray she gets better soon, I know God has his hands on her.  

Well you've got all the best advice for your hair, please dont cut it, I know your mind is else where but find the patience inside of you to deal with it. *​


----------



## NJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks, ladies!  Unfortunately for me, I'm under so much stress that I didn't cut my hair.  I just ripped it loose.  Still haven't had time to assess any damage but I just felt guilty worrying about my hair when it's so trivial in light of all that's going on around me. I'll likely have time to grow out any damage. But I can't think straight so, I'll worry about that later.

Please keep me in prayer.  I'm feeling very brittle right now as I start to accept that my time with mom is very limited. She's going to live either way.  But how will we survive without her?  Ah, but that's a Dr Phil question.  'Nuff said.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 6, 2011)

NJoy,


----------



## Lita (Mar 6, 2011)

NJoy


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi NJoy,  

  I will remember you and your mother in prayer.  I take care of my elderly mom also.  Take care of your self.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Mar 9, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Please keep me in prayer.  I'm feeling very brittle right now as I start to accept that my time with mom is very limited. She's going to live either way.  But how will we survive without her?  Ah, but that's a Dr Phil question.  'Nuff said.




Sending up a special prayer for you tonight NJoy.  Remember that you are not alone.  He is always with you!


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 9, 2011)

NJoy


----------



## NJoy (Mar 13, 2011)

2011 is starting off with lots of stress and drama for me. I planned to texlax today but, guess what.  I'm posting from a hospital bed. Came in yesterday morning bcuz of chest pains and they threw my buns in a bed. Waiting on more tests but find my blood pressure and heart rate staying very low. Tooooooo much stressssss!  So again, my hair takes a back seat, chilin in braids, baggied and under a scarf.

On another note, a did see a girl with straight hl hair.  Don't know if it was real or not but, it was gawjuss and highly motivating.    Very flowy.

Thanks for all the prayers for Mommy.  It's getting pretty hairy now.  Very stressful for the family, as you can see. Ah well.  God is in control and we'll get thru this...eventually.

Hugs to you all.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 13, 2011)

NJoy, I pray you are better and that you cast your cares on Our Lord, because you know He cares for you.  I pray for you mother and your family to get through this in a supernaturally smooth way.

Blessings, 
~B*


----------



## NJoy (Mar 13, 2011)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> NJoy, I pray you are better and that you cast your cares on Our Lord, because you know He cares for you.  I pray for you mother and your family to get through this in a supernaturally smooth way.
> 
> Blessings,
> ~B*



Thanks B*

I have more testing and followups to do but I'm home and glad about it. If they would've stuck me with a needle one mo time....girl!

I think I was just running too much and wearing myself thin.  Thanks for the prayers.  I'm sure God allowed this as a sign to myself and others that I'm a mere mortal.  My frame is but dust.  Got it!  And responding accordingly.


----------



## Ms Lala (Mar 13, 2011)

NJoy said:


> 2011 is starting off with lots of stress and drama for me. I planned to texlax today but, guess what.  I'm posting from a hospital bed. Came in yesterday morning bcuz of chest pains and they threw my buns in a bed. Waiting on more tests but find my blood pressure and heart rate staying very low. Tooooooo much stressssss!  So again, my hair takes a back seat, chilin in braids, baggied and under a scarf.
> 
> On another note, a did see a girl with straight hl hair.  Don't know if it was real or not but, it was gawjuss and highly motivating.    Very flowy.
> 
> ...




You sound like you need to rest.  I'm praying that you get the rest you need and allow Him to strengthen you.  Your hair will recover, handle your health right now.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 13, 2011)

NJoy said:


> 2011 is starting off with lots of stress and drama for me. I planned to texlax today but, guess what.  I'm posting from a hospital bed. Came in yesterday morning bcuz of chest pains and they threw my buns in a bed. Waiting on more tests but find my blood pressure and heart rate staying very low. Tooooooo much stressssss!  So again, my hair takes a back seat, chilin in braids, baggied and under a scarf.
> 
> On another note, a did see a girl with straight hl hair.  Don't know if it was real or not but, it was gawjuss and highly motivating.    Very flowy.
> 
> ...



Your hair is the last thing you should worry about, just oil it, and leave it in those braids.  
Hope you get well soon, sounds like stress and exhaustion. Take care of yourself so you can take care of your Mom. Praying that you both make it through this difficult time.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 13, 2011)

NJoy sending you and your family some love


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 17, 2011)

HUGS to you NJoy

How's everyone doing hairwise?  April 1 is steadily approaching and it's length check time soon.... YIIIPPEEEEE

I cannot wait to see all these luscious heads of hair swingin swangin on my computer screen


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 17, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> How's everyone doing hairwise?  April 1 is steadily approaching and it's length check time soon.... YIIIPPEEEEE



I've had my hair in a bun for almost 2 weeks now (washed & DC every 7 days).  I just take the bun apart in the morning, spray a mixture of conditioner+water on my ends, put it back in a bun and slap on some gel in the front so I don't get the frizzies.  I might rollerset tomorrow night and leave it in a bun again.  I haven't detangled my hair in days since its been in a protective style so I have to be careful.

Looking forward to the April reveal! 

.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 17, 2011)

NJoy Peace be with you and your family...Please take care of yourself! Your hair will be fine!

Whimsy I'm excited and nervous about the length check for April...I know that I am nowhere near HL but I am hoping that I am least full MBL moving towards WL...I did give myself till Dec 31 11:59am to give up on the dream but how are you and the other lovely ladies doing?


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 17, 2011)

lmao Janet' don't give up on the dream! neverrrrr

i'm excited for the check, only nervous because i don't want to put direct heat on my hair.
when i pull the back taught it is mega close to HL!
however, i need a trim in the worst way so i may lose an inch. it's all good though.

i hope everyone's doing well....


----------



## Janet' (Mar 17, 2011)

Whimsy I know what you mean about the trim...I'm getting one when I do this upcoming length check...nervous about that too!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Mar 17, 2011)

I've been in a bun since since Sunday, plan on DC tonight then back in a bun. Don't have time do anything else. Oooh maybe I'll do a fishtail braid!

Sent from my Zio


----------



## Ms Lala (Mar 17, 2011)

I am nowhere near hip length and am still debating if I really want to grow my hair that long.  I have had so much hair drama lately.  I keep wanting to do a major cut to be quite honest.  I'll be happy if I'm still at waist at this length check because I need a major trim.  I may not even post.  I don't know if it's my hair or me, maybe I'm just tired and need a hair break.  I may put some small twists in and just leave it alone for a while.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 17, 2011)

Ms Lala said:


> I am nowhere near hip length and am still debating if I really want to grow my hair that long.  I have had so much hair drama lately.  I keep wanting to do a major cut to be quite honest.  I'll be happy if I'm still at waist at this length check because I need a major trim.  I may not even post.  I don't know if it's my hair or me, maybe I'm just tired and need a hair break.  I may put some small twists in and just leave it alone for a while.



Ms Lala Your hair is gorgeous! and you're almost there (I was just stalking your Fotki) I think you should go for it.

BTW did you ever win biggest fro on Nappturality?


----------



## kami11213 (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't think I'm anywhere near HL, when I pull my hair down it's about MBL, I've had a couple fo setbacks so I'm hoping I even make HL by the end of the year  I've been keeping my hair in protective styles, not too anxious to do the length check though, guess I don't want to be disappointed


----------



## Ms Lala (Mar 18, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> @Ms Lala Your hair is gorgeous! and you're almost there (I was just stalking your Fotki) I think you should go for it.
> 
> BTW did you ever win biggest fro on Nappturality?




Thanks!!!  and no I didn't win on Nappturality.  I didn't even see where they announced the winner.  It was all in fun anyway. I guess I need to update my fotki hugh.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Mar 18, 2011)

I am definitely no where near Hip Length. I am getting very close to Waist Length, though. I don't think I will make it by April (waist). I think I may make it by May. I will most likely wait and do a length check. I really don't know though. I just dont want to straighten too often. But we will see. I hope everyone else is doing well and looking forward to everyone meeting their goals and then some.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 18, 2011)

kami11213 said:


> I don't think I'm anywhere near HL, when I pull my hair down it's about MBL, I've had a couple fo setbacks so I'm hoping I even make HL by the end of the year  I've been keeping my hair in protective styles, not too anxious to do the length check though, guess I don't want to be disappointed



@kami11213 in your avatar your hair looks past WL. Did you cut your hair since then?



NikkiGirl said:


> I am definitely no where near Hip Length. I am  getting very close to Waist Length, though. I don't think I will make  it by April (waist). I think I may make it by May. I will most likely  wait and do a length check. I really don't know though. I just dont want  to straighten too often. But we will see. I hope everyone else is doing  well and looking forward to everyone meeting their goals and then  some.



Don't worry about that. When I joined the Hip Length challenge in 2010 I was just MBL but I joined anyway. It helped inspire me and keep going. Some of us that didn't make it last year just joined this challenge in 2011.


----------



## Lita (Mar 18, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> I've had my hair in a bun for almost 2 weeks now (washed & DC every 7 days).  I just take the bun apart in the morning, spray a mixture of conditioner+water on my ends, put it back in a bun and slap on some gel in the front so I don't get the frizzies.  I might rollerset tomorrow night and leave it in a bun again.  I haven't detangled my hair in days since its been in a protective style so I have to be careful.
> 
> Looking forward to the April reveal!
> 
> .



Love the bun.....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## kami11213 (Mar 18, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> @kami11213 in your avatar your hair looks past WL. Did you cut your hair since then?



I trimmed about 3' a while ago but then had some breakage so I don't really know what it's going to loom like so Im a little nervous


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 18, 2011)

Well.....i just straightened my hair so I could get my trim tomorrow.

I think I want to do more than trim. I gained about an inch from the length in my current avatar (taken in january).  When pulled straight back then my hair was juuuuust above the indents at the bottom of my back, and now it's just under the indents.

My ends look a little too raggedy for my liking and I'm glad I never wear my hair straight.  I'm definitely over the layers...but I'm not cutting all the way up to the shortest layer to even things out, no way.

I'm coloring tomorrow too. YIPPEEE


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Mar 18, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> *I'm coloring tomorrow too. YIPPEEE*





Length check next month?  Great!

I've been wanting to straighten my hair.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 18, 2011)

forgot pics


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 19, 2011)

kami11213 said:


> I trimmed about 3' a while ago but then had some breakage so I don't really know what it's going to loom like so Im a little nervous



awww don't be nervy. i'm sure it'll look great, and if it doesn't, you know how to correct it. you'll be fine.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 19, 2011)

oh my. optimus that siggie pic is disturbing


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 19, 2011)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Length check next month?  Great!
> 
> I've been wanting to straighten my hair.



cant wait to seeeeeeee


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 19, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> forgot pics



  Looking good.  Do you really need to cut so much?


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 19, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Looking good.  Do you really need to cut so much?



Thanks. so much?! I'm gunna have him trim all the layers and the back/longest layer is getting about an inch off.
I think it needs it.  and that's not much. my last cut was back in sept and that was a lot IMO

Edited to add: WHEN ARE WE GUNNA SEE YOUR LENGTH CHECK MISS THIGH LENGTH?!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Mar 19, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> oh my. optimus that siggie pic is disturbing



what 'bout it? 

Some people don't like gorillas.  That ain't against the law.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 19, 2011)

Optimus_Prime said:


> what 'bout it?
> 
> Some people don't like gorillas.  That ain't against the law.



well we're beein flashed first off and that hairy nipply vest over his shirt n tie lol it's just WRONG.  and why is he so happy about wearing it? ew.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey ladies. Don't think I've posted in here since my subscription ran out in February. My hair is fine and I'm excited to say it's getting much easier to handle now. I was able to wash in 2 sections and damp bun last night. YAAAYYY! Hopefully that means wash days will never take anywhere near an hour in the shower again.

ETA: Doesn't matter. Decided to cut

Can't wait til the length checks. Yeeaaahhh booooyyyyyy! (gotta say it like grandpa from boondocks) Whimsy, I literally imagined that your hair was on my head That's what the crazy people do huh? Probably gonna start sniffing your brushes soon.....


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 19, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> forgot pics



OMG I just fainted  
You're like an inch from hip length, if that! Please put the scissors away. I'm sending Ninjas to your house right now! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Mar 19, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> OMG I just fainted
> You're like an inch from hip length, if that! Please put the scissors away. I'm sending Ninjas to your house right now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




BostonMaria I'm only giving you a free pass because it's the weekend. What are you studying anyway?


----------



## NikkiGirl (Mar 19, 2011)

Whimsy, your hair is so so close to Hip Length, but even if you trim an inch you will be right back there in a couple of months. But it looks healthy to me! And it is so so long.  Sorry, I don't know how to do the @ thing yet. Gotta figure that out.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Mar 19, 2011)

Ooh Whimsy your hair looks gorgeous!  Reminds me of my hair. What color do you have!?

Sent from my Zio


----------



## Ms Lala (Mar 19, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Thanks. so much?! I'm gunna have him trim all the layers and the back/longest layer is getting about an inch off.
> I think it needs it.  and that's not much. my last cut was back in sept and that was a lot IMO
> 
> Edited to add: WHEN ARE WE GUNNA SEE YOUR LENGTH CHECK MISS THIGH LENGTH?!




I don't see why you need to cut.  It looks good.  
I just "straightened" and trimmed.  My hair is still the same length (WL) post trim.  I cut about an inch which is about right based on my typical hair growth rate. My last trim was Nov. I had breakage from the henna and my ends were so raggedy.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 19, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> @BostonMaria I'm only giving you a free pass because it's the weekend. What are you studying anyway?



LaFemmeNaturelle ahahahaa I'm 5 courses away from my MBA 
I have a paper to start and umm I am not even close to starting it


----------



## Lucia (Mar 19, 2011)

Whimsy gorgeous hair it's getting longer 


Ladies we need an intervention Everyone challengers and supporters jump in 
MzMoMo is actuall considering chopping her hair off pls check TL crakin thread too


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey girls...well i guess the universe didn't want me getting my hurr did today..everything prevented me from getting where i needed to be, and then when i got to the salon mike was so backed up i told him i'd just come back next saturday.

I did a dusting instead (my very first dusting on my own w/o my hair in like 80 twists) and am happy with the bottom back bit, and the "freshness" of the layers...

I had to trim some areas because i saw some splits i didn't want them running amok, so I may ask Mike to do a more thorough trim for me next week or I may just get the color and bounce.

RUNNING TO TL THREAD TO BEAT UP MZMOMO BRB


----------



## curlycrocheter (Mar 20, 2011)

I haven't updated in here in a really long time.  Not having a camera or a computer is a kiss of e-death.  Anywho......I plan to do a henna & indigo on the coming days.  I'm excited because I really want black hair!  I'm tired of the reddish-brown that I'm working with now.  The color seems really dull and lifeless to me.

Also, I'm really feeling like my hair is at a standstill right now.  I'm feeling like I'll never attain WL let alone HL.  IDK, I'll see how I feel after I make some changes. :shrug:

I got a camera for my birthday and just got a new laptop so I'm gonna do an update soon.


----------



## Naturallista (Mar 20, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> forgot pics



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 20, 2011)

jasmineml said:


> I haven't updated in here in a really long time.  Not having a camera or a computer is a kiss of e-death.  Anywho......I plan to do a henna & indigo on the coming days.  I'm excited because I really want black hair!  I'm tired of the reddish-brown that I'm working with now.  The color seems really dull and lifeless to me.
> 
> Also, I'm really feeling like my hair is at a standstill right now.  I'm feeling like I'll never attain WL let alone HL.  IDK, I'll see how I feel after I make some changes. :shrug:
> 
> I got a camera for my birthday and just got a new laptop so I'm gonna do an update soon.



well thanks for cooming back missy.  what will do do to make changes? 
i cant wait to see some pics. yay for the camera and happy belated!


----------



## kami11213 (Mar 20, 2011)

Gorgeous Whimsy! I love the color


----------



## Janet' (Mar 20, 2011)

Whimsy OMGee at your length check!!!


----------



## constance (Mar 21, 2011)

Whimsy, beautiful hair and color!


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 21, 2011)

Whimsy beautiful hair lady.  Love it!

So it's been a while since I've been in this thread and I missed so much.  Can you believe I was trying to give up LHCF for Lent?? Good thing I gave up swearing too.

So I decided to try the lunar chart cutting thing (what can it hurt, right; and I've been wanting to try Feye's trimming method for a while).  Here are some pics.  I'm super happy with the results. The first pic is straightened before the cut.  It's right at the top of my hip bone.  Where the ruler is, is where I want my hair to be and hope it will be by the end of this year.  The next pics are of the steps of Feye's method, first the V, then rounded out.  Finally there are the after trim pics.  You guys, you know now that I know how to cut my hair, I swear I'm NEVER going back to the salon.


----------



## kami11213 (Mar 21, 2011)

^^^^ Gorgeous!


----------



## Ms Lala (Mar 21, 2011)

Dee Raven said:


> @Whimsy beautiful hair lady.  Love it!
> 
> So it's been a while since I've been in this thread and I missed so much.  Can you believe I was trying to give up LHCF for Lent?? Good thing I gave up swearing too.
> 
> So I decided to try the lunar chart cutting thing (what can it hurt, right; and I've been wanting to try Feye's trimming method for a while).  Here are some pics.  I'm super happy with the results. The first pic is straightened before the cut.  It's right at the top of my hip bone.  Where the ruler is, is where I want my hair to be and hope it will be by the end of this year.  The next pics are of the steps of Feye's method, first the V, then rounded out.  Finally there are the after trim pics.  You guys, you know now that I know how to cut my hair, I swear I'm NEVER going back to the salon.




Your hair looks great.  The ends look really good.  I remember reading Feye's method when I first started trying self trimming.  I need to go over it again and use it next time I trim.


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 22, 2011)

Ms Lala said:


> Your hair looks great.  The ends look really good.  I remember reading Feye's method when I first started trying self trimming.  I need to go over it again and use it next time I trim.



If you google Habioku Long Hair, this girl has a really good video that shows the steps to get the U-shape.  That's what I used.


----------



## Lita (Mar 22, 2011)

Dee Raven Great progress...Yes,stay away from salons....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Mar 22, 2011)

Dee Raven your hair looks good. I'm subscribed to her I love her updo styles. 

Sent from my Zio


----------



## Lucia (Mar 22, 2011)

Dee Raven
Wow gorgeous hair stay away from those SHS and you'll be full HL in a couple months. I think your grazing HL now


----------



## Janet' (Mar 22, 2011)

@ Dee Raven   Lovely!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 22, 2011)

OMG Dee Raven i'm DYING over here your hair looks beeeeyoooooooteeeeefulll!!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 22, 2011)

Whimsy
You're hair is so much longer I think you had a growth spurt 
Even w the layers it's long 
I can't wait foe official updates


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 22, 2011)

Lucia, i hope so. but i dunno. i am just grateful for the growth.  i have never had this much hair in my life.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 22, 2011)

Ladies how has washing your hair changed from BSL/MBL/WL to HL for you?
Mines gets tangly and always has when it gets to WL 

I don't know if everyone else gets a tangle period. What differences have you found when growing beyond a certain point?


----------



## Lucia (Mar 22, 2011)

JJamiah
Bsl the 1st time was the worst it was alway tangled frizzy mess it was a fight every wash day even though I DC. Then I found curlygirl by Lorrainne Massey and everything changes I gave up shampoos and never looked back. It's not for everyone but it works for me that and washing and detangling in sections   It took me from BSL to WL


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 22, 2011)

Lucia said:


> JJamiah
> Bsl the 1st time was the worst it was alway tangled frizzy mess it was a fight every wash day even though I DC. Then I found curlygirl by Lorrainne Massey and everything changes I gave up shampoos and never looked back. It's not for everyone but it works for me that and washing and detangling in sections It took me from BSL to WL


 
Lucia 
I find that when I am drying it my tangle up real quick and  It makes me breath in and out real quick. LOL

Not as bad as it was before. The TT is helping me out tremendously. I have had to go to sections I part straight down the middle and use the hose. 
I am up in braids now but I am trying to avoid those dry tangles.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 22, 2011)

^^^Lawd!!! To have those issues!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 22, 2011)

^^^ U so silly @Janet' We'll see when you get them you won't LOL


----------



## NikkiGirl (Mar 22, 2011)

Dee Raven, your hair is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 22, 2011)

Dee Raven  Absolutely GAWJUS!


----------



## Lita (Mar 22, 2011)

Whimsy  I see your hair grows in a v shape TOO! Great Progress....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 22, 2011)

All the pretty hair in this thread!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 22, 2011)

Lita said:


> @Whimsy  I see your hair grows in a v shape TOO! Great Progress....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lita it's the layers i got cut into my hair in sept. makes it more pronounced i think.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 23, 2011)

Lita said:


> Dee Raven Great progress...Yes,stay away from salons....
> 
> 
> I second that.
> ...


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok Whimsey I see the phot now.  It looks great.  Can't see your need for a trim.  Did you see the "thin ends, lead hair thread."


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 23, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Ok Whimsey I see the phot now.  It looks great.  Can't see your need for a trim.  Did you see the "thin ends, lead hair thread."



No but I saw my split ends! 

Gotta nip em in the bud.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Mar 23, 2011)

My shampoo days haven't changed much but I do DC or Co wash more than actually shampooing lol. 

I actually Co washed this morning with Pantene Pro V Dry to Moisture and my hair felt good. 

Sent from my Zio


----------



## NJoy (Mar 23, 2011)

Whimsy and Dee Raven, your hair is GORGEOUS!!!! 

As for me, I'm in a pickle. My mother passed away on Saturday. (I'm fine. I know y'all love me and care. Thank you. No need to interupt the hair conversations). So, I'm running around like crazy trying to get everything in place. The service is this Saturday (giving out of town folks time to get here) and I will see fam that I haven't seen in as many as 20 years. I'm 8.5 months post (or somewhere around there) so, my problem is what to do with this hair.

I want to show off my new length and healthy hair to those who remember me with skimpy apl-ish hair and still thought I had it going on. But, to do that, I'll need to flat iron, at the very least. And I'm not to good with flat ironing and being patient. My other alternative is a cute SL wig that I just bought but, the women in my family will straight call me out for wearing a wig. "Why are you wearing a wig? Where's all that hair you used to have?" And I mean, these chicks are bold with it. Hands will be all up in my head. I repeat, hands WILL be all up in my head. 

I sort of saw myself in a hat with my hair bunned but, the hat would come off eventually.

I'm in a No Heat challenge and haven't done much of anything to my hair in 2 months. What should I do? I'm scared to go to a hairdresser because of the two textures. Otherwise, a Dominican Blowout would be on my to-do list. And even if I flat iron it myself, I'm no good at styling.

What's a sista to do? Grieving or not, my physical appearance will be scrutinized. Vanity and jokes run deep on my mom's side. And worse, those who come down are responsible for letting everyone who couldn't come know how we're doing and what we have going on. If the haters i my family catch me slippin, it will sho nuff be broadcast throughout the family. Does that matter to me? Darn skippy. These people are relentless and worse than any general hater you find in the streets. 

Anyway, what ta do? What ta do?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Mar 23, 2011)

NJoy

Sorry to hear about your mother. I'm still praying for you and your family....as well as the gossipers lol they know they need to stop but we all have them in our families. Anywho, I suggest if you're trying to show length, do a light flat iron or blow dry and then do a twistout, braidout or bantu knot out. If you do the twistout/braidout on airdried hair, you may not show much length depending on your shrinkage. My braidouts are about apl on airdried hair. Or, you can wash and detangle your own hair and go to the salon to have them style it. The textures shouldn't be too much of a hassle if you've already detangled it. All they have to do at that point is rollerset, blowout, or flat iron (whatever you're getting).


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 23, 2011)

NJoy - ((((((((((((((((((((BIGGEST HUG EVER)))))))))))))))))))))))))))
Sending lots of love your way you strong woman you.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 23, 2011)

Ummm and to answer your question NJoy.... i .... because i'm mean when dealing with women like the ones you mentioned...i would wear my hair out and loose and let them turn green w/ envy lol and i'd be sure to whip it around a little 
.....or a nice sleek side bun


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Mar 23, 2011)

Whimsy and Dee Raven

Your hair is fantabulous.
Whimsy, your hair grows so fast.  I can see layers but not thinness.  

Dee, I love your new u shape and your wall color.

NJoy Sorry for your loss.  Your positivity has been a big inspiration to me ever since you joined.  If you lived in NY or NJ, I would come and help you w your styling.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 23, 2011)

I sent you a PM!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry about your lost NJoy.

I would Texlax if I found some free time, but if no time was available I would DC with a very moisturing and leaves Mega shine, do a braidout, flat twisout, Bantu knot out or nice updo that way u don't have to use heat.

Sent from my Zio


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 23, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> NJoy
> 
> ... Or, you can wash and detangle your own hair and go to the salon to have them style it. The textures shouldn't be too much of a hassle if you've already detangled it. All they have to do at that point is rollerset, blowout, or flat iron (whatever you're getting).



  I agree with this.  Also a beautiful French braid that shows the length and fullness yet it would look chick, unimposing and like you really did not have to try too hard too look so good.   They will be wondering how you are keeping it all together and manageing so well.  

  My prayers will be with you in this hectic time.


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 23, 2011)

NJoy , here is one more hug for you.  I'm sorry to hear about your mom.  Are there any salons that you trust nearby.  I know you are probably running short on time, but I would probably let someone else straighten it so you don't have to worry about it later on.  Also, please be sure to take good care of yourself right now. You're going to need a little pampering.


----------



## kami11213 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss NJoy... I also think if you could find the time try and texlax, if not I would lightly flat iron and do a nice bun, french braid or braid out...


----------



## Ms Lala (Mar 23, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Whimsy and Dee Raven, your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> As for me, I'm in a pickle. My mother passed away on Saturday. (I'm fine. I know y'all love me and care. Thank you. No need to interupt the hair conversations). So, I'm running around like crazy trying to get everything in place. The service is this Saturday (giving out of town folks time to get here) and I will see fam that I haven't seen in as many as 20 years. I'm 8.5 months post (or somewhere around there) so, my problem is what to do with this hair.
> 
> ...




 I am so sorry to hear this.  Your updates made me feel like I was there with you and I am really just praying for your strength right now.  I understand exactly what you mean regarding the fam, I would go ahead and take the time to texlax if I were you.  If you have a hooded dryer maybe you can do a rollerset after to keep your heat use to a minimum.  Flat ironing would probably be faster and easier though to be honest and I don't think it will really hurt you since you  haven't been using heat.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 23, 2011)

NJoy
sorry for your loss. 
I would straighten and either wear it all down or half up half down and I would avoid stylists at this time they're known for being shady at normal times and this is a difficult time you shouldn't deal with any stylists you don't already know well and trust with your hair.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Njoy, I am so sorry for your loss. I couldn't imagine losing my mother (I am very close with her), my heart goes out to you. 

As for hair, I would wear it down, maybe texlax then flat iron. It's so long it would look really pretty and stun those haters into silence.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy Thursday errbody, lol


----------



## schipperchow1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wishing everyone good luck on their way to HL!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 27, 2011)

How's everyone's weekend going? Whatcha doin with your hair?


----------



## NJoy (Mar 27, 2011)

Good morning ladies. I flat irone my hair on Friday and bunned it wit the intention of wearing it our for the funeral yesterday.  The weather didn't cooperate and I wore a bun then too.  Outside of a little poof and a small trim to take care of the damage of ripping those braids apart, I was very pleased with the length and delicious thickness. 

Thank you all for your loving thoughts and support.  I'm ready for thing to retun to normal.  I'm truly happy with my hair as it is now. I officially feel like a lon-haired Diva.  But, I'm gonna do these last few inches and am excited about getting back to taking care of my hair.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 27, 2011)

NJoy: You know we're with you during this tough time...I can't wait to see updates- I'm glad everything worked out with your hair yesterday  

Whimsy: I'm feeling a little under the weather, but I am determined to do my Aphogee two-step in prep for my length check tomorrow!!! Lawd, why am I so nervous?!!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's a pic I took yesterday after taking down my bun. My roots are a little nappy from the weather and not wearing my scarf to bed but, I think the pic still shows the awesome thickness that's coming along. Is this because I'm 35 wks post tomorrow? *shrugs* Don't know but me likey. My hair felt like I could be satisfied with this length but, I'm anxious to see what my HL ponytail will look like.  

Time to get back to focusing on my hair. Thank you all for your prayers and support over these past few months. Now that mom's resting in peace, it's time to get back to my normal routines. 

Anywho, this will serve as my March length check because it's going back into ps today. 







Yeah, uh... Excuse the back flab. I'm working on it.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 28, 2011)

NJoy
nice progress, I love the thickness. You only have a few more inches to HL keep growing that hair.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 28, 2011)

To NJOY,

   Glad to hear you are doing well.  Yeees your hair is doing very nicely.  Hip length is just around the corner.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 28, 2011)

O h! my check in.  

  I haven't figured how to put photos from photobucket into the thread yet.  However, since I am just working on layers catching up it will be difficult to see progess except at 6 month intervals.  

   Anyhoo, I have settled into a nice routine.  Still fine tuning some recipes. 

  Did and end check and found littlte to no splits or knots.  clipped the knots.  Doing better on moisture retention.  Still working on a good recipe for "slip".

   And best of all hair loss is drastically reduced.  That was the biggy.  Since I lost so much over the last four years I decided not to cut but just let it naturally fill in.  I think my bottom layer is at terminal so i will just take care of the rest which range from  less than shoulder to hip line.  I know this is stuff from shedding because it is in clumps.  The same way I was loosing it.

   So As I reach hip length with the different odd layers I will call it.  First section of canopy is due to hit hip around the last of May.

  Happy growing every one and congrats on your milestones reached this month.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice Job, Njoy;

Your hair is looking great and is indeed very full. It's very pretty. You will be hip length before you know it.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 28, 2011)

NikkiGirl, I know that you are probably close to WL by now, right?


----------



## NikkiGirl (Mar 28, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @NikkiGirl, I know that you are probably close to WL by now, right?


 
Yea, I am actually very close. I will be straightening this week to see for sure. I will definitely post pics.


----------



## kami11213 (Mar 29, 2011)

NJoy I love all the thickness


----------



## NJoy (Mar 29, 2011)

Janet', um...didn't I see something about you straightening for a length check last night?


----------



## SherylsTresses (Mar 29, 2011)

Just sneaking a peek


----------



## Janet' (Mar 29, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Janet', um...didn't I see something about you straightening for a length check last night?



Bwahahahahaha NJoy  Yeah, but let me just cut and paste what I said in the MBL thread (yeah, I made MBL at the end of last year, but I refuse to leave )

Ladies!!!!! I am so sorry!!! Last night, I had a bit of a breakdown  My hair has not retained any length since my last length check at the end of the year 2010!!!!! 

I know exactly why, though!!! I was on a hair hiatus- just being lazy...I hate to admit this, but confession is good for the soul, no?! ...I hadn't DC'ed since December 2010...now, what the heck was I thinking???? The answer is, I wasn't...I hadn't done a protein treatment since Dec 2010!!!!! Now, with all of this color, you would think that I should know better, right? And I do know better, I was just unconcerned at the time...I figured that my low-manipulation styling, WEN washing and general low-maintenance would be enough...

On one hand, I guess it was because I didn't lose any length! But I sure as heck didn't gain anything either  

So, nothing like a let down to get ya back in gear!!!! My best hair friend (IRL) Missjae09 straightened last night, gave me a light trim, and told me that my hair was healthy and in good shape...that made me feel good...

I am re-dedicated to my hair now! I will be:

1. Washing once a week
2. Dc'ing once every other week, and
3. Doing my hard protein treatments every 6 weeks...

I will increase my moisture from once a day to twice a day (in the morn and before I go to bed) and increase my water intake overall (something I struggle with)

I am MBL still...and when Missjae09 measured last night, she said that I am 2.5 inches away from WL...Even though I am in the HL Challenge, I knew that I wouldn't make that goal by December 2011 but I am also in the WL Challenge and that is my true short-term goal for 2011. If I get back in gear, I could probably make WL before the end of the year...so I'm ready...

Sorry for rambling, but this was so cathartic for me!!!! Thanks for listening!!!!

The first pic is from December...the last three are from last night!


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 29, 2011)

Janet' go Ms. Janet, your hair is still beautiful.

OH BOY I dunno what my hair is gonna look like in December but I am so excited looking at all these pics. 

You Ladies are such an Inspiration 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 30, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Janet' go *Ms. Janet*, your hair is still beautiful.
> 
> OH BOY I dunno what my hair is gonna look like in December but I am so excited looking at all these pics.
> 
> ...



Aww, that's what my fam calls me, lol! Thanks! Girl, I'm going into military mode...I've got 2.5 inches to get to WL!!! I'm trying to hit it by July-August!!!

You know JJamiah, you are one of my ultimate inspirations!!!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 30, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Bwahahahahaha @NJoy  Yeah, but let me just cut and paste what I said in the MBL thread (yeah, I made MBL at the end of last year, but I refuse to leave )
> 
> Ladies!!!!! I am so sorry!!! Last night, I had a bit of a breakdown My hair has not retained any length since my last length check at the end of the year 2010!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Awe. Now I feel guilty for pushing you. But, no need to kick yourself. You got a great plan out of the deal and plenty of time to baby your hair.

I've always loved the boldness of your hair color. And I'm glad you're going to give it the extra care it needs. I'm sure you'll be pleased with what this year brings. I'm cheering you on! :woohoo:


----------



## Lita (Mar 30, 2011)

janet
Your hair looks beautiful.Before you know it/HL will hit you in a blink...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

Janet, I wouldn't be discouraged, your hair does look healthy and it will definitely get there. And looking at the bright side, now you know what hasn't been working for you, so you know what to tweak and your hair will thank you for it. I just know it.  And it is still the beginning of the year. You will definitely get there. I am cheering you on also.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 30, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Awe. Now I feel guilty for pushing you. But, no need to kick yourself. You got a great plan out of the deal and plenty of time to baby your hair.
> 
> I've always loved the boldness of your hair color. And I'm glad you're going to give it the extra care it needs. I'm sure you'll be pleased with what this year brings. I'm cheering you on! :woohoo:



NJoy, You know how I feel about your hair   And no worries, I needed to let you what was going on  

Thanks for the kind words!




Lita said:


> janet
> Your hair looks beautiful.Before you know it/HL will hit you in a blink...
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita, Thanks for the compliment, your hair is  so coming from you that means so much!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 30, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> Janet, I wouldn't be discouraged, your hair does look healthy and it will definitely get there. And looking at the bright side, now you know what hasn't been working for you, so you know what to tweak and your hair will thank you for it. I just know it.  And it is still the beginning of the year. You will definitely get there. I am cheering you on also.



NikkiGirl, Thank you so very much!!! I just know that you will be WL when you flat iron!!! I cannot wait to see the pics!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 30, 2011)

Janet,

   I love your hair color.  Yes, its good you realized things now.  But as you said you did not damage or loose your hair so that is a big +++++.

    Thinking I am that you will see great results to  your dedication sooner than you think.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 30, 2011)

Hoping to get out of doing some running around today so that I can do a good DC w/heat while working from home. 

Still trying to get back on track. I need to get back on track with my fitness goals too. My siggy is calling me out BIG time. No hiding beneath a towel (although I need to )


----------



## Janet' (Mar 30, 2011)

NJoy- Sweetie, we ALL have things to work on...don't let em fool ya!!!! You'll be back on the grind in no time!


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 30, 2011)

@NJoy I hope you are doing ok.  Sending you hugs and my deepest condolences.

Your hair looks amazing BTW. I still can't believe how FAST your hair is growing!  I was just looking at your Jan 2010 picture... I was MBL back then and you were SL and somehow you were able to grow like 200 inches of hair in such a short amount of time and catch up with me! I'm super jealous LOL 

What do your family and friends say about your hair? They must be in awe


----------



## NJoy (Mar 30, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> @NJoy I hope you are doing ok. Sending you hugs and my deepest condolences.
> 
> Your hair looks amazing BTW. I still can't believe how FAST your hair is growing! I was just looking at your Jan 2010 picture... I was MBL back then and you were SL and somehow you were able to grow like 200 inches of hair in such a short amount of time and catch up with me! I'm super jealous LOL
> 
> What do your family and friends say about your hair? They must be in awe


 
Mmm hmm. Now if I can get another hundred inches by June, I'd be satisfied. 

Hubby is mad that I don't wear it out more. Says what's the use of having it if I don't show it.  My mom was always amazed but, I tried not to allow her to watch my hair grow, with her going thru chemo and losing her hair and all. I was trying to help her grow it back the first time around but, when the cancer came back, I started keeping my hair covered like she did.

Only a few family members at the funeral saw it out because I had it bunned due to the rainy weather. The last thing I needed was for that hair to go poof and I turn into Sasquatch. My daughters and their friends see my hair more frequently and are now on their own hhj. I tried to get them to start when I started but, they were weave queens and I was "doing too much". Now look at 'em. Walking around in PS and asking tons of questions. 

I'm floored more than anyone tho. I don't get to see it out and dry often but when I do, I'm like . I've never taken care of my own hair prior to lhcf or imagined that it could grow like this so, my hair and I now have an understanding. As long as I take care of it, I can expect it to grow.

I really didn't expect it to do much this quarter because I was barely doing anything to it. I did keep it in PS and moisturized tho. I don't think I got the length that I'm used to but the thickness has me blown away. Planning to focus on length thru June and then I can trim and coast from there.

Thanks for the love and support during these past few months. (Dang. That happened quickly. )


----------



## NicWhite (Mar 30, 2011)

@NJoy, I prayed for you and your family and am sorry for your loss.

Your hair is absolutely amazing. I look at the progress that you have made over the last year and I am floored. I have resorted to begging my follicles to push out more hair. J/K 

Continue to keep the pictures coming. You are truly an inspiration.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 30, 2011)

NicWhite said:


> @NJoy, I prayed for you and your family and am sorry for your loss.
> 
> Your hair is absolutely amazing. I look at the progress that you have made over the last year and I am floored. I have resorted to begging my follicles to push out more hair. J/K
> 
> Continue to keep the pictures coming. You are truly an inspiration.


 
Thanks you. And most importantly, thank you for your prayers.  The prayer support that we've received has been such an incredible blessing.  I really don't know how I could have made it otherwise.  Certainly not by my own strength.


----------



## Lita (Mar 30, 2011)

NJoy You have my deepest sympathy..My God grant you & your family comfort...


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 30, 2011)

NJoy I didn't know you had children. How old are your DD's?

My oldest DD is now really into her hair. She does Amla treatments, coconut oil rinses, DC's with steam, etc... Her hair looks very healthy now. She's not obsessed with length like I am. Probably cuz the "shortest" it's ever been is BSL. Her longest is Tailbone.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 30, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> @NJoy I didn't know you had children. How old are your DD's?
> 
> My oldest DD is now really into her hair. She does Amla treatments, coconut oil rinses, DC's with steam, etc... Her hair looks very healthy now. She's not obsessed with length like I am. Probably cuz the "shortest" it's ever been is BSL. Her longest is Tailbone.


 

BostonMaria

Girl, you just gonna call me straight out like that, huh?  Ok, I have 5 kids (4 girls and a boy). Starting with the oldest: 21,19,15,10 and my son is 4.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

Okay ladies, so I did a length check. I am really excited. I am seeing some growth. My hair is no where near hip length, but my short term is waist. So really happy about that. I will be posting the pics in a sec.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

So here is my March length check. I am super duper excited and I think I am going to put my hair back up next week and kill it in the gym and keep taking my protein shakes. 







I am so close to waistlength. I think I need like half an inch. My waist is at my elbows. Yay!!! Tell me what you ladies think. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Mar 30, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Ok, I have 5 kids (4 girls and a boy). Starting with the oldest: 21,19,15,10 and my son is 4.




Whoa! I hope to have have a body like that after 5 kids!!  I'll take your hair too!  Love your update in your siggy.  It looks very healthy and HL is right around the corner.

I will continue to pray for you and your family after your recent loss.  I lost my mom to illness as well so I can relate in some ways.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Mar 30, 2011)

OMG NikkiGirl!  You are practically WL, great progress keep it up!  Gorgeous hair too!!!!!!! Is your hair layered or is it just curled?  I really like it!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

^^^ It is curled. But I use to have a shoulder length angled cut and the layers were long and angled and it still really is that way without being curled. And thanks so much. I am happy it is growing!!!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 30, 2011)

Not in the HL challenge but I had to peak in here and see what the huh bub was 

Nikki your hair looks awesome! and I  that tattoo!


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 30, 2011)

@NikkiGirl I believe you're already waist length. Your hair is curled a little at the bottom so I know that if I pull the ends it'll be right at WL.  Congratulations! woot woot!

@NJoy girl I thought you were like 25 years old LOL 
My kids are 21, 19, and 12. (girl, boy, girl)


----------



## Lucia (Mar 31, 2011)

NikkiGirl
Your ARE WL !!!!


----------



## Candy828 (Mar 31, 2011)

@NikiGirl Fabulous progress! Your hair is looking awesome!

@NJoy Your hair is still doing amazing things! Great progress! The thickness is awesome!

janet Your hair is progressing nicely and that color is very striking! Great progress!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 31, 2011)

NikkiGirl-Girl, uncurl those ends!!!! YOU ARE WL!!!!         

You deserve all the emoticons!!!!!

NJoy- Five kids!!! OMGee, you are awesome Mrs. Lady!!!!

See, I'm glad I'm in this challenge even though it's for "play play"...You ladies are such an inspiration!!!!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 31, 2011)

NikkiGirl CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  I think you're WL too, Missy!

BostonMaria. 25???  Girl, you and @a_caribbean_dream must be trying to get on my Christmas list, huh?  Keep the compliments rolling. It's working!


----------



## Lita (Mar 31, 2011)

NJoy said:


> BostonMaria
> 
> Girl, you just gonna call me straight out like that, huh?  Ok, I have 5 kids (4 girls and a boy). Starting with the oldest: 21,19,15,10 and my son is 4.



NJoy  You absolutely look fabulous for having 5 kids....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 31, 2011)

NikiGirl You look WL to me...Congrats..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## kami11213 (Mar 31, 2011)

NikkiGirl Your hair is definitely WL and gorgeous! You'll be HL in no time...


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 31, 2011)

Lita said:


> @NJoy You absolutely look fabulous for having 5 kids....
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
I thought NJoy* HERSELF* was 21! Dang, I need to bottle what ya'll got!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 31, 2011)

Chicoro said:


> I thought NJoy* HERSELF* was 21! Dang, I need to bottle what ya'll got!



Chicoro
21???  Girl, you betta stop it!   And by that I mean, keep talkin.  I was like 2 when I started having kids.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 31, 2011)

^^^Go girl!!!! NJoy


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 3, 2011)

bumpin can we get some more pics?  i'm greedy.

ps - what's everyone doing with their hair this week?


----------



## NJoy (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm headed out to Disney for a week.  I have no earthly idea what I'm going to do with my hair.


----------



## NicWhite (Apr 3, 2011)

NJoy said:


> I'm headed out to Disney for a week.  I have no earthly idea what I'm going to do with my hair.




Girl, you need to be like Jasmine and have that blowing in the wind .......j/k. 

Have fun on your trip.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 3, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> ps - what's everyone doing with their hair this week?



  I am keeping my newly discovered braid regimine.  Trying to come up with  a liquid moisture lotion or milk to use on my braids that is not to heavy or oily like my butters.erplexed


----------



## NikkiGirl (Apr 4, 2011)

I am back to PSing this week. I might do a good deep condition this weekend. I haven't deep conditioned in a very long time. Other than that, I just put my flat iron back up. I gave myself about a week to enjoy my hair being out and now I am done with that for  now. Sometimes I actually miss my buns, just because they are effortless and still look good.


----------



## Dee Raven (Apr 5, 2011)

My hair is still straight from the trim.  I'm trying to see how long I can get away with it.  Then after that, I want to start experimenting with some braid out.  I haven't done those in over a year.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 5, 2011)

I am about to put rollers in my hair...I've been wearing it straight- up in buns, etc...Now that it's starting to revert a little, I'm going to go curly!


----------



## kami11213 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey guys, so I think I'm going to back out of this challenge  I honestly don't think I'll make HL this year, especially b/c over the wknd during my length check I cut about 3-4' of hair putting me a little below MBL... I needed the cut, it was long overdue but I don't think I'll make HL this year, now my goal is getting back to WL...

I'll be cheering for you guys on the sidelines though and lurking regularly for pics


----------



## wyldcurlz (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok ladies.  I need your help ASAP! I'll be out of the country for a month. Really want your thoughts on if I should put extensions in it for that time frame...or if you think extensions are damaging/cause the hair to thin? 

Please let me know your thoughts ASAP! I have an appt tomorrow.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 5, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> Ok ladies.  I need your help ASAP! I'll be out of the country for a month. Really want your thoughts on if I should put extensions in it for that time frame...or if you think extensions are damaging/cause the hair to thin?
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts ASAP! I have an appt tomorrow.



Have you had extensions before? If so, did it damage your hair? Extensions have never damaged my hair and they are a great long-term protective style but I know many people whose edges thinned because of the weight of the braids or due to the braider braiding too tight. Be sure that the braider does not braid too tight (especially so tight that you can barely close your eyes). But whether or not the weight of the braids will cause thinning is something you will only be able to learn from experience I guess. If your hair is naturally fine and/or thin, you may want to stay away from the extensions and just use your regular hair. Maybe crochet braids will be less tension but I've never had those before.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Apr 5, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Have you had extensions before? If so, did it damage your hair? Extensions have never damaged my hair and they are a great long-term protective style but I know many people whose edges thinned because of the weight of the braids or due to the braider braiding too tight. Be sure that the braider does not braid too tight (especially so tight that you can barely close your eyes). But whether or not the weight of the braids will cause thinning is something you will only be able to learn from experience I guess. If your hair is naturally fine and/or thin, you may want to stay away from the extensions and just use your regular hair. Maybe crochet braids will be less tension but I've never had those before.



Thank you for your reply.  Sadly I don't know if my hair is fine or not. What is the best way to determine fine hair from medium or avg hair? I've had them twice before & my hair felt thinner.  But I also suffered a setback from an overzealous stylist aggressively removing my tracts. I also was on bcp at the time which I've heard can thin hair. Its a great protective style and will make life so much easier as I'm traveling.  Just nervous.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 5, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> Thank you for your reply.  Sadly I don't know if my hair is fine or not. What is the best way to determine fine hair from medium or avg hair? I've had them twice before & my hair felt thinner.  But I also suffered a setback from an overzealous stylist aggressively removing my tracts. I also was on bcp at the time which I've heard can thin hair. Its a great protective style and will make life so much easier as I'm traveling.  Just nervous.



The fine-haired people I've asked about this said that individual strands are hard to see when they are fine. So if you were to put a shed hair on a white sheet of paper or hold it in the air and it's hard to see (like almost invisible), then your hair is fine. I'm not sure how much sense that makes but that's how it was explained to me lol.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Apr 6, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> The fine-haired people I've asked about this said that individual strands are hard to see when they are fine. So if you were to put a shed hair on a white sheet of paper or hold it in the air and it's hard to see (like almost invisible), then your hair is fine. I'm not sure how much sense that makes but that's how it was explained to me lol.



no that makes sense. thank you!! using your explanation, i'm guessing i don't have fine hair. also assuming that if i did have fine hair...i guess i should've known by now. its just NOT the thick hair i had in my younger years.   
thanks again!! okay, i guess i'll go for it. easiest thing to do with a rough month of travel ahead.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Apr 6, 2011)

Found a great article about hair typing - hope it'll help someone else as much as it helped me tonight.

FIRST CLASSIFIER - Your curliness (or lack thereof)

The straight ones
1a - stick straight
1b - straight but with a slight body wave, just enough to add some volume, doesn't look wavy
1c - straight with body wave and one or two visible S-waves (e.g. nape of neck or temples)

The wavy ones
2a - loose, stretched out S-waves throughout the hair
2b - shorter, more distinct S-waves (similar to waves from braiding damp hair)
2c - distinct S-waves and the odd spiral curl forming here and there

The curly ones
3a - big, loose spiral curls
3b - bouncy ringlets
3c - tight corkscrews

The really curly ones
4a - tightly coiled S-curls
4b - tightly coiled hair bending in sharp angles (Z-pattern)

SECOND CLASSIFIER - What (most of) your individual strands look like

F - Fine
Thin strands that sometimes are almost translucent when held up to the light. Shed strands can be hard to see even against a contrasting background. Similar to hair found on many people of Scandinavian descent.

You can also try rolling a strand between your thumb and index finger. Fine hair is difficult to feel or it feels like an ultra-fine strand of silk

M - Medium
Strands are neither fine nor coarse. Similar to hair found on many Caucasians.

You can also try rolling a strand between your thumb and index finger. Medium hair feels like a cotton thread. You can feel it, but it isn't stiff or rough. It is neither fine or coarse.

C - Coarse
Thick strands that where shed strands usually are easily identified against most backgrounds. Similar to hair found on many people of Asian or native American descent.

You can also try rolling a strand between your thumb and index finger. Coarse hair feels hard and wiry. As you roll it back and forth, you may actually hear it.

THIRD CLASSIFIER - Your overall volume of hair

Put your hair in a ponytail with as much hair as possible in it. Don't bother with the way it looks - the goal is to have most/all of your hair in there. If it means it sits smack dab on top of your head, put it there.

Measure the circumference of the ponytail. If you have bangs and/or you can't get all of your hair in there adjust according to how much of your hair you have measured.

i - thin (less than 2 inches/5 centimeters)
ii - normal (between 2-4 inches or 5-10 centimeters)
iii - thick (more than 4 inches/10 centimeters)


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 6, 2011)

Just stopping by to show all the aspiring HL ladies a little love from an aspiring SL lady!!!:

You ladies are making GREAT progress!! Keep it up and thanks for the inspiration


----------



## NJoy (Apr 6, 2011)

Checking in from Disney.  Been wigging it in the evening and wearing a light wrap during the day.  Other than daily moisturizing, I'm basically leaving my hair alone.

Yep.  I'm officially on vacation.  Weeeeeee!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 8, 2011)

so is it too late to join this challenge


----------



## Dee Raven (Apr 9, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so is it too late to join this challenge



Of course you can join! You are always welcome.  And I saw what you did in the Classic length thread...I'm not saying nothing.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 9, 2011)

OH GOD!!!! i'm gonna get yelled at by someone... i feel it. lol

but i'm in.  i have my starting pic ready 







do i need to post my reggie too?


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 9, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> OH GOD!!!! i'm gonna get yelled at by someone... i feel it. lol
> 
> but i'm in.  i have my starting pic ready
> 
> ...



@Mz.MoMo5235

*shaking fists in the air* Well I'm first in line. What happened?!!! I thought you hit hip length already and was on the other thread? Why'd you cut it back to WL? Lucy you got some splaining to do 

Edited to add a picture to shame Momo LOL






Shedding a tear

Oh BTW your hair looks great! LOL  You'll start off with some nice ends.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't know why I haven't asked to be added yet, but I would like to join! I will put my length back in my siggy when I get on my computer.

Sent from HTC EVO using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 9, 2011)

DDDAAAANNNGGGG BostonMaria

you straight called me out!  i wasnt gonna show them how much i cut, just that i was in  

i was at hl but then i wasnt taking care of my ends the way i should have been so when i took the pix, i saw i made zero progress and my ends felt worse than ever.  so i sucked it up and cut em off  lol


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Apr 11, 2011)

kami11213  I wouldn’t pull out of the challenge so quickly.  Sometimes major cuts result in good healthy progress within a short amount of time.  This has happened to me a few times back in my blunt-end-crazy-days.  Your progress may surprise you.  Whatever you decide good luck! 

wyldcurlz I was actually thinking about getting braid extensions for a vacation later this summer. I have never had any experience with extensions/weaves.  I would love to see whatever input you get from any ladies here.  Sorry I’m not able to give you any advice.  I really like her braids here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgbulfhrPlI

*And OH NO Mz.MoMo5235 didn’t!!!!???  lol  
*


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 11, 2011)

lawd BostonMaria is cold blooded!!!

mzmomo i get it, i totally do.  But i'm still sad to see that length go.

Now.
if you DARE get back to HL with ends you don't like, and you cut again......

I will call mean Whimsy and she will fly to wherever you are and beat you up.  

Understand?


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 11, 2011)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> I don't know why I haven't asked to be added yet, but I would like to join! I will put my length back in my siggy when I get on my computer.
> 
> Sent from HTC EVO using Long Hair Care Forum App



Really? MariposaSexyGirl I could've sworn you were in this challenge with us. Weren't you in the other hip length challenge with us last year? Welcome BTW!

Momo its called tough love

Whimsy, I'll do the same to you if you cut your hair LOL


----------



## NikkiGirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Momo, your hair is beautiful. I actually really love the cut. I am a sucker for blunt ends. I am tempted to grow as much as I can this year and then take an inch off for a blunt cut at year's end. Don't know yet though. But your hair looks so healthy and pretty. I love it.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 11, 2011)

Goodness.  It's a little scary up in here with all the scoldings and whoopins going on. Creeping in slowly to make sure I don't get accidentally hit in the frenzy. 

MoMo?  You ok? I'm taken aback by the cut too but, I totally understand.  What we see in pics is one thing but, you're in the best position to judge what needs to be done to reach the goals that you have for your hair.  Sort of sliding that in because I think I'm going to start cutting soon to phase out these layers. But dang.  With the lashings you're getting, I may have to go underground with my cuts.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 11, 2011)

This is for the ladies who either like the blunt look or feel the need to cut off and trim.   I am not a cutter except for S&D  but if you plan to cut your way to longer hair get on a regular schedule and trim 1/4 to a half inch routinely.  That may avoid the need for drastic cuts and your ends will never get so V.  You will achieve longer lengths at a moderate consistent rate. 

  THen Some of the other ladies won't have to S&D you after shocking cuts of beautiful long hair.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 11, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> This is for the ladies who either like the blunt look or feel the need to cut off and trim.   I am not a cutter except for S&D  but if you plan to cut your way to longer hair get on a regular schedule and trim 1/4 to a half inch routinely.  That may avoid the need for drastic cuts and your ends will never get so V.  You will achieve longer lengths at a moderate consistent rate.
> 
> *THen Some of the other ladies won't have to S&D you after shocking cuts of beautiful long hair.  *



 CLEVER!!!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 11, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Really? MariposaSexyGirl I could've sworn you were in this challenge with us. Weren't you in the other hip length challenge with us last year? Welcome BTW!
> 
> Momo its called tough love
> 
> Whimsy, I'll do the same to you if you cut your hair LOL



BostonMaria

I was with ya'll last year. I had planned to join this one earlier but I kept forgetting lol. 

Momo I can't talk because I did the same thing last year . Your hair is gorgeous though.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 11, 2011)

It's good keeping up with you ladies progress. Everyones hair look so nice and looks to be growing well.


----------



## brg240 (Apr 11, 2011)

we were supposed to update in april right? 

here is my update. 

it looks super thin (and well it kinda is) but my hair is in 4 sections so this is just 1/4 and i thought i had grabbed all my hair but didn't. I'm currently at 30 months post






and just because, i can't wait til my braid is wl


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 11, 2011)

@brg240 your hair is gorgeous and it doesn't look even remotely close to being thin


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 11, 2011)

well i'm glad i'm finally able to sit with out having sore behind lmao


brg240 you're hair looks great and is making me miss my hair....  the ends i chopped off are still in my bathroom trash (its the only think in there right now) and i cant help but to stare at it every time i go potty (sorry if tmi lol) and your siggy cracks me the h*ll up!!!  its what i think too!!!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 11, 2011)

Ladies!!! Just checking in...I'm not normally a bandwagon person, but I was looking for a new hair, skin, and nail vitamin so Nioxin is what I chose...I'm hoping for at least reinforced growth...we'll see!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 11, 2011)

Just had a major detangling session and the sheds/broken hairs left in the aftermath makes me wonder if I'm [email protected] I don't even want to know.    Yep, it really is time to end this stretch.  I'm just too lazy to deal with this much ng.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 11, 2011)

i've been wearing my hair straight since the cut...  its been easy for me.

if it wasnt for the fear of heat damage and messing up my ends or the laziness of not wanting to do a roller set, i'd wear my hair straight all the time.  i bet my retention would be even better!!!


----------



## brg240 (Apr 11, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> @brg240 your hair is gorgeous and it doesn't look even remotely close to being thin


thanks so much, i really just meant the ends. In the braid i purposely fluffed out the bottom because other wise the braid gets really small.



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> well i'm glad i'm finally able to sit with out having sore behind lmao
> 
> 
> brg240 you're hair looks great and is making me miss my hair....  the ends i chopped off are still in my bathroom trash (its the only think in there right now) and i cant help but to stare at it every time i go potty (sorry if tmi lol) and your siggy cracks me the h*ll up!!!  its what i think too!!!


thank you, i think your hair looks great too. 
lol. I want to cut them off. I keep holding them and thinking I can't wait for you to be gone but cutting them would put me right at bsl and i don't want that.
and i know it's too true. 

lol I know i've


----------



## kami11213 (Apr 11, 2011)

brg240 your hair doesn't look thin at all, I love your ponytail


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 11, 2011)

so how often do we check in for for this challenge?


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 11, 2011)

brg240 said:


> we were supposed to update in april right?
> 
> here is my update.
> 
> ...



  Your hair looks great.  congrats on reaching Hip length!!  Guess you will just have to slide on over to the Tail length challenge.  That is an order


----------



## brg240 (Apr 11, 2011)

kami11213 said:


> brg240 your hair doesn't look thin at all, I love your ponytail



thanks, maybe i'm just hyperaware about it since I see it everyday. 



Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Your hair looks great.  congrats on reaching Hip length!!  Guess you will just have to slide on over to the Tail length challenge.  That is an order


thank you so much!
I was thinking of it but I will most likely trim up to wl in june and I don't think i'll reach tl by december if I do.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 12, 2011)

brg240 said:


> thanks, maybe i'm just hyperaware about it since I see it everyday.
> 
> 
> thank you so much!
> ...





*peeks out to say "but why? Your hair is beautiful.  And up to wl is not a trim."  And takes cover again. Anticipating the reaction of others*


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 12, 2011)

Doing an early morning DC on,dry hair as I type. Will be co washing with HE LTR , applying Anti Snap, LTR and grapeseed/argan oil as my leave ins and airdrying in a ponytail.





Will post a better pic later, DD room and somebody switch camera phone settings.
Sent from my Zio


----------



## Lita (Apr 12, 2011)

brg240 said:


> we were supposed to update in april right?
> 
> here is my update.
> 
> ...



brg240 Your hair looks absolutely  gorgeous..Love the thick pony-tail....KEEP GROWING...

*HEAD OVER TO TBL Challenge....ASAP.



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 12, 2011)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Doing an early morning DC on,dry hair as I type. Will be co washing with HE LTR , applying Anti Snap, LTR and grapeseed/argan oil as my leave ins and airdrying in a ponytail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shopaholic  Great progress.....KEEP GROWING Too.

*HEAD OVER TO TBL Challenge ASAP....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 12, 2011)

brg240 said:


> thanks, maybe i'm just hyperaware about it since I see it everyday.
> 
> 
> thank you so much!
> I was thinking of it but I will most likely trim up to wl in june and I don't think i'll reach tl by december if I do.



 Oh NO I was afraid you were going to say that UGH!erplexed


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 12, 2011)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Doing an early morning DC on,dry hair as I type. Will be co washing with HE LTR , applying Anti Snap, LTR and grapeseed/argan oil as my leave ins and airdrying in a ponytail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  I am ordering you to not look at any more post and to run over to TL Challenge.  Don't want to hear about thin ends or trim or nothing just take that beautiful hair right over to the tailbone challenge NOW!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm lovin everyone's length checks!

Just wanted you ladies to know that I won't be posting any length checks because I'm not chasing a length anymore. I've been maintaining mbl since Thanksgiving to gradually get rid of my relaxed ends. I remember Mook saying that transitioning is much easier when you trim instead of trying to retain, so that's what I'm doing. I have about 18 months left of maintaining this length, unless I get a growth spurt or decide to chop.

So good luck ladies. I'm still going to be here participating and rooting for you on the side lines.....and searching for hair porn with no shame


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 12, 2011)

Well I will check in.  Its hard to show layers progress in photo's so I will report that my upper canopy longest was 25 to 26  inches in Jan.  That is just past waist for me.  My recent measurement of canopy hair longest is 26 to 28 inches.  That is That is just at hip for me.  There are still other shorter layers in the canopy and I will continue on this challenge until my shortest past hip. A while from now.  

  Now to keep things protected and moving along to catch up with the lonely longest ends.   

   My canopy is my 4a hair and it is so delicate and the hardest to keep moistured.  It also seems that that was hit hardest with the shedding.  

  Also reporting that there are no splits to report.  The shorter hairs are my biggest concern keeping them soft and with slip to prevent them from wrapping around there longer siblings.   

  If the improvement is noticable on film I will post a photo in May.  I finally learned how to post a photo in the thread.  Yes I am slow.

  Keep growing every one


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks to Lita and Candy,

   My braid regimine is coming along.  I took some tips from The tightly curly lady Terry also, however I was not doing the curl separating thing.  

  So thank you for the help.  Detangle is so easy now I wonder sometimes if I am forgetting anything when I am done so fast with my hair.  

  I washed and conditioned my braids last night and that was it.  I may let them out today or go til tomorrow to do a detangling.  Then I will wash in another two days.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 12, 2011)

GUess what Ladies.... DRUM ROLL

After 9 and a half months A sister GOT HER RELAXER :woohoo: :woohoo:

I also got a cut. So I am no longer past waist. I am MBL, which is fine with me. I have a nice cut and can't wait to post some pics.

I am super excited, but most likely won't make HL this year which is Okay with me. I don't really know if I want that right now. 

I am still staying in this challenge. Don't know how much further for WL or HL right now as my hair is still wrapped up in a doobie


----------



## NJoy (Apr 12, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> GUess what Ladies.... DRUM ROLL
> 
> After 9 and a half months A sister GOT HER RELAXER :woohoo: :woohoo:
> 
> ...



First, I'm super anxious and excited to see your pic (hurrrrryyyyyyya).  I'm planning to end my stretch at 9.5 months next week too.  How'd that go?  And why, oh why do you keep cutting???  Of course, I'm sure your hemline is delicious!

You're not here wit pics yet?  Hurrrrryyyyyaaaa!!!

Congrats!  You sound super excited!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 12, 2011)

NJoy said:


> First, I'm super anxious and excited to see your pic (hurrrrryyyyyyya). I'm planning to end my stretch at 9.5 months next week too. How'd that go? And why, oh why do you keep cutting??? Of course, I'm sure your hemline is delicious!
> 
> You're not here wit pics yet? Hurrrrryyyyyaaaa!!!
> 
> Congrats! You sound super excited!


 

I am very excited 

I won't be able to take pictures until I break down my doobie  then have the Mr. Take some flicks 

It just feels so good to have a fresh cut 

I cut it to keep it sharp, My stylist didn't have an appt. until next month. So I used my local stylist to do it all.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Apr 13, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> GUess what Ladies.... DRUM ROLL
> 
> After 9 and a half months A sister GOT HER RELAXER :woohoo: :woohoo:
> 
> ...



OOH, I can't wait to see pics and I am sure your hair looks lovely.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 13, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I am very excited
> 
> I won't be able to take pictures until I break down my doobie  then have the Mr. Take some flicks
> 
> ...


 
Well, I can't wait to see. I know that it's beautiful.  Do yo thang, mama!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 13, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Well, I can't wait to see. I know that it's beautiful. Do yo thang, mama!


 
Thanks NJ  

Here goes my updated flicks  
A nice cut makes me feel so good!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 13, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Thanks NJ
> 
> Here goes my updated flicks
> A nice cut makes me feel so good!


 
Oh yes!!! BEAUTIFUL! Long, thick and healthy looking! Very nice!


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 13, 2011)

^^ omg beautiful!!!  your hair still looks amazing JJamiah


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 13, 2011)

Gorgeous JJamiah!

Sent from my Zio


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Apr 13, 2011)

Go JJ!! Your hair looks amazing!


----------



## Lucia (Apr 13, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Thanks NJ
> 
> Here goes my updated flicks
> A nice cut makes me feel so good!



Gorgeous hair but I have to say did you have to cut that much off? 
You were grazing HL. Seems like evryones on a spring cutting off a little bib too much hair spree.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks ladies. 

@ longcoilylocks I am not cutting just trimming 1/4 inch cause I always cut off 3-5" just for my hair to grow back in the same way months later. I've been thinking of growing to TL, even if i do it and trim back to HL it will help my naturally thin hair look fuller.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 13, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Gorgeous hair but I have to say did you have to cut that much off?
> *You were grazing HL. Seems like evryones on a spring cutting off a little bib too much hair spree*.


 
Thank you so much Lucia. Honestly I think it is the Spring. I just wanted a cut so bad. I am so excited, you'd think I just got a new Lace Front.


----------



## Lita (Apr 13, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Thanks to Lita and Candy,
> 
> My braid regimine is coming along.  I took some tips from The tightly curly lady Terry also, however I was not doing the curl separating thing.
> 
> ...



Vintagecoilylocks  Yea,Glad everything is coming along for you 

  I love progress...Sometimes when I'm doing my hair & finish so quickly..I start to think that I missed something too 

! Continue success to you 




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 13, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Thanks NJ
> 
> Here goes my updated flicks
> A nice cut makes me feel so good!



JJamiah Your hair looks so thick & pretty

...NO MORE CUTTING 

 or I'm coming to get you..




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 13, 2011)

Lita said:


> @JJamiah Your hair looks so thick & pretty
> 
> ...NO MORE CUTTING
> 
> ...


 
Lita (backs away from the Scissors) 

I know it is month four and I've put the scissors to it 3 times already. I'll be good, I love your smiley faces


----------



## NikkiGirl (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey JJ, your hair looks really great. I love how thick and healthy it is!


----------



## kami11213 (Apr 15, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Thanks NJ
> 
> Here goes my updated flicks
> A nice cut makes me feel so good!


 
Wow, beautiful! I love the thickness of your hair and it looks so healthy


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 15, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Gorgeous hair but I have to say did you have to cut that much off?
> You were grazing HL. Seems like evryones on a spring cutting off a little bib too much hair spree.



JESUS TOLD US TOO!!!!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 15, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> JESUS TOLD US TOO!!!!


 
Woooo!!!  I'm moving out of the way...just in case lightening strikes.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 15, 2011)

JJamiah...Your hair looks lovely!!!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 16, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Woooo!!!  I'm moving out of the way...just in case lightening strikes.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 17, 2011)

JJamiah your hair is gorgeous!

And I forgot to add my stats:

*Some things you can share are:* Ponytail rollersets save me time 
*Current Length:* 1 1/2 inches past WL.
*Regimen:* I generally wash once a week, deep condition and clarify every 2 weeks. . I conditioner wash  like twice a week then bun.
*Plans: *I plan to use less heat on my ends and try to become even more gentle. And try my hardest to avoid the scissors.
*Hip Length Date: *July 17,2011

Whimsy you better add me to the list!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 19, 2011)

So, I officially ended my stretch at 38 wks post with a texlax. I haven't had a chance to see how well my hair tolerated the stretch and all of the stress surrounding taking care of mom. I'm DC'g with heat now and very relieved. That thread that janeemat did about a 6 month stretch ruining her hair and all the comments in that thread literally scared me straight.  I know that I'll lose much of the thickness that I was just enjoying but hey, at least I can get back to a routine that I'm most comfortable with...including daily cowashing. 
Depending on what I see when I"m done, I may go ahead and do a trim. I did a small one when I flat iron but, I haven't done a real trim yet. Meh, we'll see.

Be back with an update later.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok, so my hair is done enough to assess condition. I blowdried it on cool most of the way and put it up to settle down. This sort of straightens it without having to use a flat iron, for me. 

So, for my assessment, I lightly texlaxed so, there's still a lot of texture in my hair. I wanted the thickness but to handle the ng so that it stops loc'g up. I think I do notice some demarc breakage at the top, back of my hair (makes sense?) I'm not bothered by that much because my hair is layered anyway and it's just above apl. I also have a section on the left, front that's shorter (SL) but, I think that because the section is so even, it must be from that time that I got frustrated and cut tangled braids out. (now that I think about it, that could also be the reason for what i'm calling demarc breakage. It was 3 braids knotted together. Don't remind me ).

All in all, my hair still looks pretty good and thick. I texlaxed the front a bit longer so that it won't look crazy when I start bunning again (yay!!). And the back is less texlaxed so that I still have that lucious thickness (yay!!)

I don't think I'll stretch beyond 4-6 months at a time from here on out. And that's mostly because I started having major detangling issues after 6 months and my hair looked so crazy that I had to completely hide it under a wig or completely covered to go out.

We'll see how detangling goes now, since I'm still heavily textured in the back. I also think I'm going to get back to using sulfur and daily cowashing. I still have goals to meet, ya know.

Be back later with pics.


----------



## memee1978 (Apr 19, 2011)

im in.my starting length is close to or at waist length.i grow about an inch a month give or take.im very low maintence with my hair,and i always wear it in a pinned up ponytail.


----------



## memee1978 (Apr 19, 2011)

i love your hair!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 19, 2011)

NJoy

Yay, Pictures, Pictures 

and we can keep the same schedule I am doing every 6 months too. 
Congrats on your stretch and your texlax.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 19, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Ok, so my hair is done enough to assess condition. I blowdried it on cool most of the way and put it up to settle down. This sort of straightens it without having to use a flat iron, for me.
> 
> So, for my assessment, I lightly texlaxed so, there's still a lot of texture in my hair. I wanted the thickness but to handle the ng so that it stops loc'g up. I think I do notice some demarc breakage at the top, back of my hair (makes sense?) I'm not bothered by that much because my hair is layered anyway and it's just above apl. I also have a section on the left, front that's shorter (SL) but, I think that because the section is so even, it must be from that time that I got frustrated and cut tangled braids out. (now that I think about it, that could also be the reason for what i'm calling demarc breakage. It was 3 braids knotted together. Don't remind me ).
> 
> ...


 
Ahm...excuse me...but ahm... Njoy, you need to quit playing with folks. You said you would be back with* FOE TOES* about '*fo'* hours ago. Where are they? I don't know about the rest of these lovely women-sez up in here, but you can't be dangling such tasty tidbits and not delivering. I'd hate to have to bite you. ! Just playing. You are too cute and nice to bite.

Come wit' the *FOE TOES* - and soon please. Pretty please!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 19, 2011)

Feisty up in here. 

Meh. Nothing dramatic since I just updated not long ago. I did do a small trim because my ends were choppy in a few sections. Most of the trimming was in the layered sections so, not so bad. I blew out the roots in the back portion but didn't bother to do the whole thing because I don't want to use heat. (and I still had some detangling to do. Grrr!) Didn't bother to flat iron the back section for that reason too. But, the texlax turned out nice. I left a lot of thickness with this quicklax.  Ah well.  Time to get back to babying my hair. I'm behind schedule. I need to be lush by my birthday (6/23).  Can she do it? 

Anywho, here ya go:







I lost my internet connection and hubby just got me back online. I didn't know how much of a Net addict I was until I was without.  Ah well. I'm back now, baby!! :woohoo: Oh, and I gotta say, I'm LOVING all this hair!!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 19, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Feisty up in here.
> 
> Meh. Nothing dramatic since I just updated not long ago. I did do a small trim because my ends were choppy in a few sections. Most of the trimming was in the layered sections so, not so bad. I blew out the roots in the back portion but didn't bother to do the whole thing because I don't want to use heat. (and I still had some detangling to do. Grrr!) Didn't bother to flat iron the back section for that reason too. But, the texlax turned out nice. I left a lot of thickness with this quicklax. Ah well. Time to get back to babying my hair. I'm behind schedule. I need to be lush by my birthday (6/23). Can she do it?
> 
> ...


 
Nice and silky. It is hanging prettily. The ends look soft and healthy. Also, in these latest photos you have half your hair pinned up. Yet, it still looks even, full and thick. Good job!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 19, 2011)

NJoy,    on your update! Your hair still looks great!!!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 19, 2011)

Chicoro said:


> Nice and silky. It is hanging prettily. The ends look soft and healthy. Also, in these latest photos you have half your hair pinned up. Yet, it still looks even, full and thick. Good job!


 
Girl, the thickness is why I hesitate to go natural. If I'm lazy now, who in the world is gonna keep up my natural hair?  How do you long-haired, natural divas do it?


----------



## Lucia (Apr 19, 2011)

NJoy 
Nice and thick love the updates looks like you don't have much breakage showing 
I think it can thicken up in 2 months and grow some noticeable length too. 

ETA Who knows you could reach HL his summer and claim from APL to HL in 2 years


----------



## kami11213 (Apr 19, 2011)

Looking good NJoy


----------



## Lucia (Apr 19, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Girl, the thickness is why I hesitate to go natural. If I'm lazy now, who in the world is gonna keep up my natural hair?  How do you long-haired, natural divas do it?



Truth only thing that bothers me about being natural is the shrinkage and growing it out to superlong lengths will fix that  
I've tweaked my regimen so that it's simple effective and minimum tangles or breakage. Plus I like the thickness of my straightened natural hair it's way thicker than it ever was relaxed and I had scalp issues and burns when relaxed my hair and head couldn't take it.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 20, 2011)

Very nice Njoy, you keep it up and your birthday will be grand.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Apr 20, 2011)

Very nice update Njoy! Your hair is lovely.


----------



## Naturallista (Apr 20, 2011)

Just droppin by to say everyone's hair is looking quite beautiful!  Thanks for the inspiration, ladies!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 20, 2011)

So...I've been taking these Nioxin vitamins religiously (as I do my other vitamins)...I really hope that they help me with my retention...


----------



## Lita (Apr 20, 2011)

NJoy


 Your hair looks so pretty & silky....KEEP GROWING!




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 20, 2011)

Lita, I love your customized emoticons...Yeah, I've taken notice!!!!


----------



## Lita (Apr 20, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Lita, I love your customized emoticons...Yeah, I've taken notice!!!!



janet  Hi! Love your siggy....I search the web..To find different things...No Customize here..but,thanks...How is school going?



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 20, 2011)

Lita, I'm glad I came back in here...I don't know who Janet is, but whoever she is- I think she gets lots of mentions and she has no idea why   

Well, I think your emoticons are neat!!! School...is...going...I should be finishing an assignment right now, but instead you see where I am


----------



## Lita (Apr 20, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Lita, I'm glad I came back in here...I don't know who Janet is, but whoever she is- I think she gets lots of mentions and she has no idea why
> 
> Well, I think your emoticons are neat!!! School...is...going...I should be finishing an assignment right now, but instead you see where I am



Janet'  Glad school is going for you...Dont feel bad/I should be putting my dishes away 




*LHCF IS VERY Addictive.  

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 20, 2011)

Lita...did I tell you that I LOVE your hair, too


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 21, 2011)

Janet' yes Lita does have some beautiful hair.  (Lita)


----------



## Janet' (Apr 22, 2011)

Happy Friday Divas


----------



## NJoy (Apr 22, 2011)

Happy Friday, Janet. Happy Friday ladies.

Ok so, I know that some of you have been to hip length or longer before. But for the rest of us, are you just tripped out by the idea of going to HL for sure. I mean, it's just a matter of time, really. But, are you enjoying freeling like a long haired Diva?

I gotta say, since I've had my hair out a couple times and since I've never been this long...EVER. I'm really enjoying having long hair and taking it for granted that I'll be hip length in a minute. What the?! That is tripping me out today.  I think I'm just really in a giddy mood but, wanted to stop by and see if I'm the only one who feels like this. At least at some point. Is there anyone else who just feels like "What the heck! I'm WL --or, past WL -- or, almost HL!" Are there any among us that that feel like that too? LOL.

Hello?!?! For the record, I was shoulder length last year!!! I. am. trippin! 

Happy Friday you long-haired Divas!!! 

Ok, let me get outta here before someone brings the big net.


----------



## hairedity (Apr 22, 2011)

^^ from shoulder length to WL in one year:waytogo:... is your magic mix sold in a bottle anywhere??? ..it should be!!!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Apr 22, 2011)

^^ i agree. And OMG your son is the cutest lil thing. I LOOOOVE that pic!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 22, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Happy Friday, Janet. Happy Friday ladies.
> 
> Ok so, I know that some of you have been to hip length or longer before. But for the rest of us, are you just tripped out by the idea of going to HL for sure. I mean, it's just a matter of time, really. But, are you enjoying freeling like a long haired Diva?
> 
> ...



I'm so happy that you are happy and your growth is absolutely PHENOMENAL   I can't wait to feel that giddy feeling...I haven't been HL since a child and clearly I didn't appreciate it or even realize what I had...And as I mentioned in other threads, I have hairnorexia like nobody's buisness so I wouldn't dare answer your questions    But I can't wait to see what the other long haired ladies have to say


----------



## Lucia (Apr 22, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Happy Friday, Janet. Happy Friday ladies.
> 
> Ok so, I know that some of you have been to hip length or longer before. But for the rest of us, are you just tripped out by the idea of going to HL for sure. I mean, it's just a matter of time, really. But, are you enjoying freeling like a long haired Diva?
> 
> ...



Yes I'm so tripped out by it too even though I'm hitting WL again, it's still exciting and fun. THis time though no experiments with BKT or nuthin I just   when I think about that one.  I'm just going to do what works and let it grow.  
I think that once your hair is in the growth prime=when you've got your regimen perfectly tuned for your hair, health on point and max growth you should jut leave it alone and let it grow and grow.. At this point only dustings until I hit goal. 
I can't wait to enjoy HL and beyond hair, and I will be whipping it.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 23, 2011)

So now that I'm back to njoying my daily cowashes, I'm finding substantially less hair in my drain. That long stretch had me on my way to baldness. No more extended stretching for me. 4-6 months, tops!

But on a good note, yay! I'm bunning again. :reddancer: (<--ok, I love this emoticon. )


----------



## Lucia (Apr 23, 2011)

NJoy said:


> So now that I'm back to njoying my daily cowashes, I'm finding substantially less hair in my drain. That long stretch had me on my way to baldness. No more extended stretching for me. 4-6 months, tops!
> 
> But on a good note, yay! I'm bunning again. :reddancer: (<--ok, I love this emoticon. )



How long did you stretch? 
I'm sure you've got more length hidden in your NG. 
I think go back to daily or every other day CW this sumer too. I'm aiming for HL-TL this year.  I know it's ambitious but even if I only make full WL grazing HL that's an accomplishment.


----------



## Ms Lala (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey Ladies!!

My hair and I are doing well.  I have doing alot of low maintenance styling because I've been busy.  I've been wearing flat twists in the front of my hair w/a stretched out puff in the back.  My hair is slowly recovering from my clipper disaster a couple months ago so I haven't been wearing updos because I don't want to show my nape. This may be affecting my retention but my hair seems to be doing okay.  BTW check out my vid on youtube if you haven't I share some good news! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46VLBzq0IfE


----------



## WyrdWay (Apr 23, 2011)

Congrats Ms Lala


----------



## NJoy (Apr 23, 2011)

Lucia said:


> How long did you stretch?
> I'm sure you've got more length hidden in your NG.
> I think go back to daily or every other day CW this sumer too. I'm aiming for HL-TL this year. I know it's ambitious but even if I only make full WL grazing HL that's an accomplishment.


 
Lucia

I stretched for 38 wks and then chickened out when I read janeemat's post on how her 6 month stretch ruined her hair.  Plus, I was just ready. 

Looking forward to growin withcha to long lengths, mama! 



Ms Lala said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> My hair and I are doing well. I have doing alot of low maintenance styling because I've been busy. I've been wearing flat twists in the front of my hair w/a stretched out puff in the back. My hair is slowly recovering from my clipper disaster a couple months ago so I haven't been wearing updos because I don't want to show my nape. This may be affecting my retention but my hair seems to be doing okay. BTW check out my vid on youtube if you haven't I share some good news! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46VLBzq0IfE


 
Ms Lala, Wow!!! Congratulations! And you look adorable.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 23, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Lita, I'm glad I came back in here...I don't know who Janet is, but whoever she is- I think she gets lots of mentions and she has no idea why
> 
> Well, I think your emoticons are neat!!! School...is...going...I should be finishing an assignment right now, but instead you see where I am



Janet' I'll be done with my spring courses in 2 weeks. My summer classes start in 3 weeks. I'm just chugging along. 

I was North Carolina last weekend so I didn't get to do my hair. I'll try to wash and take a picture of me pulling my hair because I hate super straight hair. Last I checked it was past WL and about 3 inches from hip length. Somehow it still shrinks to SL when curly LOL

I was thinking of trimming but I am going to wait till after Dec when the challenge is over. 

ETA: NJoy your hair looks gawgeous as always. Chicoro you are too funny LOL can you believe somebody stole my book that you sold me? Don't know who did it but I think it was at work. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Janet' (Apr 24, 2011)

Ms Lala       

BostonMaria  on you chugging along, you'll be done in no time!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 25, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Happy Friday, Janet. Happy Friday ladies.
> 
> Ok so, I know that some of you have been to hip length or longer before. But for the rest of us, are you just tripped out by the idea of going to HL for sure. I mean, it's just a matter of time, really. But, are you enjoying freeling like a long haired Diva?
> 
> ...



Your hair is growing so well!

I'am giddy too. I can't believe it's this long and it's still growing! I never thought I would be where I am now. I have had a few doubts but for the most part I stayed positive and convinced that I could. I just set one goal at a time. But my family and folks I know don't seem to be phased because they think I have the type of hair that grows to my butt regardless of what I do to it  although my hair has never been this long. But I've put in effort for my hair to be how it is and I am very proud of myself. I can't wait until I am full HL.  

I will try to post an update of the 1st of May.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 25, 2011)

Ms Lala said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> My hair and I are doing well.  I have doing alot of low maintenance styling because I've been busy.  I've been wearing flat twists in the front of my hair w/a stretched out puff in the back.  My hair is slowly recovering from my clipper disaster a couple months ago so I haven't been wearing updos because I don't want to show my nape. This may be affecting my retention but my hair seems to be doing okay.  BTW check out my vid on youtube if you haven't I share some good news! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46VLBzq0IfE



Congrats!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 25, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Happy Friday, Janet. Happy Friday ladies.
> 
> Ok so, I know that some of you have been to hip length or longer before. But for the rest of us, are you just tripped out by the idea of going to HL for sure. I mean, it's just a matter of time, really. But, are you enjoying freeling like a long haired Diva?
> 
> ...



  Yes it is still exciting.  I am only trying to regain my fullnes at those lengths and I can't wait.  I am glad I have a camera this time around to record the progress.  I was looking in an old jouranal the other day and just saying I can't believe I actualy grew my hair this long.  Its still unbelieveable to me.   Very exciting.

  I am excited for you too.  I can't wait til Candy828 reaches Classic again.  I missed all the other ladies reaching classic.  This will be my first on this site.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats Ms Lala
:reddancer:


----------



## Lita (Apr 25, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Janet' yes Lita does have some beautiful hair.  (Lita)



JJamiah Thank You! I'm trying...Had a little set back this weekend..lost some thickness from a pain patch (for my arm)...Back on track NOW!


*You have some beautiful hair too!



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats Ms Lala that is so beautiful!!! Can't wait for your updates!


----------



## Lita (Apr 25, 2011)

Ms Lala said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> My hair and I are doing well.  I have doing alot of low maintenance styling because I've been busy.  I've been wearing flat twists in the front of my hair w/a stretched out puff in the back.  My hair is slowly recovering from my clipper disaster a couple months ago so I haven't been wearing updos because I don't want to show my nape. This may be affecting my retention but my hair seems to be doing okay.  BTW check out my vid on youtube if you haven't I share some good news! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46VLBzq0IfE



Ms Lala Thanks for sharing....Congrats!


*BEAUTIFUL......



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey ladies! I am sitting here with Alter Ego on my scalp but Cream of Nature Argan oil condish on my length. I was suppose to use Humectress on the length but was too lazy to go get it from under the kitchen sink and that pack of CON  Argan oil was looking right at me lol! It smell so good.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 26, 2011)

Girls, I am so ready to get rid of these greys...I have an appointment with dontspeakdefeat in July, so I have a few months to go...they are really beginning to annoy me.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 26, 2011)

Janet' said:


> *Girls, I am so ready to get rid of these greys*...I have an appointment with dontspeakdefeat in July, so I have a few months to go...they are really beginning to annoy me.



Girl, don't even get me cryin. My hairline is calling me all kind of names.  I'm planning to henna and indigo today or tomorrow...hopefully. my schedule this week looks hectic.  But I will make time.  Gotta.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 26, 2011)

NJoy, it's ridiculous, I'm looking 85 by the head


----------



## NJoy (Apr 26, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @NJoy, it's ridiculous, I'm looking 85 by the head


 
janet I feel ya, Grandma. I'm hanging out in the geriatrics section myself.  Ah, but the fountains of youth soon come, mon.  Soon come.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok, so CelinaStarr's update has made me totally change my hair goal. I want to grow to TBL with a V hemline. I never would have thunk it.  But now, I have to have it. Now to plan out tbl. :woohoo:


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 27, 2011)

hey guys, check out my CD review and update thread here


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 27, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Ok, so CelinaStarr's update has made me totally change my hair goal. I want to grow to TBL with a V hemline. I never would have thunk it.  But now, I have to have it. Now to plan out tbl. :woohoo:



  Plan quickly because with your rate of growth it will be here soon.  Your hair is looking good.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 28, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with Herbal Essence LTR added my leave ins and made a low ponytail to airdry. I'm gonna do a 1/8 -1/4 " trim when I get home.









I'm gonna start doing Henna Gloss treatments again and cutting 1 1/2" with every relaxer to maintain HL 
Sent from my Zio


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 28, 2011)

To Shopaholic,  

   Great job lady you are at hip length.  Now you can start puting one foot over into TL Challenge.

  Yes I know you want a trim and you want full Hip but TL is the next move RIGHT!


----------



## Dee Raven (Apr 28, 2011)

Ya ~*~ShopAholic~*~ you made it.  Your plan is what I want to do as well. I need to give my hair a chance to just be for a moment. How often do you do the henna glosses without having your hair get out of balance?


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 28, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Ok, so CelinaStarr's update has made me totally change my hair goal. I want to grow to TBL with a V hemline. I never would have thunk it.  But now, I have to have it. Now to plan out tbl. :woohoo:



I was thinking the same thing! I think I could reach TBL this year. I don't know if I want to have a hemline that is straight across either. I think I will stop at TBL now. Although I said that about WL and HL  .


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 28, 2011)

I was doing them like every 2 months before but I think I'll alternate with Aphoghee 2step and do a Henna Gloss once a month and Aphoghee every 8wks. I DC alot so the protein does'nt bother my hair it actually loves it. 





Dee Raven said:


> Ya ~*~ShopAholic~*~ you made it.  Your plan is what I want to do as well. I need to give my hair a chance to just be for a moment. How often do you do the henna glosses without having your hair get out of balance?





Sent from my Zio


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks! I'm only trimming a little today, but I am gonna cut 1-1/2" off with my next two, relaxers this yr. That way I can get rid of these slight layers/V, and my ends will look a little fuller, and nicer. But my  new goal is TL and Then I will probably put the V back, I love the V look! Or maybe a U shape. 





Vintagecoilylocks said:


> To Shopaholic,
> 
> Great job lady you are at hip length.  Now you can start puting one foot over into TL Challenge.
> 
> Yes I know you want a trim and you want full Hip but TL is the next move RIGHT!





Sent from my Zio


----------



## NJoy (Apr 28, 2011)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Thanks! I'm only trimming a little today, but I am gonna cut 1-1/2" off with my next two, relaxers this yr. That way I can get rid of these slight layers/V, and my ends will look a little fuller, and nicer. But my new goal is TL and Then I will probably put the V back, I love the V look! Or maybe a U shape.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Zio


 
1.5" over the next 2 relaxers to thicken the hemline sounds like a good plan.  Do you have any pics with your hair out?


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 28, 2011)

shopaholic, Congrats on reaching HL  

Awesome, Trimming back is definitely awesome for getting rid of the layers, I did that too, and I am in love with the way my hair looks (FINALLY)


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 28, 2011)

NJoy you grow girl.

I am not going beyond HL, if that. I think the cut back gave me some ease, or was it my texlax. LOL Dunno. 

I can't wait until December, I have one more trim due this year, not as severe. Just a few inches, to get rid of some ends. YEETTTTT, I am going to be doing more Rollersets so I hope this makes makes for cleaner, better and healthy ends.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 28, 2011)

~*~ShopAholic~*~  on reaching HL!!!!! That's awesome!!!!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 28, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> @NJoy you grow girl.
> 
> I am not going beyond HL, if that. I think the cut back gave me some ease, or was it my texlax. LOL Dunno.
> 
> I can't wait until December, I have one more trim due this year, not as severe. Just a few inches, to get rid of some ends. YEETTTTT, I am going to be doing more Rollersets so I hope this makes makes for cleaner, better and healthy ends.


 
JJamiah
Ooo, I hear you on those yummy ends and a beautiful hemline. 

I definitely think the texlax gave me some ease -- although, I only lightly texlaxed the back. I still have a ton of texture in my hair. I always feel underprocessed when I texlax, then I remember that was the point. 

I couldn't handle being natural or trying to transition at WL or longer. Shoooot. A 38 week stretch was already greatly outside of my skillset.  But texlaxed, I think I can work with it. 

No way was I considering going beyond hip but, CelinaStarr had my nose wide open, Boo. Maybe not quite that long but, I'll try TBL and we'll see.

But for now, I think I'm ready to start trimming too, as I plan to work on these layers. I might want to leave some layering in if I'm going for TBL for a cascading curls effect (Caruso Rollers because I suck at sitting under a dryer for a rollerset). But, I need a couple trims this year. No time like the present so, I think I'm going to trim on Tuesday (5/3) and then henna/indigo. (uh, nope. still haven't done it yet. )

Whatcha think?

shopaholic, I meant to say Congrats on HL too! :woohoo:


----------



## Lucia (Apr 28, 2011)

shopaholic congratz on reaching HL 
Man LHCF is all beautiful hair all the time


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 28, 2011)

NJoy I was going to ask did you get to Henna/Indigo yet, but you answered that question. 

I think you should try it. If you don't like it, you can always cut back to HL or WL and try to see if you'll like it the second go round.  

This is definitely my year of bulking up this hair  

Your hair definitely looks amazingly thick. The last pic that I posted was my most proud. I love the thickness of it, and the amazing feel that it had.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks and these are the last few picks i took of my hair done some months back.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








NJoy said:


> 1.5" over the next 2 relaxers to thicken the hemline sounds like a good plan.  Do you have any pics with your hair out?





Sent from my Zio


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry the pics are always so darn huge, I send them from my phone using the LHCF App. If anyone know s how to make them small please let me know.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 29, 2011)

So I decided to update my siggy pic. I was suppose to wait until the first but oh well it's almost that day anyway. And I just went on ahead while my hair was freshly done. Funny how my hair is no longer blunt like it was just 2 months ago . The V is trying to return with full force . This is how my hair grows so I will just leave it alone. As you can see I have like a sprig of lead hairs touching my bottoms. I should be hl by June. I'm adding a bigger picture here.


----------



## Lita (Apr 29, 2011)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> So I decided to update my siggy pic. I was suppose to wait until the first but oh well it's almost that day anyway. And I just went on ahead while my hair was freshly done. Funny how my hair is no longer blunt like it was just 2 months ago . The V is trying to return with full force . This is how my hair grows so I will just leave it alone. As you can see I have like a sprig of lead hairs touching my bottoms. I should be hl by June. I'm adding a bigger picture here.



MariposaSexyGirl I have a natural V pattern too! Embrace it/Don't fight it...



*Your hair is very pretty..keep growing..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 29, 2011)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> So I decided to update my siggy pic. I was suppose to wait until the first but oh well it's almost that day anyway. And I just went on ahead while my hair was freshly done. Funny how my hair is no longer blunt like it was just 2 months ago . The V is trying to return with full force . This is how my hair grows so I will just leave it alone. As you can see I have like a sprig of lead hairs touching my bottoms. I should be hl by June. I'm adding a bigger picture here.


 
Yes! Nice job. And that V looks great on you. Go with it, mama!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 29, 2011)

MariposaSexyGirl, I LOVE the "V" and eventually would like to get my hair cut into a deep V once I hit TBL. Your hair is really on the grow!!!  Just LOVELY!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 29, 2011)

Great progress ladies! 

I'm going to dye my hair tomorrow and rollerset. Sorry I have not been able to post pics. Between between working 65 hours a week and studying for my finals, my hair is looking frumpy. Im still taking care of it but I look a hot mess LOL


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 30, 2011)

Soooooo....I am touching hip length like 8 month ahead of schedule but I am going to stick to my Dec. 2011 date because I plan to do a major trim in a week. 

I'll post pics in the morning. I'm sooo tried right now. Hair relaxing and such is exhausting. 



prettyfaceANB said:


> Hi Whimsy!
> 
> I wanna join!!! It's freaky that I can actually join a thread like this and actually have a chance to make it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry I've been MIA girls.  Don't beat me up.  I've been on a vacation from hair.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats on everybody reaching HL!!  It's still a pretty far stretch for me at this point.  But I'm gonna do an update on Monday.  Again, congrats everyone!!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 30, 2011)

jasmineml said:


> Congrats on everybody reaching HL!!  It's still a pretty far stretch for me at this point.  But I'm gonna do an update on Monday.  Again, congrats everyone!!




It's a stretch for me too, but we can always dream  Anywhere close to HL would be freaking awesome!!!!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 30, 2011)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Soooooo....I am touching hip length like 8 month ahead of schedule but I am going to stick to my Dec. 2011 date because I plan to do a major trim in a week.
> 
> I'll post pics in the morning. I'm sooo tried right now. Hair relaxing and such is exhausting.



Wet, no detangle, no product


----------



## NJoy (May 2, 2011)

Good morning, ladies. I love the progress updates. Keep 'em coming!

I'm feeling really good about my hair these days. I feel like I'm back in my comfort zone and working my main reggie, even tho i'm still dealing with heavily texlaxed hair that feels completely underprocessed. I'm not fighting it. Just showing my hair the love and attention of the early days. It's happy and so am I. I think I'll treat her to a yummy DC today. 

How's everyone today?


----------



## kami11213 (May 2, 2011)

I'm still stalking this thread, everyone's hair looks great! I love the V in your hair MariposaSexyGirl once I hit HL I want to trim my hair like that


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 2, 2011)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> So I decided to update my siggy pic. I was suppose to wait until the first but oh well it's almost that day anyway. And I just went on ahead while my hair was freshly done. Funny how my hair is no longer blunt like it was just 2 months ago . The V is trying to return with full force . This is how my hair grows so I will just leave it alone. As you can see I have like a sprig of lead hairs touching my bottoms. I should be hl by June. I'm adding a bigger picture here.




   I can only say that the word loVely expresses it all.
 So why would you want to fight it.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 2, 2011)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Wet, no detangle, no product



   Good Job.  Keep it Growing!


----------



## NJoy (May 3, 2011)

Major detangling session in the shower last night. It was a vicious battle but, I made it out alive and with a few strands of hair left on my head. I think that light texlaxing texlaxed nada. My hair was tangling in clumps so, as much as I wanted to avoid it, I had to face it head on. Ah but at least after all was said and done, my hair hangs longer. It was really bunching up at the roots. I have it stretched in 4 Celie braids now, and feeling suh'n like a conqueror. Whew. I'll see what it all looks like later today. Hoping I havent' gone from a ponytail to a rat tail overnight. 

Check in, ladies. What's going on in your hairworld?


----------



## NJoy (May 3, 2011)

Hmm.. I have myself scheduled for a trim today.  I guess now would be as good a time as any.  After last night's battle, it might not be such a bad idea.  I'm sure I've ripped a lot of hairs.  Ah well, if I can muster up the energy, I'm on it!


----------



## Lucia (May 3, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Major detangling session in the shower last night. It was a vicious battle but, I made it out alive and with a few strands of hair left on my head. I think that light texlaxing texlaxed nada. My hair was tangling in clumps so, as much as I wanted to avoid it, I had to face it head on. Ah but at least after all was said and done, my hair hangs longer. It was really bunching up at the roots. I have it stretched in 4 Celie braids now, and feeling suh'n like a conqueror. Whew. I'll see what it all looks like later today. Hoping I havent' gone from a ponytail to a rat tail overnight.
> 
> Check in, ladies. What's going on in your hairworld?




Wow sounds like you had a time of it I hope you saved more hair than you think. You prob have to treat your hair like transitioning hair if the textures a little thicker than the rest. 

On the hair front: I'm not doing anything special just gong to oil pre treat CW then do a moisturizing DC and ps as usual. 
 I have been reevaluating my need for protein and how often or if I need the heavy protein. I'll try out joico and see.


----------



## brg240 (May 4, 2011)

brg240 said:


> thank you so much!
> I was thinking of it but I will most likely trim up to wl in june and I don't think i'll reach tl by december if I do.



ladies i mentioned that I am going to trim my hair in june but i don't think i can wait that long.  I have a bunch of split ends and I don't know why. I have been doing a constant search and destroy mission but I keep finding more and I don't want it to go farther up my hair shaft. 






Also, my nape and front of my hair has broken off to like a couple inches compared to the 6 inches it was earlier this year. I wonder if i'm pulling my buns to tight? I really don't know. 

I don't know what i need to do honestly but I think i'm going to trim .5" (not the full 3") this weekend. Though that won't help me with the split ends on my natural hair, i guess i'll keep doing search and destroy missions.


----------



## NJoy (May 4, 2011)

Good morning, ladies. Sho is quiet in here.  Soooooo... I'm feeling pretty good about my hair today. I was really concerned about my hair after that detangling session. Lots of hair was in the drain but that was the first real detangling session since my texlax. I've been finger detangling so, maybe it wasn't as bad as it seemed. In any case, even after detangling, I still had hairs coming out whenever I handled my hair. So I figured, it's been awhile since I've really oiled my hair with EVCO. I thought it might help slick my cuticles down and prevent more tangling. So, last night, I trimmed a bit and then oiled my hair with the intention of the EVCO being a pre-poo for today and braided in 4 braids. I took the braids down and combed thru this morning and was like "Wooooooow! I LOVE my hair!" It's so long and beautiful. But still, hair was coming out. I checked the hair and found that the hair that's coming out are sheds. Ohhhhhhhhhhh! Sheds are a horse of another color. I'm fine with sheds because for me, it seems increased sheds come along with a growth spurt. So, I feel soooo much better. This is the time of year that I get my best growth spurts. My nails are growing like crazy too. 

So, my panic is over. My hair looks great and feels so long to me. Oh, I know not LHCF-long but, dang! My hair is long and feels like it has grown overnight. I can't wait to see what I have by my birthday in June. I'm SO looking forward to it. I can see that it has grown since my last progress pic.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 4, 2011)

To NJOY,

  glad you are understanding whats going on with your hair.  That is sometimes the scary part.  When things change and we are uncertain why.  

  My progress is hard to see in photos but I know some good things are happening.  I got a n inch per month theses last two months.  Hope this growth spurt hangs out for a while.  I want the volume to be full APL by the end of the year.  

  I am in mini braids now and it has made it easier to keep up with my hair.  I was caring for my elderly mother.  And would not have alot of time to deal with my hair.  She past away this past weekend and I am now over whelmed with dealing with the arrangements and disposing of the estate.  This time I said I can't let things run me over and neglect myself.  
  Glad to hear of your progress and i know you will be hip length soon.


----------



## NJoy (May 4, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> To NJOY,
> 
> glad you are understanding whats going on with your hair. That is sometimes the scary part. When things change and we are uncertain why.
> 
> ...


 
I am SOOOO sorry to hear this.  I so understand.  I just went thru the exact same thing from January thru, heck I'm still going thru with helping my dad now. But, like you, I finally said that I can't let things overtake me and neglect myself. Things do get back to normal once you start allowing it.

There's nothing like losing your mother. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Whimsy (May 4, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks I'm SO sorry about your loss.  (HUGGGG)


----------



## Whimsy (May 4, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Good morning, ladies. Sho is quiet in here.  Soooooo... I'm feeling pretty good about my hair today. I was really concerned about my hair after that detangling session. Lots of hair was in the drain but that was the first real detangling session since my texlax. I've been finger detangling so, maybe it wasn't as bad as it seemed. In any case, even after detangling, I still had hairs coming out whenever I handled my hair. So I figured, it's been awhile since I've really oiled my hair with EVCO. I thought it might help slick my cuticles down and prevent more tangling. So, last night, I trimmed a bit and then oiled my hair with the intention of the EVCO being a pre-poo for today and braided in 4 braids. I took the braids down and combed thru this morning and was like "Wooooooow! I LOVE my hair!" It's so long and beautiful. But still, hair was coming out. I checked the hair and found that the hair that's coming out are sheds. Ohhhhhhhhhhh! Sheds are a horse of another color. I'm fine with sheds because for me, it seems increased sheds come along with a growth spurt. So, I feel soooo much better. This is the time of year that I get my best growth spurts. My nails are growing like crazy too.
> 
> So, my panic is over. My hair looks great and feels so long to me. Oh, I know not LHCF-long but, dang! My hair is long and feels like it has grown overnight. I can't wait to see what I have by my birthday in June. I'm SO looking forward to it. I can see that it has grown since my last progress pic.



YAY! I was smiling hard through this whole post lol.  I'm so glad you're feeling great about your hair!!!


----------



## Whimsy (May 4, 2011)

Sooo.... I've been pretty lazy with my hair.  I was bunning (but not good bunning, bad bunning...not remoisturizing bunning...just rewetting and rescarfing type bunning....no bueno)
and then i went through a wash n go phase of 2 weeks or so.  I wasn't being as gentle and my deep conditioning was....well i wasn't deep conditioning.

I still haven't gotten that trim I was supposed to get AGES ago.

I DCed last week for the first time in AGES. 

SO. Saturday I'm slated to get my color redone and a hearty trim.

I'm not feeling very hair motivated these days unfortunately, but I'm going to get back on track because I think my retention has stalled due to my bad behavior 

I'm staying away from heat in general as usual but will be straightening friday night so i can get it cut on Saturday w/o the stylist having to do it.  I'll show the results. I'm hoping there will be some positive change...but I"m kinda doubtful.   I'll post the trim results too.

I'm going to go back to my twistouts for the summer. it's a style that lasts a couple days and doesn't get jacked up with my workouts. 

Still working on using up the products I have.  I'm really going through a lot.  In a month or so I'll have to start shopping around for new stuff.

That's my boring update/check in.


----------



## Lita (May 4, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> To NJOY,
> 
> glad you are understanding whats going on with your hair.  That is sometimes the scary part.  When things change and we are uncertain why.
> 
> ...



Vintagecoilylocks


 May God give you & your family strength at this time,To remain strong & hold on.God Bless!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 4, 2011)

^^^I've been doing braidouts all week. My braidouts are soooo sexy this week. They hang at mid-back, a bit curly, thick, but my edges dont look like I may be sporting a weave cuz im stretching....diggin my hair this week for real.


----------



## NJoy (May 4, 2011)

prettyfaceANB said:


> ^^^I've been doing braidouts all week. My braidouts are soooo sexy this week. They hang at mid-back, a bit curly, thick, but my edges dont look like I may be sporting a weave cuz im stretching....diggin my hair this week for real.


 
A post like that requires pics, girlie.  You know better. Now go take a quick pic to share.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (May 4, 2011)

Sorry about your lost Vintagecoilylocks. 

Happy to hear about everyone happy updates! I'll be flat ironing this wknd I havn't done that in a long time.

Sent from my Zio


----------



## Janet' (May 4, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks My thoughts are with you and your family...Peace be with you!

NJoy  Where are your pics...or did I miss something?

Whimsy Can't wait to see pics of the fresh color and trim


----------



## NJoy (May 5, 2011)

> Where are your pics...or did I miss something?


 
Ah, ya callin me out? What pics? Am I supposed to be posting pics?  






Whatchutalkinbout, Willis?

Anywho... I'm just cruising thru, hoping to find something to jumpstart my day. Feeling sort of blaahhhh. Stayed up too late. Tired. So, so very tired.





Y'all pick up the pace in here. I need a lil excitement to get me going.

Have a great day, Divas.


----------



## soonergirl (May 5, 2011)

Ladies, all of your progress is bananas!!! I am soo impressed with your dedication and progress...Watchin and will post a pic one of these ole days... Great job ladies!!!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 5, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> To NJOY,
> 
> glad you are understanding whats going on with your hair.  That is sometimes the scary part.  When things change and we are uncertain why.
> 
> ...



Sorry about your loss Vintagecoilylocks


----------



## BostonMaria (May 7, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks I'm very sorry! I am sending you a big hug!


I am under the steamer right now. My hair looked like a big ol' bush this morning  I straighten it and it looks a hot mess. I leave it curly and it looks a big ol' frizzy mess. I can't win!!!!  

So today I did search and destroy and then a protein treatment with Aphogee (old formula). I think I left it on 30 minutes, which is way more than I usually do, but damn my hair was just a frizzy mess.

I made my own deep conditioner today with a base I've had in the closet for a while now. I mixed all kinds of oils, some guar gum to make it thicker, some silk amino acid for extra slip, and added coconut fragrance. I was worried at first that it wouldn't have enough slip since I have no other conditioner in the house, but I'm very happy that it came out perfect. So I slathered some on and now I'm under the steamer. I think I'm going to steam for 1 hour and then rollerset my hair.

I never got a chance to do the April "reveal" because I was studying for finals so I'm hoping that after my hair is dry my DD blowdries it a bit, I'm going to flatiron it and take pictures. I am going to go back to taking good care of my hair like I used to.  Seems like the longer it gets the lazier I get


----------



## Whimsy (May 7, 2011)

Well girls, don't kill me...but I'm out of my own challenge.  My hair is around bottom of bra strap now.  ::runs and hides::


----------



## NJoy (May 7, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Well girls, don't kill me...but I'm out of my own challenge.  My hair is around bottom of bra strap now.  ::runs and hides::



What the?!!  Now how are you dropping of that kinda info with no details?  You cut the v off?  What's up girl???!

Lucy!  You got some splainin' ta do!!


----------



## Whimsy (May 7, 2011)

*SPLAININ'*.....


----------



## NJoy (May 7, 2011)

Wow!  The color and curls are poppin!  I definitely understand your reason for cutting.  You still have a ton of hair and looks great!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 7, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> *SPLAININ'*.....




I KILL YOU!!!!:210:


----------



## BostonMaria (May 7, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Well girls, don't kill me...but I'm out of my own challenge.  My hair is around bottom of bra strap now.  ::runs and hides::



Whimsy Oh no you didn't!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lucy you got some splaining to do


----------



## Candy828 (May 7, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Well girls, don't kill me...but I'm out of my own challenge.  My hair is around bottom of bra strap now.  ::runs and hides::



 Don't expect forgiveness anytime soon  It's gonna take me some time.... maybe when I see it long again.... I am a Long Hair Lover, I sorry...


----------



## BostonMaria (May 7, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Don't expect forgiveness anytime soon  It's gonna take me some time.... maybe when I see it long again.... I am a Long Hair Lover, I sorry...



Whimsy look what you done did! You made Candy cry!


----------



## Whimsy (May 7, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Don't expect forgiveness anytime soon  It's gonna take me some time.... maybe when I see it long again.... I am a Long Hair Lover, I sorry...



erplexed
when it grows back we will be friends again? K,  Talk to you in a year!


----------



## Whimsy (May 7, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I KILL YOU!!!!:210:




NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (May 7, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> erplexed
> when it grows back we will be friends again? K,  Talk to you in a year!



Why did you do it? WHY?!! *wiping fake tears*


----------



## Whimsy (May 7, 2011)

I wanted to get rid of my longest layer. it was annoying me. so i got things evened out a bit.


----------



## Candy828 (May 7, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> I wanted to get rid of my longest layer. it was annoying me. so i got things evened out a bit.



 There are other ways this could have been handled instead of shock treatment....  Like trimming a 1/2 inch or 1 inch every month or every other month...  I just can't take it, can't take it all at once... Such beautiful hair  People would give their first born for hair like yours!


----------



## Whimsy (May 7, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> There are other ways this could have been handled instead of shock treatment....  Like trimming a 1/2 inch or 1 inch every month or every other month...  I just can't take it, can't take it all at once... Such beautiful hair  People would give their first born for hair like yours!


----------



## Candy828 (May 7, 2011)

Whimsy said:


>



Ok...ok... you can stop the music.... I'll go back and hide out in my own CL thread.....


----------



## NJoy (May 7, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I KILL YOU!!!!:210:



What the??!  Well look who's up in arms.  Isn't your butt still red from the whoopins you got for cutting yours?  Lawd!


----------



## BostonMaria (May 7, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> I wanted to get rid of my longest layer. it was annoying me. so i got things evened out a bit.



What the?!!  That's why you cut it? It might just be the way your hair grows. So are you going to join the NL challenge or sumptin now? I'm kidding LMFAO


----------



## Whimsy (May 7, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> What the?!!  That's why you cut it? It might just be the way your hair grows. So are you going to join the NL challenge or sumptin now? I'm kidding LMFAO



No i had layers cut before (sept) and it was jut annoying to me now.


----------



## JJamiah (May 7, 2011)

Whimsy

Gorgeous both ways. I understand!!!  
But you did know they were coming with the  for you right LOL


----------



## Whimsy (May 7, 2011)

LMAO yeah I figured I'd get killed


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (May 8, 2011)

Whimsy I love the color and your curls are pretty!

Sent from my Zio


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 8, 2011)

stupid HSN and their good deals!!!  i purchased more CD stuff.  this time the black vanilla lol


----------



## Janet' (May 8, 2011)

Whimsy Your hair is still absolutely lovely!!! Your below BSL still looks super long! Lovely color, too!


----------



## Lucia (May 9, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Well girls, don't kill me...but I'm out of my own challenge.  My hair is around bottom of bra strap now.  ::runs and hides::


Here we go jk
Well as long as you like your length it looks good  but I won't comment on the chop cause you already know what I'll say. 
You're still running this challenge anyways right?


----------



## yamilee21 (May 9, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> I wanted to get rid of my longest layer. it was annoying me. so i got things evened out *a bit*.



That last part must be the understatement of the year, .

It looks good now, but I think it will be too much for us if you cut off more so soon, .


----------



## NJoy (May 10, 2011)

C'mon, ladies!! Whar's ya at?! Can we get some pics up in this thread? Anything. Throw a sista a bone. In the mood to look at me some hurr.

Must I shake the board and start tagging? Don't make me come looking for you. Update with pics, no pics, whateva.

Whimsy shook things up a bit but, that should've brought more of us out. Where's everyone hiding? I see I'm going to have to pat down the super long threads, huh? You can't hide from me.

(oh, I have no pics to share at this time tho. ) Luv me anyhow.


----------



## Janet' (May 10, 2011)

NJoy I wanna see some pics too, I concur...Unfortunately, I'm hiding my hair till July...yep July!

Any other takers????


----------



## NJoy (May 10, 2011)

Janet' said:


> NJoy I wanna see some pics too, I concur...Unfortunately, I'm hiding my hair till July...yep July!
> 
> Any other takers????



Girl, give me a wig pic, scarf pic, doesn't-matter-what pic.  I'm fiending ova here.


----------



## brg240 (May 12, 2011)

Whimsy late but i'm surprised you cut your hair but it looks fantastic. the curls and the color.

So I figured i was getting ssk's because i've been doing wash in goes and putting it in a bun.  terrible idea, especially since i'm transitioning (i usually just tuck up the relaxed ends) I really do have to braid my hair to wash.
i said i was going to trim a .5 inch but I'm going to try trim an inch this weekend or early next week and then go ahead and do two in june. 


Janet' and NJoy
I hope it is okay that one pic is a bun and the other is only half a pic. oops


----------



## NJoy (May 12, 2011)

@Janet' and @NJoy
I hope it is okay that one pic is a bun and the other is only half a pic. oops 











[/QUOTE]

Yes, girl! That's perfect! And looks FABULOUS!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 12, 2011)

brg240 said:


> Whimsy late but i'm surprised you cut your hair but it looks fantastic. the curls and the color.
> 
> So I figured i was getting ssk's because i've been doing wash in goes and putting it in a bun.  terrible idea, especially since i'm transitioning (i usually just tuck up the relaxed ends) I really do have to braid my hair to wash.
> i said i was going to trim a .5 inch but I'm going to try trim an inch this weekend or early next week and then go ahead and do two in june.
> ...


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 12, 2011)

Do you ladies have room for one more? I've been lurking in this thread for months, so I guess it's time to come on out of hiding. My hair is at WL right now. I think I can get to HL by the end of the summer. I plan to PS about 90% of the time. I need to work on styling though. So far all I know how to do are buns and twists.


----------



## NJoy (May 12, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Do you ladies have room for one more? I've been lurking in this thread for months, so I guess it's time to come on out of hiding. My hair is at WL right now. I think I can get to HL by the end of the summer. I plan to PS about 90% of the time. I need to work on styling though. So far all I know how to do are buns and twists.


 
The more, the merrier. Welcome aboard!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 12, 2011)

Whimsy I can't get mad because I did the same exact thing last year. I was growing my usual V and I wanted even hair lol. So I cut it to blunt. Now that my V is coming back, I think I will just leave it alone and let it grow. I was in the classic thread and I saw Cinnamons progress which Vintagecoilylocks is talking about and It kinda gave me encouragement that I don't have to do a big chop anymore. From now on I will just do small trims every couple of months until the rest catch up.

brg240 Your hair is so pretty. I love it!


----------



## Lucia (May 12, 2011)

brg240 & MariposaSexyGirl
congratz on HL 
keep on growing


----------



## BostonMaria (May 12, 2011)

@brg240 & MariposaSexyGirl congratulations!!!!!!! Beautiful progress!!!

I am going to get my hair blow fried on Sunday for my anniversary. I will post pictures then.


----------



## Janet' (May 12, 2011)

brg240 Your hair is


----------



## yamilee21 (May 12, 2011)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> ... I was growing my usual V and I wanted even hair lol. So I cut it to blunt. Now that my V is coming back, I think I will just leave it alone and let it grow. ...



That's the spirit! 

Seriously, we need a "Embrace the V" challenge... so many of us with hair growing in a V-shape that we keep chopping off. Let those Vs be, .


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 12, 2011)

I'm not claiming HL yet. I will see what it looks like in july or june.

Yes I know, I'm going to Embrace my V now lol.

BostonMaria I can't wait to see!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (May 12, 2011)

Brg240 your hair is gorgeous!!!

Sent from my Zio


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 12, 2011)

The natural shape of the hair is beautiful.

















 :Rose:


----------



## Lita (May 12, 2011)

brg240 said:


> Whimsy late but i'm surprised you cut your hair but it looks fantastic. the curls and the color.
> 
> So I figured i was getting ssk's because i've been doing wash in goes and putting it in a bun.  terrible idea, especially since i'm transitioning (i usually just tuck up the relaxed ends) I really do have to braid my hair to wash.
> i said i was going to trim a .5 inch but I'm going to try trim an inch this weekend or early next week and then go ahead and do two in june.
> ...



brg240 BEAUTIFUL...Keep growing...My hair also grows in a natural V..Let It Do,What it do...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Dee Raven (May 13, 2011)

Ya brg240 , you look like your at or very near TBL.  You definitely have to get into the classic challenge.  Congrats.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (May 13, 2011)

I never got a chance to flatiron just DC and co-washed. Just looking at that 1" CHI was discouraging LOL.  What 2" or 2 1/2" flatiron would y'all recommend?

Sent from my Zio


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 13, 2011)

Hola Senoritas

I am posting my new starting pic. I just got the motivation today that I can be hip length (again ) by Dec 30. I think I need a solid 3 to 4 inches. 

Hair after 3 inch trim/cut


----------



## NJoy (May 13, 2011)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Hola Senoritas
> 
> I am posting my new starting pic. I just got the motivation today that I can be hip length (again ) by Dec 30. I think I need a solid 3 to 4 inches.
> 
> Hair after 3 inch trim/cut


 
Aye, Senorita! Es tan bonita!! Su pelo es impresionante! Buena!


----------



## kami11213 (May 13, 2011)

Gorgeous hair!! brg240 and prettyfaceANB


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (May 13, 2011)

prettyfaceanb your hair is gorgeous the shape of your hair is nice.

Sent from my Zio


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 13, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Aye, Senorita! Es tan bonita!! Su pelo es impresionante! Buena!



Gracias tanto!

You're hair is beautiful as well.


----------



## Lita (May 13, 2011)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Hola Senoritas
> 
> I am posting my new starting pic. I just got the motivation today that I can be hip length (again ) by Dec 30. I think I need a solid 3 to 4 inches.
> 
> Hair after 3 inch trim/cut



prettyfaceANB Beautiful hair & I love the u shape of it....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 13, 2011)

prettyfaceANB

woooh!!! go girl!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 13, 2011)

just a heads up so no one gets worried.  on the 25th i'm having my internet cut off so you guys wont hear from me again until i get to india about the 2nd or 3rd wk of june


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 13, 2011)

Hhehehe.....

Thanks everybody


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 13, 2011)

prettyfaceANB your hair is so thick and pretty!

Mz.MoMo5235 I'm so excited for you!


----------



## SHEANITPRO (May 13, 2011)

I posted this pic the other day, in the "everday hair" thread.  Progress is good, but I want to cut my hair soooo bad that its killing me, I've never felt such an urge before and I really don't want to self-sabotage length has never bothered me so much .  Can anyone relate?  Hopefully the feeling is a fleeting one. I plan to relax this weekend, and will post result pics.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 13, 2011)

SHEANITPRO said:


> I posted this pic the other day, in the "everday hair" thread.  Progress is good, but I want to cut my hair soooo bad that its killing me, I've never felt such and urge before and I really don't want to self-sabotage length has never bothered me so much .  Can anyone relate?  Hopefully the feeling is a fleeting one. I plan to relax this weekend, and will post result pics.




It's very pretty  ! Maybe you should wear it in a bun for awhile, or out of your way so you don't have to think about it. I can;t wait to see the results after your relaxer.


----------



## Lita (May 13, 2011)

SHEANITPRO said:


> I posted this pic the other day, in the "everday hair" thread.  Progress is good, but I want to cut my hair soooo bad that its killing me, I've never felt such and urge before and I really don't want to self-sabotage length has never bothered me so much .  Can anyone relate?  Hopefully the feeling is a fleeting one. I plan to relax this weekend, and will post result pics.



SHEANITPRO You hair is thick,healthy & absolutely GORGEOUS...Leave it alone..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Toy (May 13, 2011)

SHEANITPRO said:


>


 

BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Lucia (May 13, 2011)

SHEANITPRO said:


> I posted this pic the other day, in the "everday hair" thread.  Progress is good, but I want to cut my hair soooo bad that its killing me, I've never felt such an urge before and I really don't want to self-sabotage length has never bothered me so much .  Can anyone relate?  Hopefully the feeling is a fleeting one. I plan to relax this weekend, and will post result pics.



Gorgeous hair, 
Don't cut so fast try wearing it in ponytails or buns for a while until the "itch" passes.  our hair is healthy and thick the ends look great there really is no need to cut.  

Yes I know what you mean the self-sabotage thing is real and people don't think that you could do that to yourself once you come close to or reach a dream length.  I think wait it out and you'll see that the urge passes, just remember how much work and care you put into getting you new length. Once you beat the urge the first time you'll be able to beat the urge if it ever comes back-trust me I've been there.  HTH


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (May 13, 2011)

Girl cut what? Your hair is gorgeous! I wouldn't cut it, it looks good to me.





SHEANITPRO said:


> I posted this pic the other day, in the "everday hair" thread.  Progress is good, but I want to cut my hair soooo bad that its killing me, I've never felt such an urge before and I really don't want to self-sabotage length has never bothered me so much .  Can anyone relate?  Hopefully the feeling is a fleeting one. I plan to relax this weekend, and will post result pics.





Sent from my Zio


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 13, 2011)

^^^^CUT.....No.....That's all I have to say.


----------



## SHEANITPRO (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement ladies, only others in the struggle identify. Your counsel is appreciated!


----------



## Whimsy (May 14, 2011)

SHEANITPRO omg i'm dyinnnng your hair looks beautiful!!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (May 14, 2011)

I'd like to be added . No chance of achieving this before LATE in the year but since I'm almost at full waist now I think I can do it. This thread will remind me and be my incentive not to trim when I think my ends are getting thin unless there's major damage.


----------



## wyldcurlz (May 14, 2011)

brg240 said:


> Whimsy late but i'm surprised you cut your hair but it looks fantastic. the curls and the color.
> 
> So I figured i was getting ssk's because i've been doing wash in goes and putting it in a bun.  terrible idea, especially since i'm transitioning (i usually just tuck up the relaxed ends) I really do have to braid my hair to wash.
> i said i was going to trim a .5 inch but I'm going to try trim an inch this weekend or early next week and then go ahead and do two in june.
> ...



brg240 i get a lot of ssk's too...AND i (used) to wear wash-n-go's a lot. how are you going to style and wear your hair on a daily basis in order to prevent ssk's?


----------



## NJoy (May 14, 2011)

SHEANITPRO said:


> I posted this pic the other day, in the "everday hair" thread. Progress is good, but I want to cut my hair soooo bad that its killing me, I've never felt such an urge before and I really don't want to self-sabotage length has never bothered me so much . Can anyone relate? Hopefully the feeling is a fleeting one. I plan to relax this weekend, and will post result pics.


 
Girl, your hair is beautiful. Nobody's gonna cosign cutting so, I'm gonna get with the consensus and say bun that gorgeous hair til that urge passes.  Thick and healthy?  Shoooooot. Back aWAY from the scissors and thoughts of it, girl. 

Oh, and feel free to post more pics...more often.  Love seeing your hair!


----------



## Traycee (May 14, 2011)

@* SHEANITPRO..* I love the curls at the ends.... So pretty...


----------



## BostonMaria (May 14, 2011)

SHEANITPRO
Your hair is BEAUTIFUL. Why do you want to cut it? It looks healthy from this side of my computer


----------



## SHEANITPRO (May 14, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> SHEANITPRO
> Your hair is BEAUTIFUL. Why do you want to cut it? It looks healthy from this side of my computer



Thanks!  I am happy it is very healthy.  What annoys me though is the lead hairs. The picture below is pre-relaxer in late January of this year.







Once relaxed back then of course there was more length (siggy pic), but I just dislike the lead hairs being see-thru, and have been thinking of cutting to about two inches past where the line is,  it would be further down in length now since this is an older pic. 

I feel like I now have about 6 inches of lead hairs, but they are thickening at the ends.  Not sure if cutting 6 inches of lead hairs would classify as a cut or trim...I just want more uniformity, but it might set me back on my "hip length" timeline. 

The irony is that in my siggy pic, after the relaxer back in January...my hair looks as if its been trimmed...it hadn't. erplexed

I guess when I relax later today or tomorrow morning, I'll view the progress and go from there.


----------



## NJoy (May 14, 2011)

Mixing up my henna for tonight. Indigo in the morning. Finally. I have grays sneaking up in my hairline thinking they're unchecked. Naaaah. I'm on it!

@brg240 Gotta say it again! Your hair is gor-or-or-jus!!! Gotta have a talk with my hair to see if it will agree to look like THAT!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 14, 2011)

SHEANITPRO

ugh, i feel you on the whole lead hair thing.  it drives me crazy and has been the reason for MOST of my trims/cuts


----------



## Dee Raven (May 15, 2011)

Hey you guys, I have to do a product rave.  I am so happy. I was watching the glamtwinz youtube video the other day, they seemed to have hair like mine and one of the items they are using to flat iron is a gloss serum.  I've never used one of those while doing my hair so I thought I'd give it a try. I bought Smoothing Shea Butter by Organix. Now, just some background, I have hair that loves, loves, loves to be tangled.  Even when I would get it straightened at the salon, bone straight, if I would leave it out for 5 minutes it would be full of tangles.  Well, after using this product I don't get any tangles.  It's amazing.  I was just out all night, with my hair down and then later in a side ponytail, and my comb caught just barely 2x.  2!! Around my whole head. I just can't believe it.  I'm so happy I had to come in and tell you guys.


----------



## NJoy (May 15, 2011)

Dee Raven said:


> Hey you guys, I have to do a product rave.  I am so happy. I was watching the glamtwinz youtube video the other day, they seemed to have hair like mine and one of the items they are using to flat iron is a gloss serum.  I've never used one of those while doing my hair so I thought I'd give it a try. I bought Smoothing Shea Butter by Organix. Now, just some background, I have hair that loves, loves, loves to be tangled.  Even when I would get it straightened at the salon, bone straight, if I would leave it out for 5 minutes it would be full of tangles.  Well, after using this product I don't get any tangles.  It's amazing.  I was just out all night, with my hair down and then later in a side ponytail, and my comb caught just barely 2x.  2!! Around my whole head. I just can't believe it.  I'm so happy I had to come in and tell you guys.



Wow!  Thanks for the heads up! Gotta check that out.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 15, 2011)

SHEANITPRO
I completely understand where you're coming from. Its up to you if you want to cut it, but I find that my hair eventually catches up with the rest of the lead hairs. Or maybe just  continue wearing the ends curly to disguise the lead hairs. Beautiful hair either way!!!!!

I was going to do my hair today for my anniversary, but its now raining. Not only that, but its going to rain ALL !#[email protected]$ week. Ugh.  I might rollerset anyway. We'll see.
I don't think my hair has grown that much since the last length check.


----------



## NJoy (May 15, 2011)

Success!!!! Finally Hennindigo'd! The grays are defeated and I can finally scratch that off my To-Do List. 2-day process. Well worth it. Now I's ti'ed!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 15, 2011)

Did my first wet bun today. I'm really liking buns as an easy protective style. The wet bun was nice and very easy to do, but my hair is not dry in the middle. I don't want to have to take it down every night and redo it in the morning because I think that would be too much manipulation. Does anyone know if it's ok to let it stay wet? For how long? 

Here are a couple of pics of my bun. The frizzy part in the front is from where my edges are growing back after some PP shedding. I wear a headband to cover it, but I had taken it down already.


----------



## kami11213 (May 15, 2011)

SHEANITPRO I'm drooling... Your hair is goegeous, I love the thickness. Are you texlaxed? I feel you on the lead hairs thing, I'm contemplating a serious cut for the same reason.


----------



## prospurr4 (May 16, 2011)

@SHEANITPRO  ...  My mouth fell open when I saw your rollerset pic!  You have gorgeous hair!

*Quick question:*  What size rollers did you use to get such tight curls on your ends...or did you use a curling iron to curl your ends.   Thanks!


----------



## SHEANITPRO (May 16, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> SHEANITPRO
> I completely understand where you're coming from. Its up to you if you want to cut it, but I find that my hair eventually catches up with the rest of the lead hairs. Or maybe just  continue wearing the ends curly to disguise the lead hairs. Beautiful hair either way!!!!!
> 
> *I was going to do my hair today for my anniversary, but its now raining. Not only that, but its going to rain ALL !#[email protected]$ week.* Ugh.  I might rollerset anyway. We'll see.
> I don't think my hair has grown that much since the last length check.




I messed around yesterday and didn't relax my hair either, didn't even make it for Sunday Service.   I'll relax it this coming weekend, I have to because I have an event to attend.


----------



## SHEANITPRO (May 16, 2011)

kami11213 said:


> SHEANITPRO I'm drooling... Your hair is goegeous, *I love the thickness. Are you texlaxed?* I feel you on the lead hairs thing, I'm contemplating a serious cut for the same reason.



No, I just use a relaxer for fine hair even though my hair is not really fine.
I use that relaxer at the max. amount of time that it advises.


----------



## NJoy (May 21, 2011)

Good morning, ladies. It's been a minute since I've heard a peep from this board. Just thought I'd check on everyone before 6pm rolls around. It might be my last time hearing from anyone, with the rapture and all. 

Today's hubby's birthday and I was trying to decide whether to wear my hair out or not (since he requested it last month when I said the next time I'd wear it out would be my birthday). I'm in the No Heat challenge and really only wanted to use a pass on my birthday.

And then I read BeautifulFlower 's post in the living vicariously thread talking about how fabulous it felt being at HL and walking around with her wet hair and I'm newly determined to get to HL....soon! I did a stretch test of my hair after washing last night and I'm moving along nicely. I can't wait to see my hair dry and with the roots flat ironed. I think I'll be there this summer for sure. I want to at least be breathing on HL by my birthday next month. That would be FABULOUS!!!!

Anywho, gotta go cook breakfast for the birthday boy and find a way to get away with not having to put heat in my hair today. I have a silky straight, long phonytail that I haven't worn yet. Maybe I can put my hair in a high bun and flatten my edges with a satin scarf and try the phonytail.  Ehn! We'll see.

Have a great day, ladies. And don't forget to chime in before the end of the world.... at 6pm.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 21, 2011)

LOL @ rapture. I woke up this morning and said...Still here!

You look awful close. Good luck...and dont forget to let us know how it feels on your back. 



NJoy said:


> Good morning, ladies. It's been a minute since I've heard a peep from this board. Just thought I'd check on everyone before 6pm rolls around. It might be my last time hearing from anyone, with the rapture and all.
> 
> Today's hubby's birthday and I was trying to decide whether to wear my hair out or not (since he requested it last month when I said the next time I'd wear it out would be my birthday). I'm in the No Heat challenge and really only wanted to use a pass on my birthday.
> 
> ...


----------



## SHEANITPRO (May 22, 2011)

I was "rapture ready"  relaxed my hair on Friday nite. 

My desire to cut my hair waned, after I saw my progress pic.  Aside from the grey hairs creeping in, I'm happy overall, and I think I'll just continue with my protective styling and let well enough alone.

I got "stalked" at the mall yesterday, and actually had two SA's in Dillards come up to me and ask about my hair.  They were super nice and made me feel so "special" with all their fawning over me.   The challenge continues.


*Pre-Perm Progress Pic*






I rollerset last nite.  Maybe I'll post pics in the "everyday hair thread" later.


----------



## Whimsy (May 22, 2011)

LOL NJoy re: rapture.  happy bday to the hubs

Even tho i'm out of the challenge, I'm still here.  I'm actually straightening and self cutting my hair today....just slightly, don't pick up your rocks just yet.  i'm just evening out a slightly uneven part.  I am thinking of wearing my hair straight more often.  probably when october rolls around.  This summer I'm going to be wearing it curly just for easy sake.  Sadly the blunt cut makes my hair look like a freaking pyramid when in a wash n go, so i'll have to get some layers cut in.

that's my update.

HAPPY SUNDAY GIRLS!!!


----------



## curlycrocheter (May 22, 2011)

I posted my update in the WL thread, but I'll copy it here too.




jasmineml said:


> I've got an update.  I'm still about 4 good inches from waist.
> 
> This pic was taken 3/24/11:
> 
> ...


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 22, 2011)

SHEANITPRO jasmineml

You both have very gorgeous hair!

I still haven't decided if I'm going to start doing mini trims to maintain and thicken at hip or just let it grow for the summer to TBL. Ugh why can't I make a decision! lol I think I will just let it grow and just dust my ends every now and then. I swear I keep going back and forth on this.


----------



## NJoy (May 22, 2011)

@SHEANITPRO @jasmineml, thanks for the update pics. Both of you have it going on! Looking good, ladies! 

Whimsy, ok, you had me lol @ the pyramid comment. 's probably not as bad as you make it out to be but, I feel you. but, uh...didn't you regret layers before? Or was it just the V that you were unhappy with?

MariposaSexyGirl, Girl, we all know the back and forth feeling. You'll do what's right for your goals and we'll be here to support your decision. In the meantime, you're looking good, girl.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 22, 2011)

I did my hair yesterday and headed out to NYC. Well it was pretty warm and my hair turned into a 18" puffy frizzy halo of fuzz *sigh*


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (May 23, 2011)

Oiling my hair tonight. Thought I'd do a random and unofficial, stretched length check. Here's my contribution to the hair goodies. 

Sorry about the streaked mirror. Had to use the kids' bathroom and wiped it down with my oily towel. Genius. 


ETA: Updated my siggy. It looked dumb having doubles so, my update is in my siggy.


----------



## Dee Raven (May 23, 2011)

Looking good ladies. Njoy, your hair growth is ridiculous.  Lucky, lucky you.  Beautiful waves jasmineml.   

BostonMaria , did you take any pics before you went out? Would love to see some pics. 

My update: I got bangs and some little side layers (and I do mean little).  But I am having to get used to it because when I tried to do a length check I was a little shocked by the loss of hair. I think my hair is right at the length it was before I cut it in March.  Other than that not much.  I'm still trying to figure out how to straighten my hair without all the frizz.   When's our next check in?


----------



## BostonMaria (May 23, 2011)

Dee Raven said:


> Looking good ladies. Njoy, your hair growth is ridiculous.  Lucky, lucky you.  Beautiful waves jasmineml.
> 
> @BostonMaria , did you take any pics before you went out? Would love to see some pics.
> 
> My update: I got bangs and some little side layers (and I do mean little).  But I am having to get used to it because when I tried to do a length check I was a little shocked by the loss of hair. I think my hair is right at the length it was before I cut it in March.  Other than that not much.  I'm still trying to figure out how to straighten my hair without all the frizz.   When's our next check in?



@Dee Raven no unfortunately I didn't. Plus I had only flatironed the roots so it looked bouncy and about MBL so it didn't show the true length. I had it up in a ponytail because I was wearing my baseball cap. I took the hat off around 11:00pm and the humidity... well the dew point was kicking my butt I'll put it to you like that LMAO  I took pictures but since my hair is tied back you can't really see it.  I got to my friend's apartment and she said OMG what happened.  I looked like I got electrocuted 

I tried to salvage it by doing a braid out, but this morning I let my hair out and I see it puffing up again. This happens to me every spring  Hot mess!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 23, 2011)

I thought this thread was dead, lol. I got bored at work yesterday so I made a summer hair schedule for myself. I'm basically alternating between rollersets and bunning until September. We'll see what kind of retention I get. I've never rollerset my natural hair before, so idk how it will turn out. Hopefully I'll get better at it as I do more of them. I have flexi-rods, magnetics, and magnetic snap-ons so I can be prepared for anything  I'll post some pics of the first one if it looks decent.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (May 26, 2011)

Here is my latest pic. My ends are very bad. They don't look damaged really but the uneveness has made them very see thru .  Would it be advisable to trim now, don't worry my feelings will not be hurt lol. And how many inches do I need to cut :cringes:... I'm thinking up to MBL which would most likely ruin any chance of hip length this year even though my hair grows quite fast (healthy retention is my issue because I flat iron nearly every single week, every single month, every single year lol.)

Click to see:


----------



## Caramela (May 26, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Here is my latest pic. My ends are very bad. They don't look damaged really but the uneveness has made them very see thru .  Would it be advisable to trim now, don't worry my feelings will not be hurt lol. And how many inches do I need to cut :cringes:... I'm thinking up to MBL which would most likely ruin any chance of hip length this year even though my hair grows quite fast (healthy retention is my issue because I flat iron nearly every single week, every single month, every single year lol.)
> 
> Click to see:
> View attachment 116469
> ...



Yes, I would suggest trimming back to the thickest part of your hair which appears to be mbl...that, and back away from the flat iron 

Sent from my SCH-I400 using SCH-I400


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (May 26, 2011)

Nice progress ladies.  I admire the commitment!  If I get to MBL, I become incapable of maintaining.  It's mental I think.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 26, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Here is my latest pic. My ends are very bad. They don't look damaged really but the uneveness has made them very see thru .  Would it be advisable to trim now, don't worry my feelings will not be hurt lol. And how many inches do I need to cut :cringes:... I'm thinking up to MBL which would most likely ruin any chance of hip length this year even though my hair grows quite fast (healthy retention is my issue because I flat iron nearly every single week, every single month, every single year lol.)
> 
> Click to see:
> View attachment 116469
> ...



If you plan to wear it straight all the time I say trim it back to mbl. But if you plan to wear it in curly styles(your natural curls or styled curls) then you can get away with just dust every month until it fills in. And if the flat iron is causing you damage then you have to find another way to get your hair straight. So that you can have all of what you want. 

If you trim it back to mbl it shouldn't take long to grow back. Last Oct I trimmed my hair back to in between mbl wl and now it's grown back.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (May 26, 2011)

DOUBLE POST


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (May 26, 2011)

Since it's almost summer and I may wear my hair curly more often I'm going to refrain from trimming just yet. I also cannot see any damage in those see thru areas, I believe my growth has just been uneven but I have to attribute something to the flat ironing. I usually wear my ends curled which hides how skinny they are lol but right after a flat iron I want to shave my head because the ends are so pitiful! I'm also afraid to trim for fear that my ends will thin out and become uneven at MBL or shorter lol.... but that shouldn't happen it I don't abuse it ?


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 26, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Since it's almost summer and I may wear my hair curly more often I'm going to refrain from trimming just yet. I also cannot see any damage in those see thru areas, I believe my growth has just been uneven but I have to attribute something to the flat ironing. I usually wear my ends curled which hides how skinny they are lol but right after a flat iron I want to shave my head because the ends are so pitiful! I'm also afraid to trim for fear that my ends will thin out and become uneven at MBL or shorter lol.... but that shouldn't happen it I don't abuse it ?



Just baby your ends . From looking at the pics your hair doesn't look that bad, it just looks like it hasn't been trimmed in awhile. I've been applying a smidge of evoo on my ends at night and bunning. I really mean a smidge because I don't want it too oily when I wear it down because I like the cleaness and movement it has. When I'm not wearing it straight I will even re-wet the ends add conditioner and seal with an oil. I hope it will make my ends stay healthy and on my head until I'm ready to trim it lol. Maybe include some protein rich deep conditioners in your regimen every week. That could help with strengthening your hair.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (May 26, 2011)

^^ I think I'll give it a couple of months to fill in and if it just gets worse I'll trim. I think I also need to make sure I trim evenly lol. I HATE how my hair looks right after a flat iron, it really accentuates all of the unevenness. I'm still debating whether to cut. I can hide the thinness by keeping my ends curled (i use caruso rollers) but my thin ends really limit me because it makes all of my length look sparse when it's fully straight...


----------



## Traycee (May 26, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> ^^ I think I'll give it a couple of months to fill in and if it just gets worse I'll trim. I think I also need to make sure I trim evenly lol. I HATE how my hair looks right after a flat iron, it really accentuates all of the unevenness. I'm still debating whether to cut. I can hide the thinness by keeping my ends curled (i use caruso rollers) but my thin ends really limit me because it makes all of my length look sparse when it's fully straight...



I think you have lead hairs... I would give it a couple of months especially if you don't wear it straight and you should start to see it fill in ...


----------



## NJoy (May 26, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Here is my latest pic. My ends are very bad. They don't look damaged really but the uneveness has made them very see thru . Would it be advisable to trim now, don't worry my feelings will not be hurt lol. And how many inches do I need to cut :cringes:... I'm thinking up to MBL which would most likely ruin any chance of hip length this year even though my hair grows quite fast (healthy retention is my issue because I flat iron nearly every single week, every single month, every single year lol.)
> 
> Click to see:
> View attachment 116469
> ...


 

Yeah, if they're not damaged, I'd definitely leave them alone and let them do what they're gonna do. Wait on the others to catch up. Back aWAY from the scissors!


----------



## Lucia (May 26, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Since it's almost summer and I may wear my hair curly more often I'm going to refrain from trimming just yet. I also cannot see any damage in those see thru areas, I believe my growth has just been uneven but I have to attribute something to the flat ironing. I usually wear my ends curled which hides how skinny they are lol but right after a flat iron I want to shave my head because the ends are so pitiful! I'm also afraid to trim for fear that my ends will thin out and become uneven at MBL or shorter lol.... but that shouldn't happen it I don't abuse it ?



Great idea, just do the occasional dustings don't cut back just for even hair if that's not your goal length.  I did that and now I'm growing back out and I only S&D then when I straighten I'll dust.  I haven't worn my hair straight either for months.


----------



## Caramela (May 27, 2011)

I guess I would have reached my hair goals a lot quicker, had I not been so worried about having thick blunt ends. I love my ends now, but I have sacrificed length.

Sent from my SCH-I400 using SCH-I400


----------



## BostonMaria (May 27, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Yeah, if they're not damaged, I'd definitely leave them alone and let them do what they're gonna do. Wait on the others to catch up. Back aWAY from the scissors!



I wouldn't cut all the way back to MBL. I think maybe an inch every 3 months would do it. Or at least until you feel better about your ends. If you're not going to straighten your hair for the summer then you really don't need to chop off that much.



FoxxyLocs said:


> I thought this thread was dead, lol. I got  bored at work yesterday so I made a summer hair schedule for myself. I'm  basically alternating between rollersets and bunning until September.  We'll see what kind of retention I get. I've never rollerset my natural  hair before, so idk how it will turn out. Hopefully I'll get better at  it as I do more of them. I have flexi-rods, magnetics, and magnetic  snap-ons so I can be prepared for anything  I'll post some pics of the first one if it looks decent.



FoxxyLocs Its just quiet for now. Some of our members cut their hair and we're still grieving and in shock LOL


----------



## NJoy (May 28, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen, your hair color looks so good and healthy. Is that natural or are you indigo'd?


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (May 28, 2011)

Hey Njoy, neither  I think it's the lighting. For some reason even though the light is bright in this room my pics come out dark and even in super bright light my hair looks jet black when it's actually I would day darkest brown and not black at all. I wish it would be either dark auburn or jet black but it's not, oh well lol.
I'm going to try to take better pictures soon, the quality is just crappy with my computers camera.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (May 28, 2011)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Just baby your ends . From looking at the pics your hair doesn't look that bad, it just looks like it hasn't been trimmed in awhile. I've been applying a smidge of evoo on my ends at night and bunning. I really mean a smidge because I don't want it too oily when I wear it down because I like the cleaness and movement it has. When I'm not wearing it straight I will even re-wet the ends add conditioner and seal with an oil. I hope it will make my ends stay healthy and on my head until I'm ready to trim it lol. Maybe include some protein rich deep conditioners in your regimen every week. That could help with strengthening your hair.


I trimmed lol. I realized that i have been completely IGNORING my ends for probably years now lol. I never moisturize them  so it was really time to start anew and start paying attention to my ends. Right now my ends are super blunt even though the pic doesn't show it lol. I look ridiculous from the front because the ends are so chunky and straight. So, my main thing is that I'm going to remember to moisturize my ends daily with a light oil. Idk how the heck I neglected my ends when I'm so careful with my hair in most ways 

I still feel like I can make hip length this year. I'll be at waist by mid September I'm almost sure and by December maybe hip length.


----------



## NJoy (May 28, 2011)

Ugh. I'm so frustrated with my hair right now. It's the detangling and having to deal with the thick texlaxed portion and trying to detangle with oil makes my relaxed ends look so skimpy. I mean, I want thick hair but, this is ridiculous. I'm not patient enough to detangle all of this. I'm getting very discouraged about growing any longer and am actually thinking a full BSL may be enough. I've spent way too much time and only have detangled half of my head. What the flocka?! I'm afraid to even imagine detangling more hair than this. And I'm layered! erplexed Maybe I should go 'head and relax my whole head, cut back a bit and be done with it.

I'm thinking braidouts would be nice at this length. I can get the look in my avi pic. But, the tangles...oh, the detangling.  ouch.


----------



## Lucia (May 28, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I trimmed lol. I realized that i have been completely IGNORING my ends for probably years now lol. I never moisturize them  so it was really time to start anew and start paying attention to my ends. Right now my ends are super blunt even though the pic doesn't show it lol. I look ridiculous from the front because the ends are so chunky and straight. So, my main thing is that I'm going to remember to moisturize my ends daily with a light oil. Idk how the heck I neglected my ends when I'm so careful with my hair in most ways
> 
> I still feel like I can make hip length this year. I'll be at waist by mid September I'm almost sure and by December maybe hip length.



You can def. make HL by December, just keep on top of those ends with moisture then seal with oil, check out ceramide oils and mix it with a hairsaft penetrating oil like EVOO or coconut oil. 
Do you DC? IF not start DC-ing more often, also keeping ends  it really helps with thickening up the ends. 



NJoy said:


> Ugh. I'm so frustrated with my hair right now. It's the detangling and having to deal with the thick texlaxed portion and trying to detangle with oil makes my relaxed ends look so skimpy. I mean, I want thick hair but, this is ridiculous. I'm not patient enough to detangle all of this. I'm getting very discouraged about growing any longer and am actually thinking a full BSL may be enough. I've spent way too much time and only have detangled half of my head. What the flocka?! I'm afraid to even imagine detangling more hair than this. And I'm layered! erplexed Maybe I should go 'head and relax my whole head, cut back a bit and be done with it.
> 
> I'm thinking braidouts would be nice at this length. I can get the look in my avi pic. But, the tangles...oh, the detangling.  ouch.



Don't be so quick to chop, you may just need to relax the new growth, and dust, maybe you need to DC soak it in oil as a pre-poo. HTH


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 28, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I trimmed lol. I realized that i have been completely IGNORING my ends for probably years now lol. I never moisturize them  so it was really time to start anew and start paying attention to my ends. Right now my ends are super blunt even though the pic doesn't show it lol. I look ridiculous from the front because the ends are so chunky and straight. So, my main thing is that I'm going to remember to moisturize my ends daily with a light oil. Idk how the heck I neglected my ends when I'm so careful with my hair in most ways
> 
> I still feel like I can make hip length this year. I'll be at waist by mid September I'm almost sure and by December maybe hip length.



It looks good! Doesn't even look like you trimmed that much off. I still think you can make hl this year .


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 28, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Ugh. I'm so frustrated with my hair right now. It's the detangling and having to deal with the thick texlaxed portion and trying to detangle with oil makes my relaxed ends look so skimpy. I mean, I want thick hair but, this is ridiculous. I'm not patient enough to detangle all of this. I'm getting very discouraged about growing any longer and am actually thinking a full BSL may be enough. I've spent way too much time and only have detangled half of my head. What the flocka?! I'm afraid to even imagine detangling more hair than this. And I'm layered! erplexed Maybe I should go 'head and relax my whole head, cut back a bit and be done with it.
> 
> I'm thinking braidouts would be nice at this length. I can get the look in my avi pic. But, the tangles...oh, the detangling.  ouch.



Maybe you can try to relax the texlaxed portion a little? I'm not sure. But don't make decisions whil frustrated.


----------



## SHEANITPRO (May 29, 2011)

Finally posting my post perm pic...a week late.  I finally got new batteries for my camera. 

*PRE-PERM*







*POST-PERM*






I'm glad to see the ends are thickening, seeing the results is really what helped me not to blunt cut my hair for now.  The challenge continues...


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (May 29, 2011)

^^Beautiful and inspiring!


----------



## SHEANITPRO (May 29, 2011)

prospurr4 said:


> @SHEANITPRO  ...  My mouth fell open when I saw your rollerset pic!  You have gorgeous hair!
> 
> *Quick question:*  What size rollers did you use to get such tight curls on your ends...or did you use a curling iron to curl your ends.   Thanks!




Sorry for the delayed response.  Just seeing this today...I pm'ed you.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 29, 2011)

SHEANITPRO said:


> Finally posting my post perm pic...a week late.  I finally got new batteries for my camera.
> 
> *PRE-PERM*
> 
> ...



This is good! It looks pretty. My hair has grown some. And the ends are trying to thicken up more. I vowed to not cut this time. Just let it do it's thing and see what it looks like at the end of the summer. So far it looks good. I may do a very small dusting at the end of next month. I will see then.


----------



## prospurr4 (May 29, 2011)

SHEANITPRO...your hair looks beauiful, and your ends are thickening up nicely.


----------



## Dee Raven (May 30, 2011)

NJoy , I totally hear you on the tangles and the doubt. I've been feeling the same way. And I keep fretting over my ends being thin, which seems to be the norm for all of us. But you're sooo close. Good luck with whatever you decide.

SHEANITPRO , your hair has grown so much! Can you pm me too about how you get those curls on the end. And how long your able to maintain them.

SerenavanderWoodsen , your trim looks great. 

I flatironed my hair last week and here are some update pics. Based off of the pics, I'm going to let my hair grow about another 1" - 1 1/2". Then I'm going to slow start trimming until my ends thicken up.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (May 30, 2011)

^^Your ends are amazing, you don't even need to trim, I am not seeing the thinness at all. I want ends like that!
I can't wait to get my length back . It doesn't look like it in the pic but I really cut a lot and I'm missing it. I plan to baby my ends from now on.


----------



## Lucia (May 30, 2011)

Dee Raven
congratz you're so HL.


----------



## JJamiah (May 30, 2011)

I agree Dee Raven you look Hip To me. 


I am going for WHIP length. Basically my lady made term. Past WL but above HIP length. So I am claiming it when I get there. LOL

I have another trim coming up in October, I hope to get Whipping by 2012 December


----------



## Caramela (May 30, 2011)

Dee Raven, Your  hair is beautiful! And I love the idea of 'whip' length! 

Sent from my SCH-I400 using SCH-I400


----------



## Lucia (May 30, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I agree Dee Raven you look Hip To me.
> 
> 
> I am going for WHIP length. Basically my lady made term. Past WL but above HIP length. So I am claiming it when I get there. LOL
> ...





Caramela said:


> Dee Raven, Your  hair is beautiful! And I love the idea of 'whip' length!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I400 using SCH-I400




Yeah it's one of the terms we voted on for below WL and before HL 
I'll be using that term too when I get there.


----------



## prospurr4 (May 30, 2011)

I wanted to drop in and say that you ladies are doing an awesome job...so much long, beautiful hair, all in one thread.  

I didn't join this challenge, because I thought there was NO WAY I could reach Hipbone length by 12/31/2011.  Well I recently "straightened" my hair with a rollerset and noticed some "lead hairs" touching my waist...Yay!!   I still may not reach HL by year's end, but I'll be close. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Janet' (May 31, 2011)

Just checking in to say Happy Tuesday Ladies!!!! I'm still here, lol. I won't be straightening until July, that's the plan but I'm getting the itch with all of the beautiful hair flowing in here!


----------



## Lita (May 31, 2011)

Dee Raven  Congrats on reaching HL...Keep Growing...Your hair is very pretty & healthy..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BostonMaria (May 31, 2011)

Dee Raven OMG beautiful hair! Congratulations on reaching hip length!


----------



## NJoy (May 31, 2011)

Dee Raven

Girl!  Your hair is beautiful! I'm cosigning the congrats on HL too!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (May 31, 2011)

Congratulations DeeRaven! 

Sent from my Zio


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 31, 2011)

Dee Raven said:


> NJoy , I totally hear you on the tangles and the doubt. I've been feeling the same way. And I keep fretting over my ends being thin, which seems to be the norm for all of us. But you're sooo close. Good luck with whatever you decide.
> 
> SHEANITPRO , your hair has grown so much! Can you pm me too about how you get those curls on the end. And how long your able to maintain them.
> 
> ...



OMG it's so beautiful! Congrats on HL!!!


----------



## NikkiGirl (May 31, 2011)

Wow! this thread has blown up. LOL. I haven't been on here in FOREVER! Anyway, Dee Raven, your hair is looking great and you are so HL. 

For my hair update: grab some popcorn, this might be long. So, my hair is not doing so well. I feel like I don't know how to take care of it.  I have been transitioning, this December will be two years, and my hair is getting so tangled and I am losing tons of hair just trying to detangle, not to mention freezing in the shower as the warm turns cold. So at this point, I don't know whether my natural journey should take precedence over my length journey. So then I think, what if I cut my hair to shoulder and don't like it, I would have cut all my hair for nothing. But to honest, I am seeing splits, I barely have the energy to take care of my hair. I have been having a rough time at my job and it is getting to me. (I got passed up for a promotion and I feel like I am a nobody.) So then I think, I am only wanting to cut because I am emotional. Then I think maybe I should just leave it alone. But I am not kidding. I probably haven't moisturized my ends in two months. I am just getting so frustrated. I am so sick of tired of buns and I don't know what I should do. Not only that, last year I didn't get any growth between about May and the end of August and the same thing is happening. I don't know, but I don't think my hair is growing all the time. So wierd. But this December will be my second year and I remember the same thing happening last year and Spring sent me a pm that was so encouraging. I know this is long. Sorry! What should I do?


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 1, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> Wow! this thread has blown up. LOL. I haven't been on here in FOREVER! Anyway, Dee Raven, your hair is looking great and you are so HL.
> 
> For my hair update: grab some popcorn, this might be long. So, my hair is not doing so well. I feel like I don't know how to take care of it.  I have been transitioning, this December will be two years, and my hair is getting so tangled and I am losing tons of hair just trying to detangle, not to mention freezing in the shower as the warm turns cold. So at this point, I don't know whether my natural journey should take precedence over my length journey. So then I think, what if I cut my hair to shoulder and don't like it, I would have cut all my hair for nothing. But to honest, I am seeing splits, I barely have the energy to take care of my hair. I have been having a rough time at my job and it is getting to me. (I got passed up for a promotion and I feel like I am a nobody.) So then I think, I am only wanting to cut because I am emotional. Then I think maybe I should just leave it alone. But I am not kidding. I probably haven't moisturized my ends in two months. I am just getting so frustrated. I am so sick of tired of buns and I don't know what I should do. Not only that, last year I didn't get any growth between about May and the end of August and the same thing is happening. I don't know, but I don't think my hair is growing all the time. So wierd. But this December will be my second year and I remember the same thing happening last year and Spring sent me a pm that was so encouraging. I know this is long. Sorry! What should I do?


 
NikkiGirl first off

 



I'd say don't do anything drastic. Sorry you got passed up for that promotion. It definitely happens to the best of us. If your hair is giving you issues at the moment. Try a New DC for the detangling part and find a protective style for a few weeks. 

I have posted in my blog and on here within the past week about how my hair grows from September to April, yet from April to August I get basically nil, maybe 1/2 inch combined for all those months, not per month. LOL

I am going to try to intake more water during those times and pop some vitamins. It happens every year to me. 

YOur human doll and right now it's just hormones probably that has you emotional, we are women and we are a bottle of emotions, that is what makes us so Sweet 

God Bless and keep focused, go take a Nikki Day!

SCREAM, SHOUT, Break some mis matched dishes, clean them up, GO get a pedicure, manicure, facial and a body wrap. Go home and hug the family. 

You'll be fine!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 1, 2011)

Nikkigirl sorry you're going through all of that 

I don't think you should make any decisions while you're so upset.  Are you a long term transitioner? I transitioned for 10 months and thought I would go insane with the two textures.  You will probably have to make a decision at some point - natural or keep transitioning. If you have gone this far then hey kudos to you! That would not be me cuz I am not patient!  

The good thing about cutting your hair now is that you have 2 years of growth which probably can be SL or APL depending on how much you've retained.  If its somewhere between those two lengths you can put it up in a ponytail or straighten it once in a while if you get bored with your natural hair.


----------



## kami11213 (Jun 1, 2011)

Dee Raven you are so HL, your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 1, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> @NikkiGirl first off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks JJ! Yea, I am trying to put things in perspective. I sure do need a Nikki Day.  LOL, I just read the breaking dishes part. You know sometimes you just need a way to get your emotions in control. LOL.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 1, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Nikkigirl sorry you're going through all of that
> 
> I don't think you should make any decisions while you're so upset.  Are you a long term transitioner? I transitioned for 10 months and thought I would go insane with the two textures.  You will probably have to make a decision at some point - natural or keep transitioning. If you have gone this far then hey kudos to you! That would not be me cuz I am not patient!
> 
> The good thing about cutting your hair now is that you have 2 years of growth which probably can be SL or APL depending on how much you've retained.  If its somewhere between those two lengths you can put it up in a ponytail or straighten it once in a while if you get bored with your natural hair.



I am a long-term transitioner: I planned on three years. But I can now see I was entirely too optimistic in setting that goal.the weird thing is when I by, my hair gets more tangled from being kept up. I am gonna have to change up my products also. Who know, I have no clue. LOL.


----------



## jerseygurl (Jun 1, 2011)

@Nikki I just happened to be in this thread. I'm transitioning and not in this challenge. If I was still relaxed, I would probably be in this challenge LOL. But anyway, I was almost MBL when I decided to transition in December 2009 (we probably have the same time line). I decided to cut my hair in August last year to APL because of manageability and so that I would not get frustrated when dealing with the 2 textures. And I have not regretted that decision because washing and detangling is so easy for me. 

I was trimming a bit as I went along, so right now my hair is not quite APL and the natural part is about SL. And I plan to cut off the rest later this month.

I don't know what your plans are but as a fellow transitioner, I would advise you not to be too hung up on length and do a little trim bit by bit so detangling is not a big problem for you.

Whatever you decide to do, happy hair growing.

Lastly, I use Silk Elements moisturizing treatment and add honey, some oils and aloe vera liquid to give it an extra oomph


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 1, 2011)

jerseygurl said:


> @Nikki I just happened to be in this thread. I'm transitioning and not in this challenge. If I was still relaxed, I would probably be in this challenge LOL. But anyway, I was almost MBL when I decided to transition in December 2009 (we probably have the same time line). I decided to cut my hair in August last year to APL because of manageability and so that I would not get frustrated when dealing with the 2 textures. And I have not regretted that decision because washing and detangling is so easy for me.
> 
> I was trimming a bit as I went along, so right now my hair is not quite APL and the natural part is about SL. And I plan to cut off the rest later this month.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I see how this would help, because basically I still have a lot of relaxed ends and they are so straggly and pathetic compared to my natural hair. You can't even tell when straightened, but the difference is huge when natural. Thanks for the advice. I really appreciate it, and I used to use Silk Elements, I still use the leave in (white product), but the deep con (yellow product )did detangle well. I am going pick up some in the next few days.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 1, 2011)

Just bought some grape-seed oil for it's high contents of ceramides. I have some mixed with a deep conditioner on my head now. Time for me to start using oils again.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 1, 2011)

^^I'm also planning on trying a new oil... camellia oil soon and getting some castor oil to keep the frizz on my baby hairs down without using gel or some such product, I hope castor oil is good for that. I used to use grapeseed back in 2005/2006 but I never knew it had ceramides. It has an astringent effect though which may make the hair shinier by closing the cuticle but I think I became afraid to use it on my hair lol... it's good for toning the scalp...


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 1, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> ^^I'm also planning on trying a new oil... camellia oil soon and getting some castor oil to keep the frizz on my baby hairs down without using gel or some such product, I hope castor oil is good for that. I used to use grapeseed back in 2005/2006 but I never knew it had ceramides. It has an astringent effect though which may make the hair shinier by closing the cuticle but I think I became afraid to use it on my hair lol... it's good for toning the scalp...



I've never tried castor oil. It's that thick? I need to get me some. I am under the dryer in a roller set. My hair was so so so so so easy to detangle lol. I didn't even have to put a leave in in my hair. My hair felt great! I can't wait to see it when it's completely done. I really like this grapeseed oil so far . Maybe you should try it mixed in with a deep conditioner or the regular conditioner. It seals the moisture from the product into the hair. I think I am in love  .


----------



## jerseygurl (Jun 1, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> Yeah, I see how this would help, because basically I still have a lot of relaxed ends and they are so straggly and pathetic compared to my natural hair. You can't even tell when straightened, but the difference is huge when natural. Thanks for the advice. I really appreciate it, and I used to use Silk Elements, I still use the leave in (white product), but the deep con (yellow product )did detangle well. I am going pick up some in the next few days.


I used to rip through my hair and lost a lot of hair that way but I figured that since the relaxed ends would be cut anyway, why not trim as I go to make my life easy. 

Also look into incorporating ceramides in your regimen. I tell you wheat germ oil has saved my hair.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 1, 2011)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> I've never tried castor oil. It's that thick? I need to get me some. I am under the dryer in a roller set. My hair was so so so so so easy to detangle lol. I didn't even have to put a leave in in my hair. My hair felt great! I can't wait to see it when it's completely done. I really like this grapeseed oil so far . Maybe you should try it mixed in with a deep conditioner or the regular conditioner. It seals the moisture from the product into the hair. I think I am in love  .



Damnit! You've convinced me. Welp, that's one more thing to add to my order from Vitacost lol.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 2, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Damnit! You've convinced me. Welp, that's one more thing to add to my order from Vitacost lol.



 Sold!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 3, 2011)

So I tried my first braidout ever. Here's what I got. Ta daaaaaahhhhh! I used the satin technique, braiding in strips of satin for better definition but, I used big strips so some of my hair was hidden in the satin and I ended the braid prematurely. That resulted in straight ends on a few of the sections. Ah well. Now I know better and will do better next time.

But honestly, it's so hot in Atlanta that this braidout is going to turn into a fro in no time.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 3, 2011)

^^^ C _ U Teee NJ 

My My MY Maybe I will try the Satin  Go GAL!  

And Yes It will be a fro in no time with this heat


----------



## yamilee21 (Jun 3, 2011)

That braidout looks great, NJoy!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 4, 2011)

NJoy said:


> So I tried my first braidout ever. Here's what I got. Ta daaaaaahhhhh! I used the satin technique, braiding in strips of satin for better definition but, I used big strips so some of my hair was hidden in the satin and I ended the braid prematurely. That resulted in straight ends on a few of the sections. Ah well. Now I know better and will do better next time.
> 
> But honestly, it's so hot in Atlanta that this braidout is going to turn into a fro in no time.




Gorgeous!! Why don't my braidouts look like that ?


----------



## Caramela (Jun 4, 2011)

I am now in week 12 of a 12 week stretch. I'm considering waiting maybe another 4 weeks (or longer) to maximize on growth. While I'm relaxed, I normally air dry. My hair is waist length, but with shrinkage it's mbl. I've never done a super long stretch with good results, but I think I can do it this time. Deep conditioning over night and c/o washes should help keep my ng manageable. I need to invest in a 1/2 wig if I do it though. Daily buns are not the businesses in terms of my appearance! Lol  Another option I have is braid outs & bantu knot sets, but with so much ng they usually cause a lot of tangling which leads to hair loss  I would love to make it through the entire summer without a relaxer and finally relax in September but idk... Guess we will see how it goes. 

Sent from my SCH-I400 using SCH-I400


----------



## kami11213 (Jun 4, 2011)

Your braidout looks great NJoy


----------



## NJoy (Jun 4, 2011)

Caramela said:


> I am now in week 12 of a 12 week stretch. I'm considering waiting maybe another 4 weeks (or longer) to maximize on growth. While I'm relaxed, I normally air dry. My hair is waist length, but with shrinkage it's mbl. I've never done a super long stretch with good results, but I think I can do it this time. Deep conditioning over night and c/o washes should help keep my ng manageable. I need to invest in a 1/2 wig if I do it though. Daily buns are not the businesses in terms of my appearance! Lol  Another option I have is braid outs & bantu knot sets, but with so much ng they usually cause a lot of tangling which leads to hair loss  I would love to make it through the entire summer without a relaxer and finally relax in September but idk... Guess we will see how it goes.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I400 using SCH-I400



Caramela  I'm finding vinegar rinses help with the ng tangles.  Otherwise, I feel you on that.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jun 4, 2011)

Okay, so I put in a weave before I left for Europe, its been 2 months and now i'm kinda nervous about "my" hair underneath. Has anyone ever had weaves and it damaged their hair? (How do some of these girls wear weaves non-stop??) The original plan was to leave it in until 2 weeks before my "big event" (second weekend of July) but now I'm thinking take it out now and be gentle to my hair until then....

any thoughts or advice?


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jun 4, 2011)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Just bought some grape-seed oil for it's high contents of ceramides. I have some mixed with a deep conditioner on my head now. Time for me to start using oils again.



MariposaSexyGirl once you get out of the dryer what will you do with your hair?


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 5, 2011)

I've been oiling my ends with avocado oil every day since my trim. I really hope this makes a difference in keeping them stronger and from growing in sooooo thinly as they did before. I looked at a pic I took a couple of weeks before cutting and I just cannot believe how SKINNY my ends were lol . This is after years of not moisturizing my ends and flat ironing nearly every single week even going over the ends  This pic is my inspiration to keep oiling because I NEVER want my hair to look this way again!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 5, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> MariposaSexyGirl once you get out of the dryer what will you do with your hair?




Oh I wore it down. It was very smooth. But I CO washed it last night.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 5, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I've been oiling my ends with avocado oil every day since my trim. I really hope this makes a difference in keeping them stronger and from growing in sooooo thinly as they did before. I looked at a pic I took a couple of weeks before cutting and I just cannot believe how SKINNY my ends were lol . This is after years of not moisturizing my ends and flat ironing nearly every single week even going over the ends  This pic is my inspiration to keep oiling because I NEVER want my hair to look this way again!
> View attachment 116953




Well it's good that you are trying to change that . Now about this avocado oil, how good is it?


----------



## Lucia (Jun 5, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> Okay, so I put in a weave before I left for Europe, its been 2 months and now i'm kinda nervous about "my" hair underneath. Has anyone ever had weaves and it damaged their hair? (How do some of these girls wear weaves non-stop??) The original plan was to leave it in until 2 weeks before my "big event" (second weekend of July) but now I'm thinking take it out now and be gentle to my hair until then....
> 
> any thoughts or advice?



Yes if you're going to wear weaves back to back you must take it down every 6-8 weeks, DC check your ends, dust them and then re-install.  
I had some dryness and damage when I used an install that I couldn't get to my hair and moisturize daily.

ETA: Whatever weave you choose, you must be able to get to your hair to moisturize and/or oil the length. Wigs are easier for this reason they come off and you can treat your hair without restriction.  HTH


----------



## constance (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's a pic taken today.  It looks like the longest bits are roughly 3 inches from HL (where my hand is resting).  Once I reach hip I'll maintain and trim until length is even. If all goes well (drink lots of water, eat well, and exercise) I may be able to reach HL by Dec...if not, Mar/April. 
http://


----------



## NJoy (Jun 5, 2011)

^^^  Looking good, girl. Definitely by year's end.  Definitely!


----------



## Lucia (Jun 5, 2011)

constance
gorgeous hair, I think you can make HL before Dec if you go hard with your regimen you can do it.


----------



## Janet' (Jun 5, 2011)

Happy Sunday Ladies!!!!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 5, 2011)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Well it's good that you are trying to change that . Now about this avocado oil, how good is it?


Avocado oil is excellent! I'm using cosmetic grade so I don't know how rich it is but it claims to have protein. I found that coconut oil is too heavy for oiling my ends but avocado is perfect. By the next day it will disappear into the hair. I didn't need to oil at all yesterday because my ends were so soft. I may just save money and stick to avocado oil because I'm kind of scared to try anything else and have it be useless, that happens all too often with products especially since my hair hates nearly everything and is very fickle. I totally recommend avocado oil though.


----------



## Ms Lala (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey Ladies!!!
I've been so focused on the new baby arriving.  My hair is doing okay.  I've been wearing lots of twist outs and buns lately.  I posted an update video on youtube on how the pregnancy is impacting my hair growth if anyone is interested.  I'm going to straighten and trim again soon.  I'm seriously considering cutting back to MBL after the pregnancy and growing it back. 

http://youtu.be/pUDfmtw4t0c


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 6, 2011)

You ladies are making great progress! I don't have much to update. My rollerset didn't work out, but I'm going to try again next week. I finally trimmed my ends so I'm a tiny bit past WL now. I could stand to cut maybe another inch, but I'm going to put it off until August or September. I don't wanna go too crazy with the scissors.  Today I'm doing a DC because my hair feels a little dry. I'll probably just bun for the rest of the week and maybe co-wash this weekend.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 6, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> You ladies are making great progress! I don't have much to update. My rollerset didn't work out, but I'm going to try again next week. I finally trimmed my ends so I'm a tiny bit past WL now. I could stand to cut maybe another inch, but I'm going to put it off until August or September. I don't wanna go too crazy with the scissors. Today I'm doing a DC because my hair feels a little dry. I'll probably just bun for the rest of the week and maybe co-wash this weekend.


 
Girl, that thickness is the bizz-ness!  Love it!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 6, 2011)

You know, it's really hitting me that wearing my hair up so much keeps me from feeling the length that I am. I'm always floored when I do wear it out. And hair that I know is shorter than mine always seems longer because I'm still remembering my hair at SL. I try to keep my pictures in front of me to remind me but, dang. I've gotta start wearing my hair out more to enjoy the length. 'course, I'm saying all this with a full-head baggy on covered by a scarf.  It did feel good to wear it out over the weekend, especially after the curls loosened up a bit.

And speaking of, I really have to get rid of these layers so that I can have a consistent flow and I'm definitely going to exchange my V shape for a U shape.

Ahhh, I'm just rambling. Been checking out other heads to get my goal look straight for myself, since I expect to be there this year. We have another half a year to go. That's a lot of time to do some great growing. And I'm excited about that.

Ramble over.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks NJoy! 

I've gotten really self conscious about wearing my hair out. Sometimes I want to wear it down to take a break from bunning, but when I look in the mirror I always think it's "too much" for wherever I'm going. Usually just to work, or to pick my son up from daycare. I only feel ok about wearing it down when I'm going out with DH. IMO, long hair automatically has a certain sex appeal and I don't want to look sexy at work or at daycare. I would like to wear my hair down more, the extra attention kinda makes me uncomfortable though. Can anyone relate?


----------



## Lucia (Jun 6, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Girl, that thickness is the bizz-ness!  Love it!



Her hair isn't just thick it's THACK  yeah I made it up 
FoxxyLocs
Gorgeous hair and congratz. 
Btw it's your hair and if you want to be the HOT mammi picking up kids at daycare go ahead enjoy your hair and your whip length now so let them hate and whip that hair.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 6, 2011)

Ladies some inspiration Haircrush 

http://m.youtube.com/#/profile?desk...{}&start=0&user=HairCrush&autoplay=True&gl=US


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Lucia! 

I know I just need to get over it and go ahead and wear my hair out if I want to. I don't have much of a problem with people looking (even the stank looks, lol), I just hate when someone sees my hair and runs over to comment (loudly) and then everybody's looking at me waiting on some kind of explanation or something. It's just awkward .


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 6, 2011)

I just don't like to wear my hair out. Now is that weird LOL
I prefer my hair off my neck. I don't like it on my back. I only wear it out after I shampoo for ten seconds; glance in the mirror and put it up.

PLUS...... I go get it done at the beauty parlor and let them wrap it and most of the times never remove it, I wear a wig over it or put my knotted head wrap over it. I keep my head covered alot!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 6, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Ladies some inspiration Haircrush
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/profile?desk...{}&start=0&user=HairCrush&autoplay=True&gl=US



I have a serious hair crush on Haircrush.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jun 7, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Yes if you're going to wear weaves back to back you must take it down every 6-8 weeks, DC check your ends, dust them and then re-install.
> I had some dryness and damage when I used an install that I couldn't get to my hair and moisturize daily.
> 
> ETA: Whatever weave you choose, you must be able to get to your hair to moisturize and/or oil the length. Wigs are easier for this reason they come off and you can treat your hair without restriction.  HTH



Lucia - yikes. that's what i haven't been doing. moisturizing. what's the best way to get to that hair? i remember someone mentioning a needle nosed hair coloring bottle with oil, but what else can i use for moisture??? that's a big concern. its been in for a few weeks with no moisture. help please!!


----------



## Lucia (Jun 7, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> Lucia - yikes. that's what i haven't been doing. moisturizing. what's the best way to get to that hair? i remember someone mentioning a needle nosed hair coloring bottle with oil, but what else can i use for moisture??? that's a big concern. its been in for a few weeks with no moisture. help please!!




I 2nd the applicator tip plastic bottle you can get them at the BSS  
Mix one up with your oil mixture make sure these won't turn solid. Then make one of 3/4 water and1/4 moisturizing conditioner. That way you can get into the weave and condition then seal thats what i did and it worked but  use a weave that gives you access watch out for the weave clossure units those are hard to moisturize your hair underneath. Those gave me trouble 
Hth


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 10, 2011)

Just wanted to check in and say hello to everyone

I have been wearing my hair curly lately, but not really doing much with it. I am contemplating doing a BKT to see if I can cut my drying/styling time. Also to get rid of the frizz. Don't know if I want to do all that since it took me so long to transition and grow my hair back. 

A few days ago I did a molasses treatment on my hair. I threw in some avocado, castor, and castor oil in it plus some Mayo. I left it in my hair for about an hour. Right after I did an avocado treatment that my daughter mixed up for me (smooshed avocados, oils, some conditioner + God knows what else) and I left it on over night. It makes my DD's hair really shiny and her rollersets last like 2 weeks when she does the avocado treatment. 

I'm under the dryer right now. So happy I can finally rollerset again after the heatwave we've had. Hopefully it'll last.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

I haven't been doing too much to my hair, I am super lazy and it is already super hot in Texas. Anyway, I have been contemplating cutting, but I am gonna wait until the end of the year and see how I feel then. I think I am going to straighten my hair this weekend and try like heck to keep it that way for a month or more. Yea, Yea, it's gonna be all dirty. I don't even care, right now I just need a break from transitioning. LOL. Everyone's hair is looking really great. I am not noticing much growth right now, but I am still trucking along.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 11, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Avocado oil is excellent! I'm using cosmetic grade so I don't know how rich it is but it claims to have protein. I found that coconut oil is too heavy for oiling my ends but avocado is perfect. By the next day it will disappear into the hair. I didn't need to oil at all yesterday because my ends were so soft. I may just save money and stick to avocado oil because I'm kind of scared to try anything else and have it be useless, that happens all too often with products especially since my hair hates nearly everything and is very fickle. I totally recommend avocado oil though.



Hey, can I ask if you are using avocado oil after a moisturizer or while your hair is wet or dry, just wondering. I am looking for an option to take better care of my ends.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 11, 2011)

Finally a length check from me. I don't think my hair has grown that much this year. I haven't been taking care of my ends. I'm starting to wonder if I've hit my terminal length at waist length. 







My DD said I need to trim my ends. I may just have to. I have like 4 inches to go to hit TBL I think. I might trim in Dec back to MBL. We'll see. I'm going to get it professionally done in a few weeks and do another length check. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Janet' (Jun 11, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Finally a length check from me. I don't think my hair has grown that much this year. I haven't been taking care of my ends. I'm starting to wonder if I've hit my terminal length at waist length.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   I   your hair!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 11, 2011)

Janet' said:


> I   your hair!



Thanks @Janet' altho it really doesn't feel like its growing anymore. I am contemplating doing a BKT for the summer.  I trust the person who's going to do it. I guess I'll give it more thought.



NikkiGirl said:


> Hey, can I ask if you are using avocado oil  after a moisturizer or while your hair is wet or dry, just wondering. I  am looking for an option to take better care of my ends.



@NikkiGirl I loooove avocado oil. Out of all the oils its my favorite. I add it to my deep conditioners, Amla treatments, and also use it by itself on my straightened hair. Its not greasy at all and is even light enough to use on my face. I highly recommend it. I use it on my ends when my hair is straight.  I use avocado butter on my curly hair.

BTW is that girl in your avatar you?


----------



## Janet' (Jun 11, 2011)

BostonMaria...Ooh...wow...Your hair would be super lush...If you do, take tons of pics!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 11, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @BostonMaria...Ooh...wow...Your hair would be super lush...If you do, take tons of pics!



I'm getting VERY frustrasted by all this damn frizz.  I know it comes with the territory but dayum it gets on my nerves. If I do this it'll probably happen on the 18th.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 11, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Thanks Janet' altho it really doesn't feel like its growing anymore. I am contemplating doing a BKT for the summer.  I trust the person who's going to do it. I guess I'll give it more thought.



I had a really bad experience with bkt it messed up my ends they were super dry and damaged I had to cut and cut and cut all 2010 bc o that. 
That's the reason why I'm not HL approahing TL this year. 
Even of you do it right it can still damage your hair. Check outReneice's YT
Wheels a test patch. I piste the link in the TL crakin thread.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 11, 2011)

Lucia said:


> I had a really bad experience with bkt it messed up my ends they were super dry and damaged I had to cut and cut and cut all 2010 bc o that.
> That's the reason why I'm not HL approahing TL this year.
> Even of you do it right it can still damage your hair. Check outReneice's YT
> Wheels a test patch. I piste the link in the TL crakin thread.



Oh hells no!!!  You had me at "cut and cut and cut" LMAO 
I'll deal with the frizz then!


----------



## Janet' (Jun 11, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Oh hells no!!!  You had me at "cut and cut and cut" LMAO
> I'll deal with the frizz then!



Bwahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 12, 2011)

@NikkiGirl.... I don't use any other kind of moisturizer that I seal the oil with. I don't know what I would use if I did want to use a moisturizer either lol. I use it on dry hair btw. I know oils are for sealing but I think they can be good for protecting the hair also since oils like jojoba and the avocado are pretty similar to our own sebum. I just don't like the idea of using any kind of silicone or synthetic product on my ends so I just use oil...
Also, my hair tends to reject most products, almost everything I use will lead to severe dryness.
If I don't straighten my hair I'll still use avocado or coconut but on wet hair and much more heavily. On dry ends I use a TINY amount.


----------



## Lita (Jun 12, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Finally a length check from me. I don't think my hair has grown that much this year. I haven't been taking care of my ends. I'm starting to wonder if I've hit my terminal length at waist length.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your hair looks really pretty....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ms Lala (Jun 12, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Finally a length check from me. I don't think my hair has grown that much this year. I haven't been taking care of my ends. I'm starting to wonder if I've hit my terminal length at waist length.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your hair looks good.  Maybe you should just trim so that it's right at waist length.  I don't think you need to cut it up to MBL.


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 12, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Finally a length check from me. I don't think my hair has grown that much this year. I haven't been taking care of my ends. I'm starting to wonder if I've hit my terminal length at waist length.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Now you know I'm watching you...  Let' me just *quote* those famous last words....  It went something like this....

[Originally Posted by *BostonMaria* 

 
_I'm here for the same reason!! LMFAO 
I'm planting my butt down right hea till everybody in the other thread throws away their scissors

I cut my hair about 3 times last year trying to get blunt ends... only  to find out that my hair just naturally grows in a V no matter how many  times I cut it. I also found out that my hair eventually catches up with  the lead hairs.  I ended up retaining only 3 inches of hair and staying  at MBL almost the entire damn year.

I'm not mad at anybody for cutting their hair, but I can't watchit. Just. Can't. ]

Don't be to quick about that 

 by the way..... your hair is beautiful....
_


----------



## NJoy (Jun 13, 2011)

^^^   (busted!)

BostonMaria, I think your hair looks great.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 13, 2011)

BostonMaria you better not cut it back to mbl!! It's pretty and growing so well imo.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 13, 2011)

Hot DaYUM I got busted!
 
Candy came in like Inspector Gadget and shiiiiii.... LMFAOPIMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think my hair is dry as hell and that's why it might look so Kentucky Fried Chicken on the ends ahahaha  I won't cut cuz honestly I'm afraid of you guys


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jun 15, 2011)

I apologize, I've been away for sometime.  How is everyone doing?

I wish I could provide an update on my hair. I don't even know what's going on with it.  I think my hair has become weaker with raised cuticles as a result of a recent rod set done.  My hair is usually very strong, coarse, and easy to press with mild/moderate heat.  Recently it has been very wiry and frizzes at the slightest hint of wind. Moisture or not. 

Length wise- I'm sure I need a trim.  Has anyone had a similar experience with their natural hair?


----------



## NJoy (Jun 16, 2011)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> I apologize, I've been away for sometime. How is everyone doing?
> 
> I wish I could provide an update on my hair. I don't even know what's going on with it. I think my hair has become weaker with raised cuticles as a result of a recent rod set done. My hair is usually very strong, coarse, and easy to press with mild/moderate heat. Recently it has been very wiry and frizzes at the slightest hint of wind. Moisture or not.
> 
> Length wise- I'm sure I need a trim. Has anyone had a similar experience with their natural hair?


 
Hey girl. Good to see you back. Did you try porosity control or clarify? I'd try those and then do moisturizing DC.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 16, 2011)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> I apologize, I've been away for sometime.  How is everyone doing?
> 
> I wish I could provide an update on my hair. I don't even know what's going on with it.  I think my hair has become weaker with raised cuticles as a result of a recent rod set done.  My hair is usually very strong, coarse, and easy to press with mild/moderate heat.  Recently it has been very wiry and frizzes at the slightest hint of wind. Moisture or not.
> 
> Length wise- I'm sure I need a trim.  Has anyone had a similar experience with their natural hair?



Maybe you need to clarify then DC with a moisturizing conditioner. HHG


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jun 16, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Maybe you need to clarify then DC with a moisturizing conditioner. HHG





NJoy said:


> Hey girl. Good to see you back. Did you try porosity control or clarify? I'd try those and then do moisturizing DC.




Thank you VERY much for responding ladies.  I have tried clarifying then DC with a moisturizing conditioner/concoction.  I have also tried leaving that conditioner on my hair for a few days.  No luck. Still soft, wiry, static-ky, lifted, weaker than usual hair. 

I'm not sure I know what porosity control is. Are porosity control products used to maintain pH of hair?  How is this different from me purchasing something like aphogee protein treatment? How am I certain that my hair is not in need of more protein instead?


----------



## NJoy (Jun 16, 2011)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> Thank much VERY much ladies for responding. I have tried clarifying then DC with a moisturizing conditioner/concoction. I have also tried leaving that conditioner on my hair for a few days. No luck. Still soft, wiry, static-ky, lifted, weaker than usual hair.
> 
> I'm not sure I know what porosity control is. Are porosity control products used to maintain pH of hair? How is this different from me purchasing something like aphogee protein treatment?


 
Roux Porosity Control closes the cuticles. You could also do the same with ACV rinse.  Aphgogee is a protein treatment to strengthen. 

I really hope you can get that under control.  Sounds frustrating.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 16, 2011)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> Thank you VERY much for responding ladies.  I have tried clarifying then DC with a moisturizing conditioner/concoction.  I have also tried leaving that conditioner on my hair for a few days.  No luck. Still soft, wiry, static-ky, lifted, weaker than usual hair.
> 
> I'm not sure I know what porosity control is. Are porosity control products used to maintain pH of hair?  How is this different from me purchasing something like aphogee protein treatment? How am I certain that my hair is not in need of more protein instead?




Seems like very good advice given. I hope you are able to get it corrected.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 16, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Finally a length check from me. I don't think my hair has grown that much this year. I haven't been taking care of my ends. I'm starting to wonder if I've hit my terminal length at waist length.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love your hair. It is so thick and pretty. Maybe do a small trim and see if that revs your hair into some action.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jun 16, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> @NikkiGirl.... I don't use any other kind of moisturizer that I seal the oil with. I don't know what I would use if I did want to use a moisturizer either lol. I use it on dry hair btw. I know oils are for sealing but I think they can be good for protecting the hair also since oils like jojoba and the avocado are pretty similar to our own sebum. I just don't like the idea of using any kind of silicone or synthetic product on my ends so I just use oil...
> Also, my hair tends to reject most products, almost everything I use will lead to severe dryness.
> If I don't straighten my hair I'll still use avocado or coconut but on wet hair and much more heavily. On dry ends I use a TINY amount.



Thanks, I really need a regimen to take better care of my ends. It is something I am gonna have to work on, I have been using oil on dry ends sometimes, but my problem is with consistency. But I haven't tried Avocado, Boston Maria really likes it as well, so I am definitely gonna give it a go. Thanks!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello, you long-haired Divas! Checking in to see how everyone's doing. We should be seeing a lot more updates rolling in for a mid-year check in. Let's see where everyone is with another half a year's worth of growing left. 

I think after I have my hair flat ironed next week, I may have it braided down and do some crochet braids or at least wig it. I've wanted to have my hair cornrowed for awhile but, the thought of somebody trying to comb thru and part this hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yikes! Now I have to find someone who braids...gently.

And, btw, do you think Crochet Braids put too much stress on the braided down hair? I saw a really good YT vid on how to do them and it look good. Just wondering if the weight of the hair is too much. Here's the video that I watched.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 16, 2011)

I tried a rollerset again today. Failed again. I can't comb through my hair after I take the rollers out, so I can't do the silk wrap I've been really wanting to try. My hair is long and thick, which is good, but I'm having a tough time with the DIY styling. Everything just ends up in a bun. If anybody has advice I'm all ears. Anywho, here's some pics.









ETA: Didn't know they'd be so big, sorry.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey ladies,
Just checking in. Everyone looks great!
 I've been checking my length in the shower (a la Kimmaytube) but I ain't taking or posting  pics-LOL. My v is so prominent and it's a little past WL. BostonMaria - you betta not do a BKT - I've only heard of damaging stories...


----------



## NJoy (Jun 16, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> Hey ladies,
> Just checking in. Everyone looks great!
> I've been checking my length in the shower (a la Kimmaytube) but I ain't taking or posting  pics-LOL. My v is so prominent and it's a little past WL. BostonMaria - you betta not do a BKT - I've only heard of damaging stories...



No fair!  You won't share!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 16, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I tried a rollerset again today. Failed again. I can't comb through my hair after I take the rollers out, so I can't do the silk wrap I've been really wanting to try. My hair is long and thick, which is good, but I'm having a tough time with the DIY styling. Everything just ends up in a bun. If anybody has advice I'm all ears. Anywho, here's some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now thass some thickness!  Nice!


----------



## Lucia (Jun 17, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I tried a rollerset again today. Failed again. I can't comb through my hair after I take the rollers out, so I can't do the silk wrap I've been really wanting to try. My hair is long and thick, which is good, but I'm having a tough time with the DIY styling. Everything just ends up in a bun. If anybody has advice I'm all ears. Anywho, here's some pics.
> 
> ETA: Didn't know they'd be so big, sorry.



Your hiar is sooooo thick, IMO just give up on roller sets alltogether, I have and my hair's like don't even  cause it never works. Just learn how to flat iron, let it air dry the evening before or diffuse on low heat and stretch your sections. HTH 



NJoy said:


> Now thass some thickness!  Nice!



I 2nd that.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 17, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I tried a rollerset again today. Failed again. I can't comb through my hair after I take the rollers out, so I can't do the silk wrap I've been really wanting to try. My hair is long and thick, which is good, but I'm having a tough time with the DIY styling. Everything just ends up in a bun. If anybody has advice I'm all ears. Anywho, here's some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FoxxyLocs your hair is GORGEOUS!!!! I love the thickness

Let me see if I can help you. I've been rollersetting my own hair for like 25 years. Did you air dry or use a hair dryer?  What did you put in your hair prior to rollersetting? Because if I put too much stuff in my hair it comes out poofy.  I only wash, deep condition, rinse, detangle, and add a leave-in conditioner. Nothing else.


----------



## Lita (Jun 17, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I tried a rollerset again today. Failed again. I can't comb through my hair after I take the rollers out, so I can't do the silk wrap I've been really wanting to try. My hair is long and thick, which is good, but I'm having a tough time with the DIY styling. Everything just ends up in a bun. If anybody has advice I'm all ears. Anywho, here's some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FoxxyLocs Your hair is absolutely beautiful & I love the thickness....Keep Growing...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jun 17, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Roux Porosity Control closes the cuticles. You could also do the same with ACV rinse.  Aphgogee is a protein treatment to strengthen.
> 
> I really hope you can get that under control.  Sounds frustrating.




After reading some information, I feel like a combination of those 2 products would be best because my hair also feels and appears to be in need of protein.

I was thinking next wash I would first clarify but the order in which the roux and aphogee should be used confuses me..  

help please...


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 17, 2011)

OMG the hair the hair the haaaaaiiiiir. I've been avoiding this thread, especially since i'm thinking of cutting, but seeing the big long hair here.....oh gooooosh.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jun 17, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> OMG the hair the hair the haaaaaiiiiir. I've been avoiding this thread, especially since i'm thinking of cutting, but seeing the big long hair here.....oh gooooosh.


 
Wait, thinking of cutting!?!  I thought you already cut. Oooh, Whimsy , I think they might be coming for you.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 17, 2011)

constance said:


> Here's a pic taken today.  It looks like the longest bits are roughly 3 inches from HL (where my hand is resting).  Once I reach hip I'll maintain and trim until length is even. If all goes well (drink lots of water, eat well, and exercise) I may be able to reach HL by Dec...if not, Mar/April.
> http://[IMG]http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae46/brookingsenterprises/IMG_2327.jpg[/IMG]





SHEANITPRO said:


> Finally posting my post perm pic...a week late.  I finally got new batteries for my camera.
> 
> *PRE-PERM*
> 
> ...





FoxxyLocs said:


> I tried a rollerset again today. Failed again. I can't comb through my hair after I take the rollers out, so I can't do the silk wrap I've been really wanting to try. My hair is long and thick, which is good, but I'm having a tough time with the DIY styling. Everything just ends up in a bun. If anybody has advice I'm all ears. Anywho, here's some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUTTTIIIIIIFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucia (Jun 17, 2011)

SHEANITPRO said:


> Finally posting my post perm pic...a week late.  I finally got new batteries for my camera.
> 
> I'm glad to see the ends are thickening, seeing the results is really what helped me not to blunt cut my hair for now.  The challenge continues...




Great progress I think you can make TL even by th end of his year 
HHG


----------



## Lucia (Jun 17, 2011)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> After reading some information, I feel like a combination of those 2 products would be best because my hair also feels and appears to be in need of protein.
> 
> I was thinking next wash I would first clarify but the order in which the roux and aphogee should be used confuses me..
> 
> help please...



Here's what I would do this process will take a day.  
1.  If you shampoo do that first if not skip to step 2 
2.  Clarify then rinse a lot. 
3. Do the Aphogee 2-step treatment and follow those directions exactly don't move you hair when it's dried hard rinse rinse rinse then you can touch your hair and make sure it's all out. Follow up with he balancing moisturizing conditioner. 
4.  DC with your best moisturizing conditioner under steamer or warm damp towel or heat cap. Let cool then rinse. 
5. Use porosity control it will lay down the cuticle and "seal" everything you've done. 

HTH


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks ladies!

BostonMaria I just washed and DCd then sprayed on my leave in and heat protectant. No other products. I used magnetic snap on rollers with some jumbo flexirods at the top. Dried under my soft bonnet dryer.

Lucia I haven't worn my hair straight in about 7 years. I think I'm gonna have to start straightening though. IDK what else to do with it. I just don't want heat damage since I won't be wearing it straight all the time. I watched some YT vids on the comb chase method, so I think I will try that with lower heat. 

What flat iron are you all using? I'm looking at the Solia or the Sedu. Is there a big difference between the two?


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey Ladies Not doing much to my hair; wearing it up in a bun giving my wigs a break. 

I am back at WL from my big trim  
I am in the game to be WHIP Length by December 2011.

Going to get a corrective relaxer on July 2 and Henna July 9 

My LUSH CACA NOIR was a flop  So No more of that, but I will use up what I have


----------



## Lucia (Jun 18, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> BostonMaria I just washed and DCd then sprayed on my leave in and heat protectant. No other products. I used magnetic snap on rollers with some jumbo flexirods at the top. Dried under my soft bonnet dryer.
> 
> ...



I've heard good things about the sedu, but I use maxiglide. 
check out richeau's YT she uses a sedu too.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 19, 2011)

so i'm here in tx...  its no fun here. we have to take a cab EVERY WHERE!!! and i wasted one of my trips to get some suave coconut cond for my co-washes just to find out today that i grabbed the darn shampoo!!!!

I DONT KNOW WHEN I'M GOING TO THE STORE AGAIN!!!! GGGGRRRRRRR


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jun 19, 2011)

soooo....i think i'm going to have to bow out of this challenge and CHEER HARD and LEARN from the posts all you beautifully long haired ladies make. 

i fell victim to scissor happy stylist today who has a thing against "thin ends."    i lost the damn thin ends war today and went from bBSL/MBL to about an inch above BSL (when straightened.)  

yes, i have "lead hairs" or whatever. i fought for my hair! which i've sacrificed so much for. i told her that all the strands on a head don't grow at the same time and that i've always had "thin ends" so cutting them wasn't going to accomplish anything. especially since she'd "trimmed" me on april 5th (which i was somewhat okay with since it was my first professional trim in a year.)

but she cut anyway, after saying she wouldn't. now, instead of my healthy, hearty looking "thin ends" i now have ends that look wispy and thin.  i could cry. i don't know what to do or how to feel. i feel at a loss, though. 

so please, keep posting and telling us all what you are doing and how you are loving up on your hair. i'll be posting and encouraging (enviously) from the HL in 2011 sidelines. good luck to every one of the challengers!


----------



## Lucia (Jun 19, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i'm here in tx...  its no fun here. we have to take a cab EVERY WHERE!!! and i wasted one of my trips to get some suave coconut cond for my co-washes just to find out today that i grabbed the darn shampoo!!!!
> 
> I DONT KNOW WHEN I'M GOING TO THE STORE AGAIN!!!! GGGGRRRRRRR



Wow they still have you in limbo over there, nest shopping trip make a list first so if you feel rushed you can focus and get what you wanted.  
Your hair is going to grow, grow like crazy in India. 



wyldcurlz said:


> soooo....i think i'm going to have to bow out of this challenge and CHEER HARD and LEARN from the posts all you beautifully long haired ladies make.
> 
> i fell victim to scissor happy stylist today who has a thing against "thin ends."    i lost the damn thin ends war today and went from bBSL/MBL to about an inch above BSL (when straightened.)
> 
> ...



:blowkiss: 
OH sorry this happened, Im glad you fought for every inch though don't let them bully you. You will bounce back, fine hair is just as healthy as thicker hair.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 19, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> @BostonMaria I just washed and DCd then sprayed on my leave in and heat protectant. No other products. I used magnetic snap on rollers with some jumbo flexirods at the top. Dried under my soft bonnet dryer.



@FoxxyLocs did you spray on the heat protectant before or after your hair was dry?



Whimsy said:


> OMG the hair the hair the haaaaaiiiiir. I've been  avoiding this thread, especially since i'm thinking of cutting, but  seeing the big long hair here.....oh gooooosh.



Whimsy I just did a double-take 
You're trying to cut it again?!!! Is Maria gonna have to go to NY and smack you?


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 19, 2011)

I sprayed it on my wet hair before I rolled it. I didn't use a lot.


----------



## Ms Lala (Jun 19, 2011)

Yall are keeping me motivated because the scissors are calling my name.  I think it's the heat, it's over 100 degrees here.  I just twisted my hair because it helps keep my scalp cool and I can leave my hair alone.  I'll try to take a pic and post.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 19, 2011)

FoxxyLocs your hair is beautiful!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 19, 2011)

Ms Lala said:


> Yall are keeping me motivated because the scissors are calling my name.  I think it's the heat, it's over 100 degrees here.  I just twisted my hair because it helps keep my scalp cool and I can leave my hair alone.  I'll try to take a pic and post.



It has been 100 degrees lately here too. Omg! I straightened my hair for an event yesterday and my neck was sweating lol. I just went ahead and put it in a ponytail. Can't wait to see a pic of your luscious locks .


----------



## Traycee (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey Ladies ... I cut my hair to MBL ..So I'm back on the journey to HL again


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey Traycee ! Your hair looks right at WL to me in your siggy. It looks pretty.


----------



## Traycee (Jun 19, 2011)

Thats what everyone keeps saying ... I don't know ..LOL


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jun 19, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> soooo....i think i'm going to have to bow out of this challenge and CHEER HARD and LEARN from the posts all you beautifully long haired ladies make.
> 
> i fell victim to scissor happy stylist today who has a thing against "thin ends."    i lost the damn thin ends war today and went from bBSL/MBL to about an inch above BSL (when straightened.)
> 
> ...



Sending hugs your way.  I'm rarely on the site anymore but wanted to encourage you.  I'm sure you feel like  but it will grow back...just be sure to baby those ends  

HHG


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 19, 2011)

Traycee said:


> Thats what everyone keeps saying ... I don't know ..LOL




Well know it girl! lol Your hair stops right at the smallest part of your back,which is your waist.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 19, 2011)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> @FoxxyLocs your hair is beautiful!



Thanks so much! I love your siggy pic


----------



## Lucia (Jun 20, 2011)

Traycee
ITA looks WL to me too.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jun 20, 2011)

Why is everyone so obsessed with cutting all of a sudden? Is it long hair burn out or what?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 20, 2011)

Miss*Tress said:


> Why is everyone so obsessed with cutting all of a sudden? Is it long hair burn out or what?



lol i think it happens every summer and every winter.

in the summer people wear their hair down more causing more damage, noticing little imperfections and the heat on top of things lol.

then come winter people start to get worried that they're not going to make they're goal and start chopping or they've met their goal and want blunt ends.

its a never ending cycle lol


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 20, 2011)

I went ahead and ordered the 1-3/4" Solia so hopefully I'll get it sometime this week. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Traycee (Jun 20, 2011)

Lucia said:


> @Traycee
> ITA looks WL to me too.



You think so too... It just feels much shorter than that maybe b/c I cut it from HL


----------



## Lucia (Jun 20, 2011)

Traycee said:


> You think so too... It just feels much shorter than that maybe b/c I cut it from HL



There goes that hair anorexia again....
yeah I think you might be feeling cutters remorse.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 20, 2011)

I think I'm going to have to just wear ponytails and buns during hot summer days. It is too hot here for anything else. I just asked my dh what it feels like to have a low hair cut and the breeze flowing over his scalp lol. 

Sometimes I go over to The Long Hair Community to read about long hair and growing long hair. To look a pictures and such. I love how this site is geared toward women of color but sometimes it seems to have such a political stance on things that people forget what they came here for. I like long healthy hair and I like reading and talking about it. When it comes to hair, honestly that is my only care about it. I don't care about curl type,blunt ends nor the race of the person that wears it. I just want and love long hair. The end. lol. That's why I visit the classic length thread. Candy828 gives such great advice and I love how the focus is on long healthy hair.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 20, 2011)

Traycee

YEP WL lady  it looks nice from the part you have down


----------



## Traycee (Jun 20, 2011)

Lucia said:


> There goes that hair anorexia again....
> yeah I think you might be feeling cutters remorse.



hahaha ...No remorse .. It looks 100% better I just thought it was shorter than WL..


----------



## Traycee (Jun 20, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> @Traycee
> 
> YEP WL lady  it looks nice from the part you have down



Thanks Dear !!!


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 20, 2011)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> I think I'm going to have to just wear ponytails and buns during hot summer days. It is too hot here for anything else. I just asked my dh what it feels like to have a low hair cut and the breeze flowing over his scalp lol.
> 
> Sometimes I go over to The Long Hair Community to read about long hair and growing long hair. To look a pictures and such. I love how this site is geared toward women of color but sometimes it seems to have such a political stance on things that people forget what they came here for. I like long healthy hair and I like reading and talking about it. When it comes to hair, honestly that is my only care about it. I don't care about curl type,blunt ends nor the race of the person that wears it. I just want and love long hair. The end. lol. *That's why I visit the classic length thread. @Candy828 gives such great advice and I love how the focus is on long healthy hair.*




Now I know where I should be visiting thanks


----------



## NJoy (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, I'm starting to get the hang of this detangling thing. First, and most importantly, I'm no longer complaining and expecting it to be so difficult. I'm just having to learn to be more patient.

I'm thinking, with a handle on detangling, maybe I can try to transition...uh, without BC'g. Gotta crawl before I walk.  Eh, we'll see.


Oh!    Hey Traycee. You're definitely WL, mama


----------



## Ms Lala (Jun 20, 2011)

Traycee said:


> Hey Ladies ... I cut my hair to MBL ..So I'm back on the journey to HL again




Girl that is WL not MBL.  Your ends look super healthy.


----------



## Traycee (Jun 20, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Well, I'm starting to get the hang of this detangling thing. First, and most importantly, I'm no longer complaining and expecting it to be so difficult. I'm just having to learn to be more patient.
> 
> I'm thinking, with a handle on detangling, maybe I can try to transition...uh, without BC'g. Gotta crawl before I walk.  Eh, we'll see.
> 
> ...



Hey Girl.. I missed you guys..The kids are out of school so I have more time to hang out on my favorite hair sites


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jun 20, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Here's what I would do this process will take a day.
> 1.  If you shampoo do that first if not skip to step 2
> 2.  Clarify then rinse a lot.
> 3. Do the Aphogee 2-step treatment and follow those directions exactly don't move you hair when it's dried hard rinse rinse rinse then you can touch your hair and make sure it's all out. Follow up with he balancing moisturizing conditioner.
> ...



Thank you so very much love!!!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jun 20, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol i think it happens every summer and every winter.
> 
> in the summer people wear their hair down more causing more damage, noticing little imperfections and the heat on top of things lol.
> 
> ...




LOL so very true!!  I'm feeling the blunt ends itch too!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 20, 2011)

Traycee said:


> Hey Girl.. I missed you guys..The kids are out of school so I have more time to hang out on my favorite hair sites


 
Hmph! The kids are out of school so I have LESS time to hang out on my favorite hair sites.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 20, 2011)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> LOL so very true!! I'm feeling the blunt ends itch too!


 
I'm looking forward to trimming my ends in the next couple days. I did a small trim a month or so ago but, only spot trimming to make sure my hair didn't split where I ripped my braids apart. Now I want "fresh ends" all over. Is that making me want to cut? Hayl to the nizzaw. But, the whole the whole "fresh ends" things gets addictive for me. And I know I'll start trimming monthly throughout the summer in the name of "fresh ends". Is that terrible?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hayl to the nizzaw.


----------



## Traycee (Jun 20, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Hmph! The kids are out of school so I have LESS time to hang out on my favorite hair sites.



Hahahaha.... I know what you mean..


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 21, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I sprayed it on my wet hair before I rolled it. I didn't use a lot.



@ FoxxyLocs  That is probably why it didn't come out right. Next time just apply a leave-in and nothing else. Oh and I make sure my hair is very wet while I'm rollersetting. Apply the heat protectant after your rollerset hair is completely dry. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 21, 2011)

I thought the heat protectant was to protect your hair before you used heat? I'm not using any other heat after I dry. I'm confused. Maybe I should have read the instructions first.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jun 21, 2011)

I did a nice DC this morning will be flat ironing this evening and will post pics.

Sent from my Zio


----------



## Janet' (Jun 21, 2011)

Ladies!!!!!


----------



## kami11213 (Jun 21, 2011)

Your cut looks great Traycee you definitely look WL to me... I love the blunt ends...


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jun 21, 2011)

Traycee You can update your siggy now as everyone agrees you're at WL and not MBL!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello 

Ladies I need to lose some weight, I am so ready. I worked out and my hair looks like (WTF) LOL 
I am tired of moping and whining; time for ACTION.

I might just get  an unexpected growth spurt since I don't in the summer.


----------



## Janet' (Jun 22, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Hello
> 
> Ladies I need to lose some weight, I am so ready. I worked out and my hair looks like (WTF) LOL
> I am tired of moping and whining; time for ACTION.
> ...



Go for it JJamiah!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2011)

Janet' I am I am I am and I am not even upset. 
I am excited, My hair though felt real rough or should I say RUFF RUFF when I washed it today. I think it was due to my sweating  HOllah :woohoo:


----------



## Janet' (Jun 22, 2011)

JJamiah...maybe some deep conditioning in order...I'm so excited for your exercise routine!!!! Go You!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @JJamiah...maybe some deep conditioning in order...I'm so excited for your exercise routine!!!! Go You!!!


 

Janet' I am sitting with DC that I have had on for about 3 hours LOL 
When I say RUFF it was like  tough meat.

 I am I am I am SOOOOO excited. EVEN THOUGH Zumba gets me winded. I collect myself and back up I go. LOL

Dont' LAUGH I check in with My Wii Fit. LOL No lying to that darn Scale it will tell you how it is. LOL

Thanks Janet your always so supportive. You are Such a great person!


----------



## Janet' (Jun 22, 2011)

JJamiah Aww!!! You're welcome!!! You're such an inspiration...


----------



## NJoy (Jun 24, 2011)

Ugh. It took all yesterday to get my hair done. I didn't finish flat ironing until after midnight. What the?! I put it in a bun and fell asleep. Now I have a faux bun ontop since I had to take my daughter to the airport this morning. About to trim a bit and then take pics. My hair was pretty oily from the heat protectant. I have no flat ironing skills. Hoping the oilyness is gone. Hot date tonight!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jun 24, 2011)

Yaay Njoy I can't wait to see your update pics.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah. My hair's a wrap.  Way too oily. Sooooo.... obviously I don't know how to flat iron with heat protectant. I used CHI and also argan oil (thinking argan oil adds shine without weighing the hair down) .

I added both to my hair before airdrying and then added more during flat ironing. Somebody he'p a sista out and tell me HOW to flat iron with heat protectant so that the hair isn't all oily. I'm not happy that I spent all that time and now it's all greasy-looking.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 24, 2011)

NJoy Gorgeous


----------



## Lucia (Jun 24, 2011)

NJoy
Nice update Your hairs longer I see HL in the near future 
Maybe try much less than you think you need and dont use oil before wait until after and use a tiny bit of oil on the ends  
I don't use heat protectants cause it weighs my hair down and I love the big bouncy hair look.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 24, 2011)

Lucia said:


> @NJoy
> Nice update Your hairs longer I see HL in the near future
> Maybe try much less than you think you need and dont use oil before wait until after and use a tiny bit of oil on the ends
> I don't use heat protectants cause it weighs my hair down and I love the big bouncy hair look.


 
Yeah, I like big bouncy curls. I'm back in a bun for now. Hoping my Caruso rollers will redeem my hair and give me big bouncy curls tonight. I have friends in town and want my hair to be fab. But for the record, my makeup is flawless!!!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 24, 2011)

NJoy Your hair is so pretty! I love it!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 24, 2011)

NJoy use one or the other not both. I HAD (I was about to say I have super thick natural hair but I forgot I relaxed ) super thick natural hair and all my stylist used was a pea sized amount of CHI slk and i got super sleek weightless hair with every press. If anything add more after ur done flat ironing because you can see what you're working with and get the shine you want.

 Your hair is in great condition and you rarely flat iron, so to go overboard with trying to protect your hair with all the oils and serums is uneccesary


----------



## NJoy (Jun 24, 2011)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> @NJoy use one or the other not both. I HAD (I was about to say I have super thick natural hair but I forgot I relaxed ) super thick natural hair and all my stylist used was a pea sized amount of CHI slk and i got super sleek weightless hair with every press. If anything add more after ur done flat ironing because you can see what you're working with and get the shine you want.
> 
> Your hair is in great condition and you rarely flat iron, so to go overboard with trying to protect your hair with all the oils and serums is uneccesary


 
Makes sense. Thanks, girl!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 24, 2011)

NJoy if the oilness doesnt calm down and you feel like trying something new, give Oscar Blondi Dry shampoo a try. Its sold at Ulta and Sephora. This product was one of the reasons why I was able to extend my presses. My hair was an oil slick by week 3, so I always used the dry shampoo if I had an event to go to but wasnt ready to schedule a salon visit. it always looked like I had a fresh press because it soaked up all the oils, gave volume, and gave great shine.


----------



## Lita (Jun 24, 2011)

NJoy Your hair looks so pretty & silky......





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jun 25, 2011)

Goodbye HL. Hello again WSL! I cut back from 32-28". I'm thinking I may be back at HL by the end of December or the beginning of January.
I used argan oil and Ion heat protectant. My ends feel so good, I'll be roller setting full time again and wearing my hair out more often, it's time to give airdrying in buns/twist a rest.
ETA: I used the Jilbere 2-1/2" flat iron only needed 1 pass. I'm 14 weeks post too and trying to figure out if I want to start texlaxing by adding Argan oil to my Vitale Life & Body and letting it process 1/2 the time. Decisions, decisions ..
Sent from my Zio


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 26, 2011)

JJamiah good luck on getting fit! I  know it can get hard sometimes to just get up and do it. I struggle with that from time to time.

NJoy your hair is growing great. I feel you on the greasy issue. If I put anything on my hair after washing, it's a small bit of chi silk infusion. I put a little oil on my ends every other day since I have kinda light(weightless) hair.

shopaholic looking good. Now I don't feel so bad for cutting my hair back to waist the first time I reached hip last year lol. 

I think I have made the decision to stop at HL and start maintaining the length so my ends can thicken up. I wonder how long that would take. Hopefully It will be a bit fuller by December. I am so excited that I am finally at a point where I can start thickening up my ends. I did my first micromini trim two weeks ago. I'm kind of worried that I might have reached terminal length. I have no reason for this thought, my hair is growing well. It's just hard to believe I guess. Trying to stay positive. After my ends reach my desired fullness I may grow to tbl. But I'm trying to focus on one goal at a time.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 27, 2011)

Currently frustrated because the weather has been so humid of late and I straighten and my hair will puff up so soon. My 2 Sedu irons are BOTH broken so I had to ask my mom to send me my CHI from back home and I don't like how it works plus it kind of snags my hair as most flat irons do except the Sedu. I just ordered the Hana Elite iron but I don't have high hopes. I also tried a Rusk plus a Cortex iron in the past week and they were both a fail because they were not smooth enough . I guess I should just be doing braidouts. I did one last week and kept it for 2 days till I flat ironed again lol.

Anyway, I'm very frustrated because I feel I've done some unnecessary heat torment to my poor hair trying to touch up the puffiness from the humidity and I don't want it to harm my retention . Luckily I bought a HUGE bottle of Joico Moisture Recovery and my hair LOVES that stuff. I decided it's time to dig into my pockets again for my hair and stop using cheap stuff for a while since I have a goal again now...


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jun 27, 2011)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> NJoy use one or the other not both. I HAD (I was about to say I have super thick natural hair but I forgot I relaxed ) super thick natural hair and all my stylist used was a pea sized amount of CHI slk and i got super sleek weightless hair with every press. If anything add more after ur done flat ironing because you can see what you're working with and get the shine you want.
> 
> Your hair is in great condition and you rarely flat iron, so to go overboard with trying to protect your hair with all the oils and serums is uneccesary



BillsBackerz67 You CUT YOUR HAIR?!?!


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jun 27, 2011)

MariposaSexyGirl - i just lovvvve your updates and hearing what you are doing to your hair!

NJoy - what do you put on your hair when you baggy at night? And what is your baggy-ing process? (do you apply product, then apply a plastic shower cap then cover with a scarf? how does it work.)

JJamiah - i'm with you. i've neglected my workout routine (make that, been down right lazy) and part of my reason (excuse) is my hair. well, the hair is just gonna have to be wet and pulled back for a while. my fitness is more important. good luck with your workouts! and know that i'm joining you!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 28, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> @NJoy - what do you put on your hair when you baggy at night? And what is your baggy-ing process? (do you apply product, then apply a plastic shower cap then cover with a scarf? how does it work.)


 
I massage my scalp with sulfur/oil mix and moisturize and seal my hair as normal. Add plastic cap (not shower cap tho) and a scarf ontop to keep down the rattling noise.

I really whole head baggy to protect my pillows but, it does moisturize my hair.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 28, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I am I am I am SOOOOO excited. EVEN THOUGH Zumba gets me winded. I collect myself and back up I go. LOL
> 
> Dont' LAUGH I check in with My Wii Fit. LOL No lying to that darn Scale it will tell you how it is. LOL



JJamiahThis is OT (& yes I'm a HL thread stalker coming out the closet for a second) but how do you like Zumba? My mother ordered it & it's still brand new in the box untouched, which means I'll be able to get my hands on it soon.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 28, 2011)

Dropping in to see all the cuteness, long hair and progress. So ahm...I got what? About 6more months, as of today, to have to wait for the HL reveals? It will definitely be worth the wait!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 28, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> @JJamiahThis is OT (& yes I'm a HL thread stalker coming out the closet for a second) but how do you like Zumba? My mother ordered it & it's still brand new in the box untouched, which means I'll be able to get my hands on it soon.


 

I like it but after 2 weeks the routine I am a little bored. I really think it is because I wanted the Kinec for X box which would be better than PS3. It isn't scoring me correctly and there is a loop hole. YOu can sit on the couch and wave the wand saw in on Youtube. 
Now I know it is always up to me in the end. But not being scored properly is a little sucky.

I like it out of 10 I'd give it 7. 
I got my Elliptical today and will be doing the Jullian Michaels program for the next 8 weeks. Early Morning.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 30, 2011)

I never did flat iron my hair. I didn't feel like going through the whole wash process, so instead I just DC'd and did some medium sized twists. It took about 3 hrs, which is an improvement for me. I'm keeping them in until next weekend, which will be 2 weeks. Then a twistout for the weekend and back to twists for another 2 weeks. IDK when I'll straighten. I was so excited, lol, but it looks like a lot of work. I have to be in the mood.

I joined the HYH challenge too so I'll mainly be in PS for the rest of the year. My short term goal is hip length with a U-shaped hemline and some nice layers in front. I'm thinking about getting that crea clip so I can do it myself.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jul 2, 2011)

After a salon disaster http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=551585 I lost my HL hair and working to get it back stronger,healthier,and longer​


----------



## brg240 (Jul 2, 2011)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> After a salon disaster http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=551585 I lost my HL hair and working to get it back stronger,healthier,and longer​



I'm so sorry that happened to you, i'm sure that your hair will go back healthier and longer because you know what you need to do 

NJoy - your hair looks so beautiful. I'm always amazed at the length you've gotten. 

~*~ShopAholic~*~  your hair is gorgeous. I'm sure you'll hit hl by the end of the year.

so way back when i was supposed to trim and i never did.  But i bought some hair trimming scissors and today i will get to it (probably  )
here are some pics i posted in the hyh challenge (sorry if you see them twice), i think there is a little more length then the pics i posted in may? idk really. The very tip reaches tbl and my belly button in the front. :reddancer:

The left is my starting point. Looking at pics from last year, my starting point is exactly as my mid year point. So i trimmed half a years worth of growth and i'm about to do the same thing. it's a cycle.  erplexed


----------



## NJoy (Jul 3, 2011)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> After a salon disaster http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=551585 I lost my HL hair and working to get it back stronger,healthier,and longer​



Welcome to the group, girl.  Sorry that happened.  :Bighug:


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey Ladies, I hope all is doing well  

I am dying to see results at the end of the year.
brg240 Girl all that gorgeous hair Hmmmm! Been hiding all that hair LOL

Soon Soon Soon we have 6 more months lets get the retaining on!


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 4, 2011)

Oooooh brg your hair looks grrrrrrreeeaaaattt


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 4, 2011)

Shopaholic your hair still looks beautiful WL or HL!!!!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 4, 2011)

brg240
wow  looks grat thick and healthy  I don't think you really need to cut 
I suggest you just dust a little if you're worried about splits but I don't see any. JUst don't trim or cut into the length now, wait for the shorter hairs to catch up to the longer faster growing hairs.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I cut my hair & am solidly mbl but hope to be HL by Dec 31, 2011.  

I'm not really doing anything different other than adding a bit more protein to my deep treatments & doing more frequent DCs - 2xs/month instead of 1x/mo or every other month.  

Whimsy - when did you cut your hair  It looks nice though



FoxxyLocs said:


> I went ahead and ordered the 1-3/4" Solia so hopefully I'll get it sometime this week. Can't wait to try it out.



I have a solia 1 1/4"  w/adjustable temperature settings that I like a lot.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 4, 2011)

schipperchow1 said:


> I cut my hair & am solidly mbl but hope to be HL by Dec 31, 2011.
> 
> I'm not really doing anything different other than adding a bit more protein to my deep treatments & doing more frequent DCs - 2xs/month instead of 1x/mo or every other month.
> 
> ...



I cut it on Saturday after I tried my first henndigo 
On Friday I'm going to a pro to get it shaped 

Needless to say I'm TOTALLY out of my own challenge lol.
Going to keep it "short" for a while.


----------



## Janet' (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm going to update tomorrow as Don't Speak Defeat is going to do my hair!!! I'm excited and nervous at the same time!

Wonderful updates Ladies, thus far...


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jul 7, 2011)

Thinking about relaxing tomorrow, but decided to slathered grapeseed and castor oil all over my hair and NG. I'm gonna leave it in until til tomorrow night, by then I should know if ill be relaxing or shampooing, DC, and roller setting.

What are u ladies doing to your hair this wknd?


----------



## NJoy (Jul 10, 2011)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Thinking about relaxing tomorrow, but decided to slathered grapeseed and castor oil all over my hair and NG. I'm gonna leave it in until til tomorrow night, by then I should know if ill be relaxing or shampooing, DC, and roller setting.
> 
> What are u ladies doing to your hair this wknd?



I've been in bed all weekend with a major sinus headache/infection so, I'm lookin' a hot mess. Think I'm gonna overnight DC or prepoo. I dunno. 

Wondering what you decided to do, shopaholic


----------



## Janet' (Jul 10, 2011)

NJoy said:


> I've been in bed all weekend with a major sinus headache/infection so, I'm lookin' a hot mess. Think I'm gonna overnight DC or prepoo. I dunno.
> 
> Wondering what you decided to do, shopaholic



Oh No!!! Sinus headaches are the worst!! I hope that you feel better.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 11, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Oh No!!! Sinus headaches are the worst!! I hope that you feel better.


 
Thanks, Janet', I'm feeling much better today.  Have to stay on top of the meds tho.  It IS the worst!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey ladies, I haven't been on here in a while, but I decided to straighten my hair. I haven't done it since march, I think. So anyway, her is a pic...alas! I am still very far from HL. Oh well. And my relaxed hair seems to be a lot thinner than usual. Is this from bunning all the time? 






I haven't really been taking good care of my hair! I just got really tired of always having to do something to it! I guess I really need to get back into things!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jul 14, 2011)

I have some new conditioners to play in!!!  I am so excited, I know my hair is going to love me! LOL 

Sent from my Zio


----------



## NJoy (Jul 14, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> Hey ladies, I haven't been on here in a while, but I decided to straighten my hair. I haven't done it since march, I think. So anyway, her is a pic...alas! I am still very far from HL. Oh well. And my relaxed hair seems to be a lot thinner than usual. Is this from bunning all the time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your hair looks BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 14, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> Hey ladies, I haven't been on here in a while, but I decided to straighten my hair. I haven't done it since march, I think. So anyway, her is a pic...alas! I am still very far from HL. Oh well. And my relaxed hair seems to be a lot thinner than usual. Is this from bunning all the time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your hair is looking great! Sometimes our hair rebels when it's not getting the attention and love it was use too.  My hair will snap off with the quickness if I ignore it..  Just get back into your haircare routine and your hair will respond by thickening back up. Make sure you are eatting well and taking your vitamins too...


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jul 14, 2011)

^^^ Yeah, come to think of it, my hair felt better when I was on my deep conditioning kick. I would do it every week, and I haven't deep conditioned my hair in a couple of months.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey everybody!  I haven't straightened my hair in a month. Haven't been doing much to it really. I might rollerset tonight and do a dusting. 

NikkiGirl your hair looks gorgeous!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jul 14, 2011)

^^^ Hey, post a pic if you rollerset. Oh, and how does dusting work out for you?


----------



## Lucia (Jul 14, 2011)

NikkiGirl
Your hair looks beautiful if you ends feel thinner it could just be the diff in natural and relax texture and thickness. But a good DC treatment will take care of that. 
I think you're like 2-3 inches from grazing HL. Congratz on the length retention from last update to now your hair has retained alot. So is your ultimate goal HL?


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jul 14, 2011)

I really need to learn how to do the @ thing. Lucia, I LTG is HL. I don't want to go past that. I have been transitioning and my hair is driving me nuts to be honest. So I really don't think I can deal with more than that and living in Texas, it is always hot, so I don't get to wear it down that much. 2-3 from grazing HL, I actually get my growth spurt from about August to December so I hope I make it, but I am thinking of getting to HL and then continuing to do a blunt cut until I have the ends I want!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 14, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> ^^^ Hey, post a pic if you rollerset. Oh, and how does dusting work out for you?



Sure!  I'll do it before my hair puffs up in this heat.  
What I usually do is after I take off each roller I cut the ends. Its literally a dusting, not even anywhere close to being 1/2 inch.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jul 14, 2011)

Hmm, that is interesting Maria. I need to find a medium between not trimming and still having ends that aren't tore up. How often do you dust?


----------



## Lucia (Jul 14, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> I really need to learn how to do the @ thing. Lucia, I LTG is HL. I don't want to go past that. I have been transitioning and my hair is driving me nuts to be honest. So I really don't think I can deal with more than that and living in Texas, it is always hot, so I don't get to wear it down that much. 2-3 from grazing HL, I actually get my growth spurt from about August to December so I hope I make it, but I am thinking of getting to HL and then continuing to do a blunt cut until I have the ends I want!




Sounds like a good plan. I plan to grow a little bit passed TL then blunt the hemline and maintain the mane. I'm praying for major growth spurts this summer and fall my growth and retention are ok it's my chronic hair anorexia that messes me up I just don't see whT everyone else sees. 
To do the @ thing don't leave any spaces between the symbol and the name and spell itright or you tag a diff person. 
NikkiGirl   <----  like that Hth


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jul 14, 2011)

Lucia, a blunt cut past TL will be beautiful. Especially since your hair is so thick and pretty. I love a blunt cut on very long hair. I may do some layers around the face, but nothing too short. I basically want to do the same. I want a healthy, swinging, blunt cut at HL. HHG.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 14, 2011)

NJoy said:


> I massage my scalp with sulfur/oil mix and moisturize and seal my hair as normal. Add plastic cap (not shower cap tho) and a scarf ontop to keep down the rattling noise.
> 
> I really whole head baggy to protect my pillows but, it does moisturize my hair.



NJoy
You might as well post your regimen I can't find it anywhere. 
TIA


----------



## NJoy (Jul 14, 2011)

Lucia said:


> NJoy
> You might as well post your regimen I can't find it anywhere.
> TIA



Ok.  I will later.  Posting from my phone.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 14, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> Hmm, that is interesting Maria. I need to find a medium between not trimming and still having ends that aren't tore up. How often do you dust?



Only when I feel the need to do it. Last time I did this was January 2009 so its been a while!


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jul 15, 2011)

WHY do i keep getting split ends & SSKs?!?!?! What am I doing wrong??? 

My hair was just cut 4 weeks ago (disastrously by a SHS) I've used a flat iron and curling iron ONCE in that time frame...I don't understand what I'm doing wrong.

I'm hoping one of you can help - give me some ideas, tell me how you are keeping your hair from splitting. I'm desperate for an answer to this problem!


----------



## NJoy (Jul 16, 2011)

Lucia said:


> @NJoy
> You might as well post your regimen I can't find it anywhere.
> TIA


 
I cowash every 2-3 days. I DC about once a week (protein and moisture). I still whole hair baggy at night and continue to use the sulfur oil on my scalp at night. Although, I haven't always been consistent. I usually hold off on the oil when it gets hot and it's been pretty hot here in atlanta. And oil and a plastic cap just doesn't work for me sometimes. lol.

Vites taken now are: Multivitamin, Omega 3, 6, 9 (Fish, Flaxseed, Borage Oil), garlic, MSM, Super B-Complex, NAC and I started back with HSN-W over the past month. I stopped taking biotin because, even with drinking extra water, I was still having breakouts. Tired of having to clear my face of scars.

I use the Split Ender to keep my ends in check and haven't had a real trim since the beginning of my journey 1/2010. I've used the Split Ender about 4 or 5 times since getting it last year and I really like it.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jul 16, 2011)

I found out why my hair was looking so thin when I took my last pics....I used too much oil when I straightened. I noticed last time I straightened that my hair didn't revert as much when I used oil, so I did that again and I guess I used too much. I slept on my hair last night, bad I know, and now it looks normal, just like it should! Yay!


----------



## NJoy (Jul 16, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> I found out why my hair was looking so thin when I took my last pics....I used too much oil when I straightened. I noticed last time I straightened that my hair didn't revert as much when I used oil, so I did that again and I guess I used too much. I slept on my hair last night, bad I know, and now it looks normal, just like it should! Yay!



Girl, yes.  I use too much oil when straightening too.  It's the heat protectant for me. I just have no flat ironing skills.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jul 16, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> Hey ladies, I haven't been on here in a while, but I decided to straighten my hair. I haven't done it since march, I think. So anyway, her is a pic...alas! I am still very far from HL. Oh well. And my relaxed hair seems to be a lot thinner than usual. Is this from bunning all the time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NikkiGirl your hair looks gorgeous!!!! what is your normal regimen? i agree with what Candy said, as soon as you start back up with it, it'll feel great.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jul 16, 2011)

Your hair is very pretty! For some reason some pictures come up making the hair look thinner than it really is or the hair looks like a section is straight missing! 





NikkiGirl said:


> I found out why my hair was looking so thin when I took my last pics....I used too much oil when I straightened. I noticed last time I straightened that my hair didn't revert as much when I used oil, so I did that again and I guess I used too much. I slept on my hair last night, bad I know, and now it looks normal, just like it should! Yay!





Sent from my Zio


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 17, 2011)

NikkiGirl your hair is beautiful and just growing! It doens't look thin to me at all.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey ladies, I haven't updated in here in like forever but here's a lil update pic I took today. My hair is thickening up at WL yaay! Im happy about that but all of my natural layers have not caught up yet. Hopefully by Dec my crown area will be at WL and my nape layers will be at HL. At that time I will be doing a blunt cut at WL and growing it all out to HL in 2012. But anyways here are the pics.  Oh and I dyed my hair jet black. I really like it.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 17, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Hey ladies, I haven't updated in here in like forever but here's a lil update pic I took today. My hair is thickening up at WL yaay! Im happy about that but all of my natural layers have not caught up yet. Hopefully by Dec my crown area will be at WL and my nape layers will be at HL. At that time I will be doing a blunt cut at WL and growing it all out to HL in 2012. But anyways here are the pics.  Oh and I dyed my hair jet black. I really like it.


 

Love it! And jet black has a way really accentuating the health of your hair. Great progress and thanks for posting a pic!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 17, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Hey ladies, I haven't updated in here in like forever but here's a lil update pic I took today. My hair is thickening up at WL yaay! Im happy about that but all of my natural layers have not caught up yet. Hopefully by Dec my crown area will be at WL and my nape layers will be at HL. At that time I will be doing a blunt cut at WL and growing it all out to HL in 2012. But anyways here are the pics.  Oh and I dyed my hair jet black. I really like it.



Beautiful!! I love it.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 17, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj
Great update pics, your hair looks so healthy and 
thick


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jul 18, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Hey ladies, I haven't updated in here in like forever but here's a lil update pic I took today. My hair is thickening up at WL yaay! Im happy about that but all of my natural layers have not caught up yet. Hopefully by Dec my crown area will be at WL and my nape layers will be at HL. At that time I will be doing a blunt cut at WL and growing it all out to HL in 2012. But anyways here are the pics.  Oh and I dyed my hair jet black. I really like it.



Your hair looks great!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jul 18, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> NikkiGirl your hair looks gorgeous!!!! what is your normal regimen? i agree with what Candy said, as soon as you start back up with it, it'll feel great.



To be honest, in the last few months, I don't even think I have a regimen. I used to co-wash every few days, which was mostly tied to my workouts! But to be honest, I usually only wash once a week now. I guess I was all, oh I can do the natural thing, but my natural hair is kicking my butt! erplexed So I have really just been trying to stay positive!  But I plan on getting back into things and deep conditioning every week to two weeks, washing every week and moisturizing my ends like I should. I am a little obsessed with nice ends, but no more trimming or cutting for now!


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jul 18, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Hey ladies, I haven't updated in here in like forever but here's a lil update pic I took today. My hair is thickening up at WL yaay! Im happy about that but all of my natural layers have not caught up yet. Hopefully by Dec my crown area will be at WL and my nape layers will be at HL. At that time I will be doing a blunt cut at WL and growing it all out to HL in 2012. But anyways here are the pics.  Oh and I dyed my hair jet black. I really like it.



your hair looks beautiful!!!!


----------



## keepithealthy (Jul 18, 2011)

I love stalking this thread! Dreaming of the day when I can join. All of you ladies have such beautiful hair. Ok I will go back to lurker mode now.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I updated my siggy! And I have been backing off the oil. LOL!


----------



## NJoy (Jul 19, 2011)

^^^^ Beautiful NikkiGirl!!!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 20, 2011)

NikkiGirl 
Love the siggy update in that pic you look full WL


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree! Yes NikkiGirl you're full WL.


----------



## Traycee (Jul 21, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Hey ladies, I haven't updated in here in like forever but here's a lil update pic I took today. My hair is thickening up at WL yaay! Im happy about that but all of my natural layers have not caught up yet. Hopefully by Dec my crown area will be at WL and my nape layers will be at HL. At that time I will be doing a blunt cut at WL and growing it all out to HL in 2012. But anyways here are the pics.  Oh and I dyed my hair jet black. I really like it.




You and your hair is just beautiful


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 22, 2011)

sorry i've been mia guys... just nothing really to report plus the internet here is retarded slow.

i've been in india for almost 3wks now and i'm feeling some kind of way about hair lmao.

on one hand i'm having some serious hair anorexia going because my hair may be long in the states, but here i might as well be chin length lol

but on the other hand...  i've seen some ratty a$$ ends!!!! OMG!!!! its crazy because a lot of these girls seriously need about a good foot of hair just chopped off!  

but when you see the super long healthy length haired girls... your mouth just drops lol

i'd post pix but the internet just is not cooperating with me right now   but soon


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 28, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> I updated my siggy! And I have been backing off the oil. LOL!



It's so beautiful and healthy! And I agree you look full WL .


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 28, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> sorry i've been mia guys... just nothing really to report plus the internet here is retarded slow.
> 
> i've been in india for almost 3wks now and i'm feeling some kind of way about hair lmao.
> 
> ...



It's good to hear from you Mo! 

and I'm dead at you talking about the girls with ratty ends 

Have found any good hair conditioners or tonics there yet?


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 28, 2011)

How is everyone doing so far?

For me everything is going great. I've done a mini mini trim last month and one this month and I kinda feel some kind of way of not letting my hair grow longer lol. So I think I'm going to stop trimming it and just let is grow until December and cut back to HL. . My hair is 1 and 1/2 inches away from my butt crack so surely by Dec my hair will be butt crack length and full HL. My husband is kind of interested too. He was like your hair has never been this long before, stop trimming it and see how much further it can go. So that is what I plan to do now.

Has anyone gotten any growth spurts yet? It's so hot and humid and rainy here lately that not only does my hair on my head grow a little faster but also the hair on my body ugh. If  I shave my under arms the first day, by the second day in the shower I have a freaking hair shadow and the third day I will be shaving again. Unlike in the winter I can shave and it at least last two days longer. Oh well.


----------



## lolascurls (Jul 28, 2011)

Whimsy, you and your threads....got me!

Current Length: *MBL-WL in longest layers *

Regimen: *Moisturize twice daily, lots of braids and twists with buns to protect ends. I'm letting go of combs and brushes for a while too! I baggy my buns overnight.*

Plans: *Still transitioning to natural. 20 months post. Want to get to HL b4 any chopping occurs.*

Hip Length Date: *I would like September 2011*


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 28, 2011)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> How is everyone doing so far?
> 
> For me everything is going great. I've done a mini mini trim last month and one this month and I kinda feel some kind of way of not letting my hair grow longer lol. So I think I'm going to stop trimming it and just let is grow until December and cut back to HL. . My hair is 1 and 1/2 inches away from my butt crack so surely by Dec my hair will be butt crack length and full HL. My husband is kind of interested too. He was like your hair has never been this long before, stop trimming it and see how much further it can go. So that is what I plan to do now.
> 
> Has anyone gotten any growth spurts yet? It's so hot and humid and rainy here lately that not only does my hair on my head grow a little faster but also the hair on my body ugh. If  I shave my under arms the first day, by the second day in the shower I have a freaking hair shadow and the third day I will be shaving again. Unlike in the winter I can shave and it at least last two days longer. Oh well.



I have no idea if I've had a growth spurt because its been so hot outside I can't straighten my hair. I haven't rollerset since mid-June and I am itchin to straighten it already.  I am going to the pool this week and a water park on Monday so it might not be worth it.

Other than that I'm doing ok.  I will do a professional blow dry in September to see how long my hair is.  Until then I'm just in ponytails, buns or wash 'n go's.



lolascurls said:


> Whimsy, you and your threads....got me!
> 
> Current Length: *MBL-WL in longest layers *
> 
> ...



Welcome to the group!!!


----------



## Dee Raven (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm in cruising mode right now.  I haven't felt like straightening my hair for a couple of weeks so I've just been co-washing every couple of days and wearing a bun.  One important lesson I learned though is that not all conditioners are made equal.  I've had this cheapo VO5 conditioner  for a while but I never use it because I prefer Nexxus or Kerasilk, but to my surprise that VO5 works 100 times better for detangling.  The comb just glides through my curls and kinks.  Amazing.  In September I want to do a length check and a trim.  Hopefully I'll be at my ultimate goal and I can just start maintaining, thickening up the hemline.  I've been dreaming of regular trims for like a month now.  And I've even been contemplating BSL. erplexed.  We'll see when semptember gets here.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 28, 2011)

Dee Raven said:


> I'm in cruising mode right now.  I haven't felt like straightening my hair for a couple of weeks so I've just been co-washing every couple of days and wearing a bun.  One important lesson I learned though is that not all conditioners are made equal.  I've had this cheapo VO5 conditioner  for a while but I never use it because I prefer Nexxus or Kerasilk, but to my surprise that VO5 works 100 times better for detangling.  The comb just glides through my curls and kinks.  Amazing.  In September I want to do a length check and a trim.  Hopefully I'll be at my ultimate goal and I can just start maintaining, thickening up the hemline.  I've been dreaming of regular trims for like a month now.  And I've even been contemplating BSL. erplexed.  We'll see when semptember gets here.



I had to stop using Tresemme Naturals. Now I'm using Suave almond and shea butter conditioner (I think it always says "natural") and its the bomb.com My hair feels awesome when I use this. 

Oh and it seems like everybody has scissors on their mind lately LOL


----------



## Ms Lala (Jul 28, 2011)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> How is everyone doing so far?
> 
> For me everything is going great. I've done a mini mini trim last month and one this month and I kinda feel some kind of way of not letting my hair grow longer lol. So I think I'm going to stop trimming it and just let is grow until December and cut back to HL. . My hair is 1 and 1/2 inches away from my butt crack so surely by Dec my hair will be butt crack length and full HL. My husband is kind of interested too. He was like your hair has never been this long before, stop trimming it and see how much further it can go. So that is what I plan to do now.
> 
> Has anyone gotten any growth spurts yet? It's so hot and humid and rainy here lately that not only does my hair on my head grow a little faster but also the hair on my body ugh. If  I shave my under arms the first day, by the second day in the shower I have a freaking hair shadow and the third day I will be shaving again. Unlike in the winter I can shave and it at least last two days longer. Oh well.



Being pregnant has really thrown off my hair growth.  It has been growing super slow.  I'll just be happy to maintain at this point.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jul 28, 2011)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> How is everyone doing so far?
> 
> For me everything is going great. I've done a mini mini trim last month and one this month and I kinda feel some kind of way of not letting my hair grow longer lol. So I think I'm going to stop trimming it and just let is grow until December and cut back to HL. . My hair is 1 and 1/2 inches away from my butt crack so surely by Dec my hair will be butt crack length and full HL. My husband is kind of interested too. He was like your hair has never been this long before, stop trimming it and see how much further it can go. So that is what I plan to do now.
> 
> Has anyone gotten any growth spurts yet? It's so hot and humid and rainy here lately that not only does my hair on my head grow a little faster but also the hair on my body ugh. If  I shave my under arms the first day, by the second day in the shower I have a freaking hair shadow and the third day I will be shaving again. Unlike in the winter I can shave and it at least last two days longer. Oh well.



I am doing pretty good right now. I usually get my growth spurt in the fall months. It's weird, but I never noticed until I was actively watching my hair grow and measuring. Anyway, I have been wearing my hair straight the last couple of weeks, sometimes in a bun, sometimes out. I go on vacation to San Juan on Monday, so I will definitely be back to my curls then. And you are lucky, I have to shave almost everyday. I don't know why, it has always been that way. One day I will invest in laser hair removal. That would be great!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 28, 2011)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> How is everyone doing so far?
> 
> For me everything is going great. I've done a mini mini trim last month and one this month and I kinda feel some kind of way of not letting my hair grow longer lol. So I think I'm going to stop trimming it and just let is grow until December and cut back to HL. . My hair is 1 and 1/2 inches away from my butt crack so surely by Dec my hair will be butt crack length and full HL. My husband is kind of interested too. He was like your hair has never been this long before, stop trimming it and see how much further it can go. So that is what I plan to do now.
> 
> Has anyone gotten any growth spurts yet? It's so hot and humid and rainy here lately that not only does my hair on my head grow a little faster but also the hair on my body ugh. If  I shave my under arms the first day, by the second day in the shower I have a freaking hair shadow and the third day I will be shaving again. Unlike in the winter I can shave and it at least last two days longer. Oh well.




Sounds Like a plan, I'd like to see how long your hair can grow too.  I don't know if I'd had any growth spurts since I haven't straightened in months and i don't plan to until summer is done.  I do know it's thicker for sure.  




Dee Raven said:


> I'm in cruising mode right now.  I haven't felt like straightening my hair for a couple of weeks so I've just been co-washing every couple of days and wearing a bun.  One important lesson I learned though is that not all conditioners are made equal.  I've had this cheapo VO5 conditioner  for a while but I never use it because I prefer Nexxus or Kerasilk, but to my surprise that VO5 works 100 times better for detangling.  The comb just glides through my curls and kinks.  Amazing.  In September I want to do a length check and a trim.  Hopefully I'll be at my ultimate goal and I can just start maintaining, thickening up the hemline.  I've been dreaming of regular trims for like a month now.  And I've even been contemplating BSL. erplexed.  We'll see when semptember gets here.



Don't cut that far back, try maintaining HL for a while, then see if you like it first. Maybe try cutting back to WL if you really want it shorter, but trust me I hated having to cut back to BSL and couldn't wait for it to grow back out and I'm keeping it super-long this time forget chasing blunt ends this time, I'll dust and maintain until all my hairs even.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm doing fine, I'm on break from school so my hair will be treated like a baby for the next 5-6 weeks! I think I'm having a growth spurt at the moment my NG is 1/2 to 3/4 longer than it normally is around relaxer time. 

I've been thinking of hi-lights or some kind of color for the last few wks but haven't made a decision yet. But I'm definitely going back to shampooing & DC twice a wk with roller sets. No more aired drying for a good while and ACV rinses are back in my regi. 

Sent from my Zio using Zio


----------



## NJoy (Jul 29, 2011)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> How is everyone doing so far?
> 
> For me everything is going great. I've done a mini mini trim last month and one this month and I kinda feel some kind of way of not letting my hair grow longer lol. So I think I'm going to stop trimming it and just let is grow until December and cut back to HL. . My hair is 1 and 1/2 inches away from my butt crack so surely by Dec my hair will be butt crack length and full HL. My husband is kind of interested too. He was like your hair has never been this long before, stop trimming it and see how much further it can go. So that is what I plan to do now.
> 
> Has anyone gotten any growth spurts yet? It's so hot and humid and rainy here lately that not only does my hair on my head grow a little faster but also the hair on my body ugh. If I shave my under arms the first day, by the second day in the shower I have a freaking hair shadow and the third day I will be shaving again. Unlike in the winter I can shave and it at least last two days longer. Oh well.


 
I think I'm doing ok. I haven't really been paying much attention to my hair lately. I had it in twists for about a week, finally took the twists out, washed and then braided in Celie braids. I haven't checked length so, I don't know about a growth spurt yet. I'm in the HYH challenge, really to hide my hair from myself and to encourage me to focus on fitness.  But, I am doing better with detangling so, I'm really happy about that. I also noticed when I washed my hair that it feels SO long and heavy now. So, I'm really happy about that too. I may do a length check in September, just to guage where I am.

Feeling really good today, hairwise. I went to the bss for supplies to do my daughter's hair. My own hair is in Celie braids pulled back and pinned up with a flexi8. One braid hanging down in the front like a bang. A guy came up and complimented my "natural hair". He was gushing on about how sexy and beautiful it is and how healthy mine looked. I thought he had to be gay to notice until he asked me out. Huh? erplexed I left my house feeling like my hair was ratchet and who would see me in the bss anyhoo? Feeling great now. Thanks random brotha. :reddancer:


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been having the hardest time figuring out how to style my hair. I don't have a problem with protective styling, mostly buns for work, but if I actually want to look cute I don't know what to do. All the natural styles that I'm used to wearing don't look right anymore. I'm pretty discouraged about the whole thing.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 1, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I've been having the hardest time figuring out how to style my hair. I don't have a problem with protective styling, mostly buns for work, but if I actually want to look cute I don't know what to do. All the natural styles that I'm used to wearing don't look right anymore. I'm pretty discouraged about the whole thing.



It's hard when your hair just doesn't want to cooperate, but experiment with hair toys, or braid outs/twistouts maybe change it up with a blow out, or braid it under a wig. Maybe you just need to experiment a little.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 1, 2011)

My main problem is that all of my "out" styles are just too big. My afro, puff, twist out are all so enormous. They're cool if you're going for a very dramatic look, but most of the time I'm not. I can pin it up or put it in a bun, but when I want to wear it out, it's just too much. I think I'm going to try straightening since nothing else is working.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 2, 2011)

Ms Lala said:


> Being pregnant has really thrown off my hair growth.  It has been growing super slow.  I'll just be happy to maintain at this point.



Ms Lala Looks like  you have a little over a month left before you baby is born. My hair didn't grow too much when I had my daughters. It seems as tho my growth spurt associated with being pregnant only happened when I had my son. Not sure why.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Aug 2, 2011)

Going to try to do a 2 month since trim update tonight . If there's no noticeable growth I won't bother posting pics but I finally have a pic to compare to so I'd like to see what I've retained since the end of May . I kinda hate that i trimmed my hair, I really did like it better longer, thin ends and all . Going to wash and flat iron soon and see what's up.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Aug 2, 2011)

@MariposaSexyGirl @NikkiGirl...  Represent for the hairy ladies . I can't get away without very frequent shaving too. Calves are the worst, they can get stubbly in the same day that I shaved


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 2, 2011)

This is a disgrace of a picture, but it was taken with my iPhone and my DD would not take a good picture LOL so I had to resort to taking a self-portrait  in the bathroom. Its past waist length, but not hip length yet. I'm thinking I'll be out of pergatory by December.

Once I find my camera somewhere in this house I will take a picture in September when I blow dry it professionally. Next month is my 4 year anniversary since my BC.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 2, 2011)

BostonMaria
Definitely passed WL I think youre closer to HL than you think you can make it by Dec this year for sure. Congrats


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 2, 2011)

Lucia said:


> @BostonMaria
> Definitely passed WL I think youre closer to HL than you think you can make it by Dec this year for sure. Congrats


 
Thanks I hope so! I'll post better pictures next time


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Aug 3, 2011)

I give up. My hair has grown noticeably since my trim 2 months ago to about mbl, I am almost at waist again but it has also gone THIN ended again. I don't want to post pics because of the skinniness. I'm done trimming because no matter how blunt I get it in 2 months it will be skinny again. I need to change my diet. I will almost surely make hip this year but it may be disgracefully thin by that time . Oh well.

I'm a picky and poor eater. I eat like a child, just salt and fat although I do take vitamins. I'm thinking maybe if I change my diet a bit my hair would grown in with thicker strands or something. I am just not happy with how thin looking it is.

This was my hair in May I believe shortly b4 my trim. Honestly, is it worthwhile being waist or hip length with such fine hair? It will probably look like this again by mid September. Is there any chance of thickening this up? I will just wait it out and see...
(those specks were the dirty mirror btw )


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 3, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I give up. My hair has grown noticeably since my trim 2 months ago to about mbl, I am almost at waist again but it has also gone THIN ended again. I don't want to post pics because of the skinniness. I'm done trimming because no matter how blunt I get it in 2 months it will be skinny again. I need to change my diet. I will almost surely make hip this year but it may be disgracefully thin by that time . Oh well.
> 
> I'm a picky and poor eater. I eat like a child, just salt and fat although I do take vitamins. I'm thinking maybe if I change my diet a bit my hair would grown in with thicker strands or something. I am just not happy with how thin looking it is.
> 
> ...



I had thin ends for a little while and CandyC & Chicoro kept telling me to keep growing it out and that my hair would eventually grow out evenly with the lead hairs (the section that looks thin).  *Three hair cuts later* (cuz I'm stubborn)  my hair looked pretty much the same and I was still frustrated. Finally I stopped cutting for a year and my hair is finally full.  Mind you I cut like 3 inches of progress.  I think you should continue to take your vitamins, eat healthy, and do protective styling until your hair grows out.  I understand that your hair is fine and that in itself is a challenge, but if you can grow it this long then that's half the battle. I say put down the scissors and let it do its thang.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 3, 2011)

I flat ironed my hair the other day on really low heat (230), just to see how it would go. I got pretty much the same results that I got from my rollersets. I haven't used heat in so long, I was scared to do it, so I felt like I needed a trial run. 

I'm going to pre-poo, wash, and D/C today, air dry (maybe rollerset), and then flat iron again tomorrow on higher heat. Maybe 275 or 300. I'll post pics if it goes well.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 3, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I give up. My hair has grown noticeably since my trim 2 months ago to about mbl, I am almost at waist again but it has also gone THIN ended again. I don't want to post pics because of the skinniness. I'm done trimming because no matter how blunt I get it in 2 months it will be skinny again. I need to change my diet. I will almost surely make hip this year but it may be disgracefully thin by that time . Oh well.
> 
> I'm a picky and poor eater. I eat like a child, just salt and fat although I do take vitamins. I'm thinking maybe if I change my diet a bit my hair would grown in with thicker strands or something. I am just not happy with how thin looking it is.
> 
> ...


 
I feel you on this one. Especially since my ends are relaxed. The thicker hair makes my ends look and feel anorexic. I keep thinking it would be better to just cut off my longest layer, like @Wymsy did but, since I don't wear it out, I'm just gonna let it do what it does and then decide.

Leave those ends alone, girl. 



FoxxyLocs said:


> I flat ironed my hair the other day on really low heat (230), just to see how it would go. I got pretty much the same results that I got from my rollersets. I haven't used heat in so long, I was scared to do it, so I felt like I needed a trial run.
> 
> I'm going to pre-poo, wash, and D/C today, air dry (maybe rollerset), and then flat iron again tomorrow on higher heat. Maybe 275 or 300. I'll post pics if it goes well.


 
Awe, how you gonna tell us about your flat ironed hair and show up with no pics?


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 3, 2011)

^^ I know right. FoxxyLocs we want pics


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 3, 2011)

Trust me it wasn't anything worth seeing. A big ol poofy mess.  I'm doing it again tomorrow though, and I promise to post pics even if it doesn't turn out right - which is likely given my track record.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 3, 2011)

^^^ Girl, you know we'll take what we can get around here.  Your poofy is our eye candy.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 3, 2011)

I used milk in my hair last night to loosen the curl pattern to make my ng more manageable. It worked.  I followed with an oil rinse.  Loved the feel and detangling was a breeze.  I put it in two twists before bed and it felt a little dry this morning. I remoisturized and bunned with a huge faux bun ontop. It's friggen hot outside to-DAY!  Oh, and I cornrowed my edges. I wish I could do my whole head.


----------



## RZILYNT (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello all.
I have not posted in this thread since I have joined the challenge. I do not have any current long hair pictures to share since I decided to cut it.
I have almost a year of natural hair on my head although still transitioning.
I did make top of my hip bone, but this is my second go around making it to longer lengths. I have come to grips that I simply look better with shorter hair. New pic is in my avatar.
Will still be watching this thread as I want healthy natural hair, But I really need to be joining the APL challenges now. :wink2:

HHGs~


----------



## Dee Raven (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello all, love to see the updates.  BostonMaria your hair is looking great.  VanderWoodsen, I experienced the same problem as you.  My ends got horribly thin, and I don't feel like it's been that bad before.  Very frustrating.

So I straightened my hair on Monday, and like I said before, I was horrified to see my ends.  It was in part because of the way I flat ironed it, I didn't put any oil on it and it came out super dry.  But also, I've been experiencing some breakage. erplexed  So I trimmed a little bit about 3/4 - 1". (Now that I think about it, it might be that I've been blowdrying my hair to straighten. I'm going to have to cut that out.  I'm going to have to put the heat away.) 

So anyways, looking at the photos, it looks like about 3 inches up the top of my hair catches up with the bottom, so I'm going to take the next 6 months-ish to even out my hemline, and then we'll see from there.

If you guys have any cute bun photos (MeMyselfand I, I see your's in your siggie, super cute) please share.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Aug 4, 2011)

^^Looks gorgeous!! I sure would not complain if my ends were as full as yours . Absolutely no need to trim a bit more whatsoever.


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 4, 2011)

Dee Raven - I think your hair is looking beautiful and healthy.... I agree SerenavanderWoodsen I don't see a need to trim right now. Maybe in 6 months.  Anyway, I am loving your progress!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Aug 4, 2011)

Looking good DeeRaven & BostonMaria! 

Sent from my Zio using Zio


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Dee Raven and your hair looks great. I'm working on trying to even up my ends as well because the nape of my hair is a good 2-3inches longer then the crown area of my hair(it just grows slower up there) December i'm going to do a chop to even everything out, hopefully everything will be at WL by then. 

Here are pics of my high banana clip bun I wore last night. I slicked my edges down with some homade hair gel(aloe vera gel, jojoba oil, glycerin, and guar gum) I absolutely love this gel, it doesn't leave my hair hard or flakey. 

ETA: WOW this pics are kinda huge, sorry


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 4, 2011)

Dee Raven - your hair is beautiful!!

I'm under the dryer right now with my flexi rods. Once this is done I'll be flat ironing and I'll be back with pics!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok I'm back. My flat ironed hair turned out almost exactly the same as my rollerset fail from last month. I'm so frustrated with my hair. I never had this much trouble styling it when it was shorter, and I'm seriously thinking about chopping. I trimmed some more because my ends looked terrible. I think I cut too much in the middle. erplexed 

I flat ironed on 300. I know it would look better if I used more heat, but I'm scared of damage. Plus I read here that technique is more important than a high temperature, so I guess I need to focus on that. I did use the comb chase method. I also used flexi rods to stretch it out first, but I think I'll just air dry in braids next time. I won't be trying again for a while. Right now I have 4 big cornows in for a braidout tomorrow (or Saturday). Here's a pic


----------



## Dee Raven (Aug 4, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj , that bun is so cute!! I love it.  How much gel are you using to those waves, and how long does the bun last?  A couple days? How do you maintain it?

FoxxyLocs , ya for posting a pic! I know what you mean about the heat.  It's always a risk. I'm curious what styles are you wearing regularly without heat? And how do you keep the SSKs at bay?  I need some inspiration and ideas.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 4, 2011)

Dee Raven - My normal styles are buns, pinned up braids, braid outs, and cornrows when I can find someone else to do them. Since I stopped wearing puffs/WNGs I've gotten a lot less SSKs. Just recently I had to give up twists too because of tangles/knotting. That used to be my go to style.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 4, 2011)

Dee Raven said:


> mEmYSELFaNDj , that bun is so cute!! I love it.  How much gel are you using to those waves, and how long does the bun last?  A couple days? How do you maintain it?



I don't use a lot of the gel, I just spritz my edges with water and apply a moderate amount of gel to my edges and either brush my edges with a tooth brush(this makes my edges smooth) or with my tangle teezer (the tangle teezer makes the waves pop). With this kind of bun I take it down nightly to moisturize and seal. But it could easily last me a couple days. Another reason I take it down is because I used a banana clip and I rather just take that out at night just to make sure it doesn't cause my hair any damage by being left in overnight.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Aug 7, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> This is a disgrace of a picture, but it was taken with my iPhone and my DD would not take a good picture LOL so I had to resort to taking a self-portrait  in the bathroom. Its past waist length, but not hip length yet. I'm thinking I'll be out of pergatory by December.
> 
> Once I find my camera somewhere in this house I will take a picture in September when I blow dry it professionally. Next month is my 4 year anniversary since my BC.



BostonMaria, your hair is so very close to Hiplength and it is thick and gorgeous. I love it!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Aug 7, 2011)

Dee Raven, I am loving your update. I don't think you need to cut at all. SerenavanderWoodsen, I would't cut anymore either, stay away from the scissors. It will thicken up eventually. Whew! Lots of updates on here, I was out of town on vacay to Puerto Rico. I saw so many curly girls, it was an inspiration and I thought about cutting, but I didn't. Oh, and MemyselfandJ, you bun is luscious.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 7, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj 
How did you make that big ole juicy bun and your curlytail in fotki I need a tutorial plz. 

FoxxyLocs
Wow love the big hair let us know how the braidout goes. You've got alot
 of hair there. 

Dee Raven
SerenavanderWoodsen

Don't cut wait it out just dust a little Your both at great lengths now.


----------



## Ms Lala (Aug 7, 2011)

Dee Raven said:


> Hello all, love to see the updates.  BostonMaria your hair is looking great.  VanderWoodsen, I experienced the same problem as you.  My ends got horribly thin, and I don't feel like it's been that bad before.  Very frustrating.
> 
> So I straightened my hair on Monday, and like I said before, I was horrified to see my ends.  It was in part because of the way I flat ironed it, I didn't put any oil on it and it came out super dry.  But also, I've been experiencing some breakage. erplexed  So I trimmed a little bit about 3/4 - 1". (Now that I think about it, it might be that I've been blowdrying my hair to straighten. I'm going to have to cut that out.  I'm going to have to put the heat away.)
> 
> ...




Your hair looks great!  I don't think your ends look thin.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Aug 7, 2011)

I'll be straightening later and I'll try to be brave and take an update pic. When I look at my hair in the mirror it looks thick but on camera it looks so thin. I'll try to take a fair pic after I straighten again ( I know I chickened out last week lol). We still have 5 months left to the year and I have little doubt that I can make hip length. Can't wait for super long hair this winter . This thread keeps me motivated if nothing else!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Aug 7, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I'll be straightening later and I'll try to be brave and take an update pic. When I look at my hair in the mirror it looks thick but on camera it looks so thin. I'll try to take a fair pic after I straighten again ( I know I chickened out last week lol). We still have 5 months left to the year and I have little doubt that I can make hip length. Can't wait for super long hair this winter . This thread keeps me motivated if nothing else!



OOH, I want to see pics!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 8, 2011)

Congrats NikkiGirl on being the feature of the month!!


----------



## NJoy (Aug 8, 2011)

You ladies have been posting some gorgeous hair up in here.  I love it!  Thanks!


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 8, 2011)

Yesterday I did a dusting because I really needed it.  I probably cut 1/2 inch in the front but literally a dusting in the back.  I haven't done the nape area yet.  I was going to wait but I felt like my hair looked busted LOL


----------



## Lucia (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm thinking of straigtening this week dusting S&D my ends need it its been since Dec 2010 also a length check I'm due for my challenges 
I haven't flat ironed in months.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 9, 2011)

Lucia can't wait to see pics


----------



## NJoy (Aug 9, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> @Lucia can't wait to see pics


 
This!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Aug 12, 2011)

I blow dried my hair for the first time in a long time and my hair was so much fuller than airdrying. It's not something I would do regularly but when I didn't have time to roller set I would go for the blow drier NG mainly. 

I was supposed to relax a few wks ago but ended up just DC. Thinking of just growing my relaxer out, but I would definitely be blow drying regularly then cause it's no other way LOL. I'll probably just relax every 6 months IDK! 

Sent from my Zio using Zio


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Aug 12, 2011)

> I'll be straightening later and I'll try to be brave and take an update pic. When I look at my hair in the mirror it looks thick but on camera it looks so thin. I'll try to take a fair pic after I straighten again ( I know I chickened out last week lol). We still have 5 months left to the year and I have little doubt that I can make hip length. Can't wait for super long hair this winter . This thread keeps me motivated if nothing else!


My hair does this too, not sure why but I just go with it and keep trimmed what needs to be to my liking. 

Sent from my Zio using Zio


----------



## NJoy (Aug 12, 2011)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I blow dried my hair for the first time in a long time and my hair was so much fuller than airdrying. It's not something I would do regularly but when I didn't have time to roller set I would go for the blow drier NG mainly.
> 
> I was supposed to relax a few wks ago but ended up just DC. Thinking of just growing my relaxer out, but I would definitely be blow drying regularly then cause it's no other way LOL. I'll probably just relax every 6 months IDK!
> 
> Sent from my Zio using Zio


 
Girl, where da pitchas at?  Why do y'all make me ask time after time?  I thought it was understood that if we talk about having the hair out then pics are required?  It'll just be between us.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Aug 12, 2011)

Got a mini chop yesterday so now I'm officially on cheerleader status for you HL Challengers

BUT...I'm not leaving without a question!

Now that I've got freshly cut ends, what's the best way to retain them? And I'm prone to ssk & split ends, so I obviously need to change my moisturizing & sealing. O asked on the main board but I want to some "professional" opinions on what/what else I should do & how I should do it!

So NikkiGirl BostonMaria misslala FoxxyLocs Lucia Whimsy (cuz I know you still peep in here) NJoy & everyone else who has some knowledge to impart (those were just the easiest names to type from mobile) please give me some details!


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 12, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> Got a mini chop yesterday so now I'm officially on cheerleader status for you HL Challengers
> 
> BUT...I'm not leaving without a question!
> 
> ...



My best advice to you is to buy a Satin cap.  When you sleep on a regular pillow your hair will be rubbing against the cotton pillow case and it'll be very easy to get those SSK's and split ends. Night time routine: apply some oil or shea butter on your ends, put your hair in a loose bun (I use just one bobbly pin) and put that sexay satin cap on your head. This really helps to avoid split ends.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 12, 2011)

IA w/Maria about the satin bonnet. Also, I don't know how often you use heat, but for me staying away from it is what kept my ends healthy.

Here are the pics from my braidout. It turned out ok, I think. That flexi8 is the mega size.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Aug 12, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> My best advice to you is to buy a Satin cap.  When you sleep on a regular pillow your hair will be rubbing against the cotton pillow case and it'll be very easy to get those SSK's and split ends. Night time routine: apply some oil or shea butter on your ends, put your hair in a loose bun (I use just one bobbly pin) and put that sexay satin cap on your head. This really helps to avoid split ends.





FoxxyLocs said:


> IA w/Maria about the satin bonnet. Also, I don't know how often you use heat, but for me staying away from it is what kept my ends healthy.
> 
> Here are the pics from my braidout. It turned out ok, I think. That flexi8 is the mega size.



Thanks ladies. I appreciate it more than you know & I'll definitely be doing that. BostonMaria & FoxxyLocs - how often do you wear your hair down & how often do you use heat to style?


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 12, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> Thanks ladies. I appreciate it more than you know & I'll definitely be doing that. @BostonMaria & @FoxxyLocs - how often do you wear your hair down & how often do you use heat to style?



I wear it down more often in the winter.  I flatiron the roots and leave the ends alone because they're fragile.  I can get away with doing this in the winter, in the summer its impossible  cuz my hair reverts too quickly.

I wear it down whenever I want to really.  I try not to have a schedule, but that's the way I am. If I am too rigid with my hair regimen then I get frustrated. I can go a whole week with a ponytail or bun and be fine. If I wake up one morning and feel like leaving it down for 4 days straight, I allow myself to get it out of my system.

In the winter I'll flatiron once a week, 2 passes maximum.  In the summer I flatiron maybe once a month because I know its going to revert anyway.  Just try to figure out what works for your own hair BTW I would hate for you to get heat damage because of me.  Please make sure your hair is healthy before you start using heat. I deep condition minimum 1x a week.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Aug 12, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> OOH, I want to see pics!


Forget it . I'm not posting pics till I'm hip length . I can't stand how meager my hair looks in photos right now.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 12, 2011)

wyld definitely wear a satin scarf or bonnet for sure.
moisturize and seal those ends often too... that's the best advice i could think of.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 12, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> Got a mini chop yesterday so now I'm officially on cheerleader status for you HL Challengers
> 
> BUT...I'm not leaving without a question!
> 
> ...



Since you calling people out and stuff  
IA w BostonMaria the satin cap is a must also up yoir moisture game. Theres a heavy sealing thread although I cant support the use of petroleum based products  you can use castor oil coconut oil wheat germ oil a evoo butter mix or Shea butter on those ends after you moisturize my personal Fav is east African Shea it's so soft next would be avocado butter. 
Also you may want to look into some natural products that might help. Also baggying on occasion helps alot or do more  DC s and be gentle with those ends   
If you want to wear your hair down and enjoy it do so but have your dc moisturizing sealing routine down for nighttime.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 12, 2011)

I...have had....ENOUGH!!!!!  Enough I tell you! My hair is tangling like nobody's business. I do everything that I've been doing to detangle in the shower but my hair wants to dred. My relaxed strands look pitiful and it's only compounded by my length being hijacked by the fricken dredding.

My hair was growing while relaxed and I didnt have to worry about ripping it out while detangling. If somebody doesn't tell me right now what I can spray on my hair to make the clumps just fall loose I'm going to do something drastic.! Drastic I say!! :jaws:

I mean, either I do a corrective, ending this drama and try to reach my goal length before even THINKING about trying to transition... OR, I cut off this blasted cape of tangles and start from scratch. SCRATCH I tell ya!!!

I'm sure I'll be able to detangle it--eventually-- but, for how long?!!! My hair is not in the cute and curly 3's (yeah, I said it!). And cluckin around with texlaxing is not helping. My hair doesn't know what it wants to do. It's frightened I tell ya. And clinging to its neighbors for dear life. Something, SOMEthing, SOMETHING's gotta give.

I didn't post this for gen pop because if anybody side eyes me for complaining because of my length, oooooooooo, so help me....!  Now...think hard. Someone has SOMETHING! Give it up. I'm all ears.

*Disclaimer: I may come back to my senses once it's detangled. In that case, please excuse the dramafest. But in the meantime, *sigh* I'm waiting...


----------



## constance (Aug 12, 2011)

I used a blow dryer on cool and a curling iron to straighten my hair…ok, to get it straighter than it was.  Before the humidity got to it it was full WL with the longest parts slightly past WL. (My hair has always been poof bouffant even with anti humidity serums and high heat.) The last two times I straightened was Feb and Dec.  I used the same equipment in Feb but a CHI in Dec. I was somewhat startled to find end breakage in Jan after using the CHI in Dec so I had to retire that pricey tool. I think my reasoning (in using the CHI at all) was that I only straightened 3x a year, ps 95% of the time, and used heat protectant the few times I straightened.  The only damage sustained by my hair was my hair dye used to cover my grey.  Well, since the hair dye is staying the heat must be minimal.  My last trim was 10/09.  I'm predicting I'll hit HL 6/12 or a yr from now, which is ok.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 12, 2011)

NJoy said:


> I...have had....ENOUGH!!!!!  Enough I tell you! My hair is tangling like nobody's business. I do everything that I've been doing to detangle in the shower but my hair wants to dred. My relaxed strands look pitiful and it's only compounded by my length being hijacked by the fricken dredding.
> 
> My hair was growing while relaxed and I didnt have to worry about ripping it out while detangling. If somebody doesn't tell me right now what I can spray on my hair to make the clumps just fall loose I'm going to do something drastic.! Drastic I say!! :jaws:
> 
> ...



NJoy 
Breathe mammi dang!!! And don't do anything drastic yet try these first a I guarantee one of these tips will work. 
I know transitioning is hard but this is the test. This is where where you woman up and tackle those tangles or fall back to relaxing. 
Ok heres my tips to help w detangling at this difficult stage. 

1. Get a detangling spray or make one with avj water and oil or 
Water glycerin type product like scurl or just evoo and water that's for slip don't worry about oily hair that's what you want now mega slip to detangle. 

2. Try to make and keep your hair in 4-8  sections as you work through and detangle. And when is drying keep it sectioned in 6-8 large braids Once you have a part done section it off with a clip or something   you are no longer dealing with relaxed hair it's more natural than relaxed and you are also dealing with dreaded pun inteded scab hair which is a mother blanker. It's worse then any 5z hair type could ever be cause it's your hair going through relaxer withdrawals.

3. Make sure your try to finger comb from ends to root before using a WIDE tooth comb to detangle again from ends to root. If you have a denman use that last in the same way ends to roots slow and easy take your time and spray often don't work on dry hair.  it will be a JOB but the first time is hardest you will and can work through this. 

4. Put on some of your fab music and put that ipod on continuous or a fav DVD movie like I said it's a J O B so try to keep your moral up. 
Above all be patient keep that hair oiled and wet keep the sections separate and work on them 1 at a time.  
And don't do anything boneheaded before talking to us or calling on Jesus for strength. Jk
HTH


----------



## NikkiGirl (Aug 12, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> Got a mini chop yesterday so now I'm officially on cheerleader status for you HL Challengers
> 
> BUT...I'm not leaving without a question!
> 
> ...



I agree with BostonMaria, buy a satin bonnet and sleep with that and also, keep your ends up. I try to find things to do with my hair to keep my ends up, because if your hair is prone to splits, even rubbing against clothing can cause splits and ssk's. Also use oil on the ends, I would rather have greasy hair, it's not down much anyone, than a loss in retention.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 12, 2011)

constance
Gorgeous thick hair I'm lovin it pouff and all 
I'm sure if you pull thends down well see it's full WL and it looks like full WL anyways. 
Congratz.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 12, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> Thanks ladies. I appreciate it more than you know & I'll definitely be doing that. @BostonMaria & @FoxxyLocs - how often do you wear your hair down & how often do you use heat to style?



I used heat this month for the first time since my BC. You don't have to be that drastic though. I think once a month is ok, but the longer you can go without it, the better.

I rarely wear my hair down when I'm outside the house. Its usually buns or updos. I would say I wear it down maybe once or twice a month. Part of that is because I'm not good at styling though. If I could make it look nice, I'd probably wear it down more often.

ETA: NJoy - I've been detangling with aloe vera juice and coconut oil. It really worked wonders for my hair. I cut my detangling time from 2-3 hours down to 30 minutes. I've tried it 3 times so far and got the same results each time. The key for me is to saturate my dry hair with aloe, instead of just spraying some on wet hair. Then I put the coconut oil on top and let it sit for an hour before combing.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Aug 12, 2011)

constance, I agree with Lucia, your hair is beautiful and thick.  And thanks for the tips on detangling Lucia. I have been transitioning, this December will be two years since my last relaxer and my hair is tangling more than ever. I hope it will get better as I get rid of the relaxed ends.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 12, 2011)

NJoy 
You prob know this already but when washing or CW rinsing out the oil don't let your entire hair loose wash in 4-6  sections  1 section at a time 
later you can progress  to less sections. keep he clips handy 
I still CW in 2 sections 1 at a time I never let it all hang loose


----------



## NJoy (Aug 12, 2011)

wyldcurlz, moisturizing and baggying my end kept them split-free.

constance, girl, that's some thick hair. Love it!

Lucia, pray for me, girl. I'm a wreck ova here. For the record, I tried aloe/water mix, since aloe juice usually helps. Covered that in DC and let it sit for a couple hours. My hair dug in. Did and oil rinse, added more conditioner. Clumped even more and scoffed at me. Tried finger detangling as much as possible before bringing in the wide tooth comb. Got frustrated and put it up in 2 sections (couldn't make more than that). Decided to reapproach when I'm not so frustrated. Otherwise, I'm sure to make boneheaded move, girl. 

FoxxyLocs, I'll try your technique for sure. I'm not doing anything else with this hair tonight. It's airdrying. I'll try in the morning.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 12, 2011)

NJoy
I'm praying for you.  I know you can get through this  Whatever is in your hair now just let it rest for awhile then like you said try again. Do you have evoo or some other med heavy good slip oil Spray with that and leave it in don't try and rinse yet. if you rush this it will go badly really fast.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 13, 2011)

NJoy I know you like stretching, but maybe your hair needs to be relaxed every 12 weeks.  When was the last time you texlaxed?


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> I am doing pretty good right now. I usually get my growth spurt in the fall months. It's weird, but I never noticed until I was actively watching my hair grow and measuring. Anyway, I have been wearing my hair straight the last couple of weeks, sometimes in a bun, sometimes out. I go on vacation to San Juan on Monday, so I will definitely be back to my curls then. And you are lucky, I have to shave almost everyday. I don't know why, it has always been that way. One day I will invest in laser hair removal. That would be great!




Well I spoke to soon because now I have to shave under my arms everyday erplexed  oh well. One of my friends does laser hair removal. She swears by it.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm on vacay and have been for the past week and my hair has been acting right the whole time. I did wash and go's while we were staying on the beach. My husband really likes the wash and go look. He also likes the messy bun I put it in when I'm tired of wearing the wash and go hair down. Today we are in another state so I'm sitting here under my dryer with rollers. It's not as humid here so I will be wearing it down this weekend.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 13, 2011)

Coming out of lurk mode for you NJoy because I definitely understand what you're going through.

After 6 months post, no amount of detangler or aloe vera juice or oil would detangle my hair. All those things sound like jokes to me. 

Saturating your hair in conditioner overnight is the best bet but it has to be the RIGHT conditioner. ALL conditioners are not going to create slip for you. Usually Lekair Cholesterol does it for me which is great because it's cheap. The popular slippy ones never worked for me. 

You also need MORE sections. The times when my hair was truly matted while transitioning, I needed at LEAST 12 sections ( I currently wash my hair in 12 sections as well and its still easy peasy). So the first detangling will take time. You need to apply the conditioner in those sections (however many you determine is enough but I recommend 12) and braid or twist each after you've applied the conditioner like the relaxer method. Leave it on for some hours or overnight. THEN you can detangle, braid it back in as many sections, shampoo, condition AGAIN, rinse, and apply your leave in in those 12 sections while finger combing (you can comb through again if you want but I don't because I don't like spending ALL day on my hair).

Finger detangling at this point (in those sections) should be easy and you can proceed to style as usual (i.e. leave each section loose after you complete it...or braid it back for a braidout. Whatever) 

After you just spent literally 2 days detangling, you don't EVER want to go through that again.

1. Why are you letting your hair get like that? How often are you detangling or finger combing? What styles are you doing when your hair gets like that and how are you tying your hair up at night?

I guess the answers to those questions will determine how to prevent the stuff from happening. But I haven't had an issue since my last crises. Don't know how many months post I was at the time. I'm only APL now but I still use the same washing technique (NOT the one I posted but the preventative method) and I don't have to deal with my hair tangling much and I only detangle once a month now.

HTH! If not, I'm getting back to my books lol

ETA: The last time you soaked your hair in condish, was your hair wet or dry before you applied the conditioner? Did you mix oil in it? (BIG No no for me) And don't forget to use water while your sectioning your hair off (sectioning IMO takes the biggest amount of time because you have to pull at the roots)


----------



## NJoy (Aug 13, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> @NJoy I know you like stretching, but maybe your hair needs to be relaxed every 12 weeks. When was the last time you texlaxed?


 
@BostonMaria
My last texlax (and it was a light one at that) was 4/19. So I'm 16 wks and 4 days post. I don't particularly "like" stretching but, I didn't really have problems until after 4-5 mos post the last time so, I was gonna hang in there til 5 mos post. erplexed I'm thinking the problem has something to do with the light texlaxed hair. If I'm relaxing, maybe I should just relax and then try to build up the hair with henna and silk in my DC. 




LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Coming out of lurk mode for you @NJoy because I definitely understand what you're going through.
> 
> After 6 months post, no amount of detangler or aloe vera juice or oil would detangle my hair. All those things sound like jokes to me.
> 
> ...


 

@LaFemmeNaturelle
Girl, I remember some of the issues you posted about. I'm feeling exactly like that. I haven't even looked at my hair this morning. I'm not even interested to tell you the truth. I have it in two sections, because that's all that I could do last night. The ng seems ok but it's the texlaxed areas that are tangled and feel matted today. Last time that happened, I just let it dry overnight and slowly detangled the next day. Because I had oil rinsed, detangling wasn't too terrible. So, I'm hoping that's the case today. But, yeah, adding oil seemed to make it clump together. Works well for my ng, which I seem to have a nice bit of, and my relaxed ends dry stuck together but comb free easily. It's the texlaxed hair that's giving me drama.

Posting that really makes me think that I should do a corrective to reach my goal and then decide whether I want to transition from there. If so, do a straight transition without any texlaxing. My ng seems unaffected right now. I'll have a better idea when I get around to taking a look at my hair. I 

I must repeat, I have never lost this much hair in the shower while relaxed. And I know that my hair won't look so bad when it's dry because it dries looking way thicker than when it's wet. But even looking at my last length check pic, I can see that my hemline is getting thinner. I blamed that on the wreckless way that I ripped thru my hair when my mom was sick but, maybe it's not just that. But then again, my hair's layered so... whatever.

Back to your questions. Since I'm not wearing my hair out, I'm not detangling or cowashing as often as usual. My hair may has been neglected for about 4 days before DC last night. I had it in two braids in the back that I pinned up and would put a decorative accessory so that my braids were like a hammock for the accessory (flower or flower-type bow). And, I'd use a satin scarf at night. No baggying during the summer. Can't hack it.

I planned to blow out or flat iron my roots so that I can get someone to cornrow my hair. Seems like a good plan. But, I'm not that patient and the more my hair clumped, the more frustrated I got. Oil rinsing helped the hair slip apart the last time this happened. But it took patience. I just didn't feel like it this time. The slip was not as easy. *sigh* Ah well.

ETA: Last time I soaked in condish, I sprayed my hair with and aloe/water mix, let that sit, so it wasn't wet. More dampish. Then I applied condish and let it sit for a few hours under a cap. The oil came after I rinsed the condish and did an oil rinse. That's really when the clumping started. So I started massaging the clumps to get the hair fully coated so that it would slide more easily. Worked before. Not this time. I'm about to check this craziness now. We'll see.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Aug 13, 2011)

NJoy when my hair tangled really bad a few years ago I used Roux Porosity Control to slowly detangle over like 3days. My hair was damp/dry whatever worked for that area. Oh and a small tooth comb to slowly comb out some areas, others I detangled with my fingers sliding strands out one at a time. It was along process but I didn't loose more than what was normal shedding. It can be done.

Sent from my Zio using Zio


----------



## NJoy (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback. When I took the scarf off, all looked well. But, lurking beneath was some matting. I left it alone and was tempted to continue doing so til I felt like dealing with it. But, I suppose it needs to be done. I'm trying FoxxyLocs technique now. Saturated it with aloe juice and then coconut oil. I'm about to hop into a relaxing bath. I'll try detangling after that. If that doesn't work, I did run into a concoction that worked on a detangling nightmare that I faced earlier this year. The main ingredient is patience. I've looked thru my stash and just can't find any. There's a little left in me so, let's hope it's enough.

Anywho, I got the concoction from PJaye's post. It really did work but it took awhile. Ah well, off to my bath and then to undo this mess.

Side note: Besides the relaxed ends, my dried hair (well, the hair that's not caught up in the matting) really did look spirally and beautiful. Hmmm...


----------



## NJoy (Aug 14, 2011)

7:10 am.  70% detangled.  Going to bed.  On a good note, my hair has grown.  'course, so have these bags under my eyes.  G'nite.  er....g'morning.  

Sheesh.  I guess I won't be making it to church today.  Ah well.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Aug 14, 2011)

^^  Did it really take all night to detangle?

Oooh, just read above, i didn't realize you had serious matting. I hope you were able to get most of it out with the least damage. Good luck on the rest that's left.


----------



## Cocoeuro (Aug 14, 2011)

Bumping....I'm no where near HL..but I'm really enjoying reading these posts.  Yes I've read from the first post.  I've read all day yesterday, like I was reading a novel lol...I'll be lurking and cheering you ladies on.  


Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## NJoy (Aug 14, 2011)

Me again.  Just woke up around 3:30 and don't really feel like detangling right now.  LOL @ my drama posts.  This is not my first detangling nightmare and somehow I have the feeling it won't be the last. 

It has made me realize that I really need to get back on my hair game.  I just haven't been motivated to the level of care of last year.  Maybe because it's so much hair, I don't know.  But, I had time to think about some things I should've done.  Main thing, I can't remember the last time I clarified.  Not that it hasn't been done in 100 years.  Just that with all the busyness of getting my kids ready to go back to school and trying to get my fitness on, I just can't remember. PLUS, I used milk to relax my ng.  Worked fine but now I read that milk causes build up.  So, I have to clarify this stuff.  Especially after using 50-11 things to detangle.

I haven't lost a crazy amount of hair detangling so, that's good.  But I know that I did hear some snap, crackles and pop.  Part of my punishment, I suppose.

I wore a plastic cap last night to protect my pillows from all the oil and stuff in my hair so, the remaining matting feels softer.  I'll try detangling and see how that works.  Otherwise, I'll let it dry and dry detangle with Silken Child spray.  That was working pretty well last night.  I lost less hair with that than I did with all the concoctions on the other side of my head.

All that to say, hello ladies.  I'm baaaack!  Stay tuned as the drama continues.  (cue the music).

Oh, and boy do I feel well rested.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 15, 2011)

Just stopping in to drop off some pics  Today I rinsed my dc out that I had in overnight (Aubrey GPB) did a cowash(giovanni 50:50) and then detangled added leave in (giovanni direct) and put my hair in four plaits after it dried I took the braids down and put my hair in a banana clip I pinned up some of my ends because some of them were looking a lil scraggly. And smoothed my edges with my home made gel (aloe vera gel, jojoba oil, glycerin, and gust gum).

So this is kinda like a braid out banana clip ponytail but with some ends tucked in. Tonight I'm going to re-braid some of it and take them down in the morning so I can get this same wavy kinda look tomorrow.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 15, 2011)

NJoy 
I knew you'd get through it glad eveythings alright 

mEmYSELFaNDj 
Gorgeous hair Im on step 1 of operation flat iron my hair @ work today DC yesterday will CW tommorow then decide on air drying or blow out before flat ironing. Decisions decisions. I still have short hairs popping up I think I need o switch up my buns and lay off the Eco styler a while but  it might be from past   weave install removal. Anyways I'm going to get those hairs on the teamlonghair soon enough.  
I haven't used Eco styler all week I've been experimenting with stuff I already have like avg Shea butter and oil tie down w scarf  Well see how it holds up on humid days.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 15, 2011)

Lucia said:


> @NJoy
> I knew you'd get through it glad eveythings alright
> 
> Lucia
> ...


----------



## Lucia (Aug 15, 2011)

NJoy 
I know that detangling weekend was A J O B 
So you're really transitioning now? I know I'm late


----------



## NJoy (Aug 15, 2011)

Lucia said:


> @NJoy
> I know that detangling weekend was A J O B
> So you're really transitioning now? I know I'm late


 
Uh, no.  Not officially transitioning til I reach my goal length.  But eventually....maybe.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Aug 16, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Just stopping in to drop off some pics  Today I rinsed my dc out that I had in overnight (Aubrey GPB) did a cowash(giovanni 50:50) and then detangled added leave in (giovanni direct) and put my hair in four plaits after it dried I took the braids down and put my hair in a banana clip I pinned up some of my ends because some of them were looking a lil scraggly. And smoothed my edges with my home made gel (aloe vera gel, jojoba oil, glycerin, and gust gum).
> 
> So this is kinda like a braid out banana clip ponytail but with some ends tucked in. Tonight I'm going to re-braid some of it and take them down in the morning so I can get this same wavy kinda look tomorrow.



I am loving your puff. So thick and pretty.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 16, 2011)

Im itching to try flat ironing again. Its been two weeks. I said I was going to wait a month, but I really want to get it straight so that I can get a good trim. I feel like once I get it straightened I'm going to see that my ends are in terrible shape. Not sure if I'm being paranoid or what. I'm going to try to hold out for two more weeks though. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Cocoeuro (Aug 16, 2011)

Njoy....Question...have you ever tried detangling your hair with a slippery conditioner while soaking wet?  Just wondering

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## NJoy (Aug 16, 2011)

Cocoeuro said:


> Njoy....Question...have you ever tried detangling your hair with a slippery conditioner while soaking wet? Just wondering
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


 
Yep. That's how I usually detangle. But, when my hair dreds up like that, trying to detangle in the shower takes a long time and I get frustrated and freak out when I see lots of hair accumulating in the hair catcher in my shower.

I think I'm going to tough it out and start transitioning, knowing that I'm going to lose some relaxed ends in the process. I think I have to focus on a strategy to keep my hair stretched to prevent this sort of tangling while looking presentable. Oh yeah, and reassess the products used.

ETA: But I hate the idea of having to flat iron natural hair to get it to hang. erplexed


----------



## Cocoeuro (Aug 17, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Yep. That's how I usually detangle. But, when my hair dreds up like that, trying to detangle in the shower takes a long time and I get frustrated and freak out when I see lots of hair accumulating in the hair catcher in my shower.
> 
> I think I'm going to tough it out and start transitioning, knowing that I'm going to lose some relaxed ends in the process. I think I have to focus on a strategy to keep my hair stretched to prevent this sort of tangling while looking presentable. Oh yeah, and reassess the products used.
> 
> ETA: But I hate the idea of having to flat iron natural hair to get it to hang. erplexed



Ohhhh wow....when I was transitioning my daughter from a relaxer her relaxed hair was so fragile, it broke off at the crown from detangling, but it's all good she now as healthy mbl all natural hair......i'm natural and I stretch my hair by rollersetting then I do braid outs.  Before I used to braid it wet and I was not retaining any length because it was breaking from the all the coils in the strand.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## NJoy (Aug 17, 2011)

Cocoeuro said:


> Ohhhh wow....when I was transitioning my daughter from a relaxer her relaxed hair was so fragile, it broke off at the crown from detangling, but it's all good she now as healthy mbl all natural hair......i'm natural and I stretch my hair by rollersetting then I do braid outs. Before I used to braid it wet and I was not retaining any length because *it was breaking from the all the coils in the strand*.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


 
Cocoeuro

What does this mean?


----------



## Cocoeuro (Aug 17, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Cocoeuro
> 
> What does this mean?



What does what mean?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## NJoy (Aug 17, 2011)

Cocoeuro said:


> What does what mean?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V



The part of your original quote that I bolded.  You said "it was breaking from all the coils in the strand.  Can you elaborate?


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 17, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj your hair is gorgeous!  Your texture is very similar to mine.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 18, 2011)

Updated in the TL Let's get it crakin thread 
link in my siggy


----------



## Cocoeuro (Aug 18, 2011)

NJoy said:


> The part of your original quote that I bolded.  You said "it was breaking from all the coils in the strand.  Can you elaborate?



Ohhhh...i don't see any text bolded on my phone.  Drying my hair in curly sets, caused the coils/curls/waves to intertwine with each other so whenever I would manipulate my hair (taking down or resetting my style) those strands that formed together would snap off.  I used to hear the snapping and crackling, soooo not a good sound.  And broken hairs would be everywhere

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## NikkiGirl (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey, how is everyone doing with their hair? I haven't seen many posts in here in the last few days. My hair is seriously getting to me.  I usually detangle once a week and it is taking longer and longer to detangle. It isn't matted or anything, but it tangles so easily.  I am going to the gym tonight and when I get back I am going to try oil rinsing. Hopefullly that helps. Anyway, what is going on with you ladies and your hair? Updates .


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 25, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> Hey, how is everyone doing with their hair? I haven't seen many posts in here in the last few days. My hair is seriously getting to me.  I usually detangle once a week and it is taking longer and longer to detangle. It isn't matted or anything, but it tangles so easily.  I am going to the gym tonight and when I get back I am going to try oil rinsing. Hopefullly that helps. Anyway, what is going on with you ladies and your hair? Updates .



NikkiGirl hang in there with the transitioning. Its not for the faint of heart!  Maybe you need to change your conditioner to something with more slip.

My hair is ok.  I was going to rollerset today, but its going to rain so I am not going to bother.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 25, 2011)

NikkiGirl 
It's the 2 diff textures maki hyoid hair tangle 
O did sort of update in my fotki


----------



## NikkiGirl (Aug 25, 2011)

Lucia said:


> @NikkiGirl
> It's the 2 diff textures maki hyoid hair tangle
> O did sort of update in my fotki


 
Yea, most people that have transitioned have told me it was much better once they were completely natural. I will check out your Fotki.  I love looking at hair pics!


----------



## NJoy (Aug 25, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> Hey, how is everyone doing with their hair? I haven't seen many posts in here in the last few days. My hair is seriously getting to me.  I usually detangle once a week and it is taking longer and longer to detangle. It isn't matted or anything, but it tangles so easily.  I am going to the gym tonight and when I get back I am going to try oil rinsing. Hopefullly that helps. Anyway, what is going on with you ladies and your hair? Updates .


NikkiGirl

I've been wondering why things were so quiet too. All's well on this end. I'm still in twists and just waiting on my steamer to show up. I'll probably cowash later this evening. IDK.



Lucia said:


> @NikkiGirl
> It's the 2 diff textures maki hyoid hair tangle
> O did sort of update in my fotki


 
Lucia 
True. And speaking of texture. Wowee! Your hair is thiiiiick! Nice update.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Aug 25, 2011)

Lucia, I agree with NJoy, you have beautiful thick hair!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 25, 2011)

I've just been protective styling and low manipulation styling for the past month. Its been going fine. I've been able to try out a few different styles and it's been fun. BUT I am dying to flat iron my hair, I want to straighten it so bad, which is dumb because I really only straighten to see progress and I know I dont have that much progress in just a month(since I last flat ironed). hahhaa

I have vowed to not flat iron my hair until I get a new flat iron, and I am intentionally waiting to purchase it, to keep myself from flat ironing before the end of the year. Another deterrent to keep myself from flat ironing is, I told myself the next time I flat iron I MUST cut my hair to even out my layers. And I am in no way, shape, or form ready to do that right now, so that is keeping me away from just picking up the flat iron I have at home and just straightening my hair now. 

It's ashame that I'm over here making deals with myself about my hair. haha


----------



## Lucia (Aug 25, 2011)

NJoy said:


> NikkiGirl
> 
> I've been wondering why things were so quiet too. All's well on this end. I'm still in twists and just waiting on my steamer to show up. I'll probably cowash later this evening. IDK.
> 
> ...





NikkiGirl said:


> Lucia, I agree with NJoy, you have beautiful thick hair!




Thanks ladies 
I never thought my hair would get thicker but it never stops amazing me
You know some days I just can't deal with it so it's wet bun or ponytail or 2 braids
A freind of mine nicknamed my hair that hair cause its so thick girl u got that hair 
Not my hair but that like it has a life of it's own.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Aug 25, 2011)

DD gave me a scalp massage with JBC OIL and peppermint oil mix. It felt so good but now my scalp is itchy and tingling. I was actually just finger detangeling and wondering if I should do one last cowash before relaxing.

Sent from my Zio


----------



## NJoy (Aug 30, 2011)

Good morning, Ladies.  Well, it looks like my hair is touching the top of my hips.  But, wet and layered the relaxed ends feel so pitiful.  I know that it looks thicker when dried but, I'm really toying with the idea of trimmimg back 1.5 - 2 inches.  Really I want to go ahead ad BC all the relaxed ends so that I can be done with the demarcation jazz. I'm so tired of being concerned about it.  Plus, my daughter BC'd and is loving it.  She says it changed her life. 

I'm trying to hang on until the new year.  Just hatng to see these pitiful ends. What say you?


----------



## constance (Aug 30, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Really I want to go ahead ad BC all the relaxed ends so that I can be done with the demarcation jazz. I'm so tired of being concerned about it.  Plus, my daughter BC'd and is loving it.  She says it changed her life.
> 
> I'm trying to hang on until the new year.  Just hatng to see these pitiful ends. What say you?



Congratulations on reaching HL, NJoy! I say wait until the end of the year to trim.


----------



## ~You Da Truth~ (Aug 30, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Good morning, Ladies.  Well, it looks like my hair is touching the top of my hips.  But, wet and layered the relaxed ends feel so pitiful.  I know that it looks thicker when dried but, I'm really toying with the idea of trimmimg back 1.5 - 2 inches.  Really I want to go ahead ad BC all the relaxed ends so that I can be done with the demarcation jazz. I'm so tired of being concerned about it.  Plus, my daughter BC'd and is loving it.  She says it changed her life.
> 
> I'm trying to hang on until the new year.  Just hatng to see these pitiful ends. What say you?




 Congratulations!!!


----------



## NJoy (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok so maybe I should leave my hair alone more. It seems like everytime I do something to it like cowash or detangle, I whine like a baby about how pitiful it looks. And then, when it dries, it looks oh so much better.

I am going to suck it up and keep growing, as planned, and do a trim at the beginning of the year.

I don't think I'll officially claim hip until I see it comfortably past the top of my hipbone. Who knows. Maybe I am a bit longer if I flat ironed it. But, we know I'm not going to do that... (or will I. Muahahhahahah!!!).

One thing I know for sure is my ponytails (sporting 2 right now) look fabulous!  

I'm in the HYH challange and think I may go back to my 1/2 wigs to keep myself from pulling and checking my hair like I am (couldn't resist checking today to make sure I wasn't trippin).

I'm VERY excited and can't WAIT to see full HL by the end of this year. Hopefully I can continue to hold off using heat until my year end reveal. Oooooo! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm doing okay I guess. This month has been so busy so my hair has been in a bun for like 3 weeks. I will update sometime soon although I don't think it will be that drastic since my last one.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Sep 2, 2011)

Congrats @NJoy, I can't wait to see pics. 

I am wearing my hair in braids. I originally braided it after detangling one night after the shower and put it in a pony and went to bed like that. However, I got up the next morning and thought "Hmm, wouldn't it be easy just to leave these in". Now, I will tell everyone I am not a braids girl. That is just me, but it is EASY. I tie it down and go the next morning. I am liking it. And it is preventing me from cutting right now. I am going to see where I am by year's end and then decide what to do from there. I have been protective styling for a long time and I am getting tired of it and want to enjoy my hair.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 2, 2011)

I need to put a weave in QUICK!! Otherwise I am guaranteed to flat iron soon. And I really want to wait until years end before I flat iron again. But OMG the flat iron is calling my name. And IDK why because I probably wont even wear it straight for a long time, probably only like a week. The only reason I havent done the weave already is, i am too darn tired and really dont feel like self installing my weave, doing the base braids is so time consuming, but I dont trust anybody else to do it.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 2, 2011)

Notice my siggy pic? I'm rocking a new PS. Creta Girl by FreeTress. Oh, you can tell me NOTHIN, honey. I feel Divalicious!!!

Time to get my wig collection up because I'm wigging it til the end of the year...mostly.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 2, 2011)

^^ I see you NJoy looking like one of Beyonce's back up dancers. Go head girl!! Cute!!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 2, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> ^^ I see you @NJoy looking like one of Beyonce's back up dancers. Go head girl!! Cute!!


 
 Except, I'd never be backup to anyone. This is front and center, Diana-style Diva.  *snaps*


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 2, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Notice my siggy pic? I'm rocking a new PS. Creta Girl by FreeTress. Oh, you can tell me NOTHIN, honey. I feel Divalicious!!!
> 
> Time to get my wig collection up because I'm wigging it til the end of the year...mostly.



I love it!

Hope everyone is doing well. I just deep conditioned my hair and later on tonight I am going to rollerset.  My hair has been up in a bun these past few days.  Fall is around the corner and I'm looking forward to better hair days. The spring and summer does a number of my hair and it frizzes up like crazy.  I am still on the fence on whether to BKT or not.  Yes I've read and heard all of the warnings LOL and that's why I haven't done it yet.


----------



## Ms Lala (Sep 3, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> @Ms Lala Looks like  you have a little over a month left before you baby is born. My hair didn't grow too much when I had my daughters. It seems as tho my growth spurt associated with being pregnant only happened when I had my son. Not sure why.




It's helpful to know it's not just me.  I eat right and take my vitamins so I I know that's not the issue.  However my hair has pretty much stopped shedding over the past month.  It's actually kind of annoying because my hair is super thick at the roots now making it hard to comb.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 3, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Except, I'd never be backup to anyone. This is front and center, Diana-style Diva.  *snaps*



Lol that's right girl!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 3, 2011)

Ms Lala said:


> It's helpful to know it's not just me. I eat right and take my vitamins so I I know that's not the issue. However my hair has pretty much stopped shedding over the past month. It's actually kind of annoying because my hair is super thick at the roots now making it hard to comb.


 
OMG Ms Lala! Any day now! I'm so excited for you! Wishing you a safe delivery of a healthy lil one. And sending 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_ (((easy labor vibes)))_


----------



## Lucia (Sep 3, 2011)

Congratz NJoy on reaching HL. 
Love the wig, very divalicious


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello Ladies I am braided back up and under my Fantasia Wig 
I feel so much better and plan on wearing my wigs until about April of 2012. I will wear it for 3 weeks then take it out Wash, deep condition and slap on a half wig  then back up in braids for 3 weeks and same routine over until then.

I am shooting for WHIP Length


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 4, 2011)

I am still on board for HL. I've just decided to ease off doing much, I've had a lot of length retention since my heavy trim in late May but my concern is thickness retention. No point in reaching almost hip once again with SKINNY ends. I will almost definitely be very near to hip by late December if not sooner but I need to find a way to keep my ends thick. Right now, I'm experimenting with curlformers as a way to avoid heat on most of my length (i still iron the roots, i consider it heat training )

Just went to the mirror to verify and I am at waist again, not full but the back is and the sides are midback. This is probably the third time in the past 3 years that I've been here and this time my hair is the most even it's been so fingers crossed I can continue with this evenness. The trims paid off I think.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 4, 2011)

I need to keep my butt in here to remind me of my goals or I fall off lol.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 4, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> I love it!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I just deep conditioned my hair and later on tonight I am going to rollerset.  My hair has been up in a bun these past few days.  *Fall is around the corner and I'm looking forward to better hair days. The spring and summer does a number of my hair and it frizzes up like crazy.*  I am still on the fence on whether to BKT or not.  Yes I've read and heard all of the warnings LOL and that's why I haven't done it yet.


LOL, this is so me.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 4, 2011)

Looking for some motivation to do something to my hair today....blaaaahhh.

It's gloomy outside and inside. I feel a nap coming on.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Sep 6, 2011)

I am still wearing my hair in braids. They are really not cute, but who cares, I am thinking long-term goals people. LOL. Anyway, I am comtemplating growing until the end of the year and cutting back to MBL and then growing for six months and in June, cutting back again and one more cut at year's end next year and hopefully by then I will have all the relaxed ends gone. I am not committed to it yet though. I washed my hair last night and braided it back up. I used Silicon Mix to condition and my hair feels super soft.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey my long haired womenz how are yall? 

I took a few pics. Not really moved about my progress. I just want my ends to be better ugh. They don't even lay right like they are suppose to. They just flip and flop. I really don't know how to explain it. I have light floaty hair which I wish was heavy,but it feels really healthy none the less. When you look at my pics you can see that my hair from my crown is a little shorter than the nape hairs. I did a very small dust after looking at the pics. Yeah I know I was suppose to put the scissors down until Dec . But it's hard . I promise it was a really light dusting. Can't wait until my ends are as full as the rest of the part of my hair.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Sep 8, 2011)

OOOH, OOOH! Your hair is gorgeous MariposaSexyGirl and you are hiplength. I don't see anything at all wrong with your hair, it just looks fine in texture.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 8, 2011)

MariposaSexyGirl
Congratz on reaching HL
Don't worry about the slight unevenness those crown hairs will catch up, just put it up in a ponytail or bun or whatever style so you don't focus on it, the nape is your lead section.  
You'll be full HL in no time.


----------



## tenderheaded (Sep 8, 2011)

Congrats MariposaSexyGirl! You've got as whole lot of hair at hip length! I wish I had more than 3 strings, but I keep telling myself the slow growers will catch up!!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 8, 2011)

Woohoo!  Looking good @MariposaSexyGirl.  Your hair looks fabulous!  Congrats on Hip Length!! :woohoo:


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 8, 2011)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Hey my long haired womenz how are yall?
> 
> I took a few pics. Not really moved about my progress. I just want my ends to be better ugh. They don't even lay right like they are suppose to. They just flip and flop. I really don't know how to explain it. I have light floaty hair which I wish was heavy,but it feels really healthy none the less. When you look at my pics you can see that my hair from my crown is a little shorter than the nape hairs. I did a very small dust after looking at the pics. Yeah I know I was suppose to put the scissors down until Dec . But it's hard . I promise it was a really light dusting. Can't wait until my ends are as full as the rest of the part of my hair.


 
MariposaSexyGirl 

Beautiful as always


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Sep 8, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> OOOH, OOOH! Your hair is gorgeous MariposaSexyGirl and you are hiplength. I don't see anything at all wrong with your hair, it just looks fine in texture.



Thank you! Yes my hair is on the fine side with a little medium strands mixed in.



Lucia said:


> MariposaSexyGirl
> Congratz on reaching HL
> Don't worry about the slight unevenness those crown hairs will catch up, just put it up in a ponytail or bun or whatever style so you don't focus on it, the nape is your lead section.
> You'll be full HL in no time.



Thanks Lucia! I will be keeping it bunned mostly. I checked out your fotki your hair is growing nicely and it's so full and thick.



tenderheaded said:


> Congrats MariposaSexyGirl! You've got as whole lot of hair at hip length! I wish I had more than 3 strings, but I keep telling myself the slow growers will catch up!!



Oh trust it will catch up. I remember when I only had a few strands touching lol.



NJoy said:


> Woohoo!  Looking good @MariposaSexyGirl.  Your hair looks fabulous!  Congrats on Hip Length!! :woohoo:



Thanks! You look hawt in your siggy.



JJamiah said:


> MariposaSexyGirl
> 
> Beautiful as always



Thanks JJamiah! How is your workouts going? You look thinner there in your siggy .


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 8, 2011)

MariposaSexyGirl


MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Thank you! Yes my hair is on the fine side with a little medium strands mixed in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I is I is LOL, BMI is 22. something right now, I have about 2 more lbs before I am DONE. LOL  :woohoo: 

I am now down to 3 days of work out a week and now have to pick up on those calories so I don't lose anymore. Since i am continuing my work out for healthy reasons


----------



## NJoy (Sep 10, 2011)

Thinking of @Ms Lala.  Today's her due date.  Praying all is well and there's a healthy, happy bundle safely delivered by now or very, very soon.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 10, 2011)

Trimming these ends...with no skills.  I think I can. I think I can. I think I can...


----------



## WyrdWay (Sep 11, 2011)

NJoy

You can do it! Just put your back into it!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Shadiyah (Sep 11, 2011)

Loveing this thread!!!!!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 11, 2011)

My poor hair has been neglected these last 2 wks preparing for myself and the kids going back to school. Plus I'm still stretching and don't like rushing when dealing with this much NG or any for that matter. Right now I'm about to DC on dry hair with Dabur Amla Oil and Praital Silk Worm Conditioner.

Sent from my Zio


----------



## NJoy (Sep 13, 2011)

My hair is in about 8 braids, which I finally got around to oiling today. I'm really getting the urge to trim 2 to 2.5 inches because that's where my braids seem to go thin.  I'm sure I must have more than that in relaxed ends but still, who wants thin ends.  I don't want to have long hair with raggedy ends. That doesn't even sound cute.  What to do?  What to do? erplexed


----------



## Lucia (Sep 13, 2011)

NJoy
Just dust and wait it out


----------



## NJoy (Sep 13, 2011)

Lucia said:


> @NJoy
> Just dust and wait it out


 
Lucia, I've been dusting over the past few days. That's really why I'm feeling and noticing the ends of my braids. It seems so...harmless. 


On another note, I ordered and am STILL awaiting delivery of my 64 oz bottle of Afro Detangler. How about I get an email telling me that the 64 oz bottle is now $39.99? erplexed Somebody owes me some money or a credit before I cancel my order or something. I can't knowingly pay $55 before receiving my order knowing that it can be purchased for $39.99. I feel cheated. Robbed. Hoodwinked. Run amuck. Shoooooot. I can buy some EVCO with that piece of change... or sum'n.


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 13, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Lucia, I've been dusting over the past few days. That's really why I'm feeling and noticing the ends of my braids. It seems so...harmless.
> 
> 
> On another note, I ordered and am STILL awaiting delivery of my 64 oz bottle of Afro Detangler. How about I get an email telling me that the 64 oz bottle is now $39.99? erplexed Somebody owes me some money or a credit before I cancel my order or something. I can't knowingly pay $55 before receiving my order knowing that it can be purchased for $39.99. I feel cheated. Robbed. Hoodwinked. Run amuck. Shoooooot. I can buy some EVCO with that piece of change... or sum'n.



I've read stories about the Afro Detangler taking weeks or months to arrive. I hope that's not the case with your order. Let us know how you like it. 

My ends look kinda crappy. I'm holding out till I hit hip length but these raggedy ends gotta go in January. It looks really awful. They just look dry and crispy LOL


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Sep 14, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> I've read stories about the Afro Detangler taking weeks or months to arrive. I hope that's not the case with your order. Let us know how you like it.
> 
> My ends look kinda crappy. I'm holding out till I hit hip length but these raggedy ends gotta go in January. It looks really awful. They just look dry and crispy LOL
> 
> ...


 
Well, I realized that I'd ordered it before...way early in my hhj and thought it was just okay. But, I was relaxed then and not dealing with any detangling issues at all.

As for my ends, yeah I hear you. I intended to hold out til January and then get a really good trim but, I'm thinking, since I'm hiding my hair anyway, it might be better to cut and see decent ends when I finally do my reveal than to have my hair a little longer, raggedy and have to cut back for my reveal. *shrugs* I dunno. erplexed


----------



## NJoy (Sep 15, 2011)

So guess what I did? Clipped about an inch or so off of each of my 8 or 9 braids. No uniformity. No taking them down to make sure that I'm doing an even trim. Just straight trippin. Who knows what I'm gonna have when I take these braids down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm hoping that since it's only an inch, it won't make that much of a difference, especially since my hair is layered. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What was I thinking? 

Ah well. It is what it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It doesn't seem like much....total.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm thinking about heat training, or at least wearing my hair straight more often. My old styles just dont look the same at this length. Its much harder to blend all my textures (see blog post for details). 

I'm thinking I will flat iron once a month and wear braided or twisted styles in between.

I finally got a good trim. My ends feel much better. I should be good until december. No pics cuz I'm in the HYH challenge.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 20, 2011)

i might be hip bone length...  i'll be doing an official length check pic today to find out.  but the humidity in india is killing mmy straight hair do lol


oh yeah, sorry i've been m.i.a...  th internet service out here sucks so bad!!!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 20, 2011)

NJoy said:


> So guess what I did? Clipped about an inch or so off of each of my 8 or 9 braids. No uniformity. No taking them down to make sure that I'm doing an even trim. Just straight trippin. Who knows what I'm gonna have when I take these braids down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I've done this before and unless you're addicted to blunt ends you'll be fine, especially if you usually wear your hair natural or in up do's.

i'm thinking about going back to that method because this hunt for blunt ends have set me back so much


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 20, 2011)

I am wigging it up until APRIL, APRIL you hear! I totally was missing it all this year. LOL
I wigged it up towards the ending half which is okay. I love just working out and handling my business without worries about my hair. MY skin is also looking absolutely beautiful. Not that it was bad before but it wasn't as smooth and moisturized


----------



## NikkiGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I'm thinking about heat training, or at least wearing my hair straight more often. My old styles just dont look the same at this length. Its much harder to blend all my textures (see blog post for details).
> 
> I'm thinking I will flat iron once a month and wear braided or twisted styles in between.
> 
> ...


 
I am thinking of wearing my hair straight a little more often as well. I have so tired of wearing my hair up! BORING!


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 21, 2011)

NJoy said:


> So guess what I did? Clipped about an inch or so off of each of my 8 or 9 braids.



Yikes! Well what's done is done. Let us know how it looks. I'm sure its fine.



FoxxyLocs said:


> I'm thinking I will flat iron once a month and wear braided or twisted styles in between.
> 
> I finally got a good trim. My ends feel much better. I should be good until december. No pics cuz I'm in the HYH challenge.



I like to flatiron at least once a month. I find that its easier for me to take care of my hair in a stretched state than it is to allow it to curl on itself. I get more knots that way. My hair still shrinks up to my ears and that's not a good thing  because it causes ssk's.



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> oh yeah, sorry i've been m.i.a...  th internet service out here sucks so bad!!!!!



Mo how is India? How do the people treat you?



JJamiah said:


> I am wigging it up until APRIL, APRIL you hear! I totally was missing it all this year. LOL



Wow that's a long time! I wish you luck!!!  I've been wearing my hair in mostly ponytails. I need to hide my ends more often.



NikkiGirl said:


> I am thinking of wearing my hair straight a little more often as well. I have so tired of wearing my hair up! BORING!



Like I said earlier, wearing it straight helps me out. When I let my hair shrink I find way too much hair on my comb.

AS FOR ME...
I cut bangs, but don't worry I didn't cut anywhere else   Its been hot & humid lately so altho I did a length check my hair is kinda frizzy so I won't be doing a length check till I go to the salon. It looks like I'm about an inch away from hip length... hooray!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 21, 2011)

BostonMaria I am still doing my heavy work outs so I need a careless hair style LOL.
thanks because afterward I think I will be back to bunning it up and wearing it out only for special occasions.


----------



## Dee Raven (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey everyone, seems like we've reached the hump season of the year.  I have been juggling ideas of cutting and relaxing in the last few weeks.  My hair is driving me crazy.  It is super dry right now.  I don't want to straighten because I really think that's why I've had to cut so much this year.  This week I'm going to try sealing with grease.  My mother has been doing this for over a year and her hair is so strong.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 22, 2011)

I have not relaxed yet. Hopefully I'll have time this wknd and i've been thinking of coloring the top portion of my hair. I've been toying with color for years but after giving DD highlights I am sure I am going to finally do them. 
My hair is still in 4 french braids I have just been moisturizing them. 

Sent from my Zio


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Sep 22, 2011)

I washed out my press. Hooray for no heat damage! Having straight hair was cool for a minute, but it was a lot of hair. It was a little overwhelming. I only wore it down for two days and then it was in a bun until I wet it in the shower. I'm going to have my mom braid or twist my hair for me this weekend. I had given up on my twists, but I'm going to try again now that I've gotten my ends trimmed. Maybe I won't have as many issues with knots.

How do you ladies normally wear your straight hair?


----------



## NJoy (Sep 23, 2011)

My hair has really been cooperating with me lately. I DC last night, oiled and detangled. I had no tangling issues, normal shedding and my hair felt long, strong and healthy. I have no complaints and I'm 22 wks into a stretch. Looking good...feeling good.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 24, 2011)

I finally relaxed today at 31 weeks post! I used the Proclaim Argan Oil Mild for the first time on myself and itturned out good. I still use the Pratale Afterglow after rinsing relaxer out before shampooing with the Proclaim Argan Oil Neutralizing shampoo, then I applied Aphoghee 2 minute DC for like 5 minutes. I'm DC now as I type with Proclaim Argan Oil Hydrating Mask under my lovely dryer. 
Oh yeah, I think I'll put my hair in 4 french braids the wk before relaxing because it made everything quick and easy!

Sent from my Zio


----------



## NJoy (Sep 24, 2011)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I finally relaxed today at 31 weeks post! I used the Proclaim Argan Oil Mild for the first time on myself and itturned out good. I still use the Pratale Afterglow after rinsing relaxer out before shampooing with the Proclaim Argan Oil Neutralizing shampoo, then I applied Aphoghee 2 minute DC for like 5 minutes. I'm DC now as I type with Proclaim Argan Oil Hydrating Mask under my lovely dryer.
> Oh yeah, I think I'll put my hair in 4 french braids the wk before relaxing because it made everything quick and easy!
> 
> Sent from my Zio


 
Yay!  I can't wait to see pics! (*smooth hint*)


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 26, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Yay!  I can't wait to see pics! (*smooth hint*)



Umm hellz yeah you can't post something like that and not show pictures! LOL 



~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I finally relaxed today at 31 weeks post! I used the Proclaim Argan Oil Mild for the first time on myself and itturned out good. I still use the Pratale Afterglow after rinsing relaxer out before shampooing with the Proclaim Argan Oil Neutralizing shampoo, then I applied Aphoghee 2 minute DC for like 5 minutes. I'm DC now as I type with Proclaim Argan Oil Hydrating Mask under my lovely dryer.
> Oh yeah, I think I'll put my hair in 4 french braids the wk before relaxing because it made everything quick and easy!
> 
> Sent from my Zio



Looking forward to seeing the results


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't know if I'll make it to HL by thy end of the year. Right now I'm still at WL due to trimming. I'm not doing anymore trims this year, so we'll see. I should at least be close. Is there going to be a TBL 2012 challenge? 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## NJoy (Sep 27, 2011)

Kevin Hart came to Atlanta for one night only on Sunday. I went and there was mad, crazy lines to get in. I spent my time checking out all the weaves and wigs to reassess my length and hemline goals and whether I want to keep these layers or not.

I've decided that I will keep the V shape where the point touches HL and with some layering. I know the tip of my V was touching HL prior to my small trim so, I think I'll definitely meet my goal by year's end. I just hope my hair is thick and full and I hope my ends are in tact. I usually check my ends by using the split ender when my hair's dry and straight. I don't expect that to happen until the end of the year. Ah well. Three whole months. Maybe I can pass my goal and cut back for a nice even hemline. Here's hoping.

*hope*hope*hope*


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 27, 2011)

NJoy said:


> I don't expect that to happen until the end of the year. Ah well. Three whole months. Maybe I can pass my goal and cut back for a nice even hemline. Here's hoping.
> 
> *hope*hope*hope*



I have no doubt you'll surpass it!  Your hair has grown so much in such a short amount of time. 



FoxxyLocs said:


> I don't know if I'll make it to HL by thy end of the year. Right now I'm still at WL due to trimming. I'm not doing anymore trims this year, so we'll see. I should at least be close. Is there going to be a TBL 2012 challenge?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo



I am not sure if I want to grow my hair TBL, but I will continue to not trim (just dusting) and see where it takes me.  Its alot of work working with this hair. I am really hoping that once I am done with Grad school in May I'll have more time to dedicate to my favorite hobby HAIR. Oh and also work on my weight.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey, ladies. 

I am still wearing my hair in braids. I was all excited thinking, I am done with protective styling for a little while, because I was going to straighten. UMMMM.....Let's just say that laziness won out over vanity. I don't have the energy to even wash my hair right now. Yeah, It is dirty and in braids. I don't even care. LOL.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 28, 2011)

My hair's still in braids too. I hate to say braids because that makes it sound like a nice braided doo.  I have 10 random braids. But, because they're long, I can get away with it.  I set the ends on flexirods at night because putting braids together to pin up always leads to shed hairs tangling my braids together. But, I digress...

I cowashed in braids last night, detangled, moisturized and sealed each braid (rebraiding one by one). I snuck a stretched peek at one of the braids in the back and am still amazed at how long my hair is. I can not WAIT to see what I have at the end of the year. I'm not sure that I won't length check at the end of this month but, I won't be able to post the pics til year end because of HYH challenge. But who knows. 

Anyway, I was wondering. So, what happens after I hit my goal length? I highly doubt that I'll want to go on to TL+ so, I guess that means that this is home for me? Anybody else @ home here or are you all moving on to longer lengths?


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Sep 28, 2011)

Maybe there needs to be a maintenance thread for people who have reached their goal length already.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## NikkiGirl (Sep 29, 2011)

NJoy said:


> My hair's still in braids too. I hate to say braids because that makes it sound like a nice braided doo.  I have 10 random braids. But, because they're long, I can get away with it.  I set the ends on flexirods at night because putting braids together to pin up always leads to shed hairs tangling my braids together. But, I digress...
> 
> I cowashed in braids last night, detangled, moisturized and sealed each braid (rebraiding one by one). I snuck a stretched peek at one of the braids in the back and am still amazed at how long my hair is. I can not WAIT to see what I have at the end of the year. I'm not sure that I won't length check at the end of this month but, I won't be able to post the pics til year end because of HYH challenge. But who knows.
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering. So, what happens after I hit my goal length? I highly doubt that I'll want to go on to TL+ so, I guess that means that this is home for me? Anybody else @ home here or are you all moving on to longer lengths?


 
Yeah, my hiar is in random braids as well. I like it though, because when I take it down to wash where are no tangles at all.  This is home for me too. I have to decide what I am doing regarding my natural hair journey/transitioning, etc. So I am no going past hiplength. I don't know if I will make hiplength by the end of the year, but I have enjoyed this thread and will just continue posting here. I have a home.


----------



## brg240 (Sep 30, 2011)

ugh my relaxed hair is breaking off like crazy and the very front which is not relaxed  it's very troubling to me

but here is an update, i'm not sure how well my hair is growing because i'm constantly trimming it.
I straightened my hair with some product i got for free. Omg hate it


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 30, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Maybe there needs to be a maintenance thread for people who have reached their goal length already.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo



This sounds like a good idea, cause I don't plan on going past HL I've thought of TBL but thats not happening cause HL is enough hair to deal with LOL! 

Sent from my Zio


----------



## Lucia (Oct 3, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I don't know if I'll make it to HL by thy end of the year. Right now I'm still at WL due to trimming. I'm not doing anymore trims this year, so we'll see. I should at least be close. Is there going to be a TBL 2012 challenge?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo



There's a Whip length challenge started for 2012
the length passed WL but before Hip length. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=565763




NJoy said:


> My hair's still in braids too. I hate to say braids because that makes it sound like a nice braided doo.  I have 10 random braids. But, because they're long, I can get away with it.  I set the ends on flexirods at night because putting braids together to pin up always leads to shed hairs tangling my braids together. But, I digress...
> 
> I cowashed in braids last night, detangled, moisturized and sealed each braid (rebraiding one by one). I snuck a stretched peek at one of the braids in the back and am still amazed at how long my hair is. I can not WAIT to see what I have at the end of the year. I'm not sure that I won't length check at the end of this month but, I won't be able to post the pics til year end because of HYH challenge. But who knows.
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering. So, what happens after I hit my goal length? I highly doubt that I'll want to go on to TL+ so, I guess that means that this is home for me? Anybody else @ home here or are you all moving on to longer lengths?



TL length is be extra cream on top, I'll be satisfied with full HL especially as thick as my hair is I do like TL as my ultimate goal length. So I think I'll keep my hair between HL and TL. 



FoxxyLocs said:


> Maybe there needs to be a maintenance thread for people who have reached their goal length already.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo



Good idea right now we only have the WL_regime thread and ask a WL and beyond lady. Maybe we should start one for long term longhairs who are maintaining. 



NikkiGirl said:


> Yeah, my hiar is in random braids as well. I like it though, because when I take it down to wash where are no tangles at all.  This is home for me too. I have to decide what I am doing regarding my natural hair journey/transitioning, etc. So I am no going past hiplength. I don't know if I will make hiplength by the end of the year, but I have enjoyed this thread and will just continue posting here. I have a home.




You ladies aren't the only ones who have been "lazy" with their hair. I've given my hair a break from the constant buns and I'm wearing twists and braids and I pin them up during the day to go out.  Sometimes braid-outs & twist-outs. I just DC, CW rinse, apply coconut oil, giovanni direct or AOHSR make 12-16 random braids, bonnet it up and I'm done.


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey ladies! I decided to "treat" myself and get my hair done at the salon. I'm under the dryer and will send pictures when I get home. 

So far I hate the salon experience and don't understand why I torture myself 2x a year. 

brg240 what's wrong with your hair? I think it's gorgeous. Congrats on reaching hip length!

A maintenance thread sounds like a great idea! I def do not want to go past hip length. I'm lazy as it is and my hair still shrinks to my shoulders so there's no point. 


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 4, 2011)

OK here's where I am.  I do need to cut my ends, but I'll do that in January.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 4, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> OK here's where I am. I do need to cut my ends, but I'll do that in January.


 
Beeyooteeful!  Well worth the trouble.  Your hair looks so healthy.  Nice job.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 4, 2011)

brg240 said:


> ugh my relaxed hair is breaking off like crazy and the very front which is not relaxed  it's very troubling to me
> 
> but here is an update, i'm not sure how well my hair is growing because i'm constantly trimming it.
> I straightened my hair with some product i got for free. Omg hate it



Have you tried to make sure your balance of protein and moisture are on course?  You have great progress none the less no doubt! Are you going to maintain at hip until it thickens or are you gonna keep going? I keep going back and forth on what I want to do lol.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 4, 2011)

BostonMaria great progress! You are a hair away! Not long now. You will be HL come DEC.

I am all for maintaining too. I am finally satisfied with the length of my hair. It feels long so now I want to just keep dusting until the ends are as full as I like them to be. I feel like I'm done chasing length now on to thickness.

NikkiGirl this feels like home to me too lol. I love growing with you gals.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 4, 2011)

I started to flat iron my hair to see where I am and how that crazy trimming affected my end/hemline. I ended up only flat ironing the roots in the back (too much work. erplexed) I may do the front tomorrow, if at all.

I can definitely see the difference between the bonelaxed ends and my texlaxed hair.  I thought my hair was going to be thin because I've been in oiled braids and my hair just felt sort of skimpy.  I'm happy to see that I do have my thickness and I don't notice any crazyness going on with my ends (probably because I'm layered). I'll probably cut off my bonelaxed ends at the end of the year.

I'm feeling pretty good about December 31st.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Oct 5, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> OK here's where I am.  I do need to cut my ends, but I'll do that in January.



Your hair looks great! It really looks awesome. I agree with not cutting the ends until later. I keep trying for blunt, but my hair is growing in a v. I am getting used to it. 

I straightened as well. I felt like I needed a trim. I followed a youtube vid and altered it a bit. I parted my hair in four section using the ear as the divider. So then I had four square parts. I combed the two back parts together and clipped it up. I left the back section alone, this is where my length is and I am not trimming that yet. Anyway, I took small section from the front, combed up and trimmed life half an inch, just so the hair falls better around my face when I wear it down and doesn't look all scraggly and I don't lose any length this way because when my hair is over my shoulder it still looks the same length. If it is behind my shoulder you can see the hair framing the face. I like it.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 5, 2011)

So, I did end up flat ironing the rest of my hair. But now, it's all braided up. I've noticed that whenever I flat iron my hair, I seem to lose a lot of hair. It seems like everytime I touch it, hairs come out. I don't know whether it's my flat ironing technique (I have no real skills), or if it's hair that didn't come out while in protective style. I don't know. But I do know that these are not sheds. So, , my thought to wear my hair straight for a bit is out. Instead, I decided to take advantage of the opportunity to make decent parts and cornrow my hair. Now, I can cornrow others' hair but not my own. Hey, I did the best I could and think practice will make perfect.

My plan is to keep my hair braided and wig it up for the rest of the year. I guess at some point I should really learn how to rollerset. Maybe my hair just doesn't like flat ironing. Ah well.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 5, 2011)

Thought I'd drop off a sneak peek. Please don't quote my pic because I'll probably remove it, since I'm technically in the HYH challenge. I'm only posting this in our thread. I'll post full out pics at the end of the year. So...technically, I'm only giving a sneak peek, right? (where my Enablers at? )

Anywho,

**Poof!**


----------



## NikkiGirl (Oct 5, 2011)

NJoy, you will definitely make it. I can't wait until the end of the year. It is so exciting to see everyone's progress. HHG! to all the Hip Length Ladies!


----------



## Shadiyah (Oct 5, 2011)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> @BostonMaria great progress! You are a hair away! Not long now. You will be HL come DEC.
> 
> I am all for maintaining too. I am finally satisfied with the length of my hair. It feels long so now I want to just keep dusting until the ends are as full as I like them to be. I feel like I'm done chasing length now on to thickness.
> 
> @NikkiGirl this feels like home to me too lol. I love growing with you gals.


 

This is lovely I love your hair. Love the length. I can not wait. I am trying not to think about it. I am below APL I think maybe bsl but I don't want to straigthen to find out. I will just be patience and just take care of my ends.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 5, 2011)

Looking good Ladies!!
NJoy your so close Congratulations on the progress.
Brg240 and BostonMaria love the hair it's really nice love the fullness!

Sent from my Zio


----------



## brg240 (Oct 7, 2011)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Have you tried to make sure your balance of protein and moisture are on course?  You have great progress none the less no doubt! Are you going to maintain at hip until it thickens or are you gonna keep going? I keep going back and forth on what I want to do lol.



I don't think it's going to thicken up at this point. Last year it did but I just have a feeling it won't. But I guess since i'm getting to the end of my transition it makes sense(?)  I generally cut about 2-3" every 6 months (after my check in in june i cut it below waist) The only thing is i think if i chop 3" i'll just be like i should just cut it all off. Which will leave me at mbl. So I don't know maybe an inch every month until December? So i guess maintain for a while and then we'll see? 


 I'm all but sure the protein is off but after some research I'm going to try a new product. 

I am musing with cutting all my relaxed ends on my bday. 90% sure I won't do it but if i get scissors in my hand and don't think maybe.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 7, 2011)

BostonMaria 
Your hairs thicker and longer 
I agree you will make HL by Dec 2011 then you can maintain and dust for that blunt look ifhats what you want.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 7, 2011)

BostonMaria, how often do you wear your hair straight?  And how do you usually wear it?


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 8, 2011)

Lucia said:


> @BostonMaria
> Your hairs thicker and longer
> I agree you will make HL by Dec 2011 then you can maintain and dust for that blunt look ifhats what you want.



Nah I don't want a blunt cut. Plus whenever I do cut it my hair slowly grows back into a V again LOL  I need to cut the ends because they are looking a little scraggly.



NJoy said:


> @BostonMaria, how often do you wear your hair straight?  And how do you usually wear it?



NJoy In the fall and winter I rollerset once a week and wear my hair straight 24/7 pretty much. I will usually wear it out at least once a week, the rest of the time my hair may be in a ponytail or bun.  In the spring and winter my hair is curly, but usually up in a ponytail.  I do wash and go's maybe once a month. It tangles up too much and shrinks up to my shoulders and I hate that.

Are you thinking about wearing your hair out more often?  
Once you reach your desired length will you continue to stretch the relaxers?


----------



## NJoy (Oct 8, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Nah I don't want a blunt cut. Plus whenever I do cut it my hair slowly grows back into a V again LOL I need to cut the ends because they are looking a little scraggly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
BostonMaria
I enjoyed wearing my hair in a braidout yesterday.  I definitely think that I'll wear it out more often but I imagine I'll default to a ponytail and buns too.   As for relaxers, yes, I'll continue to texlax no more than 2x a year.  That's the plan for now anyway.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 

I hope everyone is doing well. My hair is shedding right now. But I am not concerned as it isn't a large amount of hair. I am losing long hairs that have the bulb, so no breakage. I will shed before a growth cycle, so I am cool with it. 

Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well. I can't wait for 2012. Even if I don't make Hip by December, I feel like my hair is getting really long and I know that 2012 will just bring on the super long lengths. Yay! We should do another thread or a maintenaince thread. I was thinking about it since someone mentioned it a page or so ago. I hope someone else starts it. I don't like starting threads for some reason!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 17, 2011)

I prepooed with Pantene then shampooed with Joico Moisture Recovery this am. Will do an Aphoghee 2 step treatment tonight. I have it in a single braid right now no product added. 

It's a darn shame when u have to do your hair in shifts! LOL 

Sent from my Zio


----------



## NikkiGirl (Oct 17, 2011)

Where is everyone! MIA! 

I trimmed again, the first trim/method I did a week or so ago didn't address the split ends I had on the bottom layer. So, I did the Feyes method for a U-Cut and it came out perfectly. Love! I did lose more hair, but not enough to be concerned about. 

Where is everyone and how is your hair!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 17, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> Where is everyone! MIA!
> 
> I trimmed again, the first trim/method I did a week or so ago didn't address the split ends I had on the bottom layer. So, I did the Feyes method for a U-Cut and it came out perfectly. Love! I did lose more hair, but not enough to be concerned about.
> 
> Where is everyone and how is your hair!


 
Here! Here I am!  I'm still in these makeshift cornrows and wigging it or wrapping my hair in a scarf. Nothing exciting at all. Well, except for my newest wig (profile pic).

Other than that, I'm cowashing and DC'g in these braids. I'm due for a nice moisturizing treatment and rebraiding so, while hubby is taking advantage of Poker Night, I'll be getting my head right. 

I'm still bothered by how skimpy the ends of my braids look (the bonelaxed portion) so, I look forward to getting where I'm just trimming and maintaining length. Oh, and by the way, I'm going to njoy my hair more next year. I don't think such extreme PS'g is necessary. Now to start wearing it out to see what else I need to achieve my goal look. I need to curl my hair to see if the length is enough. Is it thick enough? Etc. I can't really tell all that in perpetual protective styling.

So, that's it for me. Nothing really to report. But, I'm always happy when there's new posts in this thread. Keep 'em coming.

Oh wait! Um, NikkiGirl, should we be expecting some...er...uh...pics?


----------



## NikkiGirl (Oct 17, 2011)

NJoy I have been wearing my hair straight for over a week, so I decided to trim again and then wash and condition. I am conditioning right now. I didn't take any pics. I was just focused on getting it conditioned and put back up. 

I am going to start wearing my hair out more too. I feel like the constant protective styling is maybe contributing to thinner ends. But it could just be my natural hair is so much thicker. But I completely agree with you. I can't wait until I can just be maintaining and get the pretty hemline I want.

By the way NJoy, I love your new wig!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 18, 2011)

Major search and destroy night.  I've been less than attentive to these ends.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 19, 2011)

I ned to do something to my hair. I have been so LAZY with it. I am just into everything else but my hair.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 19, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> Where is everyone! MIA!
> 
> I trimmed again, the first trim/method I did a week or so ago didn't address the split ends I had on the bottom layer. So, I did the Feyes method for a U-Cut and it came out perfectly. Love! I did lose more hair, but not enough to be concerned about.
> 
> Where is everyone and how is your hair!



I'm here. Lately I don't even look at my hair during the week. I use to pull some hair down every once in awhile to see how long it has grown....wait,  I still do that . My hair is doing well. Next month I will be doing some dusting. I plan on getting one of those snake drain cleaner things to clean my drain of hair. Well I'm gonna let dh do it. Because with how long my hair is, I'm sure I would be freaked the hell out erplexed.

Okay my post looks crazy . What I mean is usually during the week I co-wash it and play in it and put it back up after oiling it. Now a days I just put it in a bun on sunday evening and leave it alone period until Friday . I've just had so much to do during the week it's like I forget I even have hair, until the weekend lol.


----------



## Janet' (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi EVERYBODY    Look at all this hair!!!!!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 20, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Hi EVERYBODY    Look at all this hair!!!!!


 
*Janet'!!!!!* 

It's so good to see you posting again. I've missed ya! How are you? What's been up? We have some catching up to do, Girlie.


----------



## Janet' (Oct 21, 2011)

NJoy said:


> *Janet'!!!!!*
> 
> It's so good to see you posting again. I've missed ya! How are you? What's been up? We have some catching up to do, Girlie.



NJoy!!!!!!


I've missed ya'll too!!! I'm doing just fine!!! Nuttin's up but the rent, lol!!! I know, I feel so out of the loop, lol!!! SO much to catch up on!!!! Your hair is fabulous as usual!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 21, 2011)

Janet' 

Hey lady  

:woohoo: Janet' in the houooooouuuuuse LOL


----------



## Janet' (Oct 21, 2011)

JJamiah!!! How are you 

Um, so I see the hair in your siggy so um, that's a wig, right?


----------



## brg240 (Oct 22, 2011)

hola ladies. hope you and your hair are all doing well. Is everyone ready the coming winter? I'm going to try to be extra protective  I'm debating if i'll wear my hair out on my bday this week or not. Not sure if i don't i'll attempt braiding again. I say this all the time but i rarely do attempt it.

Anyway i'm posting because i'm too lazy to find the long term transitioning thread and I just passed my 3 year mark


----------



## NJoy (Oct 22, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @NJoy!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I've missed ya'll too!!! I'm doing just fine!!! Nuttin's up but the rent, lol!!! I know, I feel so out of the loop, lol!!! SO much to catch up on!!!! Your hair is fabulous as usual!


 
Just so you know, my profile pic is a wig.  How's your hair doing?


----------



## Janet' (Oct 22, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Just so you know, my profile pic is a wig.  How's your hair doing?



Ahhh!!!! Ok!!! I know it's still fabulous, though!!! You know what, when my dad got sick, I just put everything to the back burner, including my hair 

I'm going to get it colored October 29 by dontspeakdefeat!!! I'm going darker-- I've got to get control of this lack of retention--my hair at least, I guess, has not gotten shorter...but I'm still at MBL...

I love my blonde, but it's time for a change in the name of retention!!!!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 24, 2011)

My progress so far since the cut. I DC with HE HH & LTR with Coconut Oil this am. Applied leaveins and blowdried. Up in a pony it shall go. 

Sent from my Zio


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 24, 2011)

^^ Lookin' good!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 24, 2011)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> My progress so far since the cut. I DC with HE HH & LTR with Coconut Oil this am. Applied leaveins and blowdried. Up in a pony it shall go.
> 
> Sent from my Zio


 
Did I miss something?  What cut?


----------



## blackberry815 (Oct 25, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> @Janet'
> 
> Hey lady
> 
> :woohoo: Janet' in the houooooouuuuuse LOL


 
JJamiah did you cut your hair?? I'm looking at your siggy pic..


----------



## blackberry815 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ladies how often are u trimming? Just curious. My stylist has me trimming with every relaxer.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 25, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> @JJamiah did you cut your hair?? I'm looking at your siggy pic..


 
blackberry815 No, that is a wig  Lili is her name 

LOL No It is braided up and due to come down this weekend, or next.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 25, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @JJamiah!!! How are you
> 
> Um, so I see the hair in your siggy so um, that's a wig, right?


 
Definitely Janet' LOL


----------



## blackberry815 (Oct 25, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> blackberry815 No, that is a wig  Lili is her name
> 
> LOL No It is braided up and due to come down this weekend, or next.



Wheew... Thank God! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 25, 2011)

I've  joined the rollersetting "challenge" thread lol and am currently trying to perfect that. I haven't done a full flat iron job in months and my hair loves me for it. I hope to be able to update with some kind of hip length by the end of December lol. I'm at waist now but the front areas are more like armpit to mbl. My hair grows in layers and I'm sick of that!  I think my growth has slowed too . I measured my hair at  23 inches and I didn't make any notes but I feel like I've been there for a while. I'd better have another inch by the end of the year.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 25, 2011)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> I'm here. Lately I don't even look at my hair during the week. I use to pull some hair down every once in awhile to see how long it has grown....wait,  I still do that . My hair is doing well. Next month I will be doing some dusting. I plan on getting one of those snake drain cleaner things to clean my drain of hair. Well I'm gonna let dh do it. Because with how long my hair is, I'm sure I would be freaked the hell out erplexed.
> 
> Okay my post looks crazy . What I mean is usually during the week I co-wash it and play in it and put it back up after oiling it. *Now a days I just put it in a bun on sunday evening and leave it alone period until Friday* . I've just had so much to do during the week it's like I forget I even have hair, until the weekend lol.



This is excellent for your hair. So long as it's moisturized leaving it alone is probably the greatest thing you can do to preserve the health. I need to find a balance with mine, I fuss with it wayyyy too much. If I could leave my hair alone for one year I'd probably have my ideal length. Just one year but I just won't do it. I need my hair in my life lol.


----------



## Ms Lala (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Ladies!!!!

My LO is now 5 weeks so I'm trying to get bk into a hair routine.  I have really been focused on her and I let my hair care go.  I put my hair in twists before going into the hospital so they were in for way too long.  I was just so busy w/her, I kept planning to take them out and it never happened.  I ended up having to cut some knots out of my hair when I finally took them down over the weekend.  Overall the damage wasn't too bad though considering how long I went w/o combing.  I think I'm going to stick w/no heat and low mani styles until December.  I'm not really focused on length right now though just getting my hair bk healthy.  Then I can go from there.  ON a good note my hair growth seems to be back to normal.  It really slowed down when I was pregnant.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 25, 2011)

Good to see you back Ms Lala. And again, congrats on a safe, healthy delivery.

Ok so, I henna and indigo'd my hair over the weekend. On a good note, I love how my hair feels in the shower immediately after henna. It's so thick. I love it.

But, on the other hand, my relaxed ends are driving me up a wall. Oh, they look so scrawny and pitiful by comparison.

I did an overnight DC and then an oil rinse after my treatments and then put my hair in a ponytailed bun to airdry. Now that my hair is dry, I find that it has clumped and shrunken. *sigh* This hair is going right back into cornrows.

I'm really tempted to go ahead and at least start doing some major cuts to get rid of these bonelaxed ends (keep in mind that I'm texlaxed and 7 months post). I don't know what I'm trying do with this hair.

Nina Pruitt's BC makes me want to just go ahead and just get it over with. I don't really want to go shorter than mbl but, with shrinkage that's still too short. smh. I just don't know what I want to do with this hair. I know good and well I'm not going to be flat ironing my hair to get it straight. But, I want a decent amount of length to show if I wear it out.

What to do? What to do? 

(same question. different day)


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 25, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Did I miss something?  What cut?



LOL, yeah girl I ended up cutting off some thin ends months ago I think the last time I relaxed. It's somewhere burried in this thread. 

Sent from my Zio


----------



## NJoy (Oct 25, 2011)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> LOL, yeah girl I ended up cutting off some thin ends months ago I think the last time I relaxed. It's somewhere burried in this thread.
> 
> Sent from my Zio


 
@~ShopAholic~

Oh okay.  I definitely hear you on cutting those thin ends. I'm in a cutting state of mind myself. erplexed


----------



## marta9227 (Oct 26, 2011)

NJoy how long is Nina's hair now?

sent from my EVO 3d y'all!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 26, 2011)

marta9227

She didn't say and I can't tell how long because it's curly.  Here's the link to her YT video.


----------



## Janet' (Oct 27, 2011)

Happy Thursday Ladies!!!!


----------



## Lucia (Oct 29, 2011)

New official updates
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=578373


----------



## Janet' (Oct 29, 2011)

on reaching your goal!!!! Onwards to WL!!


----------



## Janet' (Oct 29, 2011)

So, Ladies...Just wanted to let you know that I changed my hair color...no more blonde!!

Of course, I'm miles from HL, but...I have retained since July so perhaps I will be able to get on the fast track of retention with this darker color!

The third pic is from July and the 1st two are from yesterday...


----------



## NikkiGirl (Oct 29, 2011)

janet. I love the new color and I definitely see your retention. Now that you have addressed the reason you weren't retaining you will there there in no time. HHG!


----------



## Dee Raven (Oct 29, 2011)

Great updates Janet and Lucia.  Janet I like the new hair color.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Oct 29, 2011)

janet, i LOVE that deep red, its very becoming!  ur hair looks so healthy


----------



## Lucia (Oct 29, 2011)

janet
Love the color I think you're going to reach WL this coming year for sure.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Oct 31, 2011)

I've been feeling kind of discouraged about my hair lately. I keep cutting because I still feel like my ends are in bad shape, but really they aren't that bad. I have SSKs but not very many splits. Every time I cut, I say I'm done but then the next time I look at my hair, I cut just a little more. I just need to leave it alone. I flat ironed last night (not completely straight), but I think I'm going to keep my hair straight for a while and hopefully that will cut down on SSKs. I need to baby my ends more instead of cutting. I also need to buy a blow dryer to make straightening easier. I've been so worried about using to much heat, but with all this hair, airdrying and rollersetting is not going to cut it.

For the next two months I will be DCing weekly, air drying, blow drying on cool, and then bunning. I'll flat iron every 2-3 weeks maybe. Hopefully I will start to see some improvement, because with all this cutting I'm hanging on to WL by a thread.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 31, 2011)

Okay so I think next year I will continue to trim my hair back. WHIP length is reached  
Next year is Trim back mode, April, July I will get trims  and show my pics then. 

I want my ends in great shape, they are fine now but I want nice bulky ends. Full luscious locks 

I am off to take my babies trick or treating chat later


----------



## blackberry815 (Oct 31, 2011)

Where can i purchase a length check t shirt


----------



## Janet' (Oct 31, 2011)

blackberry815: 

http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2010/01/hair-length-check-shirts-bags-now.html
http://confessionsofablogvixen.com/2011/01/length-check-t-shirts-more/


----------



## Lita (Nov 1, 2011)

janet the color & shine...BEAUTIFUL....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## blackberry815 (Nov 3, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @blackberry815:
> 
> http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2010/01/hair-length-check-shirts-bags-now.html
> http://confessionsofablogvixen.com/2011/01/length-check-t-shirts-more/


 

Thanks Janet!

ordering asap!


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 4, 2011)

Janet' said:


> So, Ladies...Just wanted to let you know that I changed my hair color...no more blonde!!
> 
> Of course, I'm miles from HL, but...I have retained since July so perhaps I will be able to get on the fast track of retention with this darker color!
> 
> The third pic is from July and the 1st two are from yesterday...



Beautiful!  I thought you were going to dye your hair dark brown


----------



## Janet' (Nov 4, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Beautiful!  I thought you were going to dye your hair dark brown



BostonMaria the top part is dark brown but you know me, I need a little excitement in my life!!!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm revamping my regimen again. What I'm doing has been working, but it takes too long. I'm going to cut back my shampoos to once or twice a month, but I'll still DC weekly. I'm also going to stop braiding my hair when I wash, and just pin it up in sections instead. This way I can oil rinse, DC, and then detangle as my last step. And lastly I'll be blow drying at least twice a month instead of air drying. When I don't blow dry I'll probably just bun for the week. Hopefully this will shorten my wash day routine and make styling a little easier.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Janet' (Nov 6, 2011)

So ladies...who's gonna start the HL 2012 Challenge?


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 6, 2011)

I vote for ^^^^^^ Janet'


----------



## Janet' (Nov 6, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I vote for ^^^^^^ Janet'



JJamiah... I'm scared


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 6, 2011)

Washed my hair today. Used Wen Fig, Did a treatment with DRC, and steamed with Alter Ego/Proclaim Hydrating masque. This was so needed.
I braided my own hair into a beehive  

I popped on Funky Chic wig  ahhhhh, I am such a low Maintenance girl LOL
Thinking about leaving this in for 3 weeks.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 6, 2011)

Janet' said:


> JJamiah... I'm scared



Y your perfect for it Janet' you're one of of the most positive people I know on this board. You'd do an awesome Job!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 6, 2011)

JJamiah...That's great and all  but I'm not sure if I'm qualified??


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 6, 2011)

Janet' Sorry but you needed that! 

Qualified! Really! Says whom  ????
I bet other people feel differently 

Me for starters


----------



## Janet' (Nov 6, 2011)

JJamiah Ok!! I guess I needed that...Here I go...


----------



## Janet' (Nov 6, 2011)

OK, Ladies, if you're like me and know that there is no way on God's green earth that you will make HL 2011...come on over to this thread, lol:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=579873


I'm about to go in and tag some ladies!!!


----------



## NJoy (Nov 9, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I don't know if I'll make it to HL by thy end of the year. Right now I'm still at WL due to trimming. I'm not doing anymore trims this year, so we'll see. I should at least be close. Is there going to be a TBL 2012 challenge?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo


 
FoxxyLocs, didn't I see you mention somewhere that you're starting a TBL 2012 thread?  Hmmmm???


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 9, 2011)

NJoy - Funny you should mention that!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=580521


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 28, 2011)

Soooooo.......

for the ladies that are still in this challenge, are we still going to do a "reveal" at the end of the month?  I am going to do that and then probably cut off an inch of hair in January.  My ends are terribly dry and needs a trim, but I wanted to check my length first to see if I ever made hip length by Dec 31st.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 28, 2011)

Well I don't have much to reveal, but I'll post some pics, lol. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Janet' (Nov 28, 2011)

Yayyy!!!! Can't wait to see the reveals!!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 28, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Well I don't have much to reveal, but I'll post some pics, lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo



You kidding me? The ponytail in your siggie is gawgeous!


----------



## Dee Raven (Nov 28, 2011)

I'll be posting.  Can't wait.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 28, 2011)

I'l be posting too.  Not looking forward to the time it takes to flat iron.  But it aways feels great after I do.

Can't wait for the show to begin.


----------



## Lita (Nov 28, 2011)

I cant wait to see every-ones results...

*Bring on the pix...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 12, 2011)

Still 2011 lol.

I won't be making hip length but I have a small update. I cut my hair at the end of May from about hip to mbl because it was so, so damaged. I am back at waist again, I'm happy to say and my hair is much thicker due to the fact that I've been rollersetting for months now. I gave up flat ironing the full length of my hair, it was too annoying and much too damaging. I hope to make hip length by March of 2012 or so and I think it's possible now .

This was early June or late May:






This was earlier tonight (Excuse my fatness, I'm retaining water right now and my waist fat dents look especially offensive , sorry. 'Scuse that dirty mirror too, my husband gets it spattered with toothpaste or water every single day lol.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 12, 2011)

And the eye candy has begun!   looking good ^^^^


----------



## Janet' (Dec 12, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen- You may not have made HL, but great growth and progress nonetheless!!!! You should be proud!

  So, does that mean that you are going to join HL 2012?


----------



## NikkiGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @SerenavanderWoodsen- You may not have made HL, but great growth and progress nonetheless!!!! You should be proud!
> 
> So, does that mean that you are going to join HL 2012?


 
I agree. Your hair is beautiful. You made great progress!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks ladies . I'm slightly in awe of the progress I made. I know it's mostly due to putting down the flat iron and picking up the rollers. I do still flat iron but I stick with only the first few inches of hair so there's far less damage and I'm not going over and over already heat damaged areas. I am soooo regretting all the years of flat ironing , just 2 or 3  months of rollersets and the change has been so dramatic that I would probably be butt length if I'd quit the iron years ago. Can't wait to reach my next goal which is hip length and I want to thicken up my ends some more.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 12, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen
Wow great progress  congratz  
I think your grazing HL in the center back definitely your FULL waistlength  
What's your regimen. You can't drop pics like that and leave us wih no Reggie  
TIA


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 12, 2011)

Lucia said:


> @SerenavanderWoodsen
> Wow great progress  congratz
> I think your grazing HL in the center back definitely your FULL waistlength
> What's your regimen. You can't drop pics like that and leave us wih no Reggie
> TIA


Yay!! 

My regimen is a fail. Up until a few months ago I was flat ironing once or twice a week. I don't really deep conditioner anymore either. I am very protective with my hair as far as wearing a silk scarf and keeping friction to a minimum but I've been abusing my hair so badly with heat for years. 
All I've changed is that I've been rollersetting and it's a MUCH gentler styling process than flat ironing. I think this will be what saves my hair. 
I would venture to say that my hair grows rapidly but that I never maintained a healthy length because of the constant abuse with heat. Now I feel like I can take advantage of the fast growth .
I do take a multivitamin which I've been doing since childhood. I barely take it anymore lately but I do think it's probably helpful.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 19, 2011)

I did a length check today and I'm ALMOST there. How frustrating. I didn't take good care of my hair this year and I didn't retain much length. 

I am less than a half inch away from hip length. I'll probably get there by February. Then its snip snip because my hair needs a cut big time.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 23, 2011)

I'll be relaxing and all on the 31st. Can't wait for the pictures!

Sent from my X500


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jan 7, 2012)

Well I definitely didn't make hip-length last month.  I went on an unannounced hair hiatus for awhile. Life just sweeps you away sometimes.  I've missed you all!!!

Here's where I'm at now after my recent trim:


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 8, 2012)

Final pic of 2011 on air dried hair: 
Tried to crop pic so it's not so huge. 

Sent from my X500


----------

